# Avatar, Signature, & Wallpaper Request Thread



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 3, 2008)

I think it's probably easier if we make one huge thread for all the avatar requests
so if you have any requests. post them here (i couldnt find the old ones)

And also, i think it'd help the avatar maker people if you were more specific
you might wanna include something like

What I Need: (i.e. picture of blahblah with words blahblah in blue. or something like that)
What I Dont Want: (i.e. maybe a specific picture or a color scheme, etc)

oh, and i can edit the first post to list all the requests so the graphic designers can see a list of what choice they have and stuff.

*List of Avatar Makers (atm)*
BiscuitBee
Gian
WildWon
Sstew
rowanchap
Noitora
B-Blue
Curley5959
strata8
p1ngpong
Locotes
Raika
GalactaKnight

p.s. sorry im not offering to make avvys, i just felt like this would help organize it a bit more.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey, thanks tinyt.

I think this has been done before in a sticky but has since vanished (not sure, though) and the 'guidelines' of what to say when requesting are kinda' listed in "The Rules" sticky.

But it would be nice to get things organized


----------



## Gian (Nov 3, 2008)

Maybe we should have a list of the makers?
Count me in!
(:


----------



## WildWon (Nov 3, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> Maybe we should have a list of the makers?
> Count me in!
> (:



I'll be in for it as well. This is something i can do with a quick copy/paste of info, and take care of some in down-time at work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(as time allows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sstew (Nov 3, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Gian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Count me in as well.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 3, 2008)

count me in


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

Count me in too, I have nothing better to do.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm in too


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 3, 2008)

kk got all of you guys listed
now for the requests
*waits*


----------



## JPH (Nov 3, 2008)

*Pinned*

BTW, Mrs. T, that is a super cute avatar.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ill have a go if I can.


----------



## strata8 (Nov 4, 2008)

Can you pin the sig request thread as well?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=100...t=0&start=0

And yes, I would like to help. Here's the most recent one I've made:


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 4, 2008)

Sign me up to, I love to help my fellow tempers!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi, i would like to have a nice, cool, asskicking avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who can help me??


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 5, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Hi, i would like to have a nice, cool, asskicking avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is this okey for u?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 5, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Hi, i would like to have a nice, cool, asskicking avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be more specific.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome DarkRey!!!

oliebol, you should really use this!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 5, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao that made me giggle!


----------



## Orangegamer (Nov 5, 2008)

can i have a cool looking sig?
and how do i put a sig on my profile thingy?
cause someone else made me a sig but i couldent put it on
so can someone make me one?
just something really cool and funny?
something like p1ngpong's
thats funny and cool
oh....
(note to self:
be nicer)
lol


----------



## oliebol (Nov 5, 2008)

@ darkrey , it's almost perfect, but It needs an oliebol

@ noitora, I have no insparation, what about something with an oliebol, or just a very cool image !!

EDIT: It's kinda cool like this... But What I do need is a sig ... something with this maybe?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or something with mr game and watch, because he kicks ass!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

I need a new taiko no tatsujin avatar. Can you make something with this?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 5, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> I need a new taiko no tatsujin avatar. Can you make something with this?







Size is 120 x 100


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Orangegamer said:
			
		

> can i have a cool looking sig?
> and how do i put a sig on my profile thingy?
> cause someone else made me a sig but i couldent put it on
> so can someone make me one?
> ...



Go to "My Controls > Edit Signature under Personal Profile (Left)

And I think you should be a bit more specific with the sig request.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, you're pretty good


----------



## Gian (Nov 6, 2008)

I made one.





It's 38KB.
I have another version, it's 54KB, but your sig's already 39KB.
There's no real quality loss though, I mean, it's really minimal.

EDIT:
Iunno, but you DID say you wanted an oliebol.
So I googled one.





Hahaha, hope you don't mind, Darkrey.
Oh and Orangegamer, I'll do it if you're more specific ..


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 6, 2008)

Can I have cool-looking avatar with Sora or Riku from Kingdom Hearts with dark blue + black background and have my name tyuno123 written on the avatar with crimson colored fonts 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gian (Nov 6, 2008)

Bam!








32KB.
I prefer the first one, but you did say crimson font.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 6, 2008)

The color looks faded


----------



## Gian (Nov 6, 2008)

What happened?
How'd you save it to your photobucket account?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 6, 2008)

OK guys , I am in too, i have made many avatars for people ,which u might now me from the big thread we had a while back...

But i will help you guys a lot after a couple of days, cause i have Exams right now


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm always late ...



			
				oliebol said:
			
		

> something with mr game and watch, because he kicks ass!













lololololololo


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 6, 2008)

B-Blue, are you allowed to have a video the top one? Because I had my sig removed because I had an animation.. and it was even shorter than that.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> What happened?
> How'd you save it to your photobucket account?



For some reason the size has been reduced from your original work, thats why its blurred now!

edit: did you right click view image on the thumbnail and use that link to upload your avatar, instead of left clicking the thumbnail first?

That might be why its smaller and worse quality!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 6, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I'm always late ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yaaay!


----------



## DJJayTee (Nov 6, 2008)

hey orange.... how about EXIT guy???






i gave him a sweet orange tie


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 6, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> B-Blue, are you allowed to have a video the top one? Because I had my sig removed because I had an animation.. and it was even shorter than that.


I don't know... it's just 11 KB so it's not that big.
Maybe yours was removed because it was over the size limit?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 6, 2008)

oO'' perhaps... i forgot to check. Have to ask Holaitsme about that one.
BTW did you know that your member title is "Custom Member Title"?

I think you should get it changed to something awesome =P


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 6, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> I made one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you make this avatar a little bit slower, it goes fast


----------



## Noitora (Nov 6, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Gian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This avatar makes me dizzy


----------



## Gian (Nov 6, 2008)

D'oh!
I'll check if I saved it as a PSD.
If not, I'll remake it.

Iunno, I liked it going fast, like they're having a party. 
Hahaha.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 7, 2008)

can i have something like this --V






I like the shadow sora and thats the blue+black background I was requesting for my avvy

Thanks Gian


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 7, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> oO'' perhaps... i forgot to check. Have to ask Holaitsme about that one.
> BTW did you know that your member title is "Custom Member Title"?
> 
> I think you should get it changed to something awesome =P




What should I change it to ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not that creative ...




@tyuno123: I found this on google images:




If you like it, then tell me what exactly do you want me to do with it (change the color, write your name, resize, etc...) and I'll do my best


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> I made one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nahh i dont mind
i didnt even make it, just googled asskicking avatar as he requested. 
didnt know he would like it


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd Like to Have one From Joshua and Neku From The World Ends With You when i try one the link is too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And my name Please,

Thank you


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 7, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> I'd Like to Have one From Joshua and Neku From The World Ends With You when i try one the link is too long
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100x75


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow.. not bad B-Blue!


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks but how do you put it in your avatar thingy? i know its strange question but normally u use an internet link now i have no idea


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 7, 2008)

Just right-click on B-Blue's image and click on Copy Image Location.

Otherwise, you can just quote it and the image's location will come up as a URL.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 7, 2008)

Thnaks, Hehe Moo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Thanks but how do you put it in your avatar thingy? i know its strange question but normally u use an internet link now i have no idea



ops, sorry here's your link:
http://i34.tinypic.com/5uesd1.png

Go here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=24

and:


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 7, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Thnaks, Hehe Moo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks B-Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!!!
It really looks cool


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 7, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would appreciate it if you could make tha background blackish-blue and put my name on tha avatar with crimson fonts (crimson as in like the NDSLite Crimson/Black)and crop from head till half body
cudja resize it to the size limit for GBAtemp forums

Thanks 
Sorry for requesting so much tho


----------



## oliebol (Nov 7, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> I made one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, that avatar is cool! It kicks ass xD


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 7, 2008)

tyuno123, sorry for taking too long to respond. I made two from a different image, I had to change the font color because it wasn't good in crimson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, I hope you like 'em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :





I prefer this one
=========


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow Thanks B-Blue now I got a new avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're probably right about the crimson font , that blue matches nicely with the avatar


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 8, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> Wow Thanks B-Blue now I got a new avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you like it but it looks stretched, are you sure you set the width to 79 and height to 140 (79x140) ?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Can anyone make me an avy with King Dedede from Kirby and put my name in it? (without the 785 please)
Id really appreciate it!
-Edited-


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

okay B-Blue I fixed the width now it isn't stretched anymore


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 8, 2008)

poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
			
		

> Can anyone make me an avy with King Dedede from Kirby and put my name in it? (without the 785 please)
> Id really appreciate it!
> -Edited-



There's only one picture of dedede on the internet,
this:










It's ugly I know, but wait maybe someone can make a better one out of it


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2008)

Heck, im not a pro, but here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With the star




Without the star


----------



## Killermech (Nov 8, 2008)

How much searching did you two do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://images.google.se/images?q=dedede


There's quite a few out there. This one scared the crap out of me:


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol killermech that king dedede looks like from an anime or sumthin

Raika , poke-arc-en-ciel's name seems to be hard to read


----------



## Noitora (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not going to make a new avatar now as he changed the one I made in two days time, it's not worth it.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

I forgot to say sorry to Gian for not using your avatars you made for me . I like them but I prefer the ones that B-Blue made


----------



## Gian (Nov 8, 2008)

@Tyuno, 
No need to say sorry. It's not like it's a competition, it's a team effort in here, and we all wanna help you.
Nice avatar, btw, B-Blue.

@DieForIt
Here are two slower versions. Take a pick.








I prefer the first one, btw.

@Poke-Arc-En-Ciel
Longest name ever. Hahaha.


----------



## War (Nov 8, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> @Poke-Arc-En-Ciel
> Longest name ever. Hahaha.



Wow, you have my respect. Although simple, it's an awesome, eye-catching avatar. (I may ask you to make me one!)


----------



## Gian (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks. (:
I'll be happy to make you one.
I'm up for it.


----------



## War (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, I'd like something exactly like that one, but with either a Megaman character or a Mother 3 character, since that's whats taking up all my time lately. Thank you very much! Hope it turns out good!

Btw, I really like the way you do text.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Nov 9, 2008)

Never mind.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> @Tyuno,
> No need to say sorry. It's not like it's a competition, it's a team effort in here, and we all wanna help you.
> Nice avatar, btw, B-Blue.
> 
> ...








...Omg youre a pro dude!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 9, 2008)

Could some one make me a animated avatar of the sports "Cricket", the one you play with a bat anda ball, and can it say "Vishi future of Cricket"

pls., i know its cheezy but pls?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Gian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks . Ill be changing my name soon.(My changed name will be GalactaKnight) I just PMed a Mod or a Administrator.


----------



## War (Nov 9, 2008)

poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm... I was talking to the guy that made your avatar.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh I forgot to remove your quote from there.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Lolz, when you change your name you'll request for another avvy, am i right?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Lolz, when you change your name you'll request for another avvy, am i right?


No. Just to change the names in the siggys and avys that i have right now.


----------



## Gian (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha, I thought of a concept, not sure if I got it right.





If you want any changes, even the VERY small details, tell me.
Or if this isn't what you expected, tell me too.
I saved them in PSD's this time.



			
				poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
			
		

> No. Just to change the names in the siggys and avys that i have right now.


Umm, are you serious? 
Cause I can't change the text for the av I just gave you, unless I remake it.

You should change your name to something like .. Paec.
Initials of *P*oke-*Arc*-*E*n-*C*iel.
Haha.


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, youre really good! Mind teaching me how to make animated avvys?....jkjk


----------



## Gian (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha, it's not that hard actually.
You need to have Imageready though.
I'm willing to teach, but all I did was watch Youtube vids.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 9, 2008)

Can some one pls take my request!


----------



## Raika (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Vishi, im not a pro but here.




no idea how to make an animated one, though.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 9, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Hey Vishi, im not a pro but here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey thanks, i will put it on soon just cause u made it!, it looks okay too, i will make a animated one 2marow form me!

Thanks Raika!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> Haha, I thought of a concept, not sure if I got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok... just please remake it when I get my name Changed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With all my heart!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

That's sorta rude just saying "remake it when I get my name changed".


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

Edited it, you happy.
Wasnt in the mood because my tv nearly fell


----------



## Gian (Nov 9, 2008)

Noo, Poke-arc, I don't think you got it.
I'm gonna need to remake the whole thing.
It's not like I'm just gonna change the text.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyways...

Since I change my very long name into a very funny name (which i like), colud you please make me an avatar with a Waddle Dee (From Kirby) and make it say on the mouth "GTFO"

Id appreciate it!


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 10, 2008)

Why do you keep changing you avatar every 5 seconds?

Gian just made you an awesome avatar. Why did you change it?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Why do you keep changing you avatar every 5 seconds?
> 
> Gian just made you an awesome avatar. Why did you change it?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
WA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NO!!!!!!!!!!!
I dont know why!
I just didnt like numbers in my USER!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ill change it back.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 10, 2008)

You should allow one request per user / month. I find it disrespectful when a user changes his ava / sig right after a day, especially when the creator put some effort into it.


----------



## Raika (Nov 10, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> You should allow one request per user / month. I find it disrespectful when a user changes his ava / sig right after a day, especially when the creator put some effort into it.


Hmm once a month seems too long how about once every week? Or once every 2 weeks?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about 1 avatar and sig per user, or no avatars and sigs for users with less than 150 200 posts?


----------



## Gian (Nov 10, 2008)

I feel used.
Hahaha.

Let him do whatever he wants.
But I won't make another one if he'll change it again a day later.
Plus he's giving himself a bad reputation, so eventually no one would make him anything.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 10, 2008)

heres an avvie







hope you dont like it


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> heres an avvie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, this is awesome! I'm guess he won't steal it (or who knows, maybe he will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> heres an avvie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!
Thanks


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know if you know, but that was an insult.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

BankaiKirby said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aW F** NOW LOOK WAT IVE DONE.........


----------



## Raika (Nov 11, 2008)

Lolz this is what the avvy means


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Rowanchap says: That's right im talking about you Bankai Kirby, gtfo...
> BankaiKirby says: Thank you


----------



## Noitora (Nov 11, 2008)

BankaiKirby said:
			
		

> I SWEAR(ESPECIALLY YOU NOITORA!0
> THIS IS THE ONLY TIME IM GONNA CHANGE MY AVY...AGAIN. NO MORE.
> i SWEAR ONLY THIS TIME!


NOITORA!0 is happy to hear that.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 11, 2008)

anyone find my secret message because it tells you its an insult and also you are dumb bankai kirby
it says that right im talking to you therefore meaning im saying gtfo 

p.s. why dont we get a one eyebrow raised smiley/ skeptical


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

BankaiKirby why dont you start learning how to make your own avatars and sigs? We all started out as noobs making crap at some point and gradually improved!


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 11, 2008)

Easy on the guy, guiz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He apologized and said this is the last time he's gonna ask for an avatar/sig, so let's give him a second chance and open a new page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@BankaiKirby
Here's you sig request, I hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








it's shitty


----------



## Noitora (Nov 11, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Easy on the guy, guiz
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Aaand he changed his avatar again, no point in making one if he's not gonna use it


----------



## War (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a sort of...request I guess. I just need help with a tiny thing!

Okay, so here's the deal. I want to make myself an avatar of the Charmander sprite in Pkmn Yellow (can be found HERE). The problem is, the sprite is really small. So I tried moving it to a new image, I made it regular avatar size (Like 100x100, 100x120) but when I stretch out the sprite, it becomes EXTREMELY blurry. I tried "unblurring" it by sharpening it, and I also tried going in pixel by pixel and fixing it, but it's just too damn blurry. Does anyone know how I can make the sprite bigger without sacrificing quality? If someone thinks they're able to do it, can you please make me that avatar? All I want is the Charmander from that site listed up there. Any size will do as long as it's close to 100x100 or higher. Thanks!


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 12, 2008)

100x105





Now just wait for someone to make an avatar out of it


----------



## War (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh, thank you! I can make one myself, I just needed it bigger. How'd you do that, though? Please teach me!


----------



## Raika (Nov 12, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> BankaiKirby why dont you start learning how to make your own avatars and sigs? We all started out as noobs making crap at some point and gradually improved!


Yes like me....although i cant say im improving....


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

*ava and sig in Progress!*
YES!


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 12, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Oh, thank you! I can make one myself, I just needed it bigger. How'd you do that, though? Please teach me!



Very easy, I use paint.NET

Let's resize this ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) for example,

Go to (Image --> Resize) and:






Final result:





Here's what happens if you choose the "Best Quality" option:


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 12, 2008)

yea, but it's completely pointless...

WTF??
nvm, I posted in the wrong thread ...


----------



## War (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Blue. Ill check it out and see if that option is available in Photoshop CS2.


----------



## Sstew (Nov 12, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot, Blue. Ill check it out and see if that option is available in Photoshop CS2.



Photoshop CS2

-Image- Image Size-
Will let you resize the photo


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll make avatars too.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 13, 2008)

anyone like my awesomely awesome avatar
i just need a good idea for a mother 3 sig


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

I am looking for a new avatar and sig (matching of course), I am thinking of maybe a chrono trigger, or pirate them or BOTH with "Banger" in them or possibly "Welcome to Banger country"!

If you need a picture/pictures to go off of I will gather them later as it is almost time for me to "hit" the "hay".

If you have the "design" I plan to use, I request the .psd just for archiving and maybe small changes ( Doubt I will make any changes, but I would like to have it on hand anyway)

Thanks to anyone who takes on this task.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 15, 2008)

this alright??


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks rowanchap I will use these for a while, anyone else wanna take a whack at it (might put them all on a rotator


----------



## Rowan (Nov 15, 2008)

p.s. heres psd
avatar
sig


----------



## Banger (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you kind sir


----------



## Rowan (Nov 16, 2008)

i made a mother 3 av anyone want their name on this


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

Banger:
32.9 KB






14,2 KB


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Thanks rowanchap I will use these for a while, anyone else wanna take a whack at it (might put them all on a rotator


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

I am getting bored of my gifs............
With all my heart, could anyone please make me a Little Big Planet Sig?
Id appreciate it!
Please put my name for some awesomeness.
Thanks!
You can do an avy for me if you want.


----------



## War (Nov 18, 2008)

He's back with another request! MAN THE HARPOONS!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

What? seriously.
I cant do Photoshop,Paint.net,Etc.
Cmon Im just asking....


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

War has a magikarp for an avvy now lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And bankaikirby you should at least try like me. I had no photoshop experience, but i learnt when i tried. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fuck my avvy got removed by tinypic.


----------



## War (Nov 18, 2008)

Just ignore him, at this point, he's just trolling.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Nevermind
Requesting Is Useless.
I never get AN REQUEST DONE UNLIKE THE OTHERS.!


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

Dont feel *too* bad. Here's a sig 4 you.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

F** YES!
Finally a respectful Temper!
UNLIKE YOU WAR!
Thanks Raika!


----------



## War (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm just telling it like it is. Everyone here is tired of making you an avatar and you replacing it withing a day or so because you get bored of it. Then you come back and beg for another one, and the cycle continues. That's why people here started ignoring you. You never respect the artist that makes the avatar/sig for you.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

It cause i Have resizing problems so I use a substitute ava!
Yes I F******** Respect the People. They have great talent. F*****ing great talent!
OMFG Enough talk.
Im not in the mood for this.


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

I feel like making another animated sig. My current one is crap.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 18, 2008)

Have you tried making still signatures?


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, but i prefer animated ones. I made a good one but the file size is too large. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: This is what im talking about http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=116052... 180+ kb.


----------



## Gian (Nov 18, 2008)

@Raika: You could save it with a lower file size, it's just that the quality will be less too. :| Hmmm.
Btw, I like that animation with Mario and Luigi. It's funny.


----------



## Raika (Nov 18, 2008)

I tried saving with a lower file size, but the furthest i could go was 150kb... The only one that became 20+kb was when i saved them as black and white, and you cant even see mario and luigi's faces!


----------



## Gian (Nov 18, 2008)

Doh, I guess you're gonna have to make an animation with less frames.
Or something. :/


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 18, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Dont feel *too* bad. Here's a sig 4 you.



He's gonna change in 5...4...3...2..


----------



## VietVincent (Nov 22, 2008)

NVM.


----------



## Dark (Nov 25, 2008)

Can anyone make me a avatar with this sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . If you can make the botton of the sig from thepinkone to Dark it would be nice too. Thanks in advance


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive had that sig for a damn week. Since my name is changed...


----------



## Raika (Nov 26, 2008)

Shit, i haven't improved one bit.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Shit, i haven't improved one bit.


Its alright, although Galacta Knight is an advanced version of meta knight from kirby.
Youll kill me for this.
How about a mr happy sig?




NEVERMIND


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 26, 2008)

For the last few relies, I just want to point out that this is a avatar request thread, not sig request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So keep it on-topic, and try not derailing it


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 26, 2008)

@Dark:

Ava:




43x46

Another one:




51x87

Sig:


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

did you call me? im the only dark here!! 
no imposters please!!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 26, 2008)

hey guys, i havent been updating the first post but if you wanna be listed on the list of avvy makers then give me a shout mkay?

also, from now on, can you guys bold your requests?
it'll make it easier for me if i plan to make a list of requests on the first post


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> hey guys, i havent been updating the first post but if you wanna be listed on the list of avvy makers then give me a shout mkay?
> 
> also, from now on, can you guys bold your requests?
> it'll make it easier for me if i plan to make a list of requests on the first post


Can i be an avvy maker? Thanks bye.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 27, 2008)

I would like to have the same avatar as mine is already but animated in a way like this; first you see the image from Neku and Joshua and then you see my name coming in i'd like it all exactly the same as it is right now but just animated in the way described above


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's my first try using animated files.





EDIT:
Added a little border and a bit of sliding to the text.  I know you wanted it transparent and the same text, but I did this while you were typing that probably


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks nice, but i'd like to have that white bar transparent is that possible with an animated?
And is it possible to use the same LetterType as in my ava at the moment?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 27, 2008)

Sure, do you have the original picture?


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 27, 2008)

@Veristical Blaze
I'll do it as soon as I'm home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BiscuitBee, here's the picture I used:


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 27, 2008)

this is the link to the old one from B-Blue old ava


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks, B-Blue, for the pic.

Umm, font might not be the same, though.

EDIT:
Without bold text





EDIT:
A bit longer on the hold


----------



## Killermech (Nov 27, 2008)

I think he used the Times New Roman font for it.
I was bored so I did it as well lol





and here's another with a different font which I thought looked nice






Didn't take long so it's no worries if you use it or not.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Biscuit Bee! It's really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@KillerMech Nicely done my friend but i use the one from biscuit cuz she was the first with it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still nice made!


----------



## Killermech (Nov 27, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Thanks Biscuit Bee! It's really nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I said, it's no worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like the extra touch he did on it. Where it slightly fades in from the left and then slightly fades off to the right.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 27, 2008)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Thanks Biscuit Bee! It's really nice


No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess it would about time I started playing around with animation.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you guys for the help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The font I used called "Bell MT"
I can't remember where I downloaded it from, but you guys did an awesome job






BTW, BiscuitBee, the girl in your sig is so familiar, which anime is she from?
EDIT: Good bye, Mr. Despair?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2008)

I believe she is from Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 27, 2008)

I believe it's time for me to update my signature...

I still like Phoenix Wright, so anyone got anything better than the one that Holaitsme made for me?


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 27, 2008)

Could someone make me a Tifa avatar? It's from final fantasy 7.  Thanks.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 28, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> BTW, BiscuitBee, the girl in your sig is so familiar, which anime is she from?
> EDIT: Good bye, Mr. Despair?
> 
> 
> ...


Anything in particular?


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, if possible can you make me an animated avatar? I can't really find any good pictures.  Maybe 'Vincent' without the quotes could be flashing in or something.  Thanks.


----------



## Locotes (Nov 28, 2008)

Tayuya said:
			
		

> Well, if possible can you make me an animated avatar? I can't really find any good pictures.  Maybe 'Vincent' without the quotes could be flashing in or something.  Thanks.


I'll see what I can do for you after I went to school


----------



## Raika (Nov 28, 2008)

Tayuya said:
			
		

> Well, if possible can you make me an animated avatar? I can't really find any good pictures.  Maybe 'Vincent' without the quotes could be flashing in or something.  Thanks.


Here.


----------



## Curley5959 (Nov 28, 2008)

I lol'd


----------



## Locotes (Nov 28, 2008)

Lol,
I've created these two:


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 28, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Tayuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, Thanks.. ill use yours and Locotes.  Thanks.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 28, 2008)

*It's that time of year again - Christmas Edition!*
Christmas avatars (Holiday avatars, for those of you who don't celebrate) are now in season... I hope


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 28, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> *It's that time of year again - Christmas Edition!*
> Christmas avatars (Holiday avatars, for those of you who don't celebrate) are now in season... I hope



Nice avatar BiscuitBee.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 28, 2008)

Maybe can someone edit my avatar in christmas style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And please let it be gif... Animated.


----------



## da_head (Nov 28, 2008)

i would love a xmas version of mine. with like a santa hat on top or something. do u guys need the original gif and should i host it on imagine shack, or do u need the actual file?


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 29, 2008)

Can someone make my Peter Potamus avatar more Christmas-y?


----------



## gumbyscout (Nov 29, 2008)

Can someone make me a avatar with these:
http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/4157/walk2sr7.gif
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8844/accfgrassjw6.gif
Can you make it similar to my current avatar, but much better (I'm very amateurish at everything). It would be nice if it had my user name in it.


----------



## Raika (Nov 29, 2008)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> Can someone make my Peter Potamus avatar more Christmas-y?


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 29, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> i would love a xmas version of mine. with like a santa hat on top or something. do u guys need the original gif and should i host it on imagine shack, or do u need the actual file?







Is that good?


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 29, 2008)

Could someone make my avatar christmasy?  Oh btw, could it still be animated?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 29, 2008)

Tayuya said:
			
		

> Could someone make my avatar christmasy?  Oh btw, could it still be animated?


The same for me, I think It's really hard if you don't have the psd file :S
Look above for my request...


----------



## Raika (Nov 29, 2008)

Tayuya said:
			
		

> Could someone make my avatar christmasy?  Oh btw, could it still be animated?


I could do it for you, but i would have to remake the whole thing, and that would take awhile. I'll post when i'm done.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here you go!





The hat sometimes looks out of place, but that's because Yoshi has a weird head shape!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 29, 2008)

No double posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can edit your previous one if you have something to add


----------



## da_head (Nov 30, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx ^^

lol it's blurry. wat do i have to resize it to again? i forgets

EDIT: k i changed it to 86x122. still seems a little blurry, but it's better.
is it just me, or did the pic turn darker rofl


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 30, 2008)

Nevermind this post/delete it/w.e.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 30, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Can someone make an avatar completely unrelated to mine now? It can be anything, your choice XP.







You said anything, right?!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes I did. I totally called that also.


----------



## damole (Nov 30, 2008)

Can someone make me an avatar with some sort of pixel art? That would be cool. Also, just put my name on it, as long as it looks cool. Thanks.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry about my previous request, but can I has an avatar that's kinda anime-yaoi-Christmas style type of avatar? XD thanks. Lulz, I'm bad at making avatars.


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 1, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Tayuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank You.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 1, 2008)

Can anyone make my avatar and sig christmasty ?
Like I'unno add a santa hat ?


----------



## Xta Large (Dec 1, 2008)

Alright, if any of you are able to handle this...

My avatar is kind of cookie cutter. I'd like it larger and in some sort of box, with a pink-to-white gradient (Pink bottom, white top) behind Peach, and my display name (Xta Large) vertically to the left of Peach. If anyone is willing to do this for me, that'd be super duper. PM me and I'll supply you with the original image (a cut version if you can't handle or would rather not deal with hentai).


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 1, 2008)

since its christmas season, my request is this cute pic of a penguin (jph posted it in the shoutbox but imma steal it XP) with maybe a santa hat? (or something along the lines of christmas stuff. like candycanes, stockings, ect) and 'tinymonkeyt' some where. you can be as creative as you want!


----------



## lolzed (Dec 1, 2008)

can you make the words for my ava saying "It is Christmas"without quotation marks or something else and make it kinda Christmas-y thanks


----------



## Raika (Dec 1, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> since its christmas season, my request is this cute pic of a penguin (jph posted it in the shoutbox but imma steal it XP) with maybe a santa hat? (or something along the lines of christmas stuff. like candycanes, stockings, ect) and 'tinymonkeyt' some where. you can be as creative as you want!


Just a sec, almost done.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 1, 2008)

Is that penguin from maple story ?


----------



## Raika (Dec 1, 2008)

Nvm. Tiny here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Or this


----------



## Galacta (Dec 1, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> Is that penguin from maple story ?


Yeh. Its the penguin you can get as a pet I think.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks raika!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 1, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> thanks raika!



*waits patiently sleeping for mine*


----------



## Gian (Dec 1, 2008)

@DieForIt - 
I'm tryna look for the PSD file for your avatar. If I see it, I'll do it.

@Tiny - 
I was kinda bored, so -


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 1, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> @DieForIt -
> I'm tryna look for the PSD file for your avatar. If I see it, I'll do it.
> 
> @Tiny -
> I was kinda bored, so -



STOP MAKING AWESOME AVATARS!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 1, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Gian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gian is just crazy in making sigs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well tiny i recommend you using the right one.
The left one is ok, but the right is more christmasy.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 1, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



change it to 80px × 121px


----------



## Xta Large (Dec 1, 2008)

xtalarge said:
			
		

> Alright, if any of you are able to handle this...
> 
> My avatar is kind of cookie cutter. I'd like it larger and in some sort of box, with a pink-to-white gradient (Pink bottom, white top) behind Peach, and my display name (Xta Large) vertically to the left of Peach. If anyone is willing to do this for me, that'd be super duper. PM me and I'll supply you with the original image (a cut version if you can't handle or would rather not deal with hentai).


This may have been too much to ask... if it was, would any of you be able to supply me with a bordered (1pt black line outside, 1pt white line inside, sorta like BiscuitBee's avatar) 100x100 box with aforementioned pink gradient and name in it, without Peach? I'll just figure out a way to edit the image in myself, if nobody is willing to do it.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 1, 2008)

Can I get an anti-sora christmas avatar and sig , if possible I would like it to be an animated one

Thanks


----------



## Gian (Dec 1, 2008)

Aww, thanks guys. (:
I'm working on everyone else's too (Xta, Tyuno, etc.)
I have to go sleep for school tomorrow tho.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 1, 2008)

Ey Tiny is there anymore enrolments.
If there is, count me in.
Ill see what I can do.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 1, 2008)

there aren't really any requirements to make an avvy (as long as its decent)
and its not like you have to be on the list to make an avvy for someone

so yeah, ill add you to the list.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 1, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Sorry about my previous request, but can I has an avatar that's kinda anime-yaoi-Christmas style type of avatar? XD thanks. Lulz, I'm bad at making avatars.








Here you go Pizzaroo. I had to turn on Google's search filter for this one


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 1, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Pizzaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I like it :3


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 1, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Thanks! I like it :3


You're very welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, remember to change your Avatar settings to 100 x 120 pixels.  This will fix the vertical stretching.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 1, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Pizzaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I knew that XD


----------



## da_head (Dec 1, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excellent. thanks!


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 1, 2008)

BisuitBee, Raika, and Gian makes AWESOME sigs and avatars.  xD


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 2, 2008)

An where is mine xD


----------



## Dark (Dec 2, 2008)

Can anyone make me a christmas avatar with a matching sig please  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 or something with this picture


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 3, 2008)

okay since Gian is busy with others maybe somone else can help out with my sig and avatar ?
I got the pics but I just need someone to make it christmas-sy

For the avatar :






For the sig :


----------



## Noitora (Dec 3, 2008)

There should be a one sig/ava per person limit.


----------



## oliebol (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi, I posted in the chrismtas ava thread, but that wasn't the good one, so I'll post here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can someone please make me a christmas avatar out of my current avatar?? Thanks in advance/


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2008)

Here oliebol.





set it as 100x140.


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Dec 3, 2008)

Can my avatar be Christmas too?


----------



## oliebol (Dec 3, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Here oliebol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thanks


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 3, 2008)

I need a avvy too... Just don't know how it must look like...
Could you make a avvy with the picture in the next link? Please make on with and one without a christmas hat.
Doesn't matter who makes it!


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 4, 2008)

that diagla looks so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sad i only have paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 think i'll ruin it.


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> I need a avvy too... Just don't know how it must look like...
> Could you make a avvy with the picture in the next link? Please make on with and one without a christmas hat.
> Doesn't matter who makes it!


So...you don't want any changes to the pic (background,picture etc) but only want one with a christmas hat and one without? Do you want your name in it?


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 4, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> So...you don't want any changes to the pic (background,picture etc) but only want one with a christmas hat and one without? Do you want your name in it?


Well, i don't want the background, as it is too dark for christmas... Please make it a bit snowy, and add a christmas hat... And for the one without christmas,
please change the background to anything you like, as i don't like it... Too dark.
Edit: I want my name in it.


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

With hat




Without hat




Likey? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: Non christmas one




Not much difference though.


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 4, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> With hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the background the third one has! Anyway, the christmas one... But the hat... Can you make it so that the hat lies on the head of dialga? That way i think it'l
be much cooler! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raika (Dec 4, 2008)

But Dialga has a really long and wierd head shape...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alright i'll see what i can do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Sorry i cant get the hat to fit right, even when it fits its too pixelated.


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 4, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> But Dialga has a really long and wierd head shape...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. I'll think of something else... Mabey you can let the ball go something to the right? But you still need to see dialga's mouth...


----------



## damole (Dec 4, 2008)

Will anyone create a Christmas themed avatar for me using a image I'll provide? I'd just like for it to have a Christmas hat, and maybe a snowy background? 
Picture is this: http://wunderbuzz.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/0805_munny2.jpg
Thanks a lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Also, can you include a non Christmas version of the avatar? I'd just like to have it for when the season is over, or else I'll have to ask someone else to make one. XD


----------



## War (Dec 5, 2008)

Can someone make me a nice, moogle-themed avatar? Just a regular avatar, no Christmas stuff. Here are some example pics you can use:

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b283/seifer04/mogxahn.jpg
http://www.ffcompendium.com/art/t-moogle-a.jpg
http://www.ffcompendium.com/chara/cc-stiltzkin-a.jpg  < Really like this one, he's my favorite moogle!
http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-01/ffcc-moogle2.html


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 5, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> There should be a one sig/ava per person limit.


uhh yeah. there are too many reqs but not everyone has the time


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> Can someone make me a nice, moogle-themed avatar? Just a regular avatar, no Christmas stuff. Here are some example pics you can use:
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b283/seifer04/mogxahn.jpg
> http://www.ffcompendium.com/art/t-moogle-a.jpg
> ...


With "Kupo!"




Without "Kupo!"


----------



## War (Dec 5, 2008)

It's in the link, his name is Stiltzkin :]


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2008)

Hmm so you want the moogle's name on it?
EDIT: I did 3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Purple




Red




Blue


----------



## superdude (Dec 5, 2008)

hey can you guys make me a... transformers one? anyone one of them


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 5, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> hey can you guys make me a... transformers one? anyone one of them


seriously. what the heck man?
you had like
5 transformer ones made for you last time
i still remember.
dont ask for an avvy when you already have one (not at the moment you dont. you prob took it off so you dont look greedy)


----------



## superdude (Dec 5, 2008)

sorry forget... *faceplam* well then i am not going ask for them we i have them... i wonder if you guys could make tutorial how you guys make avatars and sigs??? well not for me and not now but i think it would be great to do a compition on avatars once in awhile


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> sorry forget... *faceplam* well then i am not going ask for them we i have them... i wonder if you guys could make tutorial how you guys make avatars and sigs??? well not for me and not now but i think it would be great to do a compition on avatars once in awhile


Google is your friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Or maybe youtube will help.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 5, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> superdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There should be a tutorial here...
faceplam.... ROFL


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2008)

Youtube has LOADS of tutorials, thats where i learnt how to photoshop.


----------



## Xta Large (Dec 6, 2008)

xtalarge said:
			
		

> xtalarge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...anyone? That sounds like it'd be pretty easy, and I need something to replace this MSpaint crappy one I made.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 6, 2008)

xtalarge said:
			
		

> ...anyone? That sounds like it'd be pretty easy, and I need something to replace this MSpaint crappy one I made.


Hey Xtalarge!  Sorry, it was a rather busy week or so lately and this must have fell through the cracks.  You can PM a link to the photo if you wish.  Everything is ready to be put together (I've got your border + gradient in my program)

EDIT:
If I'm not around, here's the other request:




and


----------



## Xta Large (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot! I'll PM you the cut image in a few minutes.


----------



## damole (Dec 7, 2008)

Would anyone tackle my request?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 7, 2008)

damole said:
			
		

> Would anyone tackle my request?


Hey damole, sorry for the delay.  I hope you like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Remember to set your avatar settings to 100 x 120
Christmas:





Normal:


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 7, 2008)

what about mine biscuit ?


----------



## toastert2003 (Dec 7, 2008)

maybe someone that is real bored would wanna make me an avatar and/or sig with a "toast" theme.. like, a toaster, with which you would toast bread in the morning... or a piece of toast. or, all of the above..  sky is the limits ! I appreciate it in advance!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 7, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> what about mine biscuit ?


...brb *scrolls back a few pages looking for the request*


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 7, 2008)

OOH. can someone make me a sig. 

It has to say 

DokiDoki98
~A master ninja 

Also it has to incorporate ninjas. =3


----------



## Talaria (Dec 7, 2008)

Here you are Toastert2003,

Normal:





Xmas:





Making sig now. Pretty quick job as I was bored and aren't the most artistic person photoshopping wise so if don't like Avatar get a more professional/better person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit- And your sig


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 7, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> tyuno123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







PS: Self-Reply!

EDIT:
Talaria: CUTE!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 7, 2008)

DokiDoki98 said:
			
		

> OOH. can someone make me a sig.
> 
> It has to say
> 
> ...


Please include a photo that you want to use as the choices for 'ninja' in google are quite broad


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Could someone if they want make the cat in my avatar atm have an xmas hat somehow and maybe have it say "PettingZoo", and idk what you do about the "lets do coke"

EDIT: Forgot the magic word. please!


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 7, 2008)

How do I make the image a smaller size file ? I got an Xmas one but its file size is too big


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 7, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> How do I make the image a smaller size file ? I got an Xmas one but its file size is too big



By making the actual image smaller or changing the file format.

EDIT: Or you could host it on photobucket or something


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 7, 2008)

what file format uses the smallest file size ?

will there be any pros or cons with different file formats?


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Im not sure which uses the smallest file size, but different file formats result in better or worse picture quality and colour loss. Your best option is to upload it to an image hosting site.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 7, 2008)

resized it and the file size shrunk so hows this for an Xmas avatar ?


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 7, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> resized it and the file size shrunk so hows this for an Xmas avatar ?



Hooray my theory of file resizing worked! (well I did that for my avatar) but anyway that looks awesome!

Also could someone read my post about making my avatar into an xmas theme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 7, 2008)

DokiDoki98 said:
			
		

> OOH. can someone make me a sig.
> 
> It has to say
> 
> ...


I made one for you.
But im not sure if it has ninja power.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 7, 2008)

what are the basics of photoshop ?
I'm trying to learn how to use photoshop.
I have Adobe Photoshop 7 but what are the differences with CS3 ?


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Galacta you seem quite good at photoshop, could you take a peek at my request and see what you can do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 7, 2008)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Galacta you seem quite good at photoshop, could you take a peek at my request and see what you can do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure I will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Galactaness is as dirty as ever! XD
Can someone edit my avatar? Replace the eyes and mouth with this guys face.




I cant do this shit because im still learning.
Im a noob in photoshop.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Well my photoshop ran away, luckily for me Im getting one of the new mac books next year and getting the full Adobe CS4 put on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (also upgrading to 4gb of ram 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Time to bring out one of my old sigs and Christmisfy it using MSPAINT!?!?!


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey Galacta!


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 7, 2008)

They're looking the wrong way !

anyway nice job


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2008)

Sora was looking that way, so i made the eyes look that way.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 7, 2008)

oh cause the smileys's were looking the other way


----------



## Galacta (Dec 7, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Hey Galacta!


Hell yes!
Thanks raika!
*High Five*


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2008)

No prob, *High Fives back*


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Turns out, I failzor at MSPaint. So in addition to my avatar christmas thingy request, I am also asking if someone can add a santa hat and what ever else to my other sig.





Thanks in advance!


----------



## damole (Dec 7, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> damole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! Sorry for asking if someone could do my avy. I just waited for a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, it looks great, thanks for your hard work!

Edit: I'm also wondering, will you guys do sigs here? That other thread seems dead.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> what are the basics of photoshop ?
> I'm trying to learn how to use photoshop.
> I have Adobe Photoshop 7 but what are the differences with CS3 ?




I would start with PS elements. Then when you have mastered that(or have $1200) get CS3


----------



## BiscuitBee (Dec 7, 2008)

XtaLarge:







			
				damole said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot! Sorry for asking if someone could do my avy. I just waited for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're very welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's just stick to avatars in this thread.


----------



## damole (Dec 7, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> XtaLarge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alrighty.


----------



## Xta Large (Dec 7, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> XtaLarge:


Thanks a whole lot dude! That's some awesome stuff right thur.


----------



## Dark (Dec 8, 2008)

Can anyone put a christmas hat on my ava?


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 8, 2008)

Could someone take a peek at my request for an xmas hat on my avatar on page 18


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 8, 2008)

Can anyone exchange the eyes and mouth for all the people on my avatar and sig too? swap em' with the usual:


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 9, 2008)

EDIT: Meant to go in the Christmas thread. Whoops >_>


----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 9, 2008)

im willing to help anyone
but don't expect much from me
lol
im still getting the hang of photoshop CS*1*

see how crap my sig is right now

EDIT:
sorry this might for everyone
just PM me
so i don't have to keep going on this thread
it will be easier for me too
EVERYBODY WINS!!


----------



## Gian (Dec 11, 2008)

Crap.
Very very sorry for all the requests I said I was working on but didn't.
I've been very busy.
And I lost my USB Drive. :|
They were all there, too.

I'll take requests again.

EDIT - No way, I completely missed the Advent Avatar/Sig competition.
Haha .. prize is an Acekard 2, too.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 19, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> what about mine biscuit ?


Sorry Im late. Sig:




Its 500x150.
Just resize it


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 19, 2008)

Cool Thanks Galacta

The one I did myself was crappy


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm unable to do so myself, but could someone Christmas up my original avatar?






I have a specific design in mind, actually. I want the ears to become extended and pointed, the nose to become _slightly_ longer/pointier, and a green Santa hat put on his head. Clearly I'm going for a Christmas elf look.


----------



## Splych (Dec 20, 2008)

@ Ace ~ Started with a Halloween and now you are going Christmas.

===

Request:

- A Siggy That You Think Matches My User Name (Echo)
- Has My Name On It
- Bluish~Whitish colour
- No Characters, just a design

Please and Thanks,

- Echo


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 20, 2008)

@ Ace:

I'm not sure if this is how you wanted it, but I tried. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Oh, and here's the same thing with a slight blue tint.





@ Echo:
Are you looking for a sig, or an avatar?


----------



## JPH (Dec 20, 2008)

Last years, though I added some pixely touches


----------



## Splych (Dec 20, 2008)

@Psy ~ Siggy Please =D 

And if you got the extra time to pass, and an avatar ^^


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone wanna Xmasize my avatar now?

EDIT: nvm I can do it myself in paint! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT2: Decided to make a totally new one in 5 seconds again... literally.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 23, 2008)

Psychoish said:
			
		

> @ Ace:
> 
> I'm not sure if this is how you wanted it, but I tried.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the effort JP, but I kinda' wanted to try something new this year. Hope ya' don't mind.


----------



## Splych (Dec 23, 2008)

I am done. It's aight now. I just made my own siggy BTW. Since I guess my request was too hard or somethin >


----------



## Defiance (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I would like a new avatar. I never really liked mine from the start. Anyway, I'm looking for something 'dark' themed. Sort of like Ace Gunman's old picture profile (it isn't there anymore) but with a background... Perhaps in Black in White too (if possible). I'll make sure to mention the creater in my signature.


----------



## cornaljoe (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey can some1 give me a gift to remember for Tempmas.  A sig and avy set.  I would like the theme for the avatar to be: Kirby ate Harland "Colonel" Sanders (Yes, the KFC man) and absorbed his awesome chicken making powers.  The sig can be something blue and flashy and matches the avatar.  Thanks in advance and Merry Christmas!

PS: And yes, my nick has something to do with the colonel(cornal).  It was an inside joke btw me and some friends when I was in high school.


----------



## Dark (Dec 25, 2008)

Can anyone make me a ava that matches my sig?


----------



## Pedobear (Dec 25, 2008)

Could I get a *ped**o*bear SIG+AVA Set?


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Vincent T (Dec 26, 2008)

Waste of post...


----------



## Rowan (Dec 28, 2008)

im making sigs/avs now so if u want one ill make it 
p.s. ask me if u want one done in the same style as mine


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 28, 2008)

Can someone make a avatar of the following signature? You can find the signature below in the spoiler.



Spoiler


----------



## Rowan (Dec 28, 2008)

hope u like tell me if u want anything different


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 28, 2008)

Man, I really like it, but can you add a little border? It's very cool! Just add a border like my current avy


----------



## Bored31 (Dec 30, 2008)

Can someone make me an avatar with something that goes well with my sig.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks


----------



## NDStemp (Jan 2, 2009)

I can help make avatars. I'm not really good with sigs xD
Because their like too big ;p


----------



## NDStemp (Jan 3, 2009)

dinofan01 I hope you like it.


Edit : Crap double post...


----------



## Mimoy (Jan 3, 2009)

Is it possible to get an avatar with Laharl from Disgaea holding a sword with a dark blue background and my username on it?
Please and thank you.


----------



## Golds (Jan 3, 2009)

hi,
if someone is willing
can i get an avatar that has like a bar of gold on fire? or coins? 
thx in advance


----------



## NDStemp (Jan 3, 2009)

Mimoy how about this?



Spoiler


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Jan 3, 2009)

Could someone make me a good phantasy star sig!

Any good picture u like//..

Pls thanks lot!


----------



## lolzed (Jan 3, 2009)

hi...can I get a new avatar?how about Pichu typing in a keyboard(pc in it)showing his face somewhat addicted/drooling/etc.?Show my name please!Thanks


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

lolzed said:
			
		

> hi...can I get a new avatar?how about Pichu typing in a keyboard(pc in it)showing his face somewhat addicted/drooling/etc.?Show my name please!Thanks


i tried lol drew from scratch


----------



## Rowan (Jan 3, 2009)

here you go lolzed ask if u want anything changed or something
http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/ro...chu-drool-1.gif
100x100
sorry i pikachu posted at the same time wouldnt have made if i knew u were doing it


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Jan 3, 2009)

Rowan said:
			
		

> here you go lolzed ask if u want anything changed or something
> http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/ro...chu-drool-1.gif
> 100x100
> sorry i pikachu posted at the same time wouldnt have made if i knew u were doing it



Whoh ur gone pro now rowan!


----------



## Mimoy (Jan 4, 2009)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> Mimoy how about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks so much NDStemp. I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## NDStemp (Jan 4, 2009)

Mimoy said:
			
		

> NDStemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm...np ^.^
Glad to help.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 4, 2009)

Mimoy said:
			
		

> NDStemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey leaarn to resize it, it looks blurry.
Go to My Controls > Edit Avatar Settings > Then type in this in the Width and height boxes.
Type 81 in the Width box and 112 in the Height box.
If this helps, I appreciate it.


----------



## lolzed (Jan 4, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!I'll use it!(if you don't mind)


----------



## Rowan (Jan 4, 2009)

here you go vishi it looked better in good quality but there's only so much i can do with gbatemp's restrictions but here you go:






http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/rownc/vishi.gif
78.97 kB
293x95


----------



## JPH (Jan 4, 2009)

Not exactly an avatar request...but pretty darn close.
Could someone make me a badge (around 30 x 30 for size; and the gray background can go hehe) out of this?






I fiddled with it, but came up with poor results - the magic wand doesn't like to work for meh heh.
I'd be honored, and of course it'd appear under my username for all of GBAtemp to see.


----------



## Immortal Game (Jan 4, 2009)

JPH said:
			
		

> Not exactly an avatar request...but pretty darn close.
> Could someone make me a badge (around 30 x 30 for size; and the gray background can go hehe) out of this?
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully this works?  It's 33x33, but I can fix it if it needs to be bigger/smaller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Extra sharp version!


----------



## JPH (Jan 5, 2009)

I just saw your post when I finished up my design.
Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## Minox (Jan 5, 2009)

WTF? I tried to edit my post and it disappeared. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Well whatever, this is what it looked like:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Something like this?
> 
> 30x30


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll like an avatar something along the lines of:






 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = ?


----------



## NDStemp (Jan 5, 2009)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> I'll like an avatar something along the lines of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kirby + KFC?
I might be able to do that xD


----------



## Twiggy12 (Jan 5, 2009)

i have no photoshop skills so id like something with link and sora (KH)

*Posts merged*

i have no photoshop skills so id like something with link and sora (KH)


----------



## Galacta (Jan 5, 2009)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> i have no photoshop skills so id like something with link and sora (KH)
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> i have no photoshop skills so id like something with link and sora (KH)



Gimme stock or images and ill do it.
Avatar or Sig?


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 5, 2009)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> cornaljoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!  Looking forward to the results.  I'll try but my photo editing skills are pretty weak.  Would like something along the lines of Kirby after sucking up Colonel Sanders.  He then gains all his chicken making powers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : Well, I lied here my attempt:






Yeah, I know I fail lol.  I tried!


----------



## Gian (Jan 6, 2009)

The Kirby picture was blurry, so I searched for another one.


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 7, 2009)

Gian said:
			
		

> The Kirby picture was blurry, so I searched for another one.



Nice!  Could you add the beard, stash and hair?  I tried but it didn't turn out that good. Also try to change his view to looking straight if you can.  I'll also try to mess with it, but it'll prob turn out pretty bad.


----------



## Exbaddude (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello! Is there anyone that can make me an Pikmin Avatar? Its OK If it's not animated. 
What I want on it: I would like to have my name, "Exbaddude," in the corner. Which Ever corner works for you. Any background is OK with me.
You can do a signature too! (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Thanks! 

-Exbaddude


----------



## Dr.Stiles (Feb 12, 2009)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Hello! Is there anyone that can make me an Pikmin Avatar? Its OK If it's not animated.
> What I want on it: I would like to have my name, "Exbaddude," in the corner. Which Ever corner works for you. Any background is OK with me.
> You can do a signature too! (
> 
> ...



Can you please make a avatar with Doctor Stiles like this: http://lh4.ggpht.com/_y9X_JMssCgw/SMAlARe2...tQ/000qdh5k.png

I'd like it to be animated (If possible) With it saying, Dr. Stiles, Let's begin the operation!

Please and Thank You!^^


----------



## Sharpz (Feb 12, 2009)

Dr.Stiles said:
			
		

> Can you please make a avatar with Doctor Stiles like this: http://lh4.ggpht.com/_y9X_JMssCgw/SMAlARe2...tQ/000qdh5k.png
> 
> I'd like it to be animated (If possible) With it saying, Dr. Stiles, Let's begin the operation!
> 
> Please and Thank You!^^



Your link doesn't work.


----------



## Dr.Stiles (Feb 13, 2009)

Sharpz said:
			
		

> Dr.Stiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, it worked on Monday...


http://lh4.ggpht.com/_y9X_JMssCgw/SMAlARe2RMI/AAAAAAAAAIs/qiAktXRLFtQ/000qdh5k.png



Okay, this should work.


But, may I specify A Different Modification:

ORIGINAL REQUEST:Can you please make a avatar with Doctor Stiles like this: http://lh4.ggpht.com/_y9X_JMssCgw/SMAlARe2...tQ/000qdh5k.png I'd like it to be animated (If possible) With it saying, Dr. Stiles, Let's begin the operation!

NEW REQUEST: Same as above EXCEPT, Dr. Stiles (the word, not the picture) Is in the top left corner and for the Text to be in the bottom right. I'd also like the text to flash, or appear. Thank you!!! I'd also like if possible for it to be shrunk to size, not pixellated, but just right, The Avatar size Sharpz has is nice! Thank you!


----------



## Dr.Stiles (Feb 14, 2009)

Am I also allowed to request a sig? If allowed, I'd like it to look similar to this: http://picasaweb.google.com/kanon.ryusaki/...316106492325778 however, I'd like to replace Patrick Mercer with Dr. Stiles. The way I want Dr. Stiles to look is the Dr. Stiles shown in this: http://picasaweb.google.com/kanon.ryusaki/...230651816705042


Thank you!!!


----------



## BMatt (Feb 14, 2009)

is there a form? sorry if this is to disorganized...

picture:  here
text: BMatt
BG: christmasy colors


----------



## Dr.Stiles (Feb 14, 2009)

BMatt said:
			
		

> is there a form? sorry if this is to disorganized...
> 
> picture:  here
> text: BMatt
> BG: christmasy colors



I don't think there is, and it's a nice picture.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello, all. Wow, we really have some creative people around here.  I really wanted a new matching avatar and sig with some new animations I created at meez.com and uploaded to rapidshare.  Anyone out there that can give me a hand?  Here is what I had in mind.

I would like the chair animation in the avatar with "SleepingDragon" text, and use the bed animation on the sig with same "SleepingDragon" text.  And possibly, the headshot can be implemented somehow.  Any help you could give would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again

Me sleeping in a bed:
http://rapidshare.com/files/202500808/meez...00x400.gif.html

Me falling asleep in a chair:
http://rapidshare.com/files/202501164/meez...00x400.gif.html

Headshot:
http://rapidshare.com/files/202501532/meez...00x100.jpg.html

As far as text fonts, backgrounds, etc., I leave that to your imagination. Thanks again so much for any help you can give!


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello. I request an avatar with this pic preferably x and with "GameSoul" somewhere in it. Thanks


----------



## jaywilson (Mar 2, 2009)

Avatar request;
please&thankyou
anime/cartoon/whatver type character version of me from one of these pictures
(make sense?)
out this photo


Spoiler










with this hair


Spoiler


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 3, 2009)

Could somebody make me an avatar with Smartpal and some geeky cartoon character or something. Would be much appreciated.


----------



## dudenator (Mar 8, 2009)

hey guys i was looking for like the rock band drum sign thingy


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 8, 2009)

Gamesoul said:
			
		

> Hello. I request an avatar with this pic preferably x and with "GameSoul" somewhere in it. Thanks


O_O
KENPACHI SUCKS

okay fine i'll do it... sometime when im free....
edit: i quoted your post and it gave me variantdevil lol


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 9, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Gamesoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was thinking of using Uryu but you probably started on Kenpachi already so nvm.


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 18, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh no i scraped the whole kenpachi one. Becasue it started to look stupid.

can get me a stock photo?


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 25, 2009)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v305/For..._e434b534cf.jpg


This is for Uryu.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 31, 2009)

Calling all photo shoppers. I need a new avatar or avatar+sig. I want it to be MadWorld inspired. But specifically the Black Baron. I have a great image to start with. 
Pic

Preferably the avatar just be a close up of his face and maybe his chain too. PM if you plan on picking up the project. Thanks.

edit:
hers more pics to work with.
pic1
pic2
pic3
pic4


----------



## bussdee (Apr 3, 2009)

I am looking for a new signature (maybe including an avatar in same style)
I uploaded some pictures and you can do whatever you like to make the signature look cool.
If you need more/other pictures  ....just tell me ...got ~20.ooo more of them.

You can find the pictures HERE


Thanks for any help.


----------



## oliebol (Apr 4, 2009)

can someone please make an avatar for me , thanks


----------



## oliebol (Apr 4, 2009)

went something wrong again, srry guys


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jul 25, 2009)

i would like an animated avatar for msn. 96x96 pixels preferbly BUT msn usually resizes and renders the image beautifully. perhaps 300x300? 
i would like
my name: 'Nicky' one letter fades IN then OUT at at a time each letter taking up the space and after the 'y' is shown it shows the full name (also fades in and out).
and after it shows this pic: (its 96x96)





 (shown wor a few seconds, fades in and out to the next pic)

for the background for the text i want this:





 (shown for a few seconds then fades out and restarts)
perhaps you can make it darker so the text can be clearly shown?
i want the colour to stand out (im no good at picking colours XD)

Font? Not too sure... anything that stands out and will get noticed XD

i want it in a .gif format. (obviously XD)

perhaps this is too much? lol

anyway, thanks if anyone can/will make it.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 31, 2009)

Could anybody here make me a quick Cookie Monster avatar?
I feel ashamed at my posts' naked-ness with no sig or avatar.


----------



## Masterchamber (Aug 5, 2009)

can i plz hav a picture of itachi uchoha from naruto as my avatar?
Thank You


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 11, 2009)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> i would like an animated avatar for msn. 96x96 pixels preferbly BUT msn usually resizes and renders the image beautifully. perhaps 300x300?
> i would like
> my name: 'Nicky' one letter fades IN then OUT at at a time each letter taking up the space and after the 'y' is shown it shows the full name (also fades in and out).
> and after it shows this pic: (its 96x96)
> ...



oh, it needs to be under 200kb. preferbly 190kb.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 25, 2009)

Itachi for MasterChamber HERE
Cookie Monster for Jamstruth HERE
Avatar for oliebol HERE


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 25, 2009)

Right now, I'm feeling in an emoish mood, so, I wan't an avatar with Roxas emoish. In deep dive. Thanks. Oh, and can you not put my name on it? I feel like KingdomBlade and Roxas Emo will not mix. Thanks.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 25, 2009)

Emoish in deep dive? what do you mean. And are you saying you want Roxas in text on it instead of your own name? Sorry, but i don't wanna make any mistakes and have to do it again.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 25, 2009)

Deep dive was the famous KH video. It's like this:






Also, the text I wan't in the ava is actually "he looks just like you" in the thing with that looks like it. Oh, and if you need more, here's the full video.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 25, 2009)

So, let me get this clear you want a "Picture of Roxas from Deep Dive with the text "He looks just like you"?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, exactly to my point. I just want one scene that looks good. Maybe while he's walking or where that hair when he jumps is showing. (you can find tons of that)


----------



## luke_c (Aug 25, 2009)

Here you go, Roxas for KingdomBlade HERE


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, I was looking for an avatar, but this is pretty good. I would have made one myself but the problem was my editor is really bad at resizing.

You know, this makes me wan't to try it out even with a crappy editor. I'll set this as my sig for a while but let's see what happens when I try,


----------



## luke_c (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh? Sorry, i must have misread i'll make you a Avatar when i get back from taking my DS to get repaired,   Sorry about that, i could of sworn you said signature, my mistake. I'll get making that avatar in a hour or two.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 25, 2009)

Nah, it's okay. I swear. I think I'll just look for one. Or try my best endeavor to make one. I think I would manage to make it decently.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 25, 2009)

Can someone make me an avatar in the form like a sprite? (Like how the character look like from Bobsgame) With blonde spikes, brown eyes, a gray hoody, dark blue pants and white shoes? If it is too much trouble, you won't have to do it.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, KingdomBlade i made it anyway, been as i done the other one wrong, HERE it is, also, Sanderno i'm crap at actually making images but if you've got a picture of what you've talking about i could use that, but if you don't sorry i can't do it.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 25, 2009)

Here it is, this is the idea, if you need other pictures, I'm going to try my best to find them.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 25, 2009)

I know what you mean, it's just making it that i can't do, i can only put and edit pictures not make. I could use that image and try to change the colours etc.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 25, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I know what you mean, it's just making it that i can't do, i can only put and edit pictures not make. I could use that image and try to change the colours etc.


No thanks, you don't have to recolour. Is someone else capable of mankig it? And if not, thanks for your help, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 25, 2009)

Mh it was too hard anyway, i doubt anyone else is gonna bother this thread was dead before i posted anyway. Sorry, but i have no knowledge of Pixel Art whatsoever :s


----------



## googs (Aug 26, 2009)

a


----------



## googs (Aug 26, 2009)

can somone please merge these pics and make an avatar for me:


----------



## luke_c (Aug 26, 2009)

Sure, just gonna have some breakfast first.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 26, 2009)

What font did you use for my sig? I'm making a new one.

EDIT: Nevermind, got one.

Hey guys, this may not be the right thread, but I wan't to ask what you guys think. I just finished them, (with no effort) in truth, I just resized some images and added text. Do you think it'll look good?






EDIT: I resize the siggy first:


----------



## luke_c (Aug 26, 2009)

Vivaldi.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 26, 2009)

googs said:
			
		

> can somone please merge these pics and make an avatar for me:



What do you mean, merge? Just have them in the same picture or Combine the two into one, if it's the latter, i have no idea how to. And it's gonna be hard to fit both of those pictures into a 100 by 140 Avatar without losing alot of quality, if anything you should have it as a signature


----------



## luke_c (Aug 26, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Hey guys, this may not be the right thread, but I wan't to ask what you guys think. I just finished them, (with no effort) in truth, I just resized some images and added text. Do you think it'll look good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want me to be really honest.... err, no... The quality is seriously messed up, try going for some smaller pictures and resize them equally and the text is scruffy. But yeah, the quality is seriously messed up... Are you even using photoshop? if not, you should be. Also, a border would be nice


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 26, 2009)

The sig's quality is really like that. I barely resized it. It's actually an effect.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, you might wanna get a different effect... It doesn't look very clean just very messy.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 26, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> googs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think wat he meens is take links head and put ichigos mask on him
he pm me to do it but i dont know how soo he asked u guys


----------



## luke_c (Aug 26, 2009)

That's not really my sort of thing and those two pictures have completely different proportions, what he's asking for is impossible. Also the guy in the first picture Ichigo or whatever he's called doesn't even have the full mask on. I'm sure there's many other people here who could do it, but for a Photoshop newbie like me, i'm afraid not.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 26, 2009)

yeh i know
if u think about it, its pretty difficult


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 26, 2009)

a avatar that size wouldn't be good, i could make it, but i can't resize it after that, so i try my best


----------



## luke_c (Aug 26, 2009)

You could just chop off everything from the shoulders down. But putting the half mask on resizing it to the extent of Link's face, you lose major quality as MegaAce just presented. Tell him to cough up some better pictures.
EDIT: Something like this i suppose, don't think i lost any quality while resizing. The picture of Link i used is from MegaAce, so credits go too him too.





 The full avatar sized picture is HERE Download and use it if you want.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 26, 2009)

the idea isn't good as well, ichigo's mask is kinda smiling/laughing, link never smiles on a picture.

i'm on another one, just to make the request for him.

nah yours is good as well, if he complains about the position of the mask, don't mind


----------



## luke_c (Aug 26, 2009)

He's lucky he's getting one made, this thread really died months ago, hopefully we can revive it with enough time and effort.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah, i hope i could help, i'm sticking here too now, if i got some time,
cause seeing you alone here, nah, is not that good.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 26, 2009)

Good to know, glad i'm not going alone. I can't see this thread getting too larger than it already is anyway.


----------



## googs (Aug 28, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> You could just chop off everything from the shoulders down. But putting the half mask on resizing it to the extent of Link's face, you lose major quality as MegaAce just presented. Tell him to cough up some better pictures.
> EDIT: Something like this i suppose, don't think i lost any quality while resizing. The picture of Link i used is from MegaAce, so credits go too him too.
> 
> 
> ...




hey thanks you did it exactly how i imagined!


----------



## vergilite (Aug 28, 2009)

although i do not wish to request a avatar i think this thread is a great idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i might come back to it later in my gbatemp life for a sig makeover


----------



## zeromac (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, i'd hate to see this thread die so i may as well request a double decker bigmac


----------



## luke_c (Aug 28, 2009)

Double Decker Bigmac for Zeromac HERE


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 28, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Well, i'd hate to see this thread die so i may as well request a double decker bigmac







100 x 120

Doh, luck_c replied while I was making it.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 28, 2009)

Why does everyone spell my name wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *facepalm* Nice avatar, better than mine.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 28, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Why does everyone spell my name wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah, sorry about that luke_c!  I don't even know how that happened. Perhaps I was thinking "Luck-E" or something similar whilst I was typing!


----------



## luke_c (Aug 28, 2009)

Sure, sure, i know you done that just to annoy me!


----------



## zeromac (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks luke and biscuit there both great, biscuit's looks cooler even tho i didnt mention radioactive xD
uhh now can i have that with large fries?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 29, 2009)

That'll be 3.48 please.


----------



## zeromac (Aug 29, 2009)

Gimme a Double decker cheese burger with fries now bitach!!! >;(


----------



## luke_c (Aug 29, 2009)

Double Decker Bigmac with large fries for Zeromac, HERE
Total comes to 5.78 please.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 29, 2009)

Double Decker Bigmac with Large Fries and a Large Drink for Zeromac (Requested via IRC) HERE


----------



## zeromac (Aug 29, 2009)

The straw in the large drink is screwed up...
oh and i want that double decker bigmac to have no pickles


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 29, 2009)

Umm Evil Monkey Please


----------



## luke_c (Aug 29, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> The straw in the large drink is screwed up...
> oh and i want that double decker bigmac to have no pickles
> PISS OFF
> 
> QUOTE(ThatDudeWithTheFood @ Aug 29 2009, 06:47 PM) Umm Evil Monkey Please


Alrighty, i'll get to work on it in 8-10 hours or so, gonna get me some sleep.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 29, 2009)

can some one put a santa hat on my avatar
that would be awesome

thanks alot


----------



## luke_c (Aug 30, 2009)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Umm Evil Monkey Please


Evil Monkey for ThatDudeWithTheFood HERE
You didn't give a lot of description as to what you wanted so i just whipped something up like your avatar now.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 30, 2009)

Can i just have something cool with Maz7006 on it please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm really crap at this stuff


----------



## luke_c (Aug 30, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> can some one put a santa hat on my avatar
> that would be awesome
> 
> thanks alot


I would but there's literally no room for it.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 30, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Can i just have something cool with Maz7006 on it please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, i really can't work on nothing. I'm not good with coming up with ideas or shit, give me something to work on.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah your right, well ideas, well errr:

something that has the colours green, red, white (leb flag colours), with my Maz7006 intertwined between them? 

thanks i appreciate it.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 30, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeh ur right.....


----------



## setya5785 (Aug 30, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


something like this ???


----------



## anaxs (Aug 30, 2009)

thats pretty good
XDD
can u make it bigger
mine seems bigger


----------



## luke_c (Aug 31, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> thats pretty good
> XDD
> can u make it bigger
> mine seems bigger


Like this?




Link to the picture is HERE


----------



## setya5785 (Aug 31, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> thats pretty good
> XDD
> can u make it bigger
> mine seems bigger



i scale it down a bit, to maintain proportion and your overall avatar size.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ohai
 Maz7006
 You need to give me more damn information XD






 Sure no problem, sorry i had the window closed, and i never bothered checking if something was there sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, yeah, the green/red/white idea with just my name in it, its simple as that. I know i make it sound easy, but all i want is something simple, nothing more nothing less. I appreciate your patience with me. If you can't come up with anything, i'll understand, its not like im really helping either. Anyway thanks.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 31, 2009)

Bleh, i'll give i a go >_> I just don't know where to start on this, i know what colours you want, but what do you want me to do with them damnit.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 31, 2009)

lol calm down, like i said, if you can somehow just put my name into like a plain of those colours, but in a cool way then its more then enough for me. 






 thanks for your patience with putting up with me.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 31, 2009)

Alrighty, i'll just wallop some colours in and mess around with the effects, but i gotta get some sleep first, midnight here.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 1, 2009)

Take your time


----------



## luke_c (Sep 1, 2009)

Hope this is alright, just added the colours you requested and messed around with them til i found something that looked nice, HERE


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 1, 2009)

Dude, that's great!!!! 

Thanks!!! 

You got  skill.

Really appreciate it.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## omega137 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey, I saw the link in your sig. Can you make me an Avi?!? Perhaps something with Master Chief a bit off the screen on the right and then an explosion or something with a lot of orange behind him and just enough room for omega137 down the left. 

It's complicated! Can you handle it?!?


----------



## luke_c (Sep 2, 2009)

Maybe, So you want a Avatar with Master Chief to the right, with a explosion with Orange behind him and omega137 down the bottom left? Any specific font you'd like to go with it?


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 2, 2009)

luke_c can you be my superman and make me a matching signature, same idea but signature size. 

i feel really bad asking, but please it will be much appreciated.


----------



## omega137 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just like a default font. Like the one I am typing in. Can the omega137 start in the top left and end at the bottom left? That was what I meant. Thanks man, this is pretty cool.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 2, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> luke_c can you be my superman and make me a matching signature, same idea but signature size.
> 
> i feel really bad asking, but please it will be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Yes, but like i said, not til late tommorow, school awaits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might be able to get both done if i wake up early enough that is, school starts at 11 so i may get atleast one done, we'll see.


----------



## anaxs (Sep 2, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow
awsome thanks to both of u


----------



## omega137 (Sep 3, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> omega137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky! Your school starts at 11!!! Mine starts at 8 and my bus comes at 7:15!!! What time do you get out?


----------



## luke_c (Sep 3, 2009)

3:20 i think it is today, then normally 3:30-3:45, it depends on the day. I'll give your avatar a go now been as i still have a few hours left.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 3, 2009)

lol im serious, i want some F**&%$ing pickles on that bigmac xD


----------



## luke_c (Sep 3, 2009)

Master Chief for omega137 HERE




I'll get started on yours in a minute Maz.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 3, 2009)

Here you go Maz HERE




Not sure if i got the right shade of Green there though, i just messed around with all the effects again.
EDIT: Sorry, forgot the border, added it and re-uploaded.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 3, 2009)

for the great luck_c 






thanks a lot !


----------



## omega137 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks man, that looks awesome. O, photo bucket, no duh! I am new to this site and thought I could browse for my Avatar. I downloaded it anyway. Thanks!


----------



## luke_c (Sep 3, 2009)

No problem guise, Photobucket is win


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 6, 2009)

Luke, I'm sorry that I couldn't help out the gone time, cause I broke my leg,
I couldn't sit on a chair, and my laptop can't do photoshopping.
But now I'm willing to help.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Though my leg is still broken, I don't care, i promised it.)


----------



## antonkan (Sep 7, 2009)

I want the character Sonic the Hedgehog in the game Sonic Riders please for my avatar!


----------



## luke_c (Sep 7, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Luke, I'm sorry that I couldn't help out the gone time, cause I broke my leg,
> I couldn't sit on a chair, and my laptop can't do photoshopping.
> But now I'm willing to help.
> 
> ...


Sure, you're gonna have to wait about 16-19 hours though as i'v got school in the morning and i'm about to drift off to sleep here, unless MegaAce or someone else wants to give it a go ofc.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 7, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I'll wait. For my signature, I want an artwork for the game Sonic Riders (could be 2D-based or 3D-based artworks of Sonic Riders).


----------



## luke_c (Sep 8, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waaait, you do mean signatures, right? o.o


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 8, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As i think, he wants an avatar and a signature.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will make them when i'm finished with homework, luke you could do it too, if you want.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









here the avy antonkan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the signature comes later, if you want your name under it, say so! i'll make it new


----------



## luke_c (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll let you have this one, i need to make myself a new one


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 8, 2009)

The signature for antonkan.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 8, 2009)

Where's the background render in the Avatar? D: You should really add borders to them both too.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 8, 2009)

dunno how to do that with paint.net  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the sonic on the signature is supposed to be blurred
and the avatar got no background, i just cut it from the original picture


----------



## luke_c (Sep 8, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> dunno how to do that with paint.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewww paint.net, Get Photoshop


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 8, 2009)

I have it on my other pc, then I burned it on a cd and deleted it from the pc because 
there wasn't many space. i could install it on my new pc but i think, paint.net is doing great too.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 8, 2009)

Nuuu don't do it, DON'T DO IT.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 8, 2009)

why not, it's only CS2.

And in your signature, is it supposed to be "*I'v * seen it's true face" ?


----------



## luke_c (Sep 8, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> why not, it's only CS2.
> 
> And in your signature, is it supposed to be "*I'v * seen it's true face" ?


Correctomundo. what else would it say? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And CS4 > CS2


----------



## antonkan (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for my new avatar and signature! 

EDIT: That game from my new avatar and signature is from Sonic Riders Shooting Star Story/Zero Gravity (a sequel to Sonic Riders). Anyway, thanks guys!


----------



## antonkan (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh, my avatar is looks not right. I want another nice avatar (with Sonic the Hedgehog from Sonic Riders Shooting Star Story/Zero Gravity) complete with a blackgrounf behind Sonic.

And I want another signature with a nice artwork of Sonic Riders Shooting Star Story/Zero Gravity (with the main characters of Sonic Riders Zero Gravity and the logo of that game), but not blurry.

Thanks.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 9, 2009)

>_>; Alright... Me and Ace will probably give it a go, but i'm just about to leave for school so you're gonna have to wait abit for mine.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 9, 2009)

You know, I try my best, but I'm not perfect or god, so have patience.

Wait, antonkan, what do you mean by an avatar with Sonic complete on it, not only the face?

I don't even know who the main characters are, i suppose sonic and that hawk.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 9, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> You know, I try my best, but I'm not perfect or god, so have patience.
> 
> Wait, antonkan, what do you mean by an avatar with Sonic complete on it, not only the face?
> 
> I don't even know who the main characters are, i suppose sonic and that hawk.


For my avatar, I want the complete one for Sonic the Hedgehog for the game Sonic Riders Shooting Star Story/Zero Gravity.

For my signature, I want all characters of Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity, in an artwork made by Sega (with all the characters). If you don't know the characters of this game then go to Wikipedia and search for Sonic Riders: Zero Gravity.

I want that mentioned above. Thanks.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll give it a try, i can't understand you're English very well but i'll see what i can do.


----------



## antonkan (Sep 10, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I'll give it a try, i can't understand you're English very well but i'll see what i can do.
> 
> Hurry up! I really want the new avatar and signature. I can't wait for it!
> 
> ...




(I'm not spamming. OK?)


----------



## luke_c (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok lol, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had to make the picture sharper it looked a bit wierd otherwise, link to the avatar is HERE I'll have the signature done soon.
Made a revise of it, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's the sig,


----------



## Fatboy12345236 (Sep 12, 2009)

What I DO want: A Sig with Zelda, (Like he usually is, holding a sword and shield just about to defend something In other words, Zelda straight on holding a shield.

What I DON'T want: Something attacking Zelda.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 12, 2009)

Fatboy12345236 said:
			
		

> What I DO want: A Sig with Zelda, (Like he usually is, holding a sword and shield just about to defend something In other words, Zelda straight on holding a shield.
> 
> What I DON'T want: Something attacking Zelda.
> You mean Link...  What background do you want? And i take it you mean a Avatar?
> ...


You mean Link...  What background do you want? And i take it you mean a Avatar?


----------



## Fatboy12345236 (Sep 12, 2009)

:@ Sorry, I'm new to Zelda. Yes I mean link! :/ Could I have an abstract BG you make one up that you think works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, and sorry for my noobiness.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 13, 2009)

Haha, no problem ;P


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 13, 2009)

there is your sig fatboy


----------



## luke_c (Sep 13, 2009)

Thats like, teh ultimate blur lol


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 14, 2009)

That's what .jpg does promise you.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 14, 2009)

That's why you use teh .gif


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 never thought of it.

EDIT:

Hope this one's better though.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 14, 2009)

That looks alot better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll give one ago in a minute.
EDIT: Even better MegaAce, use .png


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 14, 2009)

You know, the maximum of KB in avatar and signature together is 80KB, so you can't make signatures in .png, they end up too big in size.


----------



## Primenay13 (Sep 18, 2009)

If anyone can make me a final fantasy avatar and sig please pm me!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 19, 2009)

So, no new requests today, eh?
Luke, I already did Primenay13's request, so you don't need to PM him.


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 19, 2009)

could someone do me a sig and avatar please 

The sig has to be 600x200 and there is no restriction on files size and avatar 100x140.

Include these pictures










mainly the man with the rifle

And have: 

[ECM]RoBb!E-g 

in this font http://www.dafont.com/gunplay.font

Thanks


----------



## luke_c (Sep 19, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> So, no new requests today, eh?
> Luke, I already did Primenay13's request, so you don't need to PM him.
> Alright.
> 
> ...


I'll give it a go in a minute, this one's mine MegaAce


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 19, 2009)

Okay, but what he said can't be done, because the limit for a signature is by 500px*100px.


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks luke_c  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Okay, but what he said can't be done, because the limit for a signature is by 500px*100px.



It is not for GBAtemp it is for ECM a clan I joined.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 19, 2009)

He'll probably be using it elsewhere
EDIT: Just saw his post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Made the sig, i made two copys, wasn't sure which one you would prefer,
First one: HERE




Second one: HERE


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, didn't knew that.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 19, 2009)

I edited my previous post on the last page with the signature, didn't want to double post.


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 19, 2009)

WoW Thanks so much luke_c that is just what I wanted. I will be using the first one


----------



## luke_c (Sep 19, 2009)

Alright, just gonna get started on the Avatar
EDIT: Made the Avatar, it really was a squeeze to fit in the Soldier, it'd be better if you wanted a different picture in it but meh, wasn't sure if you wanted text in the Avatar or not, if you want something changed just say.
HERE


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 20, 2009)

Could I get a sig with Grit from the Advance Wars with Rogue Trader written on it.

I quite like this one.  If you have to cut it off at the legs and write on the right that's ok.  Ideal would be if you could replace the 'Advance Wars 2' with 'Rogue Trader', but I don't know if that's possible.






Anyway, do your best, and thanks!


----------



## luke_c (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe, but i'll have to cut half the body off for that to fit without losing alot of quality.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 20, 2009)

Aye, I thought you might have to. That's fair enough.  If you maybe make the box longer, and have grit from about the waist on the left hand side, and 'Rogue Trader' in the most suitable font that'd be brilliant.

Many thanks!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 21, 2009)

For you, Rogue Trader.
Maybe it's simple, if you don't like it,
wait for Luke's version.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 21, 2009)

That's awesome! Exactly what I was looking for! Thanks very much!


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 21, 2009)

this may be rude to make this my first post, but how can i show up in the forums without looking good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyways i was hoping for either something kinda dark and violent involving something with teeth..... or something kinda fan service/pantsu style ... lmao i know its extreme opposites but look at the name and tell me you don't get weird ideas from it... lmao..... thanks so much for even reading this let alone coming up with anything.... just let your imagination loose on the name .... hahahaha


----------



## luke_c (Sep 21, 2009)

lolwut, Pictures would be helpfull.


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 21, 2009)

I will see if i can find anything and I'll have to double check the image posting rules to be sure i don't mess up.... thanks for the reply
































hope thats not too many pictures... wasn't sure really what the limits are... but that gives you both ends of the spectrum pretty much lol kinda like the adults only one hahahaha


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 22, 2009)

Rogue Trader said:
			
		

> That's awesome! Exactly what I was looking for! Thanks very much!
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> ...



Luke, your job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even understand what he wants


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 22, 2009)

its okay I don't even know what i want.... kinda tried something though so probably something like what i have currently lol


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 22, 2009)

Were you requesting an avatar or what?
Because you didn't say a thing


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 22, 2009)

/me re reads...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okay I guess I am fairly scattered lol.... may I please request an avatar? 

/me shuffles feet and looks shy


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 22, 2009)

you don't need permission for that, yes you can.

what can we do for you?
(please state what you exactly want, maybe a picture)


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 22, 2009)

just what i have now but done better.. i only had ms paint to try and modify it with so it didn't work so well .... replace the kanji text with my name and thats about it....

if you feel motivated a sig with the same image and some candycanes or candy cane like stripping would be awesome too with my name of course... thanks so much and sorry i am a pain in the butt


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll start tomorrow after school, I'm going to sleep now.
Maybe Luke could do it, if he wants though.

EDIT: 
Here's your avatar.


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 23, 2009)

thank you good job.... much better than how i tried to do it with ms paint lol  .... in a couple months maybe i'll see if i can come up with something challenging for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... thanks again


----------



## luke_c (Sep 23, 2009)

Meh, i missed out


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 23, 2009)

Gobnoblin said:
			
		

> thank you good job.... much better than how i tried to do it with ms paint lol  .... in a couple months maybe i'll see if i can come up with something challenging for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i couldn't pake the signature, because the picture was too small, and if i would resize it, would be not good.


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 23, 2009)

okay I'll see if i can find something that will work for sig.... /me ponders ... how sexy can a candycane be lol


----------



## outgum (Sep 23, 2009)

hi hi! 
I would like to have a avatar of either a Scyther or a Darkrai or both even XD
Maybe have cool looking wind effects blowing off them or something idk, Make it how you want XD
I dont mind colours or whatever, kinda just make it happen? lolz 
Would be MUCH appreciated!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 23, 2009)

So you mean an avatar with the gamesprites of Scyther and Darkrai or how?


----------



## luke_c (Sep 23, 2009)

Dibs on this one!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 23, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Dibs on this one!



What?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You like to do this one?


----------



## luke_c (Sep 23, 2009)

Ya, already done it, five minutes in Photoshop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Link to picture HERE
The wind effect didn't come out as well as i wanted it to but meh.


----------



## outgum (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh wow.... thanks O_O that WAS quick, Ill give one to MegaAce though, You could do a darkrai one, Not like the Game Sprite, A Anime sprite? That would be cool


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 23, 2009)

Good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just asked, because i didn't knew what you meant


----------



## outgum (Sep 23, 2009)

Its cool XDD I just wanna give you a shot too, Darkrai is the man.
If you have already started nvm, but you could get darkrai and like i wanted the wind effect for scyther, you could do like a darkish black or purple evil energy going around him or something? XD


----------



## luke_c (Sep 23, 2009)

Already started when i realized what you said :S




Link to picture is HERE


----------



## outgum (Sep 23, 2009)

Lolz, THat looks cool, but i wanna give Ace a go first XD


----------



## luke_c (Sep 23, 2009)

Fine by me, i'm not too bothered by who's one you use, i make signatures for fun.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 23, 2009)

could take some more time, must do something else for now, maybe in half an hour.

I can promise you, it's not that good, like luke one's.


----------



## outgum (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats ok XD i REEEEEEALLLYY dont mind, I like to get choices XD

EDIT: Do you guys happen to do sigs too?
A Darkrai Sig Would be REALLY cool, Have it all darkish and all and have my name some where, i dunno


----------



## luke_c (Sep 23, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> could take some more time, must do something else for now, maybe in half an hour.
> 
> I can promise you, *it's not that good, like luke one's.*


Are you mocking me?


----------



## outgum (Sep 23, 2009)

I think he means its not as good as yours? Im not sure lol


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 23, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, i just selected the wrong words.

And here's my version of the avatar.





Eff, double post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My bad


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 24, 2009)

can i get a blending of this 






and this 








with my name added as siggy please? 

i tried with ms paint but wayyyy to hard with out layer transparancies and stuff... /me makes note to self ( get photoshop)


----------



## outgum (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Ace! Looks good


----------



## luke_c (Sep 24, 2009)

Gobnoblin said:
			
		

> can i get a blending of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, shouldn't take long to do, but you're gonna have to wait seven hours for me to finish school.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 24, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Thats ok XD i REEEEEEALLLYY dont mind, I like to get choices XD
> 
> EDIT: Do you guys happen to do sigs too?
> A Darkrai Sig Would be REALLY cool, Have it all darkish and all and have my name some where, i dunno








Here. Hope you like it.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Sep 24, 2009)

Can I have an avatar with Sonic like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But smaller with my name in it?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 24, 2009)

This might be asking a bit much, but is there any way someone can take the original Megaman sprite and a mario sprite, and Make like a combination of the two? like a megamario?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 24, 2009)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> This might be asking a bit much, but is there any way someone can take the original Megaman sprite and a mario sprite, and Make like a combination of the two? like a megamario?



You mean blue megaman with mario face or megaman with mario colors? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and outgum, sorry about the sig, was in a hurry so i couldn't get it very good looking.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 24, 2009)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> This might be asking a bit much, but is there any way someone can take the original Megaman sprite and a mario sprite, and Make like a combination of the two? like a megamario?







Link to picture is HERE
5 Minutes in Photoshop :/


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 24, 2009)

Heres my attempt, less then one minute in photoshop.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 24, 2009)

O_O




Merged the two photos for Gobnoblin,
Link to picture is HERE
Sonic for Hypershad12.




Link to picture is HERE


----------



## sportscarmadman (Sep 24, 2009)

Can anyone make me a cool rachet and clank avatar


----------



## luke_c (Sep 24, 2009)

sportscarmadman said:
			
		

> Can anyone make me a cool rachet and clank avatar


Ratchet avatar for sportscarmadman.




Link to picture is HERE


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 24, 2009)

Here, you avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: take luke's


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 24, 2009)

awesome! thanks so much you guys ! now i have cool avatar and cool sig thanks to both of you! ... now if only i was as cools as my avatar and sigs .....


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 24, 2009)

No problem =) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Luke, sorry that you must make almost all the requests,
I have a pile of homeworks to do


----------



## luke_c (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't worry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I make them because there's sod all else to do, other than one of those life thingys.


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 25, 2009)

omg! don't you dare get one og them there life thingys !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you did that where would people get there awesome graphics work done!


----------



## luke_c (Sep 25, 2009)

Exactly :


----------



## g4m3r (Sep 25, 2009)

can somone make a avatar for me cus i dont no wat 2 have thnx


----------



## Dragoon709 (Sep 26, 2009)

This is my first request...... Can someone please make me an avatar using this image in some way: http://imagecache5.art.com/p/LRG/8/861/45G...ng-yin-yang.jpg.  pretty please and thank you very much.....


----------



## luke_c (Sep 26, 2009)

g4m3r said:
			
		

> can somone make a avatar for me cus i dont no wat 2 have thnx
> Learn to Spell and more info would be appreciated.
> 
> QUOTE(Dragoon709 @ Sep 26 2009, 12:04 AM) This is my first request...... Can someone please make me an avatar using this image in some way: http://imagecache5.art.com/p/LRG/8/861/45G...ng-yin-yang.jpg.  pretty please and thank you very much.....


I'll get on it later today.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 26, 2009)

g4m3r said:
			
		

> can somone make a avatar for me cus i dont no wat 2 have thnx



Here's your avatar.


Spoiler


----------



## g4m3r (Sep 26, 2009)

very funny not i dont no what to have can you pick a cool lookin one for me


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 26, 2009)

I can make one, but you have to be specific, i can't just make you some avatar with nothing in it.
maybe some game character or something?


----------



## g4m3r (Sep 26, 2009)

can i have somthing with either of these





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can u add g4m3r to of them


----------



## Dragoon709 (Sep 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dragoon709 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Luke I really appreciate it.


----------



## SilverX (Sep 27, 2009)

i want an avatar with a cool pic of lugia from XD gale of darkness game 
i want it to include my name somewere in the pic the names color would be silver
(name is SilverX)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm making these three avatars right now, OK?
Haven't got time yesterday, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
Dragoon, your's is finished. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The two others are in work.





Dragoon709

G4m3r, your's is finished too.




g4m3r

And SilverX, here's yours.




SilverX


----------



## Dragoon709 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks MegaAce that's awesome!  Just what i was looking for!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 27, 2009)

Dragoon709 said:
			
		

> Thanks MegaAce that's awesome!  Just what i was looking for!


You're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But somehow it's just plain, and simple.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not that good with Photoshop, Luke's here the master


----------



## g4m3r (Sep 27, 2009)

thnx thats cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but how do i put it as my photo i can only do it as my personal photo


----------



## SilverX (Sep 27, 2009)

Thankies
lovez it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




itz awesome


----------



## SilverX (Sep 27, 2009)

OOO if Luke is the master i wanna see one of hiz
can he make me one with dark lugia and mah name in silver as well
^-^
O-O


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 27, 2009)

First you go to "My Controls" up there.

Then left there under Personal Profile -> Edit Avatar Settings.
Then under Your image avatars, you copy and paste the like of the picture.
and then update, that makes it.


----------



## g4m3r (Sep 27, 2009)

thnx


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 27, 2009)

SilverX said:
			
		

> OOO if Luke is the master i wanna see one of hiz
> can he make me one with dark lugia and mah name in silver as well
> ^-^
> O-O
> ...



You're welcome.


----------



## airpirate545 (Sep 27, 2009)

Can someone make me an avatar out of 


Spoiler










just want a black border, maybe some scanlines


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 27, 2009)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Can someone make me an avatar out of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ah, another KHR fan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll look what i can do.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 27, 2009)

Here, I only could resize it.
Somehow Photoshop didn't let me use effects and things on this picture.


----------



## airpirate545 (Sep 27, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Here, I only could resize it.
> Somehow Photoshop didn't let me use effects and things on this picture.



Thanks, thats great as it is!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 27, 2009)

You're welcome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder where Luke is today.
Nah, I can now pay the work back he did most of the time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: 




It's Luke's birthday!


----------



## luke_c (Sep 27, 2009)

SilverX said:
			
		

> OOO if Luke is the master i wanna see one of hiz
> can he make me one with dark lugia and mah name in silver as well
> ^-^
> O-O
> ...


Yup, been playing all my new Games, fitting GBAtemp in was a tight schedule, but i'm back now


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 27, 2009)

Heya Guys Great thread  

Cud you guys make me an avatar using some colours like blues and white in a simple but cool design/pattern. I no its kinda vague but i just want something simple but memorable so people know who i am. Do what you want with it coz ur the pros but cud i just ask for it to be quite original. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thnx a bunch in advance guys and keep up the good work


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 28, 2009)

dang i shoulda requested a happy birthday luke avatar!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 28, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll look what i can do!
Maybe i'll make a signature too


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 28, 2009)

Avatar..





and Signature!


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 28, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Avatar..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thnx so much i love it


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 28, 2009)

You're welcome.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Luke, hoping you're coming back someday, people get bad avatars and signatures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j/k


----------



## g4m3r (Sep 28, 2009)

can someone make a signature from this pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks again


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 28, 2009)

Here you are.


----------



## g4m3r (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks but why has  it faded and blurd can u stop that sorry


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 28, 2009)

Sry, was messin with the effects.


----------



## g4m3r (Sep 28, 2009)

thnx mega ace


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 28, 2009)

No problem. It's my job.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry i didn't do anything today, completed Batman: Arkham Asylum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I promise i'll do some tommorow. And you might want to experiment a bit more with Layers and Blending Effects MegaAce.


----------



## g4m3r (Sep 28, 2009)

wat do u use do this like wat softaware cus i want to learn


----------



## luke_c (Sep 28, 2009)

I use Photoshop CS4. It's not something you can just master in an hour either.


----------



## g4m3r (Sep 28, 2009)

i dont mind takin longer because il prefor 2 have a avator and signature wich is good qulity and looks good rather than having 1 wich is made realy quick and simple and plain


----------



## luke_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Well be prepared to spend hours making it and Photoshop isn't free either, *cough* Pirate it *cough*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 29, 2009)

I have CS2 and CS4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 both on trial, but with a key for CS2.

And luke, it's okay, finish all your games.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh i will...


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Sep 30, 2009)

Can someone make me an avatar with dialga in it and my name in blue


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 30, 2009)

Your name is pretty big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i can't fit it really, can i write D.T.M.O.T. ?


----------



## luke_c (Sep 30, 2009)

Just make it small accross the top... I'd do it, but i wanna spend a bit of time on my new one.


----------



## King Zargo (Sep 30, 2009)

Can I request an avatar and matching signature with Bowser on it.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 30, 2009)

Can you provide the Render you want? And the C4D you'd like to be used would be nice.


----------



## King Zargo (Sep 30, 2009)

I wish I knew what a C4D is but i'm doing research on that now.


----------



## anaxs (Sep 30, 2009)

u sure do like paper mario..


----------



## King Zargo (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, everyone does. 
...
Right???

CD4:

http://media.photobucket.com/image/c4d%20r...shradishos9.png


----------



## luke_c (Oct 1, 2009)

Alright, i'll do it later, on my Phone at the moment.


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Oct 1, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Your name is pretty big
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah thats ok with me


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 1, 2009)

Luke, I'm sorry, but I don't think I can make some requests in the next two days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Got such many things to do for school.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 1, 2009)

I seem to be struggling aswell.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 1, 2009)

:/ yep, hope i can find some freetime tomorrow.
if not, hope people are patient.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 1, 2009)

can i get a sig with this image...thnaks alot





thanks alot
heres the link if needed: http://iareawesomeness.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/05.jpg
i kno it might be hard, so if its not possible just let me know


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 2, 2009)

Dialga.The.Master.Of.Time, this is yours.










Zargo, your set. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








and anaxs, here's your signature.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 2, 2009)

can i have a good avatar that matches the sora and background of my sig i want it 100x100
dont put my name on it


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 2, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Raika (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone needs anything? I'm too free right now, so I'm messing around with brushes and gradients and stuff? :/


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 2, 2009)

If you want, you can do some requests. :/ I don't have that much time today.


----------



## Raika (Oct 2, 2009)

I could do some requests, but I don't know which have been completed or abandoned...


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 2, 2009)

Sweet, they are awesome!!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice to hear that.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 2, 2009)

yeah i love it


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Oct 2, 2009)

Meh, I might as well jump in on the fun..I'll try to fill in some requests by today/tomorrow.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 2, 2009)

any help is great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as Luke wasn't here the past days, and it's almost
only we two, who're fulfilling requests


----------



## anaxs (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks alot mega ace
i love it


----------



## Darksage098 (Oct 2, 2009)

Could Someone make me an Avatar Please. I like all the ones i've seen and would like one too. 

One with the Pokemon Trainer in Gold/Silver (Male Trainer)

Size 100x140

http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa15/bu...on/e_raikou.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_aIqS5a5YMbw/SfOM...dartworkug6.jpg

You can use these but if you can find any other cooler ones I would like that too.

Also my name in the bottom please (Darkshade098)

Thanks to whomever does this.


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll give it a shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Darksage here's your avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Heck, I was bored, so I made a sig as well.




Hope ya like it.


----------



## Darksage098 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for them Raika, i'll always thank you in my sig

NVM mind about size of pic, made mistake.

Edit2: Wait, sorry again, the sig is a bit too big in size, anyway to fix that please, you'd be a lifesaver if you did. I like both and would want to use both please.
Signature = 73.11 kb

Edit3: You are the BEST Raika. I'll always say you made this below.


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

Haha, no problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sure, hold on a sec.
Smaller version, 50kb.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 3, 2009)

Darksage098 said:
			
		

> Also my name in the bottom please (Dark*shade*098)








Good job anyways Raika.


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

I noticed that after I finished. But oh well.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 3, 2009)

I think he made the mistake, cause his name is Darksage and not shade


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

Bleh, need more requests. I'm bored like hell.


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 3, 2009)

What font did you use on the avatar for Darksage?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 3, 2009)

Raika isn't online anymore, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I don't know it.
Maybe Visitor, i'm not sure.


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

It's called Visitor, although when I downloaded it it came with 3 different types. The type I used it Visitor TT2 BRK. Nice font right?


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 3, 2009)

Cool, tnx. I always liked that one.


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

Welcome, I like the pixelly feel of the font.


----------



## King Zargo (Oct 3, 2009)

I have created a signature with some more practice I can do some requests.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 3, 2009)

Of course you can! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm too not that good at making things, but the more you practice, the better you will be.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll let you guys continue for me, i havn't been around lately and it'll stay that away for another week or so.


----------



## g4m3r (Oct 3, 2009)

can someone make me an avy again from this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and adding this as a bak ground 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and saying g4m3r. thnx


----------



## Darksage098 (Oct 4, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I think he made the mistake, cause his name is Darksage and not shade



Yeah sorry, i make mistakes like that sometimes since my name used to be Darkshade. Though you still got it right Raika, and thanks for everything again. I feel like an idiot now for making that mistake.


----------



## RhiGhost (Oct 4, 2009)

Can we request sigs in here to?


----------



## Raika (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, nobody really bothers about the title "Avatar Request Thread". It's treated as "Avatar and Signature Request Thread".


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 4, 2009)

g4m3r




here's yours.

And of course you can request sigs


----------



## Raika (Oct 4, 2009)

Bleh, forget it. I've got nothing better to do anyway. Here's your avatar g4m3r.


----------



## g4m3r (Oct 4, 2009)

thnx u 2


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 8, 2009)

ok i have also a request,
can someone make me a signature (500x150 + ) with a black dragon on it spitting blue flames, the background perhaps a little obscure/ gloomy and my name written in a platinum color?
thx'


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 8, 2009)

:/ didn't find a black dragon, spitting blue flames.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 8, 2009)

it's a pity that there are no flames :-/, but thanks, its though well:.
am not that professional at photoshop, will take a time to create one myself^^


----------



## prowler (Dec 8, 2009)

bumpy.

Could someone make a Phantasy Star Online avatar and sig please? Could it be HUmar to match my online character 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always make crap ones, and are too embarrassing to post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With a background kinda like this?


Spoiler


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 8, 2009)

EDIT: nvm. I'm already at it.


----------



## driverzx (Dec 8, 2009)

Cuz this thread is way moar active:

Guys, im new here. I could realy use a sig right now. I had a sig in mind with one of these following subjects, with my name in it. 

- Fender Strat (in black)
- Alice in Chains (whole band)
- One piece (luffy)

Demensions, hight 160 high.
An ava in the same syle would be even better.

Counting on you guys


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry for the 5 day delay, but here you go.

deanxxczx









driverzx


----------



## Hybris (Dec 14, 2009)

Hms .
You have quite the gallery here, huns .
Mind making me a Tempmas Kairi avatar and sig (Kingdom Hearts)?


----------



## driverzx (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you so much dude!
But can you make DZX in the avatar?
Like in the same font as the sig.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2009)

EDIT: There you go.














Hope you'll like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy Tempmas!


----------



## driverzx (Dec 14, 2009)

Aw, it says DMX. Do you have a Wii or DSi? I have some Nintendo points here...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2009)

OH fuck, I didn't realize it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I redo it now ^^
And I have a Wii.


----------



## driverzx (Dec 14, 2009)

Ah crap, I thought I could exchange the Nintendo Stars to a redeem code, but it turns out they directly go to my account... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope I can do something in the future something for you!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2009)

No need to do that, I just do my work here =)


----------



## Nathan-NL (Dec 14, 2009)

Could someone make an avatar and signature that resembles parts of this set?











So, I had some kind of remix in mind, but I'm not really into sigs+avy's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would like my name (Nathan) in it, thank you in advance


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2009)

Eh, I think I cant copy that easy, because there are C4D's in it.
But I could to change the name there into yours. ^^


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2009)

My work is done, hope you like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merry Tempmas!


----------



## Nathan-NL (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, I wouldn't mind if you made a new one that looks a bit like this one.

Our messages crossed I think and what happened to our signatures?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2009)

Hadrian did some funny shit again, I think.

And I could try making a similar one tomorrow, I have to sleep, Schools waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Now he deleted them all. :/


----------



## Nathan-NL (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, that's no problem, time is not important, merry tempmas btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hadrian ->


----------



## Hybris (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, I really like them .
=D
Hope you can help me again soon, after Tempmas .
I love your work .
♥


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 15, 2009)

You're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope they get the signature problem fixed soon. 
The space below the posts is pretty empty.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 24, 2009)

Can somebody make me any avatar of either lucario or bahamut?
Try to make it look good and intimidating.
If done I'll be in your eternal debt. 

Merry Tempmas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Few Hours Left

EDIT: Could you put "devesh_zelda" in it somewhere?


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> Can somebody make me any avatar of either lucario or bahamut?
> Try to make it look good and intimidating.
> If done I'll be in your eternal debt.
> 
> ...


I thought you wanted to change your name to Daredevil? So what will it be? :/


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry that you had to PM me for this request, I dont look that much at this thread, because almost nobody does requests. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









There you go.
I couldn't fit devesh_zelda on it, d_zelda would do it too, right?

Merry tempmas!


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 24, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Sorry that you had to PM me for this request, I dont look that much at this thread, because almost nobody does requests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks MegaAce! you rock!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 24, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem ^^
And could you please go to Avatar settings and do 100 in the width setting and 120 in heights?
Then it looks how it should look like.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 24, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> devesh_zelda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit made. Thanks again!


----------



## Nathan-NL (Dec 24, 2009)

Did you already found time to take a look at my request?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes, I did. Downloaded a pack of C4Ds, but I havent got that much time in the last days to try them out.

I'll look what I can do with them.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Dec 24, 2009)

Okay, don't hurry, I was just curious because you fulfilled another request


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 24, 2009)

There you go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope youre satisfied. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merry Tempmas!

PS: I think you know where you can view the offset size of the avatar.
Just wanted to mention, because devesh_zelda didn't knew about. (offset 100 width and 100 height for avy)


----------



## prowler (Dec 27, 2009)

ohoh please could someone make my a sig and avatar of this? :3





I don't mind colours and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On my sig though could you put somewhere small my xbox live name? Its Prowler485


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

As you wish.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 27, 2009)

lol can you make one with a pic of my Mii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if i post it here
or my PS0 character


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

I can. It would be better if it had good quality.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 27, 2009)

what about my ps0 character i can take a pic through an emulator


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Than I can make one.

And dean, what about the PSO set I made you, you didnt even have used it once.


----------



## Raika (Dec 27, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> ohoh please could someone make my a sig and avatar of this? :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avatar done:




My photoshop skills are crap lately, I know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Working on the sig.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raika, I was working on it. :/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll post mine as soon as its done too.


----------



## Raika (Dec 27, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't let you have all the fun to yourself can I?


----------



## prowler (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks raika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and thanks age? ace for when its done.
I'll use random.org to pick one


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

There you go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Rocky, if you want something, post your char! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: The border of the avy was too bright.


----------



## Raika (Dec 27, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Thanks raika
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not using the sig on GBAtemp right? The filesize overshot. But if you're gonna use it here (when sigs are fixed) I'll try optimizing it.
EDIT: Screw this, it only overshoots by a little. Here:


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 27, 2009)

actually can I have one based on Ichigo? 
Im too lazy to get a pic of my ps0 character


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> actually can I have one based on Ichigo?
> Im too lazy to get a pic of my ps0 character








 Ok, I'll start it after I updated my gallery.


----------



## prowler (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used random.org and i'm going to use raika's avatar and ace's sig.
Thats when the sig's come back.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 27, 2009)

acctually wait ill get my ps0 char instead


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> acctually wait ill get my ps0 char instead








 You change your opinions fast, Rocky.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 27, 2009)

acctually make the ichigo one i tried my char on an emulator but his face is fucked up


----------



## Raika (Dec 27, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 27, 2009)

that was the last change


----------



## Nathan-NL (Dec 27, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> There you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks MegaAce, I'll go use them right away


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Nathan` said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I quite like them, it was my first try to do something like that.

And Rocky, your request is in work.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 27, 2009)

w00t cant wait


----------



## prowler (Dec 27, 2009)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> w00t cant wait



Once he gets them, he will be like NO I WANT PS0 INSTEAD NOW.


----------



## zygius (Dec 27, 2009)

hey guys, can someone make me avatar??? i like wii and wrestling. THX


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll fucking kill him if he would do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













And zygius, could you please describe better what you want.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey MegaAce, I know that I'm asking too much, but could you mix in some dark color for the winter season?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Nathan` said:
			
		

> Hey MegaAce, I know that I'm asking too much, but could you mix in some dark color for the winter season?



Like what colours?
And you're a lucky guy, I kept the .PSD file for your sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (In the PSD file are all the settings and layers of the picture.)

I could make it blue-ish.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmm, dark colors like black, dark blue and that kinda stuff, it's a little bit too bright right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's awesome, I know that the layers and stuff are in that file


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Meh, no luck. Though it's the .psd, it only shows the result as a layer, no splitting and shit.

Wait a bit please.

EDIT:









I wouldn't be MegaAce, if I couldn't find a solution for it.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you! This set is much better


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

Nathan` said:
			
		

> Thank you! This set is much better







But you first requested that I should copy that other signature, so I made it kinda red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're welcome.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, I liked the abstract style of the original set, the colours were nice too, but that was more because it mixed up so well. And I like this better, because when I request something about this or that, you quickly get recognized as a fan of it.

(I wouldn't have mind it, if you made your own style set, of course)


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 28, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks


----------



## driverzx (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm sorry MegaAce, but I have to tell you Nathan isn't using his Sig/ava.
To make a long story short:
- His old sig was made by a guy named Remy, a douche
- It said NavadeHo, but Nathan changed his name
- Nathan wants a new sig, comes here
- Remy gets pissed on Nathan for not using the sig he made
- A moderator edits Remy's sig and makes one for nathan...
This is remy's sig:




and this is nathan's sig:


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 29, 2009)

driverzx said:
			
		

> I'm sorry MegaAce, but I have to tell you Nathan isn't using his Sig/ava.
> To make a long story short:
> - His old sig was made by a guy named Remy, a douche
> - It said NavadeHo, but Nathan changed his name
> ...



I think I'm too tired to understand what you meant. :/


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 3, 2010)

I gave it some thought and I think I'd like a retro ava/sig with retro Mario, Space Invaders, Link and my name in it. But it shouldn't be a mess, you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Space Invaders, Mario and Link.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 3, 2010)

A Killer Instinct avatar would be cool please.  Something with either Spinal, Fulgore or Jago.  All efforts are appreciated


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm on them, please have patience.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry for taking so long, I had a bad headache. Hope you like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Here you are, bazamuffin. I couldn't find a good picture of some of those characters, so I just took one I had already.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 3, 2010)

BALLS!! I don't want to appear ungrateful, but I meant to ask for avatar (with my username on) and sig if poss.  Sorry dude, feel free to tell me to FECK OFF if you want


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 3, 2010)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> BALLS!! I don't want to appear ungrateful, but I meant to ask for avatar (with my username on) and sig if poss.  Sorry dude, feel free to tell me to FECK OFF if you want



Could you post a picture with the character you want to have on avatar/signature, it would be great if it would have white background.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 4, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one do?






Thanks again for your efforts


----------



## Fluto (Jan 4, 2010)

sora from kingdom hearts
mixed with 





Neku from The World Ends With You
if you can

also a misty or a background that sutes theses pics 

thanx


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 4, 2010)

There you go.










And mezut360, I made you an avatar with your name and without.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 4, 2010)

Fuckin' awesome dude!!!! Nice one


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 4, 2010)

It's very nice, thank you, MegaAce, but could you shorten the length of the sig? (It's too long for a forum I'm on)

It would be fine if it's as high as this one:


----------



## Shooterbeast13 (Jan 4, 2010)

may I make a request?

Well I would like to request an avatar with mainly Rockman.EXE the one used by Netto
and my name written in sort of a Techno sort of way.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 4, 2010)

Nathan` said:
			
		

> It's very nice, thank you, MegaAce, but could you shorten the length of the sig? (It's too long for a forum I'm on)
> 
> It would be fine if it's as long as this one:
> 
> ...



Eh, of course I could make it, if you could show me the avatar used by Netto, because I can't find it.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 5, 2010)

I meant it the other way around


----------



## Raika (Jan 5, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Shooterbeast13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he just means that he wants an avatar with Rockman, the Navi used by Netto in the anime, not an avatar used by the GBAtemp member "Netto".


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 5, 2010)

Ohhh, Alright.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Didn't know about it. (Okay, I knew his name was Lan.)

I'll start with it when I'm on the computer again.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 5, 2010)

can i have a set on Ven from KH written on the sig:
*"Can't Sleep Till I Get *Birth By Sleep* "
-Rockstar*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 5, 2010)

Is this render okay? Couldn't find another one now, have to go to town. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler











I'll start when I come back.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 5, 2010)

yup and give it a dark background
thanks


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 5, 2010)

Did you miss my post?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 5, 2010)

No, I didn't. I just came back from town and I didn't had time before to start the PC. Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The others will be done now.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 5, 2010)

Eh, I guess you took the wrong url? And my post came before the one from Raika


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, I know, but there is only one picture that shows up for me.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 5, 2010)

That's weird, do you use Adblock Plus?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 5, 2010)

No, I don't use that. But when I'm quoting your post, there isn't a second pic/url.
I'll try looking at it with IE.

Nope, there's nothing. :/


----------



## haflore (Jan 5, 2010)

Would someone make a Prinny avi with my name in it please?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry shooterbeast, I couldn't fit the 13 anymore. :/ 
Sorry Rocky, but the render I found is shit and I'm the next days not at home, so I can't do requests.
Hope you understand.


----------



## Gian (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## haflore (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh WOW!! That was fast! Thank you very much Gian!!

< This. Is. Amazing!


----------



## Shooterbeast13 (Jan 6, 2010)

It's awesome! Thanks MegaAce™!


----------



## Gian (Jan 6, 2010)

Didn't see that you wanted a dark background until after.
Ah well, sorry!


----------



## Raika (Jan 6, 2010)

Oooooooh my gawd Gian the stuff you make are fucking awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But Rockstar's sig can't be used on GBAtemp, the maximum height is 150 pixels... Stupid sig limits.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Gian, thanks for helping out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and nice stuff you make there!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks
EDIT:can you give me the avatar withoiut the frame but add something to the background so it doesnt look plain


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi. Can anyone make me an avatar and sig with  hollow Ichigo with my name on the Sig.
Render1
render2
Also I would like the background to be dark.
Thanks.


----------



## Raika (Jan 6, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Hi. Can anyone make me an avatar and sig with  hollow Ichigo with my name on the Sig.
> Render1
> render2
> Also I would like the background to be dark.
> Thanks.


Done.









Avatar dimensions are 100x130.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you Raika!
They look wonderful.
Now I am confused whether to use yours or Hatsu's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
He send me a PM with the sig and avatar he made.


----------



## Raika (Jan 6, 2010)

Just use whichever one that you want.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 6, 2010)

w00t i love this set!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 6, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Thank you Raika!
> They look wonderful.
> Now I am confused whether to use yours or Hatsu's
> 
> ...



Your decision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be back at home today or tommorow, I don't know yet.
Thanks for you guys helping out.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 6, 2010)

Can i get a set with the sig saying:
'Bigmacs "Im Lovin' it"
-Zeromac'


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: The stuff Gian's done looks awesome btw


----------



## Raika (Jan 6, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Can i get a set with the sig saying:
> 'Bigmacs "Im Lovin' it"
> -Zeromac'
> 
> ...


----------



## zeromac (Jan 6, 2010)

A big mac, can't find a decent picture sorry


----------



## Raika (Jan 6, 2010)

Done.


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 6, 2010)

and can you make me a signature plus avatar
with haseo final form (xth form) and with my nick name on it...?


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 6, 2010)

Which picture can't you see, MegaAce?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 6, 2010)

I suppose in this post of yours should be *two* pictures, the one that is too long 
and the one with the right length for the longer picture, right?

But my computer showed only one picture in this post you made.


Spoiler









My laptop doesn't show anything, but that doesn't care now.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 6, 2010)

Ah k, it would be fine if it's as high as this one:





Or this one:


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 6, 2010)

I think you mean the height of the picture, right?


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## Gian (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks guysssss.
Sorry about the sig limit, haven't been here in so long.


----------



## haflore (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Gian, could you make a Prinny-themed sig(again, with "haflore" if possible) to go with the avi please?


< Again thanks alot for the great avatar!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 6, 2010)

Could someone make a *profesional* avatar and signature from this:




Thank you.

(BTW, that is my avatar atm.)


----------



## anaxs (Jan 6, 2010)

finally got my photoshop installed
now able to make avatars and sigs


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 6, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> finally got my photoshop installed
> now able to make avatars and sigs


Lol, i pirated mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would be able to make my own, but I can't find where Photoshop portable has been installed.


----------



## Gian (Jan 7, 2010)

Teehee. Simple, but I like it.






Only had time for the avatar, sorry!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Gian said:
			
		

> Only had time for the avatar, sorry!


Thanks! Do you mind if I edit it a bit? Can I have the .psd?

EDIT: My touch-up:


----------



## zeromac (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Gian can you make me a set based around a Bigmac?

Thanks Raika yours is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just want 2 cos i'll have more choices


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 7, 2010)

Could someone use the concept of my current avatar and make it better with a matching sig.  I basically want Kirby after absorbing Colonel Sanders.


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 7, 2010)

and gian, can you make avatar and sig for me?
(Haseo Xth form with my name, azure0wind)
THANKS...


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Gian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With this request, could you make the signature 500x150?
Thanks!


----------



## Fluto (Jan 7, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> There you go.
> And mezut360, I made you an avatar with your name and without.



awesome thanks


----------



## luke_c (Jan 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow a border and lightened contrast, did you really need the PSD for that?


----------



## haflore (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Dood(Gian)!


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 7, 2010)

Uhm, I made this myself, MegaAce:





But I have a feeling that it's not sharp?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, you resized it, it kinda makes it blurry. I tried to cut off the space where nothing is, but it doesn't work really with the size.
I'll make you a similar one, now that I'm at home again.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay, tyvm.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 7, 2010)

Sharpened it up and re-applied the borders, that's the best I can do without the PSD.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 7, 2010)

Redone it, with your specific height.










And cornaljoe, I'm not very artistic in drawing with Photoshop, so I don't think I could do your avatar better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 7, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Redone it, with your specific height.


Thnx, but I have the feeling that the border is missing?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. That was my semi-touch up. I still need the PSD.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Nathan` said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add it yourself


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not really a pro with PS and I don't have it installed atm


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Nathan` said:
			
		

> I'm not really a pro with PS and I don't have it installed atm


You can use paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll do it for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just wait...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 7, 2010)

I think I didn't do a border on purpose somehow,
it looked kinda weird with having those blocks with Link or Mario already bordered and then bordering the other sides.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Nathan:
Here is your sig with a border:


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 7, 2010)

well mine is for my avatar and i was wondering if someone could do me like a picture of a traceur (someone doing parkour) mixed with isaac or felix from golden sun somehow? that would be sweet


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2010)

Can I have a somewhat "retro" avatar? 

I'd like this as the background. 



Spoiler











I'd like this (Mario) icon and this (Metroid). And...if possible, can you add my name in the lower right corner. Maybe in the Segoe UI font. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nathan-NL (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you, Hatsu.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 7, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Can I have a somewhat "retro" avatar?
> 
> I'd like this as the background.
> 
> ...



I could do it, but I'm going to sleep, so you're getting it in some hours, but I think till then, Maybe someone else get it done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (And your name is pretty long to fit into an avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
So good night, temp.


----------



## Gian (Jan 7, 2010)

Oooh. I don't save PSD's for here, Hatsu. I kinda just make em and close it. Sorry!

What did you wanna do to it, though?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Gian said:
			
		

> Oooh. I don't save PSD's for here, Hatsu. I kinda just make em and close it. Sorry!
> 
> What did you wanna do to it, though?


Doesn't matter. Thanks!

Could you do the sig? Please at 500x150!

Thanks!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Revolutionize: 

Here's your avatar:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Revolutionize:
> 
> Here's your avatar:


It's nice but without the "Metroid".

Mind if I wait for other people to make avatars?

Segoe UI looks ugly, now that I think about it.

Pick whatever font you want.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 8, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gian (Jan 8, 2010)

I like how these turned out. 
(See the difference? You can choose which one)


----------



## 5% (Jan 8, 2010)

^ Nice! 



			
				Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Can I have a somewhat "retro" avatar?
> 
> I'd like this as the background.
> 
> ...



I took a stab at it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























I'll just leave for this here for anyone


----------



## luke_c (Jan 8, 2010)

Was heard to chop out all the excess on the Metroid bug but I think it turned out all right.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 8, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Gian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the progress on the sig?


----------



## azure0wind (Jan 8, 2010)

ok thx for the avatar and sig! MegaAce!


----------



## zeromac (Jan 8, 2010)

Gian said:
			
		

> I like how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks dude


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 8, 2010)

Gian said:
			
		

> I like how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it only me, or is there no difference in the signatures?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 8, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Gian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On left one: bottom-center


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 8, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I didn't notice that. Isn't much of a difference too.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 8, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Was heard to chop out all the excess on the Metroid bug but I think it turned out all right.
> Good job.
> 
> It looks nice.
> ...


This looks awesome!

I'll have to decide which "background colour" to use. Great job! 

Thanks!


----------



## 5% (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad you like it, Thank YOU for using it!


----------



## Gian (Jan 9, 2010)

Hatsu .. it's so hard to make one for you that's 500x150. It doesn't look good, imo. =|
Sorry!

@Azure:


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 10, 2010)

Gian said:
			
		

> Hatsu .. it's so hard to make one for you that's 500x150. It doesn't look good, imo. =|
> Sorry!


No matter! Make it whatever you want!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 12, 2010)

How's it going, Gian?


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if someone could make me an avatar.

I've found a good image, but was wondering if you could change 'Demon's Souls' for 'Rogue Trader'.
A similar font would be ideal, or something suitable.

Anyway, here is the image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks in advance.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 13, 2010)

Reports are in, Sir Rogue Trader! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think this font I used is pretty similar to the one of Demon Souls.
Hope you'll like it.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jan 13, 2010)

Truely sir, you are an artist.

Thanks very much.  If you ever need a concert engineered or a meal cooked (my skill sets), be sure to drop me a line.


MUCH APPRECIATED!!!!


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 15, 2010)

Did anyone give my request a go?  Here's a pic that may help.






Thanks!


----------



## Inunah (Jan 16, 2010)

*What I Need:* All I need is an avatar and sig combination. It has to include the TV show Fringe and the anime Haibane Renmei. You may do whatever you want with them, but on the sig i'd like to have my username, a witty quote, or both. (DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! I specify NOOOOOOOO words on the avatar!)
I'd like the avatar to be the max size an avatar can be, and the sig to be as big as you want.
Also, I like abstract images with glowy/sparkly parts.
*What I Don't Want:* Please don't use too much orange, green, black, or white. Some of the Fringe images you'll find are abstract-ish and generally strange, and you can use them, just don't use them too much.

Thank you in advance! I shall be awaiting for my images, if anyone takes up my request. I know i'm perfectly able to make my own avatar and sig combo, but the images I want kind of.. Well... I don't have the expertise and plus I use Gimp at home so unless I make them at school I wouldn't be able to make it at all, and it would take me until the last day of school to make them have a look I like, and generally I like other peoples' work more than my own so this is actually a double score if my request is taken up.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 16, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> *What I Need:* All I need is an avatar and sig combination. *It has to include the TV show Fringe and the anime Haibane Renmei*. You may do whatever you want with them, but on the sig i'd like to have my username, a witty quote, or both. (DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! I specify NOOOOOOOO words on the avatar!)
> I'd like the avatar to be the max size an avatar can be, and the sig to be as big as you want.
> Also, I like abstract images with glowy/sparkly parts.
> *What I Don't Want:* Please don't use too much orange, green, black, or white. Some of the Fringe images you'll find are abstract-ish and generally strange, and you can use them, just don't use them too much.
> ...



Could you be more specific, like which characters you wanna have on your set or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know anything about those two series.


----------



## Inunah (Jan 17, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For Fringe it would have to be Olivia, Walter, and Peter... And for Haibane Renmei just whoever the hell you can find, because it's hard enough to find good pics (so far the only pics I'm able to find of it are either crappy and unusable or the same damned pic over and over).


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jan 24, 2010)

Someone can make a sig and avatar with this picture? http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/3812/69538416.jpg (it's a picture of my favorite band)

I want my GBAtemp name (Side of Meh) on my sig please.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 24, 2010)

Side of meh said:
			
		

> Someone can make a sig and avatar with this picture? http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/3812/69538416.jpg (it's a picture of my favorite band)
> 
> I want my GBAtemp name (Side of Meh) on my sig please.


Here:


----------



## Hybris (Jan 24, 2010)

Can you make me JUST a signature ?
About the same colours as my avatar, just make on of Kairi from Kingdom Hearts .
Hope you don't mind .


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 24, 2010)

There you go.


----------



## prowler (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm posting here cus' that other thread is going mad with requests 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want a Bayonetta sig/avatar, same colours but with a render (if thats what it is called 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) that suits the image.
Make it cooler or gtfo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Please


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry, my internet is doing crazy shit tonight, so it took a bit longer to upload it.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 24, 2010)

Heya MegaAce, you wouldn't mind making me a avatar ( and sig if possible to match )
with Kid Goku, some orange and reds for the background and ( and my name in the sig if possible )

Thanks i'd be very grateful


----------



## prowler (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will change it to them when I get to a computer


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 24, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Heya MegaAce, you wouldn't mind making me a avatar ( and sig if possible to match )
> with Kid Goku, some orange and reds for the background and ( and my name in the sig if possible )
> 
> Thanks i'd be very grateful


I'll do it,
If you could wait till tomorrow, have to stay up earlier tomorrow and doing some shit for school.
Maybe my internet won't be doing crazy things again, so hope you can wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Dean, you're welcome.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 24, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, yeh, im in no rush, just do it whenever you have the time

Edit : Could i just add that on my avatar could it say somewhere D6K, Thx agen


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 25, 2010)

Can anyone make a professional sig and avy set from this pic. Also could anyone photoshop the pic given to 1680x1050 and add the name Hajime Saitou to it with something to make it look non-pixel.

Edit: Oh, and maybe add a moon. Thanks!



Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 25, 2010)

I would like a sig and avatar set from this pic:



Spoiler











I want the font to look emo-ish, like dramatic and stuff. Here's a font that I like. If you can find better, that would be cool.

http://www.draftlight.net/aeryn/evanescence/font.php


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2010)

danny600kill









cornaljoe









KingdomBlade









Hope you like them.

@cornaljoe, sorry couldn't do anything with the wallpaper, resizeing would make it look bad because I don't have the .psd and I'm sorry about your previous request. Couldn't do it cause I can't draw with the computer. :/


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks so much, love it


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 25, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> @cornaljoe, sorry couldn't do anything with the wallpaper, resizeing would make it look bad because I don't have the .psd and I'm sorry about your previous request. Couldn't do it cause I can't draw with the computer. :/



Awesome, thanks for the sig and avy. Could you possibly make a similiar wallpaper.  The render of the character is here:


Spoiler











I would like some blue background theme and a cityscape with a moon also.  Thanks!


----------



## Kinqdra (Jan 25, 2010)

Hy. Could someone make me an avatar with rayman and a matching sig. Make it with an animation of rayman punching if possible and please include my name on them. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here: http://tsgk.captainn.net/?p=sheetinfo&t=1419 that should help with the animation
and
http://ds001.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/rayman.jpg that is the background I want to use, or something similar.
Thanks again!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 25, 2010)

cornaljoe, I did what I could, hope you'll like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler











Gonna sleep now, I'll do your request tommorow if I find the time.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome sig and avy set. It's really cool.


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 26, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> cornaljoe, I did what I could, hope you'll like it.



That is perfect! Thanks alot man. And congrats on the Tempmas Comp.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 26, 2010)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure we can all see why megaace got a spot in the tempmas comp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats dude


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 26, 2010)

MegaAce love your work wondering if you could make me a matching avatar and sig with with a picture of super saiyan Vegeta on one side and a picture of Isaac from golden sun on the other side, and if you could chuck my name (Lubbo) in there would be great and whatever colour/pattern you think looks best for the background. It would be much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

and gratz on your gbatemp comp win


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey, thanks guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't shoop a picture for the competition anyways, I drew one.

And I'll look what I can do with your requests.

That signature thread there is going crazy. Everyone wants a signature


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2010)

So, I did your requests!


















Oh and sorry that the colours in your sets are almost the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was just feeling like that theys would fit the requests.


----------



## Inunah (Jan 28, 2010)

So noone's going to do my request?


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfect i love it! thanks heaps

just wondering though because theres a bit of room above my name if you could chuck in a kingdom key and buster sword sort of interlinked/crossbones style that would be so awesome (a bit of all my favourite games), of course only if you have time/want too

Thanks


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2010)

i need an avatar pl0x make it anything that suits my username K? k


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MegaAce, may I have a sig like how my sig is now, but the colors are changed to look more like this pic?

If possible, may I have a sig and avi combo please? Thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The avi would be just just Big Boss (the guy in the middle).

Thank you!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 28, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> So noone's going to do my request?



I tried it, but it just became a mess of random characters.

EDIT:

Here you go Lubbo, I'm sorry that I didn't keep the .psd file, so I had to save it as gif because of the size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and I used Mickey's keyblade because I couldn't find a nice pic of the normal one, but I hope it works out





flameiguana-





Uncle FEFL-









Hope you like them!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 29, 2010)

Posted this in a different thread... but this seems active sooooo...
I'd like two drastically different sigs.
So, first I'd like one of daft punk, using this:
http://www.tofslie.com/hey/wp-content/uplo...-punk-12116.jpg
Some sort of abstract background, something that seems to "flow" and bnwchbammer somewhere in it. My favorite color is green, so if you're considering colors to use, I'd say dark green. Though if it doesn't work with that pic, then don't use it. This is why I'm not artistic, iunno anything about colors.

Alright, then this one...
http://kuro.hanyuu.net/image/7d502f67ea592...20underboob.jpgwith some touch ups to the background, again, nothing exactly specific, just something that flows again.

(also if you think the second is a bit too NSFW you don't have to do it) Anyway, thanks!


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 29, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERY good. I love this. Thank you very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: I'm trying to give you credit in my sig. The letters are being chopped, can you still see it?


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 29, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My god you are amazing!! its awesome thanks heaps
how do you do this stuff? what programs?


----------



## Kinqdra (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you so much MegaAce, just how I imagined it. Thanks again!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm making your request now, bnwchbammer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Uncle FEFL: Yes I see it, but you don't need to give credit. If people like my work, thats enough for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Lubbo, I'm using Photoshop... and my little knowledge of the things there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@All you're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Hope this works out! Sorry about the edges on the second one, was kinda hard to cut the black off the girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you'll like it.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 29, 2010)

hehe, niiiice. Thanks for making them! I've tried photoshop before, kinda bad... Oh well. You did a great job on both of em!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 29, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> hehe, niiiice. Thanks for making them! I've tried photoshop before, kinda bad... Oh well. You did a great job on both of em!



Thanks and you're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next two weeks I'm going to do my work experience for school at a company for graphic design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I'm kinda happy about it that I even found one that took me for two weeks


----------



## haflore (Jan 29, 2010)

Could you make a Zero(from Megaman Zero) themed avi+sig combo with my name in it for me please? If possible with the Megaman Zero logo in the sig, but instead of "MegamanZero" saying "hafloreZero"(doesn't matter if the letters are the same)?

The logo I want is the first one here.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 29, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Would you make a Zero(from Megaman Zero) themed avi+sig combo with my name in it for me please? If possible with the Megaman Zero logo, but instead of "MegamanZero" saying "hafloreZero"(doesn't matter if the letters are the same)?
> 
> 
> The logo I want is the first one here.


Here's a start:


----------



## haflore (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks? I would have posted the pic myself but I don't have access to a full computer right now.


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey MegaAce, I have one more request.  Can you add an opaque random blue effect thing in between the character and the background kind of like the picture you used to make my signature. Also could you make the glow around him a little thinner.  Thanks man!


----------



## playallday (Jan 30, 2010)

Can someone make me a ava from this and upload it to tinypic? Thanks.

http://jonathanturley.files.wordpress.com/.../arctic-fox.jpg


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Can someone make me a ava from this and upload it to tinypic? Thanks.
> 
> http://jonathanturley.files.wordpress.com/.../arctic-fox.jpg


I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's your avatar:


----------



## zeromac (Jan 30, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Here's your avatar:


You missed the C in Arctic

Offtopic: oh hey playallday, so you finally changed your name?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 30, 2010)

Fix'd:


----------



## playallday (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Hatsu!



			
				zeromac said:
			
		

> Offtopic: oh hey playallday, so you finally changed your name?


Yeah, I love my new name.


----------



## Inunah (Jan 31, 2010)

I CHANGE MAH ORDER TO BE MORE ORGANIZED!!!


I'd like an avatar and a signature, please. Let them be whatever sizes you think are right for the job. You'll be using the pictures that are linked below, but you do NOT have to use EVERYTHING and you do NOT have to use EVERY picture. These are just within my criteria.
My user-name should be in either the avatar or the signature. It doesn't have to be in both. If you wish to put words in the signature, then place something along the lines of "1. Register for forum. 2. ??????? 3. Profit!". That doesn't have to be the exact thing, and... Besides, that's optional anyway, so it's beyond the point.

1 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 6 | 7 | 8 | 9 | 10

I would do this myself, but I have trouble even getting rid of small pixellation from pics (I hear that's a very easy thing to do, though) so I don't think I should attempt it or I'll fail to the multiplier of nine thousand.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 31, 2010)

Images three, four, and six are broken.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 31, 2010)

Can someone please make me an avatar out of this picture: http://www.digitaldevildb.com/images/temp/bg_naoya_top.jpg
With writing of my username- bik75 somewhere in the avatar.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

Can anyone do an avatar for me with this pic:


----------



## Inunah (Feb 3, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Images three, four, and six are broken.


That's alright.


----------



## Lubbo (Feb 3, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Posted this in a different thread... but this seems active sooooo...
> I'd like two drastically different sigs.
> So, first I'd like one of *daft punk*, using this:
> http://www.tofslie.com/hey/wp-content/uplo...-punk-12116.jpg
> Some sort of abstract background, something that seems to "flow" and bnwchbammer somewhere in it. My favorite color is green, so if you're considering colors to use, I'd say dark green. Though if it doesn't work with that pic, then don't use it. This is why I'm not artistic, iunno anything about colors.



your awesome, i love them too


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi!

I'd like an avatar with this picture. Add a 'cartoon-ish' look to it if you can. Brighten the colours and such. If possible, can you put the words 'Atomic Revolution' in there? I don't care about the font. Thanks!


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I'd like an avatar with this picture. Add a 'cartoon-ish' look to it if you can. Brighten the colours and such. If possible, can you put the words 'Atomic Revolution' in there? I don't care about the font. Thanks!


Here:





And for now:


----------



## xMekux (Feb 7, 2010)

Can anyone Make a Avatar and Sig for me ? =X
With this?
Thanks .......


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

NekoKun said:
			
		

> Can anyone Make a Avatar and Sig for me ? =X
> With this?
> Thanks .......
> I fixed you link.
> ...



Edit you post with the correct link


----------



## luke_c (Feb 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> NekoKun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter, the picture still works, stop spamming ffs

I'll do some Sigs and Avatars tommorow maybe


----------



## The Pink Gato (Feb 7, 2010)

Can I have an avatar that has something related to ice, and have nice shading with my name in a font like Hatsu's avatar?

~i-C-e~


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

i-C-e said:
			
		

> Can I have an avatar that has something related to ice, and have nice shading with my name in a font like Hatsu's avatar?
> 
> ~i-C-e~



I do that now!


----------



## The Pink Gato (Feb 7, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> i-C-e said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok...Thanks!

~i-C-e~


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 7, 2010)

NekoKun said:
			
		

> Can anyone Make a Avatar and Sig for me ? =X
> With this?
> Thanks .......



Avatar:






Sig:





Here is i-C-e's avatar:


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 8, 2010)

Can someone make a avatar/sig for me?
Use these two pics:
http://gallery.minitokyo.net/view/393972
And
http://www.wallpaperez.info/games/Assassin...paper-1952.html

Make them any way you like.


----------



## xMekux (Feb 8, 2010)

But... i Dont know if i can post xD  (And.... This is My First Avatar and Sig =S tried my best..... Hatsu Motivated Me After Seeng the avatar and sig he made for me )
Pretty Simple but... Here u go.... Avatar: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And The Sig:


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Feb 9, 2010)

Well I want a New Avatar Like My old Avatar Sasuke Big Grin

Its Sasuke Using Ameterasu With Black Flames Background(That Would Be cool)..With My Name On it...Thnx...

Use My avatar for ideas

Sig..will be sasuke uchiha shippuden using ametarasu with balck flames and saying my name in red thnx


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 9, 2010)

NekoKun said:
			
		

> But... i Dont know if i can post xD  (And.... This is My First Avatar and Sig =S tried my best..... Hatsu Motivated Me After Seeng the avatar and sig he made for me )
> Pretty Simple but... Here u go.... Avatar:
> 
> 
> ...


Avatar is nice.
Sig is good as well, but its a bit too long...D : Needs adjusting.
Say, if possible, can you include Tsuna as well in the sig? Along with Vongola Primo.
Tsuna is the brown haired guy, Vongola Primo is the golden haired one, the one currently in the sig you made.
EDIT:
Odd, the avatar looks different when i set it. How come? o_o


----------



## xMekux (Feb 9, 2010)

Make it 100x100 when u put the settings in the avatar


----------



## airpirate545 (Feb 11, 2010)

Can I get a sig/avatar matching set with a darkish theme and a Big Daddy from Bioshock 1 or 2. On the avatar I don't really want my username but could you use a 3 px border, love those. On the sig can you put my username were its legible but not the main thing, nonchalantly I guess. Thanks!


----------



## luke_c (Feb 11, 2010)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Can I get a sig/avatar matching set with a darkish theme and a Big Daddy from Bioshock 1 or 2. On the avatar I don't really want my username but could you use a 3 px border, love those. On the sig can you put my username were its legible but not the main thing, nonchalantly I guess. Thanks!


I suppose I can do some;

Avatar:






Signature:


----------



## luke_c (Feb 11, 2010)

Azlan Uchiha said:
			
		

> Well I want a New Avatar Like My old Avatar Sasuke Big Grin
> 
> Its Sasuke Using Ameterasu With Black Flames Background(That Would Be cool)..With My Name On it...Thnx...
> 
> ...


If you give me a picture to work with then I can do it, same applies to everyone else.


----------



## airpirate545 (Feb 11, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Love it

EDIT: Hmm, it seems like I can't edit my signature area, every time I" do it says Your signature is too long." Am I doing something wrong D:


----------



## I have no life (Feb 11, 2010)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Signatures have been disabled, for now.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 12, 2010)

Are you guys doing sigs?

If you are, I was wondering if you could do like a close up of the peanut butter banana guy as a ninja (just on his eyes) and can it be more dark and ninjaish (if you catch my drift) I would like my name in the bottom corner, but if the name is too much hassle then don't bother.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 12, 2010)

lol,I guess i could do a few signatures in my spare time,add me to teh list please!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 12, 2010)

Konata-Chan said:
			
		

> lol,I guess i could do a few signatures in my spare time,add me to teh list please!



The list is old, so theres no need to update it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just do the requests when you have the time.


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 12, 2010)

(Taken off sig due to epic failness)


----------



## luke_c (Feb 13, 2010)

Konata-Chan said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...













And can you all stop expecting us to find the pictures, find them yourself otherwise I refuse to do any, and stuff like ^ happens


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 13, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Konata-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha yeah.....


----------



## alidsl (Feb 13, 2010)

A guy called Nekokun made one for me it's great


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 13, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> A guy called Nekokun made one for me it's great



lol,its the bannana from "my spoon's too big".


----------



## xMekux (Feb 14, 2010)

found it very funny so i made =P
ZzZzZ 
Sleeping...
Bye =P


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Feb 14, 2010)

Okay!!I will give you my SIG...Make it Almost the same like my avatar!i want avatar k


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 14, 2010)

Konata-Chan said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a BA-NA-NA!


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 14, 2010)

Azlan Uchiha said:
			
		

> Okay!!I will give you my SIG...Make it Almost the same like my avatar!i want avatar k


Grab it Here


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 15, 2010)

Konata-Chan said:
			
		

> Grab it Here
> [/quote]
> Dude, REALLY?
> 
> ...


----------



## Raika (Feb 15, 2010)

Vidboy, his initials are actually A.U...


----------



## haflore (Feb 16, 2010)

Would someone make me another Prinny-themed Avatar+Sig combo with my name in it please?
Thank you!


----------



## Whooosh (Feb 17, 2010)

Could someone please make me a cool sig and avatar combo?

Im not exactly sure what i want but i think a Darkrai themed one one be cool, Or soutpark maybe.

And could you please but WHOOOSH on them in cool writing.

Tanks in advance


----------



## luke_c (Feb 18, 2010)

Hahaha, it's all going to shit. I'll do some tommorow provided that no one else does them and I don't forget


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 18, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Hahaha, it's all going to shit. I'll do some tommorow provided that no one else does them and I don't forget



Sorry that I stopped doing the requests, but I got some problems with school and stuff recently..
I can't bring up that much time on doing requests (yeah, you almost see me many hours as online, but I'm doing other stuff)

I hope that I can help out soon again


----------



## prowler (Feb 18, 2010)

Simple and easy task.

I would like this resized to 100x140.
But just Konata.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Feb 18, 2010)

omg, thanks


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll do haflores and whoooshs request now.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 19, 2010)

Have time for mine?

Theme:Miles Edgeworth
Other Stuff:He should be pointing his finger and should have a speech bubble saying "I Object Your Balls!"


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 19, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Have time for mine?
> 
> Theme:Miles Edgeworth
> Other Stuff:He should be pointing his finger and should have a speech bubble saying "I Object Your Balls!"



Avatar and sig?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 19, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... if your free i guess


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 19, 2010)

Voila!


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks MegaAce its a shame i cant edit my sig


----------



## Whooosh (Feb 19, 2010)

Tankz megaAce their AWESOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il put them on when i get hold of my computer


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 19, 2010)

You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks for the tanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k
You propably have to wait till the signature changing is enabled again.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey.
I would like an avatar and sig combo with The Master Chief on, please.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## tenentenen (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello, If someone has the time, I would enjoy a sig/avatar pair as well that is ace attorney themed, most preferably the blue badger and gumshoe, as well as contain my username as well no caps. Thanks to any and all.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll do it, could be a little problem to find a good picture of the blue badger, but don't worry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Done!


----------



## haflore (Feb 19, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Voila!


Thank you very much!
I like the signature, but could you make the avatar a bit more like the one I have now please?


----------



## Dialga.The.Maste (Feb 20, 2010)

Can I have a Avatar + sig combo with charizard on it
Thanks


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 20, 2010)

There you go haflore, and here you go Dialga.


----------



## tenentenen (Feb 20, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I'll do it, could be a little problem to find a good picture of the blue badger, but don't worry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I Like It! Thanks, but if you still have the source files, do you think you can change the background to a more blue-ish clor? then it would be perfect! otherwise Ill just take it as it comes. (NBD, but is it just me or is the pic of the blue badger off center to the upper right of the avatar?)

anyway thanks soo much!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry, didn't keep the source files 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And about the avy, yeah I didn't place him in the middle, kind of on purpose.
If you want, I can make a new set!


----------



## tenentenen (Feb 20, 2010)

Er..I feel really bad asking, but it would be nice if u made a new set, but if you really don't feel like it 
I'll use the first ones. 

Ill be more specific:

Preferably a cool colored background, blue-ish, more zoom on the avatar, as well as more centered. 
maybe try a new font? the other is preycoo but just to see? IDK.

Thanks sooo much if you choose to take it on again, if not lemee know, and Ill use the first ones.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 20, 2010)

There, there.


----------



## haflore (Feb 20, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> There you go haflore, and here you go Dialga.



Thanks! I'll put it on when the sig's come back so I can have the whole set!!


----------



## tenentenen (Feb 20, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> There, there.



YES! Thanks so much. this is perfect. Changing now.......

EDIT: ill add my sig when it lets me...


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 21, 2010)

Just a reminder: Signatures are editable again. Thanks gbatemp!


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 21, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

>



Thanks! Your awesome!


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 25, 2010)

Could one of you guys make me a Full Metal Alchemist sig and avatar?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 25, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Could one of you guys make me a Full Metal Alchemist sig and avatar?



Please be more accurate.


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 25, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well something like rockstar's without the Object balls part an with Edward in sig and Alphonse in avatar... please


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2010)

Can i get a siggie with my user name ,with the irish flag in the background and on the flag "Proud to be Irish" in gold letters. Thanks


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> snip


Dead on thanks very much MegaAce. Its perfect


----------



## adrian2040 (Feb 26, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=210465

Please, also could somebody make the background for the sig and avatar all PSP style but with spills of colors from place to place and with my username?

I'd type more details, but I have to go to the bathroom pretty quick and I can't stand being on my Mac for much longer while it is charging because it heats up and it is already a hot summer time in here.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Kwartel (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, will put them on when I get hold of my PC


----------



## gotchapt (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi. Could someone make me a sig and avatar with Mamimi from FLCL anime? With the nick Gotcha!

Ty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like from here: http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/44395


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 26, 2010)

adrian2040 said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=210465
> 
> Please, also could somebody make the background for the sig and avatar all *PSP style* but with spills of colors from place to place and with my username?
> 
> ...



Could you please say what you mean by "PSP style"?

And gotchapt, I'm doing yours now


----------



## gotchapt (Feb 26, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> And gotchapt, I'm doing yours now


thanks so much


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 26, 2010)

Here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry if it got too colourful lol, I was kinda messing around with the background


----------



## gotchapt (Feb 26, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's really cool, thanks a lot


----------



## Fabis94 (Feb 27, 2010)

Could one of you make a nice looking Miles Edgeworth avatar? I'd like the size to be 120x120 and this is the picture i had in mind:

http://www.court-records.net/arts/kenji/mi...secutor_art.png


----------



## AcidAce (Feb 27, 2010)

Can some one make me an avatar which includes AcidAce and Megaman in BlackAce Form From Megaman BlackAce Game in DS and a Signiture and can u if u can can u make my avatar a GIF.file the 1 that moves.... thnx  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thnx in advance oh and pls add my name on my Avatar and my Signiture thnx in advance again


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2010)

Could someone make something out of this?


Spoiler


----------



## BiscuitBee (Feb 28, 2010)

Fabis: 120 x 120 won't work too well with gbatemp (100 x 140 is the max, I think)... but here you go.





Cat Boy





AcidAce: Sorry, I'm bad at animated gifs.  Also, it might be easier if you provide an image that you want to use.


----------



## AcidAce (Feb 28, 2010)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Fabis: 120 x 120 won't work too well with gbatemp (100 x 140 is the max, I think)... but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry im gonna find one ....... and you can do it even if its not animated any more oh and do i need to provide the signiture picture too?


----------



## AcidAce (Feb 28, 2010)

wait i dont know how to put images it says dynamic pages are not allowed?? well here is the link http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:IOzaM1r..._by_dabbido.png
here it is do i have to provide a picture for my signiture too??


----------



## Raika (Feb 28, 2010)

AcidAce: Not exactly what you wanted, but... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's slightly above the limit, but it's still acceptable.
75x75

```
http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/AcidAce-Ava.png
```


```
[IMG]http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/AcidAce-Sig.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## AcidAce (Feb 28, 2010)

what do you mean? sorry for being too much of a noob but at least i want to learn please no bad comments


EDIT
oh wait i get it thnx


----------



## Raika (Feb 28, 2010)

What do YOU mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're requesting an avatar+signature set right?
Just copy the links and put them in the appropriate sections of the User CP.

EDIT: Okay, you got it.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Feb 28, 2010)

Can someone please make me an avatar out of this but put my username somewhere on it
http://media-wallpapers.theotaku.com/capti...90726020257.jpg


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2010)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Fabis: 120 x 120 won't work too well with gbatemp (100 x 140 is the max, I think)... but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the avatar, could someone make a signature too?
Never mind, MegaAce™ made me one already ^^
Thank you MegaAce™


----------



## Raika (Feb 28, 2010)

bik75:
100x100

```
http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/bik75-ava.png
```


----------



## Leo Cantus (Feb 28, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> bik75:
> 100x100
> 
> ```
> ...


Its awesome, thanks!


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 1, 2010)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Fabis: 120 x 120 won't work too well with gbatemp (100 x 140 is the max, I think)... but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It wasn't intended for GBATemp anyways


----------



## NuclearDragon (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello, my friend recommended you to make me an avatar,so do I have to give you a picture (pictures) or you can (because you are better) made me a avatar vith your imagination. But it has to be alike my name. If not I will bring you a picture. Thanx very mutch anyway. cheers


----------



## prowler (Mar 2, 2010)

I just keep coming back for moar.

I would like a avatar and sig of this

I don't want the logo in the avatar, but I would like it in the sig at the right side then Lightning at the left.
Same sizes as my current avatar and sig pl0x






 ty.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm making NuclearDragons and Prowlers requests D: (Dont dare to take over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I started rendering the Lightning picture)





http://i48.tinypic.com/lutzd.jpg


----------



## prowler (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Meg


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 5, 2010)

RAWRBLES, I need a new sig and ava getting bored of these ones now (sorry MegaAce XD)

anyways I'd like something revolving around Kisara Nanjo from History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi



Spoiler













Spoiler











unfortunately I can't find any of just Kisara Nanjo (no background). but if anyone can make something awesome with this I'll be greatly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks sig makers


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## DarkWay (Mar 5, 2010)

damn that was fast Mega XD thanks do you think you could make a few variations of this?.....pwease  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd like to keep this one for awhile but switch it in and out with different variations >,,


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 5, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 5, 2010)

.............................. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks MegaAce awesome as usual


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

Can any one make a sig. for me.And if you can pleaase make it a Pokemon one.


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 10, 2010)

Requesting a Phoenix Wright Avatar (And/Or Sig)

Renders : 
http://bluesentaihero-x.webs.com/Phoenix.jpg
http://www.court-records.net/arts/hobohodofull.png

On Avatar, Make it a Tall Rectangle with my name on the bottom please! 
Sig can be whatever ^^ Thanks.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 11, 2010)

Can someone make a avatar with this; http://www.animepaper.net/gallery/wallpape...ght/item101217/

And a sig with either of these three:
http://www.animepaper.net/gallery/wallpape...gann/item72976/
http://www.animepaper.net/gallery/wallpape...gged/item55941/
http://www.animepaper.net/gallery/wallpape...ight/item99215/


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Hatsuyuki-Subs (Mar 14, 2010)

Could someone make me a Spy avatar and sig combo (spy from tf2)


----------



## DopplerEffective (Mar 15, 2010)

Hatsuyuki-Subs said:
			
		

> Could someone make me a Spy avatar and sig combo (spy from tf2)













If you use it, I'd appreciate it if you give me recognition ala "TY Doppler" or some such.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 15, 2010)

DopplerEffective said:
			
		

> Hatsuyuki-Subs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoah you got some skills Doppler


----------



## DopplerEffective (Mar 15, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> DopplerEffective said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, thanks. I've been screwing around in Photoshop for probably around 3 years, and there are a few styles I can really hit (that being one of them). It's the vibrancy of the renders. I always have trouble with actual photos and the like.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 15, 2010)

DopplerEffective said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...How good are you at making animated avatars/signatures?


----------



## DopplerEffective (Mar 15, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> DopplerEffective said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As in gifs? Only tried it once. It didn't come out well at all and I've stayed away from it since. Stick to your strengths, etc.


----------



## Hatsuyuki-Subs (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Doppler!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 15, 2010)

Can someone make me a Chrono Trigger sig and ava. I want this render for the sig:






And for the ava, this:


----------



## zeromac (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Doppler could i get this as a sig (removing that water-mark in the top left corner
http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/7529/fu...achemist9bl.png


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the ava and sig!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## DopplerEffective (Mar 15, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Hey Doppler could i get this as a sig (removing that water-mark in the top left corner
> http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/7529/fu...achemist9bl.png


Here's something I threw together real-quick.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 15, 2010)

Pretty neat stuff you got there Doppler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but did you know that there is a filesize limit for signatures and avatars?
Its around 80kb


----------



## DopplerEffective (Mar 15, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Pretty neat stuff you got there Doppler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, really? That's a horrible rule. Any signature with fine detail would look horrible at that size. The physical size I can totally understand.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 15, 2010)

DopplerEffective said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but if you dont make the filesize THAT big (I mean, your sigs are around 120kb..) that should be okay.


----------



## DopplerEffective (Mar 15, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> DopplerEffective said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


80 kb is still fairly small, especially when it has to be divided between the avatar and the signature. My current sig, for example, would have to be around 40kb because of my avatar. It would be so deteriorated that it wouldn't be worth using.


----------



## Hatsuyuki-Subs (Mar 15, 2010)

DopplerEffective said:
			
		

> 80 kb is still fairly small, especially when it has to be divided between the avatar and the signature. My current sig, for example, would have to be around 40kb because of my avatar. It would be so deteriorated that it wouldn't be worth using.



I just re-upped my sig at 40KB and I can't tell the difference...


----------



## Zenith94 (Mar 15, 2010)

Could someone make me an avatar signature or Sazh with his chocobo?


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 16, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Spoiler



because I'm veeeerrrryyyy greedy could I have some more variations please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and if anyone else would like to splash their style around aswell the original pictues I gave are HERE thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and because I'm basically asking for more the creator(s) can put there name somewhere on the sig aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't want to take credit for it after all


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 17, 2010)

[WTB] Ava and sig with tits.


----------



## The Pink Gato (Mar 21, 2010)

Can I have an epic ice pokemon with my name in the bottom-left corner in a nice font? Thanks in advance


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 21, 2010)

i-C-e said:
			
		

> Can I have an epic ice pokemon with my name in the bottom-left corner in a nice font? Thanks in advance



Do you want an avatar or a signature?


----------



## Dark Blade (Mar 21, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> i-C-e said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MegaAce....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What happened to mine?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 21, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Already finished it, just forgot to send it to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




''


----------



## The Pink Gato (Mar 22, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> i-C-e said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



both would be nice


----------



## TheChosenBanana (Mar 23, 2010)

Could you make me an avatar from this

and a signature from this
lol Ampharos kinda looks like a banana? xD 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw please put my username in avatar and sig.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 23, 2010)

Any chance someone could make me a sig with the bear that's in my avatar and include my username in it please?


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 25, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Any chance someone could make me a sig with the bear that's in my avatar and include my username in it please?



Here ya go!


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 25, 2010)

Could some make me a Avatar Lugia & a Signature  with Lugia on it and saying Pokemon soulsilver

no need to put my Name in sig or avatar

Thanks


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice one hatsune! It's awesome


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 26, 2010)

Coolo said:
			
		

> Could some make me a Avatar Lugia & a Signature  with Lugia on it and saying Pokemon soulsilver
> 
> no need to put my Name in sig or avatar
> 
> Thanks



Here ya go, I'm just getting back into usingphotoshop so I'll help out with any sig's/ava's that I can do here to help me get back used to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler
















hope you like them


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 26, 2010)

TheChosenBanana said:
			
		

> Could you make me an avatar from this







Fail


----------



## TheChosenBanana (Mar 26, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> TheChosenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 26, 2010)

i-C-e said:
			
		

> Can I have an epic ice pokemon with my name in the bottom-left corner in a nice font? Thanks in advance



hey made you a sig/ava I hope you like it



Spoiler
















enjoy


----------



## TheChosenBanana (Mar 26, 2010)

Could you make ma a sig and an avatar with a fire pokemon and my username in it? thanks !


----------



## GlennTheMage (Mar 26, 2010)

Could someone make a sig and an Avatar with Ragna the Bloodedge from BlazBlue with my Username on it?


Spoiler



http://img22.imageshack.us/i/emblemragna.jpg/
http://i889.photobucket.com/albums/ac100/d...agna_jacket.png
http://api.ning.com/files/sb5s4dAzdiIF8Pkt...ALJ7/ragna2.jpg


Thanks allready


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 26, 2010)

TheChosenBanana said:
			
		

> Could you make ma a sig and an avatar with a fire pokemon and my username in it? thanks !



here you go



Spoiler
















hope you like them enjoy


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 26, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Coolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks could i have the same again but transparent (no background)


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 26, 2010)

Coolo said:
			
		

> thanks could i have the same again but transparent (no background)





Spoiler
















I hope this is what you meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if not I'll have to give you the photoshop file.


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 26, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Coolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks that will do just fine.


----------



## mucus (Mar 26, 2010)

can i havez an avatar with mr. mucus in it?
thanks!


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi. Could someone make me a Ho-oh (heart gold) kinda signature and avatar with my name on them? Thanks


----------



## TheChosenBanana (Mar 26, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> TheChosenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!! they look awesome!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

Again, I'll request the same ava+sig combo: anything with tits.


----------



## LUGiA (Apr 1, 2010)

DarkWay could I have a ho-ho version of the sig you done for me before (sig)


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 1, 2010)

Coolo said:
			
		

> DarkWay could I have a ho-ho version of the sig you done for me before (sig)




with the heartgold or soulsilver logo?


----------



## LUGiA (Apr 1, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Coolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heartgold logo

thanks


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 1, 2010)

ok I have stuffs for Coolo and dorian here

*Coolo*


Spoiler











*Dorian*


Spoiler
















hope you like them

enjoy


----------



## LUGiA (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Kinqdra (Apr 1, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> ok I have stuffs for Coolo and dorian here
> 
> *Coolo*
> 
> ...


Thank you so so so so so so so so..... much!!!!!! They are so so so so so... awesome!


----------



## zerods (Apr 1, 2010)

Could someone make me a sig with rhyme and beat (the world ends with you)?


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 2, 2010)

Would someone mind making me a new sig ava combo
Again from FMA, just make somthing I won't be (very) picky...


----------



## 5% (Apr 2, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Would someone mind making me a new sig ava combo
> Again from FMA, just make somthing I won't be (very) picky...
> 
> Be picky. Do it. Do it now.
> ...



Rhyme and Beat? The world ends with you? 

Be picky. Do it. Do it now.


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 2, 2010)

I want that pose from the first opening from brotherhood when edward loses his arm and leg, and with the pasrt after this with alphonse. Picky enough?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will post screens from it if that help's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:


----------



## 5% (Apr 2, 2010)

^ Not picky enough  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are those both for the sig? 

"pasrt after this with alphonse"

Que?

How big do you want it?


----------



## zerods (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe I could just have them next to each other. Could you merge them so they back to back? and maybe with my user name.













is that picky enough?


Edit: Oh, I forgot to make them the same size.


----------



## 5% (Apr 2, 2010)

Sure, Anything else? You can be as picky as you'd like, since this is your sig. I'm just making it for you


----------



## zerods (Apr 2, 2010)

Nah, It's good enough.


----------



## zerods (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sorry if I didn't give a clear description of what it looks like.


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 3, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> I want that pose from the first opening from brotherhood when edward loses his arm and leg, and with the pasrt after this with alphonse. Picky enough?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant part, but since I posted pics that doesn't care.
Yes those are both for the sig and avatar


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 4, 2010)

forgive me mods 


Spoiler



BUMP


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 4, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> forgive me mods
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


There is no need to bump a sticky after eight hours.
Have patience. Jeeze.


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 4, 2010)

sorry


----------



## Raika (Apr 4, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Would someone mind making me a new sig ava combo
> Again from FMA, just make somthing I won't be (very) picky...
> I'll see what I can do. Working on em.
> EDIT: Done
> ...


Avatar dimensions are 100x100.


----------



## Kwartel (Apr 4, 2010)

Those are really great THANK YOU


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, I would like a Signature and avatar. Sig to be 400x140, and Avatar to be 100x140. Here's a picture(srry, couldn't find a render).



Spoiler


----------



## Raika (Apr 5, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> Hi, I would like a Signature and avatar. Sig to be 400x140, and Avatar to be 100x140. Here's a picture(srry, couldn't find a render).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5% (Apr 5, 2010)

zerods:

Sig:


Spoiler











Avatar(s):


Spoiler

















*ATTN Kwartel*: 


Spoiler



You must have not gotten my PM. Seeing as your sig/avatar request has been fulfilled, I presume you want me to cancel the current request? I'll continue to assume this unless you state otherwise


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 6, 2010)

I want an avatar and siggy!

Both will be based on this picture, Link is awesome!



Spoiler









For the avatar I want the background to be transparent, with my name on the top left corner (make the text silver and shiny?)

For the siggy I Want the bottom to be dark blue, fading into black. I want my name on the bottom right corner, small and like the text
in my userbar..

thanks!


----------



## zerods (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks 5%. I chose the avatar cause I like the font. do you know what it's called?


----------



## 5% (Apr 6, 2010)

^ It's either Franklin Gothic Demi or Franklin Gothic Medium Cond

@ Crazzy1

Avatar(s):


Spoiler






















Sig:


Spoiler














I'll probably re-do the sigs but I'm calling it quits for tonight


----------



## Forstride (Apr 6, 2010)

Can you make me an avatar based off of this image (Image link) with the text "TDWP FTW" (Without quotation marks of course) in a good looking color (You can choose whatever one works best for you) below the person's head?

If you can do a nice black (Or any matching-color) border around the image and make those four curved corner areas transparent (If they aren't already) as well, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 6, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Hatsune Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allright! Thanks!


----------



## Raika (Apr 6, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Can you make me an avatar based off of this image (Image link) with the text "TDWP FTW" (Without quotation marks of course) in a good looking color (You can choose whatever one works best for you) below the person's head?
> 
> If you can do a nice black (Or any matching-color) border around the image and make those four curved corner areas transparent (If they aren't already) as well, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

CAn i have an AVATAR ONLY with half roxas's face and half neku's face with my name 
Background:Something Black
Name:Ice blue

120x120


----------



## Raika (Apr 6, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> CAn i have an AVATAR ONLY with half roxas's face and half neku's face with my name
> Background:Something Black
> Name:Ice blue
> 
> ...


......!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raika awesome I like it but by Ice Blue I meant I want my name "Rockstar" written in the color ice blue like the color you used


----------



## 5% (Apr 6, 2010)

@ *Rockstar*



Spoiler















Crap, I didn't see the requested dimensions.



@ *TDWP FTW*



Spoiler


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Meh, I just want something different.

Let's keep the cold theme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do whatever you want.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 6, 2010)

Would it be possible to have a Death Note style theme with an avatar similar to the freeze of 'Light' below? 
Could the signature have the words Mantis41 in the same style as the deathnote text and posiblly the same image of 'Light' in the corner?


Spoiler











I tried to do it but failed miserably trying to create that text with shadows. Here's all I ended up with


Spoiler



















Edit: Tis Ok. Managed to make one using a combo of Infranview and MSpaint. Turned out ok. Thanks anyway. 
I'll have to learn how to use Photoshop one day.


----------



## 5% (Apr 6, 2010)

@ *Arctic*



Spoiler



Brrr


----------



## playallday (Apr 7, 2010)

Big thanks to 5%! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm totally digging the avatar, I'm so keeping it for a long time.


----------



## The Pink Gato (Apr 7, 2010)

Can I have a Cat that maybe has pink in the background with The Pink Gato in the bottom right corner? Thanks in advance, ad I want both sig and avatar please


----------



## 5% (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you Arctic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Much thanks for those who gave me the chance to create their avatar/sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi The Pink Gato, any cat?


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Heres what I want :

Anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want something new, only requirement is have D6K written on it

Thanks a lot guys 

Old Avatar


Spoiler











Edit : Thanks for the head up Hatsune Miku, didn't even notice lol


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 7, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Heres what I want :
> 
> Anything
> 
> ...



Ermmmm.... I believe that's an Avatar...


----------



## Raika (Apr 7, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Heres what I want :
> 
> Anything
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Raika, looking good


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey guys.
Wondering if somebody could create me a sig and avatar of Blastoise?
Would be greatly appreciated

Also I DONT want my username of mattpucc on there as it may change in the future (iv requested my username be changed to Blastoise)

Thanks


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 11, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> Hey guys.
> Wondering if somebody could create me a sig and avatar of Blastoise?
> Would be greatly appreciated
> 
> ...



Just shrink this one


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> mattpucc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:/ TBH I don't really like it. But thanks for the suggestion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

Actually it can be whatever, surprise me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just not anime, i'm not a big fan of anime.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 13, 2010)

http://gameentire.hosthit.net/uploads/2009...er_3_boxart.png
An Avatar
Any size, based on the giant monster in that cover with my name in e the way the Monster Hunter 3 logo is written


----------



## 5% (Apr 13, 2010)

Spoiler



arctic
























Spoiler



gato


----------



## arecus2000 (Apr 14, 2010)

Could anyone make me an avatar similar to my sig with name 

thx


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 16, 2010)

I wana sig... Be creative and stick with a graffiti themed one?

Thanksss!


----------



## How Original (Apr 17, 2010)

If possible can someone make my an avatar with either a NES Link or Megaman with my name on it
Id really appreciate it...

(I probably could make it, I made the one I have now... but I dont think my skills NEAR match some of you peeplz)

Thnx again


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 19, 2010)

Damn, what happened here? Usually the avatars and signature's come in like a day...


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll try to get some sig's/ava's done tomorrow it's abit late for me to start that now and hopefully I won't be playing Monster Hunter Tri too much if I can get it to work ;P


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2010)

Could someone make an Avatar and signature out of this?


Spoiler


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 20, 2010)

*Arecus2000*


Spoiler










*Crazzy1*


Spoiler










Hope you like them.
Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Could someone make an Avatar and signature out of this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



if I were any good at rendering I'd possible jump on this one and make you a new sig/ava set but I can't render to save my life so unless someone is willing to render it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 someone else will have to make this one.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> *Arecus2000*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hmm, I tried to make one, not that easy and it came out horrible >.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd like a sig somehow using this


Spoiler











Also an avatar using only the face of this, not the words. And my name somewhere on the avatar


Spoiler










If someone would do this I would be very thankful, and thanks in advance =)


----------



## westarrr (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey,

I was wondering if anyone is bored atm...
And has good skills on making sigs
Soooo...
Could anyone make me a kickass sig?

Interests: Final Fantasy Tactics (a2), Avatar(james cameron)
_(or anything else that could be nice)_
interests are sorted by most liked ~ also liked but not as much

also looking for avatar, the one i got atm(made my own) sux...
dontcha think??

also.. dont make it to big... just the size for GBATemp

oh yea: could anyone put my name in it as well??

Thx

EDIT: Try something with Chocobo(s) or Moogle(s)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 28, 2010)

Getting impatient here, it's like none of you wants to make a sig.ava with tits for me


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 29, 2010)

Can someone make me an avatar with venom from spider-man in it please. Like really savage.


----------



## ariatas (Apr 29, 2010)

ohai im new to this forum so hello everyone :> i was looking arround a bit and saw somebody made a kisara singature and being a huge fan of her any chance anyone could make alike one for me:x? would be hugely appreciated: > thx in advance o and with the name Ariatas on the signature please:x 

/greetz ariatas


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 29, 2010)

you fiend!!! that would be my signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you can provide a different (as in not the same as mine) render of Kisara I'll happily put a sig together for you.


----------



## ariatas (Apr 29, 2010)

kk : > ye im quite evil i know just gonna look and fine a cool one and i'll poke you


----------



## ariatas (Apr 29, 2010)

or 






thx in advance if you can do something cool pretty with either of these:x

/greetz ariatas


----------



## westarrr (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought the ava's and sigs would come quicker...
btw, when you take mine with the chocobo, dont get that ones with really much details like:


Spoiler










and moogles, dont use those ones that look like a ball:


Spoiler











Good luck!


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 29, 2010)

We have lives aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we're not going to drop everything to make a sig on demand, and some of us just won't do certain peoples sig's because it's not there kind of thing


----------



## westarrr (Apr 29, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> We have lives aswell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea yea, i know..
what do you think of my attempt (A)
i know its crappy..
just cant figure out how to do that like you guys do!
maybe, because i dont got the right software, only Paint.exe!!
yaa


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 29, 2010)

I think I'm just gonna make my own.


----------



## westarrr (Apr 29, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> I think I'm just gonna make my own.


you could try it.. post your final results on this topic!


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 29, 2010)

westarrr said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I just did the sig, it isn't that good but it is my first time making 1, I think I'll try the avatar now.


----------



## westarrr (Apr 29, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> westarrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh nice!

how do you do that??


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 29, 2010)

westarrr said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just went crazy in Gimp and it came out with that background then I just took the image and put it on, then put the text there then done.


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 29, 2010)

*Westarrr:-*


Spoiler
















I wasn't sure on what to put in the background so I kept it simple and left it alone (if you want I could possibly add a border or something)
Hope you like them.

*ariatas:-*


Spoiler











Did you want an avatar aswell?
Hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I quite like it


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 29, 2010)

my bad if this really tires you(or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
can i have a yoshi sig and avartar. please
thank you for your kind attention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pictures, i don't care as long as it has yoshi in it then thats fine

(the one i have atm is really crap.


----------



## westarrr (Apr 29, 2010)

THX!!
yaya, duel master X!


----------



## westarrr (Apr 29, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> *Westarrr:-*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Whats a border??


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 29, 2010)

Dter ic:-

I'll give it ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Westarrr:-

a border is like a box going around the outside of the image. so around the edge of your sig/ava you could have a border.


----------



## westarrr (Apr 29, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Dter ic:-
> 
> I'll give it ago
> 
> ...


yeah ok, me wants border, if you don't mind ofcourse


----------



## ariatas (Apr 29, 2010)

om nom nom


----------



## westarrr (Apr 29, 2010)

_I typed here something accidentally but now i just edit this like its now_


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 29, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Dter ic:-
> 
> I'll give it ago



THANKS MAN


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 29, 2010)

I think in 2 weeks I might be half decent at making sigs.


----------



## ariatas (Apr 29, 2010)

and ye a avatar aswell maybe if you got the time for it but already really happy with the signature so if you don't its cool :x

/greetz ariatas


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 29, 2010)

*Westarrr:-*
sorry it doesn't want to show the border on here for some strange reason O.o


----------



## westarrr (Apr 29, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> *Westarrr:-*
> sorry it doesn't want to show the border on here for some strange reason O.o
> oh well np then.
> I like it as well!
> ...


have you tryed another border?? or border size


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 29, 2010)

*Dter ic:-*


Spoiler
















hope you like them


----------



## westarrr (Apr 29, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> *Dter ic:-*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


hehe that signature is funny


----------



## Devin (Apr 29, 2010)

If it's not too much, could I get a Sig picture, and avatar? With Sora, and Roxas from Kingdom Hearts in the sig, and Sora in the Avatar? Please, and thanks.


----------



## luke_c (Apr 29, 2010)

This thread has turned into stick a deformed blurry picture on a premade background thread


----------



## prowler (Apr 29, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> This thread has turned into stick a deformed blurry picture on a premade background thread


Needs more 5% MegaAce.


... Where is Megan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? I miss him


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 29, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> *Dter ic:-*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



AWSOME greate sig nd avatar thanks Dark Way


----------



## westarrr (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey darkway,

My picture is just gone all the sudden..

EDIT: and my sig


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 29, 2010)

O.o maybe I deleted the wrong one.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one sec

and make sure you save this to your own picture hosting, I will delete these at some point



Spoiler


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm getting better, I'm gonna get addicted to making these.


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 29, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> I'd like a sig somehow using this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


just reposting =/


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 29, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa man that doesn't look easy, mainly the second pic.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 29, 2010)

Hm... I wanna new signature... Maybe an ocean themed one with my name in it...?


----------



## fedgerama (Apr 29, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all you would have to do is crop out the text, resize to an avatar, then add his name. he didn't ask for anything special, like redoing it with a 3pt brush.

on a related note, I'd like to request a sig. something with a programming theme like my avatar, but other than that, I dont care. It could be like a keyboard or some code or something. let your creativity shine.


----------



## westarrr (Apr 30, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> O.o maybe I deleted the wrong one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show me sum stuff u made..
like your new sig too!


----------



## westarrr (Apr 30, 2010)

*-DarkWay*
I see u got a border on my sig and ava!
U did it!
Thx


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 30, 2010)

fedgerama said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woops I didn't read it properly, I thought he said he wanted a sig with both images, I'm tired, lots of coursework I can't help it lol.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 30, 2010)

westarrr said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I've done is my sig and avatar, oh and the sig I had before it was Lucario. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pretty simple but elegant.

Woops double post, my bad.


----------



## Beats (Apr 30, 2010)

fedgerama said:
			
		

> on a related note, I'd like to request a sig. something with a programming theme like my avatar, but other than that, I dont care. It could be like a keyboard or some code or something. let your creativity shine.



First time I actually used Photoshop. Hope you like it!


----------



## xMekux (Apr 30, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here:










 Decided not change the background because it was already good if u want it changed say =]
Edit:uhm... the letters of sig doesnt look good =X  want it changed ?
Edit:Changed(Not much but.... is fair )


----------



## fedgerama (Apr 30, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> fedgerama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's awesome! thank you!
hehe i had seen that picture on the internet a while ago and thought it was hilarious.
i wish i was that awesome at programming... maybe one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: what font is that?


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 30, 2010)

I remade my sig, I think it's a lot better. I decided to change the bottom Giratina to it's alternate form to give the effect of 2 different form Giratina's battling it out, also I didn't like the fact the top left corner was empty, so I decided to put a draco meteor there just to make it that little bit prettier. Oh and I changed the font of my name and the colour, it looks much better now.


----------



## westarrr (Apr 30, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> I remade my sig, I think it's a lot better. I decided to change the bottom Giratina to it's alternate form to give the effect of 2 different form Giratina's battling it out, also I didn't like the fact the top left corner was empty, so I decided to put a draco meteor there just to make it that little bit prettier. Oh and I changed the font of my name and the colour, it looks much better now.



Well... that blue thing and those 2 scratches(inside giratina)...
I think those dont make sense..
That blue thing just ruins it, because almost everything is Red, and thats blue..

Dont take it personal, just my opinion


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 30, 2010)

westarrr said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see scratches, I agree with the draco meteor it does look odd and out of place but I'm still learning yet, I'll eventually get better at making them.
Thank you for the criticism though.


----------



## westarrr (Apr 30, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> westarrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i mean those scrapped things (1 in giratina's left side, 1 even lefter - but not in giratina- )

btw, i do really love your backgrounds(both of the lucario and current sig)


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 30, 2010)

westarrr said:
			
		

> i mean those scrapped things (1 in giratina's left side, 1 even lefter - but not in giratina- )



those would be ghostly wings


----------



## westarrr (Apr 30, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> westarrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohrlly...
didnt see it... maybe you knew it!
hehe..
too bad my sig doesnt got any background... 
but nothing fits well in it i guess, ah well.. aint be that problem


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh I get when you mean now lol. I've just changed it again, I've made the meteor red, it still looks strange but I'll eventually go onto a different project. I'm thinking Darkrai next. Thanks I prefer the Lucario background.


----------



## westarrr (Apr 30, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Oh I get when you mean now lol. I've just changed it again, I've made the meteor red, it still looks strange but I'll eventually go onto a different project. I'm thinking Darkrai next. Thanks I prefer the Lucario background.



yh agree, the meteor got those strong colours and the background got... well how to explain that in english... "different opacity"


_______________________________________________________

Btw, what software do you use??


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 30, 2010)

westarrr said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand what you mean. I use Gimp 2.6.8


----------



## prowler (Apr 30, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> I understand what you mean. I use Gimp 2.6.8


Maybe you should test Paint.NET, since, well looking at your sig.
With the right plugins, s'all good.


----------



## westarrr (Apr 30, 2010)

With darkrai..
You could use purple/black-ish, that looks well with it


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 30, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 30, 2010)

Westarr I just threw this all together, let me know if you want anything changed








Woops another double post, sorry.


----------



## westarrr (Apr 30, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Westarr I just threw this all together, let me know if you want anything changed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



put another R in it... Westa*RRR* got 3 Rs

_____________________________________________________________________
btw, your sig is getting a bit over-crowded atm, dontcha think??


----------



## giratina16 (May 1, 2010)

westarrr said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I re-did your sig so the name wouldn't be too over to the right, yeah I don't like it, now that I look at it properly it looks horrible.


----------



## Beats (May 1, 2010)

fedgerama said:
			
		

> Edit: what font is that?



I didn't keep the .psd, I have no idea.


----------



## giratina16 (May 1, 2010)

The problem with my sig now is the white haze around Darkarai, I made sure there was nothing around it but as soon as I put the image on the background there's a white haze, I need to do more editing. I'm not sure if I like the Unown there or not.


----------



## Sanderino (May 1, 2010)

Since I ain't that much of a photoshopper, I want to ask one of you guys to make the following avatar: A monkey with a mohawk. 

I want to describe to you guys as clearly as possible how I want it so you guys get an idea.

I want it to have a transparant background. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want it to have the same collour mohawk as the original smiley skin.
The face should be the smiley at the bottom of my post.

Around the mouth the same collour yellow as the original smiley.
And the skin brown.

Hope you guys can make something nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The smiley:





Oh, and can someone make it 100x100? It doesn't have to but that would be ideal.


----------



## giratina16 (May 1, 2010)

I can't find any decent pictures for it.


----------



## Sanderino (May 1, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> I can't find any decent pictures for it.



Do you mean about my request? Because I edited my post and added the smiley.


----------



## EpicJungle (May 1, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Hm... I wanna new signature... Maybe an ocean themed one with my name in it...?




Reposting my request!!


----------



## xMekux (May 2, 2010)

Here: The Ocean Themed =P


----------



## oliverlubbo (May 2, 2010)

hay can someone plz make me a signature with naruto kingdom hearts and maybe harry potter thanks much appreciated TY


----------



## xMekux (May 2, 2010)

Here A colored and a Black and white one :


----------



## Sanderino (May 2, 2010)

xMekux can you try to make mine too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The request is up here on this page.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 2, 2010)

Requesting a sig using this: http://www.animepaper.net/gallery/wallpape...ater/item87560/
Just use the part with Black Star (The guy with the sword) and try to have a redXblack background if possbile.
And avatar with this: http://www.animepaper.net/gallery/wallpape...a-3/item103468/
Make the avatar however you like.

Thanks!


----------



## xMekux (May 2, 2010)

cant find a good monkey =P


----------



## Sanderino (May 2, 2010)

xMekux said:
			
		

> cant find a good monkey =P



aww, too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But i tought, if you just recoulor the smiley brown and around it's mouth keep the same collour yellow and then put a mohawk on it, it would work out.. 

But if you can't/don't wat to do that, maybe I can help you find a decent monkey picture to edit. I have a few in mind, I'm editing this post when I found them.

EDIT: Found one, is this good enough?


----------



## xMekux (May 2, 2010)

Uhm i know that is bad but is something like this??




The mohawk here is so stupid xD


----------



## Sanderino (May 2, 2010)

Dude, it isn't bad, it's great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love it, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way I'm going to use it for my youtube channel, but I still need a name.


----------



## xMekux (May 2, 2010)

Can be something like this xD




(Couldn't find do a very good job because is hard for me to do funny signatures =x I am so without imagination xD)
Edit: i can do some other thing if u don't like =P


----------



## DarkWay (May 2, 2010)

xMekux said:
			
		

> Here A colored and a Black and white one :



you spelt his name wrong


----------



## xMekux (May 2, 2010)

i will add name later if u want but what is the name? same as ur Nick or other =P?


----------



## xMekux (May 2, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> xMekux said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt his name oliverlubbo? oh ....  is non caps one xD
Edit: I did this because it is better looking then ovilerlubbo


----------



## xMekux (May 2, 2010)

O.o I didn't save the psd


----------



## redsmas (May 3, 2010)

I'm up for helping
Give me a request


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> I'm up for helping
> Give me a request


Could you make an avatar and signature out of this?


Spoiler


----------



## redsmas (May 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> redsmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll give it a shot

Done a sig and avatar what do you think???

I think the font lets it down should i change it???



Spoiler


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 3, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avatars should be 100x140 on GBAtemp, or they get compressed and it'll look pretty bad.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, but you need to fix the avatar so it doesn't it squashed when I use it


----------



## azure0wind (May 3, 2010)

if avatar 100x140, signature?


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 3, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> if avatar 100x140, signature?



The maximum is 500x150 for signatures.


----------



## azure0wind (May 3, 2010)

Avatar:




http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/9996/file1copy.jpg

Signature:




http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/1576/file2copy.jpg

Hope you like it!


----------



## azure0wind (May 3, 2010)

added your signature request!


----------



## redsmas (May 3, 2010)

Here ya go


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 3, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> Here ya go


you should add a border/bevel.


----------



## Raika (May 3, 2010)

I'm bored.











```
http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Cat-Boy-Ava.jpg
```


```
[IMG]http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Cat-Boy-Sig.jpg[/IMG]
```

Avatar dimensions are 100x100.


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

Wow everyone made me an avatar and signature, thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For now I shall use a mix of them.


----------



## redsmas (May 3, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

>


Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am now using that for my avatar


----------



## Sanderino (May 3, 2010)

Thanks xMekux, I didn't asked you to make one, but still thanks


----------



## redsmas (May 3, 2010)

BTW thanks for the tips guys they are helpful (I only started doing these yesterday and needed to try some new stuff)


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 3, 2010)

Ignore my last request. I am changing it slightly.
Make an avatar and sig using any two of the three images below please.
http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr268/r...e-Submarine.jpg
http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr268/r...a-no-Kyouka.jpg
http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr268/r...l-Eater_Sez.jpg
Thanks!


----------



## Raika (May 3, 2010)

Avatar up.






```
http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Gundam-Eclipse-Ava.png
```
Sig done.





```
[IMG]http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Gundam-Eclipse-Sig.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 3, 2010)

Thanks! Also, if possible, would it be ok to use another image from the three given for a sig?
Just wondering.
For now these are awesome, thanks again! : D
EDIT:
Actually scratch that, if possible, a different avatar instead of sig, current sig is way to epic : D


----------



## Domination (May 3, 2010)

Since I've been very lazy lately, I'll ask my servants friends here in this thread to help me make my sig and avatar. They should I will be honored and grateful.

I just one something on Bob Dylan. I suck at googling for great pictures so I would ask for you all to help me search. If not, use this:






Doesn't have to be this. In fact, it would be better that it was a better picture. But it's up to the creator, as long as the picture shows him with his harmonica. 

And I want the word "HARMONICA"(yes in caps) in the sig. Most preferably with an italic or something font. And I want my name in both of them too.

Sorry for being so picky, but its because you are my slaves I believe in your abilities.

NEVER MIND GOD DAMN ALL OF YOU!!!!!!!

I kid I kid.


----------



## azure0wind (May 3, 2010)

what font are u using when you're making gundam's avatar


----------



## Danny600kill (May 5, 2010)

Could someone make me a avatar from my sig picture ( to go with it ) which was made bye redsmas

Thanks guys, really appreciate it


----------



## How Original (May 7, 2010)

Alright I really hope Im not bothering you or being rude but somehow I think My post got a little bit overlooked...
I'm going to make a new request anyway though
(My avatar ATM is homemade but some of these are amazing...)
Can someone make me a signature and avatar with the Rhythm Heaven Glee Club singers... With My name in the avatar and if possible in the signature can the caption be "Stand out from the crowd"
Maybe with one of them screaming
(if you've played it youll know what I mean)
I'd really appreciate it and thanks in advance
(also if my last request WAS answered and I carelessly overlooked it just remind me please...
Thanks again


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

And yet again, I shall ask for an ava and sig image with TITTEHS! D: Seriously, are you all too afraid to Google (SafeSearch on) tits? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or do you just not want to help me out?


----------



## Juanmatron (May 7, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Could someone make me a avatar from my sig picture ( to go with it ) which was made bye redsmas
> 
> Thanks guys, really appreciate it



I´ll try it.

Look and choose:
















If is possible, I want a signature and avatar of... well... cool maybe? Surprise me.


----------



## Beats (May 8, 2010)

I'd like an abstract avatar, like my current one, at 100x140 resolution. Font can be anything, but it can't be a shitty-looking font.


----------



## Destructobot (May 8, 2010)

I'd like a new avatar. I'd prefer no text (unless it's awesome), but beyond that, go crazy. Weird and fucked up would suit my taste.

Thank you in advance, you great big throbbing examples of graphic artistry at its finest!


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 10, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I'd like a new avatar. I'd prefer no text (unless it's awesome), but beyond that, go crazy. Weird and fucked up would suit my taste.
> 
> Thank you in advance, you great big throbbing examples of graphic artistry at its finest!



Made one with and without text


----------



## rockstar99 (May 10, 2010)

Antivirus?


----------



## Destructobot (May 10, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Made one with and without text


Thank you!


----------



## Jakob95 (May 10, 2010)

Can anyone make me an avatar with Sora in it?  I like dark colors but not to dark.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## redsmas (May 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Can anyone make me an avatar with Sora in it?  I like dark colors but not to dark.  Thanks in advance.



Sora as in Kingdom Hearts?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Antivirus?
> Random?
> 
> Anyways, it seems I have to make it a little more clear for some people to understand what I've been asking for ages now:
> ...


----------



## xMekux (May 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't Believe that i made this


----------



## EpicJungle (May 11, 2010)

xMekux said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twiffles (May 11, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> I want a signature that's blue themed and with my name on it. I want my name to be the same size and text as in my current sig... THXXX








I made this to prove a point: Being incredibly vague is lame.


----------



## anaxs (May 11, 2010)

i was wondering if you guys could make my current avatar look cooler, i dont really care what you do but i want it different

thanks


----------



## .Chris (May 11, 2010)

Can somebody make an avatar out of this : 



Spoiler











And a sig out of this : 



Spoiler









 or


----------



## Twiffles (May 11, 2010)

I'm bored so I made the small things.



			
				anaxs said:
			
		

> i was wondering if you guys could make my current avatar look cooler, i dont really care what you do but i want it different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww you name changed, oh well, I'm lazy and I just resized R.O.B. to fit on here. (100 x 119)




Maybe I'll make the sig later, I dunno.


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> i was wondering if you guys could make my current avatar look cooler, i dont really care what you do but i want it different
> 
> thanks







Using Black and White + Pyrochild's Film plug-in for paint.net


----------



## .Chris (May 11, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> I'm bored so I made the small things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks. Better something than nothing. So you liked the name "DaDownloadMan"?


----------



## Jakob95 (May 11, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that Sora.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 11, 2010)

Can anyone make me an avatar with this:




No text, not too flashy. Dark colors preferred. No red. Better if with cool borders
Normally I'd do it myself but... meh i'm lazy.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

xMekux said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Dude, wtf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you make one a little less, how should I say it, pornographic?


----------



## xMekux (May 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> xMekux said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well >.< at first post i saw u said u wanted tities o.O
zzz =P


----------



## Jamstruth (May 11, 2010)

Can anybody make me a better Avatar and possibly a sig out of my current Squall theme. Possible Tagline: "Cause putting a sword over the end of your gun is cool" or "Cause being an Emo Git is cool"


----------



## xMekux (May 11, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Can anybody make me a better Avatar and possibly a sig out of my current Squall theme. Possible Tagline: "Cause putting a sword over the end of your gun is cool" or "Cause being an Emo Git is cool"


I don't know if the avatar is better than yours but there you are =) (Meh this is my ....... 13th work >.< so.... )


Spoiler: Avatar n Sig















ZzZ Now i go sleep Tomorrow i need wake up early =/


----------



## redsmas (May 12, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> redsmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hows that?


----------



## Jamstruth (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Mekux. They're great


----------



## redsmas (May 12, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> i was wondering if you guys could make my current avatar look cooler, i dont really care what you do but i want it different
> 
> thanks


here is a few


----------



## Danny600kill (May 12, 2010)

I want a nice Avatar and Sig set that involves just about as much imagination as possible, this will be my last change for a while so lose yourself in the creation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks so much guys, you do great jobs, have a cookie * gives cookie *


----------



## Jakob95 (May 12, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool.  But maybe also the whole body and the keyblade?  And put my name in there "Jakob95" but for now I will use this one.  Thanks.


----------



## xMekux (May 14, 2010)

Here One for Sora =)



Spoiler: Sora








O.o i made this even hating sora(He kill all cool guys on kingdom hears =L )  Roxas Supporter =P(even if he is dead T.T)


----------



## Jakob95 (May 14, 2010)

xMekux said:
			
		

> Here One for Sora =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you make the hair a little darker and make a nice background?  Also my name is Ja*k*ob95


----------



## redsmas (May 14, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> xMekux said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



try this one


----------



## xMekux (May 14, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> xMekux said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.o Sorry for put you wrong name


----------



## EpicJungle (May 14, 2010)

Make one with Link and Sora in kingdom hearts?
Also with my name in the exact place as it is in my current sig, the exact same text and size in my current sig.

PM me if finished!


----------



## Beats (May 15, 2010)

Could I have a Death Note themed signature made, please?


----------



## azure0wind (May 15, 2010)

there, for LelouchVII,; sginature:
Preview:




Link:
http://pix.gbatemp.net/180103/sig_lelocushVII.png


----------



## naglaro00 (May 15, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Can anyone make me an avatar with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## Beats (May 16, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> there, for LelouchVII,; sginature:
> Preview:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## EpicJungle (May 16, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Make one with Link and Sora in kingdom hearts?
> Also with my name in the exact place as it is in my current sig, the exact same text and size in my current sig.
> 
> PM me if finished!



What about mine


----------



## azure0wind (May 16, 2010)

naglaro00, avatar:
*Preview:*




*Link:*
http://pix.gbatemp.net/180103/ava_naglaro000.png

NOTE: Crazzy1, please add pics of sora and link. So i can make it ok?


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

If it's not too much trouble, I'd like a steampunk radio avatar with my name in it. ^^;; Though I wouldn't know where to provide a picture for one... >:


----------



## naglaro00 (May 16, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> naglaro00, avatar:
> *Preview:*
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## azure0wind (May 16, 2010)

im not good at finding pics, anyway here:
distorted.frequency, avatar:
*PREVIEW:*




*
LINK:
*
http://pix.gbatemp.net/180103/ava_distortedfrequency.png


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 16, 2010)

@distorted.frequency: I tried making an avatar for you too (I had some time to burn), although I didn't feel like searching hard for a new picture so instead I reused your avatar and added a little distorting xD. I guess its slightly pointless to put up the same avatar you already have, but w/e more choices I guess.





http://pix.gbatemp.net/160938/distortedfrequency.png


----------



## megawalk (May 16, 2010)

err...this is pretty awkward for me to post here but.
can somebody make a signature for me ?
i am looking to change my Daizengar into something different....
i have some thoughts already.
Might bring up my list.
List:
RahXephon
Raideen (Don't ask...)
Mazinkaiser
GaoGaiGar (FTW!)
Black Overman XAN
Garmreid (Srw MX) if possible...

well one of those would do.
hopefully somebody can help me with this


----------



## Danny600kill (May 16, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> I want a nice Avatar and Sig set that involves just about as much imagination as possible, this will be my last change for a while so lose yourself in the creation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just like to bump this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers guys ( and gals ), love you all


----------



## EpicJungle (May 16, 2010)

Here's Link!


Spoiler











Sora (can you take out the "Disney" word on the foot?)


Spoiler


----------



## redsmas (May 16, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Here's Link!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




For future reference here is a good link to links for renders [Link]


----------



## distorted.freque (May 16, 2010)

@azure0wind and jurassicplayer: Thanks for the avatars.


----------



## azure0wind (May 17, 2010)

Crazzy1, sig:
(Can't make the sig better; sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Preview:




Link:
http://pix.gbatemp.net/180103/sig_crazzy1.png


----------



## redsmas (May 17, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> Crazzy1, sig:
> (Can't make the sig better; sorry
> 
> 
> ...



A big reason is that the two contrasting images are of different art types and styles so clash a lot.
AKA drawing plus a game render = big pain
Also goods renders help


----------



## EpicJungle (May 18, 2010)

Oh well. I'll just stick with my old sig.

Thanks for trying though


----------



## azure0wind (May 18, 2010)

OK. No problem then, im n00b at making sigs


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 18, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Oh well. I'll just stick with my old sig.
> 
> Thanks for trying though


your own sig still looks great! why would u want to change it?


----------



## redsmas (May 18, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a good chance its gotten outdated


----------



## EpicJungle (May 18, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I want something new!


----------



## Danny600kill (May 21, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow people really don't want to use imagination, I know I'm not giving you much information but you could come up with something?


----------



## Inunah (May 22, 2010)

A sig to match my avatar, please. 
I'd like an animated Franziska von Karma sprite in it. There's two you can pick from, or use both. This one and/or this one
I don't care what the font or colors are.

And please make it say...
"I tire of this foolishly foolish fool fest of foolishly foolish fools, who foolishly fool with things they don't understand, for they are foolishly foolish fools."
And yes, I know it sounds fucked up.


You don't have to do this, but I'd appreciate it. My GIMPing skills aren't great when animation's involved.


----------



## Koken (May 22, 2010)

Could somebody make me a link sig/avatar that fades in and out the word Matt on the avatar please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

and if you can, could you do the like young-link gameboy DS kind, not the N64 older link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Okay, since I've been requesting an avatar and sig with tits/superhotgirls in it for a long time and no one wants to take my request, I'll ask for something different. I'll leave it to you what it should look like, the only thing I ask of you is that it is a light coloured avatar like the one I have now, I think it looks better. Also, a black border would be cool too. It can be as normal or psychedelic as you want it to be.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Laxus (May 22, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could just edit my sig to put my name on it. I have no experience with editing signatures. Thanks

Edit: Never mind I figured it out


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Okay, since I've been requesting an avatar and sig with tits/superhotgirls in it for a long time and no one wants to take my request, I'll ask for something different. I'll leave it to you what it should look like, the only thing I ask of you is that it is a light coloured avatar like the one I have now, I think it looks better. Also, a black border would be cool too. It can be as normal or psychedelic as you want it to be.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ...


here you go:
Ava:




Sig:




(feel free to hotlink)

Also done:
Sephi:




and Icey:


----------



## redsmas (May 23, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










There you go i wanted an excuse to try my new vector brushes


----------



## Danny600kill (May 23, 2010)

I like it Redsmas

I'm going to use Antoilgy's though, thanks anyway, thanks Antoligy


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Antoligy mate!


----------



## Koken (May 24, 2010)

Koken said:
			
		

> Could somebody make me a link sig/avatar that fades in and out the word Matt on the avatar please
> 
> 
> 
> ...




anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## redsmas (May 24, 2010)

Koken said:
			
		

> Koken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will give it a shot if I have time 2morro

P.S. its past midnight in the UK

Antoligy how did you make that effect on danny600kills signature


----------



## ToonzX (May 24, 2010)

Can I join the ava/sig maker group thing...?


----------



## MegaAce™ (May 25, 2010)

ToonzX said:
			
		

> Can I join the ava/sig maker group thing...?



There isn't a group, just help out with requests, if you feel like it.


----------



## Koken (May 26, 2010)

ToonzX said:
			
		

> Can I join the ava/sig maker group thing...?



you could always help me with a sig to get started, if you look up u can see it


----------



## luke_c (May 26, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> Koken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A C4D with some distortion i'm guessing.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 26, 2010)

you people shouldnt forget that the maximum size of both sigs and avatar's are 80KB
a lot have been breaking the rules. be aware. you might just lose your sig anytime of the day. and staff wont remove it if there's no reason. 
check your total avatar and sig filesize on firefox or opera by right clicking and image properties. or save it to your computer.
I experienced it and had this warning too dont worry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and read the rules


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 27, 2010)

Lol, that made me check mine and then I noticed that I was about 9KB over, but meh its all fixed now (woot from png => jpg)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 27, 2010)

Well, if you're only a couple of KB over the limit it shouldn't really matter, the rule is in place only for people having 200KB sigs, etc.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 27, 2010)

I had a 176kb sig, didn't realise. Not that it matters much, tis still in the kilobytes range and in our days of gigabytes of downloading it seems a bit odd. I compressed it anyway.

Could do with a new avatar and sig combination. Squall is boring me with his emo look. I would like old school 8-bit and 16 bit graphics styling for it, Zelda, Mario, Megaman etc.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 27, 2010)

Yep. a little bit of kb's maybe dont matter much. I've seen people with avatar's with like 200kb. 
And some of em have been long time members 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Has anyone been requesting  lately?


----------



## Koken (May 28, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Yep. a little bit of kb's maybe dont matter much. I've seen people with avatar's with like 200kb.
> And some of em have been long time members
> 
> 
> ...




meme , look up


----------



## Raika (May 28, 2010)

Koken:





```
http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Koken-Ava.gif
```
I'm kinda tired right now, so I'll let someone else do the sig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT:
With a border:





```
http://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp256/RaikaZX/Koken-Ava-w-Border.gif
```


----------



## Koken (May 28, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Koken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



loooooks amazing, thx, someone do sig for me like that pleez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## redsmas (May 28, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Well, if you're only a couple of KB over the limit it shouldn't really matter, the rule is in place only for people having 200KB sigs, etc.



I was just a few over and my sig got removed


----------



## EpicJungle (May 28, 2010)

Need a new avatar..
An aurora themed one, like in windows 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted-167431 (May 29, 2010)

Can i have a sig with this please?
http://www.anythingbutipod.com/archives/im...ansaclipp-s.jpg


----------



## Koken (May 30, 2010)

could somebody make me a signature that matches my avatar, with my name, Matt, flashing, like how its doing on my avatar


----------



## Beats (May 30, 2010)

Could I get a Portal themed avatar, with LelouchVII at the bottom?

Thanks!


----------



## The Catboy (May 30, 2010)

Could someone make a new signature and avatar out of this?


Spoiler


----------



## Jamstruth (May 30, 2010)

Changed my mind, any chance of somebody making an avatar/sig combo out of this image?


----------



## Devin (May 30, 2010)

Could I get a avatar/sig?

Sig: Something dark blue, with Sora, or Roxas fighting heartless.

Avatar: Suprise me? Something  Kingdom Hearts related.

^I'm forever in you debt if you can make these.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Jun 2, 2010)

Need a sig, Should be something like the old one i had [With Mew then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




], And the name shoud be Gone 4 ever, Simple right?


----------



## azure0wind (Jun 2, 2010)

LelouchVII said:
			
		

> Could I get a Portal themed avatar, with LelouchVII at the bottom?
> 
> Thanks!


Portal? GBAtemp.net portal?


----------



## Beats (Jun 2, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> LelouchVII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game


----------



## azure0wind (Jun 2, 2010)

Sora1234:
*Avatar:*




Link:
http://pix.gbatemp.net/180103/Sora1234ava.png
*Signature:*
-none-


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have no idea how to go about creating a sig, or for that matter an Avatar I didnt find floating aimlessly around my hard drive. Since my name comes from Ace Combat 5 Squadron Leader/Unsung War (long story) sig+av that make use of that would make sense. Preferably with the F14D Super Tomcat with the special purple paint job with the white flowers, or Kei Nagase. Cheers


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jun 3, 2010)

Id like a sig please! Maybe an avatar, although the one i have works well. Anyways, a Chuck sig would be awesome. I dont know how many people are actually familiar with Chuck (and if you didnt know it is a television show), but anyone who knows about it and has the skill would be great. Would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Koken (Jun 3, 2010)

Koken said:
			
		

> could somebody make me a signature that matches my avatar, with my name, Matt, flashing, like how its doing on my avatar




please anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Jun 3, 2010)

Gone 4 ever said:
			
		

> Need a sig, Should be something like the old one i had [With Mew then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be pushy but can someone make one for meh?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 4, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Jun 5, 2010)

Gone 4 ever said:
			
		

> Gone 4 ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 5, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit late, but:
We usually leave them alone if they are only a few kb oversize, but it might be that people report you for having an oversized sig (yes, believe it or not but some people here seem to be checking sigs all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and then we are a little more likely to take action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, remember that it is 80kb for Ava & Sig Combined.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

NVM


----------



## Beats (Jun 6, 2010)

Could someone complete my request of a Portal (the Steam game) signature and avatar?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 6, 2010)

LelouchVII said:
			
		

> Could someone complete my request of a Portal (the Steam game) signature and avatar?


I'm not all too great at making sigs, but I managed to make a little avatar.


----------



## Devin (Jun 6, 2010)

Sora1234 said:
			
		

> Could I get a avatar/sig?
> 
> Sig: Something dark blue, with Sora, or Roxas fighting heartless.
> 
> ...



^It's perfect. Thank you.


----------



## Beats (Jun 7, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> LelouchVII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I love it!


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Jun 8, 2010)

Kick, Whats up with everyone now?


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 8, 2010)

Melvinkooi said:
			
		

> Can i have a sig with this please?
> http://www.anythingbutipod.com/archives/im...ansaclipp-s.jpg


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 8, 2010)

Make me an avatar with bowser?

http://www.smashking.com/pic/bowser-big.png

Make the background a dark background, possibly w/ fire?

KAYTHXBAI!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2010)

Could someone make an avatar and signature out of this?


Spoiler


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Jun 12, 2010)

Gone 4 ever said:
			
		

> Gone 4 ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devin (Jun 12, 2010)

Wasmachinemann said:
			
		

> Gone 4 ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












^ Google.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 12, 2010)

Gotten bored of my current sig/avvy combo. I need a new one. Something retro console-y. NES/SNES era.

Edit: Ignore request


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 12, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Changed my mind, any chance of somebody making an avatar/sig combo out of this image?


Avatar:




Signature:






To tell the truth, this is the best I've ever done.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope the Signature doesn't blind you. >.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 12, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Make me an avatar with bowser?
> 
> http://www.smashking.com/pic/bowser-big.png
> 
> ...








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Athos-San/Bowser.jpg

Here you go. I tried to create the fire effect you asked but I kinda failed. Oh well w/e.
I had to tone the quality down ever so slightly due to the stupid 80kb limitation for images on gbatemp but I'll be giving out the .PSD for you guys to all use.
Feel free to rip the layers out if you really want to. Just please cite the source...

http://filesmelt.com/dl/Bowser.psd


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for it


----------



## basher11 (Jun 13, 2010)

somebody help me make a sig with this pic


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 13, 2010)

i suggest you choose a pic with a transparent layer/the character only
or a longer picture


----------



## basher11 (Jun 13, 2010)

ok... what about this?

erg. the pic's too big

here's the link to it...

http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af140/sh0kwav3/MMZ.png


----------



## redsmas (Jun 13, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> ok... what about this?
> 
> erg. the pic's too big
> 
> ...



you might be able to use that if you are creative enough, much better than the small one.


----------



## Koken (Jun 13, 2010)

Can anybody make me a signature that can match my avitar, with the gameboy ds link, and the moving word Matt like the other person did


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 15, 2010)

Back again!

Make me a AVATAR matching my sig?


KAYTHXBAI!!


----------



## iYoshi- (Jun 16, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Back again!
> 
> Make me a AVATAR matching my sig?
> 
> ...



Here, not sure if it is good enough though

http://i48.tinypic.com/2luxanb.png


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 16, 2010)

It's great! Thanks!


----------



## Potticus (Jun 23, 2010)

Can anyone make a USA soccer signature, I'm feeling like one after that goal in the 91st.

Preferably one that says:

"The Yanks are coming"
or
"Here come the Yanks"

Dunno if this helps


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey,

can anyone make a furry one featuring Jay Naylor characters? Or anything furry/yiff (yiff, but clean). Please PM me for any more details, I would love something like that!

(My profile pics are Jay Naylor characters-just type the name in Google)

I can add text on myself, I would love a furry sig to keep, with no text. 

Thanks


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 26, 2010)

Can somebody make me an avatar and signature with Luigi on it?
Also include my name and a sick backround... Thanks!


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 29, 2010)

WHERE'S MY OUR REQUESTS??


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 30, 2010)

Didnt you just have that cool avatar and sig? No need to have another one every often. especially if you dont know how to make one..
Prowler does change like every 3 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I believe he makes his own


----------



## LUGiA (Jul 1, 2010)

Street Fighter Avatar Request:

Could some one make me a Animated Ryu doing this blue fireball move and can the background also be transparent. 

thanks


----------



## The Pi (Jul 3, 2010)

I got bored

For cat boy


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

This thread seems to be dead


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 5, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> This thread seems to be dead



It is pretty much, but nobody has to do the requests if they don't want.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 8, 2010)

Can someone make me a sig with beat from Jet Set Radio and YoYo


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone could make a Halo signature for me with the SPARTAN looking back, with the name 'JetKun' on the signature somewhere? Thanks - oh, and one without my name, just in case I want to change it sometime in the future.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 10, 2010)

I got my sis to make one so nvm


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 10, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> I got my sis to make one so nvm



LOL nobody was listening to your request anyways; this thread is dead...

WAIT --  you sig is over 80k... you gotta change that!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 10, 2010)

^No it isn't dead, people are just tired with the nonstop requests of people who cant do their own but demand and demand


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 11, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> ^No it isn't dead, people are just tired with the nonstop requests of people who cant do their own but demand and demand


Pretty much what he said lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll probably start doing some requests soon.. Been really busy :


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 11, 2010)

I have one word fir thus whole thread. Dead.
(Wow, that rhymed)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 11, 2010)

It's only "dead" for people who dont get what they requested or should I say DEMAND


----------



## Raika (Jul 11, 2010)

It's "dead" because ava+sig makers can't be bothered to make a good ava+sig set for people only to have them request for new ones in a matter of days, wasting all of the effort.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 11, 2010)

Did I already make a request here? If not, then can I have a sig please? Preferably something with the F-14D Super Tomcat from Ace Combat with the purple and white flower paint scheme, that plane kicks ass. Especially when I'm flying it.

And an avatar along the same lines if you have time.

Cheers.

And if I did make this request already....well, screw it, I made it again just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 16, 2010)

Ooooh, i wanna make a request!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone has the time to make a sig for me that would be nice


----------



## Langin (Jul 16, 2010)

I want to have an Avatar and Signature in style from Fire Emblem: Shin Monsh? no Nazo ~Hikari to Kage no Eiy?~

In my signature I want my name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope it will be a good one!


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Escapa said:
			
		

> Ooooh, i wanna make a request!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yumi (Jul 18, 2010)

Daihatsuboy said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/8774/escapa.png


Ah! Thank you! It's beautiful! ^__^!!!

I really appreciate it Daihatsuboy


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 18, 2010)

I would like to request a fragile dreams siggy please!


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Jul 18, 2010)

No problem. Been wanting to dust off the old PS for a while now.



			
				Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Did I already make a request here? If not, then can I have a sig please? Preferably something with the F-14D Super Tomcat from Ace Combat with the purple and white flower paint scheme, that plane kicks ass. Especially when I'm flying it.
> 
> And an avatar along the same lines if you have time.
> 
> ...


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot man. Its awesome!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 23, 2010)

Perfect! That's awesome, thank you muchly.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh, Oh! Me! me!

I'd like to request an ava/Sig package!

My request is not so simple though....
I'd like my set to be based on either Batman or alucard of hellsing fame. (surprise me)
It would be much appreciated if the avatar was some kind of short animated loop.
I promise I won't be changing it any time soon!

Thank you in advance for your effort!


----------



## Langin (Jul 27, 2010)

@ Daihatsuboy WOW REALLY cool THANKS!

Now I need an avatar.

you see that guy with blue hair in my sig? (NO not marth but the other one) Maybe someone can make an avatar with him?


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 28, 2010)

YESSS! THIS THREAD IS ALIVEE! [/evil-scientist]

Crazzy1 @ Yo momma house Can somebody make me an avatar and signature with Luigi on it?
Also include my name and a sick backround... Thanks!

LOL I played around with the quote..
Please make this request


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello is it possible for someone to make me a new avatar.  I would want one that is about Avatar the Last Airbender and Aang on the picture in his "Avatar state".  Also my name on the picture would be nice thanks.


----------



## redsmas (Aug 1, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Hello is it possible for someone to make me a new avatar.  I would want one that is about Avatar the Last Airbender and Aang on the picture in his "Avatar state".  Also my name on the picture would be nice thanks.



the movie or the animated series


----------



## FlashX007 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can I have a avatar and signature? It is ok if you choose not to make one but I was hoping to have one for GBAtemp since I do not have anything that much except a avatar and signature I already found.

I request a Rockman/Megaman Avatar and Signature
The avatar and signature should have FlashX007 on it.


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Aug 2, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> Oh, Oh! Me! me!
> 
> I'd like to request an ava/Sig package!
> 
> ...


Also, yes, a lot of my sigs are basically tweaked Google Images wallpapers and such. I'm a lazy ass.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 2, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


animated series.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 2, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> redsmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redsmas (Aug 2, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Aug 3, 2010)

Daihatsuboy said:
			
		

> Koumori_Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Many thanks Daihatsuboy!


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 3, 2010)

can someone make me a really cool avatar and sig
i want something to do with 8-bit/retro
avatar needs my name in it with a retro/8-bit font

if possible add a cool pokemon into it


----------



## anaxs (Aug 3, 2010)

could i get an avatar with that, it should be 100x140

thanks in advance


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 3, 2010)

```
http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/1323/ryuzakif.jpg
```

Nothing Special.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 3, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> ```
> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/1323/ryuzakif.jpg
> ```
> 
> Nothing Special.



i like plain and simple, thanks alot Dunkrwunkah


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 3, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> DunkrWunkah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem!


----------



## FlashX007 (Aug 4, 2010)

I was hoping to get a set.

Anyways I guess I want a different set now if somebody possibly makes me one. I would appreciate it if somebody could though I don't want to use this set much.

Flash Avatar & Signature
by Flash I mean the super hero flash. the one that goes really fast. i don't watch much cartoons but i saw him on justice league once or twice. anyways it would fit my name as well so i would appreciate it alot if somebody could make me a set.... please?

i hope the avatar and signature turn out great if somebody makes me a set


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 5, 2010)

FlashX007 said:
			
		

> I was hoping to get a set.
> 
> Anyways I guess I want a different set now if somebody possibly makes me one. I would appreciate it if somebody could though I don't want to use this set much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 5, 2010)

My avatar and sig need a shake up. Time to switch out the catgirls, return Cute Blonde Catgirl, go... PINK CATGIRL!!





Yeah can somebody make up an avatar and sig for me out of this one? She's just so manly


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 5, 2010)

is someone doing my request




			
				kiafazool said:
			
		

> can someone make me a really cool avatar and sig
> i want something to do with 8-bit/retro
> avatar needs my name in it with a retro/8-bit font
> 
> if possible add a cool pokemon into it


----------



## FlashX007 (Aug 5, 2010)

They turned out great and I appreciate it. If you can though try to make a better avatar but still I appreciate it so thank you. ^^


----------



## haflore (Aug 5, 2010)

Would someone please make an avatar of DiZ(from Kingdom Hearts, he's in my current ava) for me?
Anything you want to do with it is fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you in advance for your time and effort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Could you give it to me both with and without my username please?


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 5, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Hello is it possible for someone to make me a new avatar.  I would want one that is about Avatar the Last Airbender and Aang on the picture in his "Avatar state".  Also my name on the picture would be nice thanks.


I know you already chose one but this was just for fun XD



Spoiler











Took me a while to get that font, its identical in the one that they use for the episode titles. I had to go looking for it but I couldn't find it until someone mentioned it was built into Macs so I hopped into my Hackintosh and snagged the file


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 6, 2010)

FlashX007 said:
			
		

> They turned out great and I appreciate it. If you can though try to make a better avatar but still I appreciate it so thank you. ^^



I'll get right on the avatar. I'll make a couple so you can have some to choose from.


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Jamstruth! 
I've made some and I hope they're to your liking! 
I know I'm not one of the members that are working on this thread, and I hope thats ok...but I felt like making something, and so I made your request!
Hope You like it! 
Give me your comments and I'll try to fix something you don't like, or something...lolz. (I used your old ones as references if that's ok!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Avatar:





Signature:


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 6, 2010)

The sig looks really awesome. Only criticism for the avatar is that I don't like the black outline around the text, also prefer the text down the bottom of the avatar away from her face.


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 6, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> The sig looks really awesome. Only criticism for the avatar is that I don't like the black outline around the text, also prefer the text down the bottom of the avatar away from her face.


Yea...I actually had a feeling about that too...the text though, if it's white with no border, you can't really make it out unless you change the font color maybe? I could easily move the text a little down though, no prob. But I'm not really home right now xD, so I'll work on it when I get home...sorry!


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I am going to use this one on DSdatabase.


----------



## FlashX007 (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it. Also try different signatures. This one is good but I am sure there might be better ones. I like it though so no worries as long as you are ok with doing so.


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's the new avatar Jamstruth! 
Sorry it took so long, lost track of time when I was out. 
Hope its a little better at least? But you can sorta see what I was talkin about, lolz...but it isn't too bad I think, except maybe for the lines? They're kinda awkward. I'll change em if you like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avatar: 





EDIT: Here's another version of the sig...made to look similar to your last sort of:

SigV2:


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 7, 2010)

I see what you mean about it being hard to make out... But I'll take it as is. THANKS VIZTARD!!

-Jamstruth picked up new avatar and sig-


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Viztard. Who's the guy in your signature?


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 7, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Hey Viztard. Who's the guy in your signature?
> Umm...I'm not sure, I looked up Solarobo through Google and found it...haha.
> And I was like "Ok, why not."
> 
> ...


Yea, well hope you enjoy it! Lolz, No problem!


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 7, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Would someone please make an avatar of DiZ(from Kingdom Hearts, he's in my current ava) for me?
> Anything you want to do with it is fine.
> 
> 
> ...


Any picture you want it based off of? Or is any with Diz alright?

EDIT: Uh-oh triple-posted...is that a problem?? o.O Sorryz!

EDIT 2: Ok Haflore I've got them done. Sorry, they're sorta rushed.

(Forewarning: They're kinda like mine sorta, like the borders? And also Diz doesn't have his "wrappings" fully covering his face in this pic. Unless you like it I can change it no prob.)

Avatar W/ Username





Avatar W/out Username:


----------



## haflore (Aug 8, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, these are great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would prefer it if his wrappings did cover his face fully, but it's no problem if you don't wanna change it.
Great font btw!


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 8, 2010)

FlashX007 said:
			
		

> Thanks I appreciate it. Also try different signatures. This one is good but I am sure there might be better ones. I like it though so no worries as long as you are ok with doing so.



Sorry i've been busy the past few days, and didn't have a chance to work on the avatar. You might not want a different signature, becuase I am making an avatar to match.

EDIT: I forgot the tool that I used to make the signature look like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't worry I'll figure it out. In the meantime, heres some other avatars for teh lulz. Tell me if you like them, and or you want me to make a sig based off of them.

EDIT 2: I made a lot more than I thought I would! lol. Plenty to choose from here. Also again, tell me if you want a certain style or a sig based of an avatar you see here.


































lololololol
I have quite the 'different' style, no? Sorry you got stuck with me as your designer!


----------



## redsmas (Aug 8, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> lololololol
> I have quite the 'different' style, no? Sorry you got stuck with me as your designer!



Your good but a little rough around the edges, try using better quality renders. Here have a look at this [Link]


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 8, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> The Viztard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, no problem!, but...if you want me to make one with his face covered I could do that no prob, its just that I couldn't find one with his face covered that I personally thought looked nice to start with. If you could provide me with a pic I could see what I could do.


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok got some Haflore...

Maybe something like these?? Hope you like em! Made em to look similar to the last ones! Unless you want to stick w/ the others, you can use these, lolz xD.

Avatar W/ Username:





Avatar W/out Username:


----------



## haflore (Aug 8, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Ok got some Haflore...
> 
> Maybe something like these?? Hope you like em! Made em to look similar to the last ones! Unless you want to stick w/ the others, you can use these, lolz xD.
> 
> ...


Than you again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



These are exactly what I was thinking of!
I'll keep the whole lot and switch 'em around when I get bored. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Great work!


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 8, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> The Viztard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright! Lolz, no problem, and thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2010)

You really are a great guy, Viztard. Not many people would sit around this thread and take on jobs like this. You really should be proud. Solarobo=yay.

(OK guise, I'm up for making avatars!)


----------



## FlashX007 (Aug 9, 2010)

No problem. I appreciate it and I love 'em. They look cool to me.


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 9, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> You really are a great guy, Viztard. Not many people would sit around this thread and take on jobs like this. You really should be proud. Solarobo=yay.
> 
> (OK guise, I'm up for making avatars!)
> 
> ...


Hey Flash, were you still looking for anything or are you fine? I saw you needed some help earlier but from what I remember or saw someone has helped you already??

EDIT: Nvm Flash, someones helped you already, lolz, didn't bother to read! Sorryz!


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 10, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> is someone doing my request
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll get on it if you can be a little more specific on what you want. 
Could you provide me with a pic?
An 8-bit pokemon? Or something 8-bit with a pokemon?
And both an avatar and sig would be so? 
And w/ your username on both? 
And please don't sound impatient


----------



## Yumi (Aug 10, 2010)

I got one last request.

An avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It has to have Rangiku (im such a fan of her, plus a bleach dweeb v.v)
my current one doesn't have high-colors nor fancy stuff..thats something im looking for but anything goes.

Surprise me! =)

(please and thanks)


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 10, 2010)

Escapa said:
			
		

> I got one last request.
> 
> An avatar.
> 
> ...


Want to provide me w/ a pic?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If not I'll just look for one if any is fine. And you want your username in it?


----------



## kiafazool (Aug 10, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. no pic  ;(
2. something 8-bit with pokemon
3.both ava and sig
4. yes, user on both
5. sorry


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 10, 2010)

Here ya go Escapa...sorry they were a little rushed as I seem to getting very busy now all of a sudden. It's really weird... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways here ya go (Hopefully they're to your liking!):

Type 1:
W/ Username:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W/out Username:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




```
[IMG]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/coldpoo/EscapaAva.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/coldpoo/EscapaAvaWithoutName.jpg[/IMG]
```

Type 2:
W/ Username: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W/out Username: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




```
[IMG]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/coldpoo/EscapaAvaV2.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/coldpoo/EscapaAvaV2WithoutName.jpg[/IMG]
```

And to kiafazool, I'll try to make yours when I can as I have to go right now on some personal business...sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully I'll get to it, eventually I will, but if someone could help you as of now, that would be great!


----------



## airpirate545 (Aug 11, 2010)

Would someone please make me a Jet Set Radio avatar and sig? Something with a graffiti-ish style would be really cool and I wood like this pic to be used. Thanks


----------



## Yumi (Aug 11, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Here ya go Escapa...sorry they were a little rushed as I seem to getting very busy now all of a sudden. It's really weird...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha! I loved this one! It's cute and awesome and perfecto! Thank you Viztard! ^.^'
It was beyond my liking


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 11, 2010)

Can someone make me a sig with Roxas and Sora from Kingdom Hearts?


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey kiafazool I have some for ya...
They're not my best, but I like em, hope you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I'm sorry if you don't like them, but I tried I swear... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tried to keep to your parameters...
And as people should be able to tell by now...I like my borders...haha xD

Here ya go:

Avatar:





```
[IMG]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/coldpoo/kiafazoolAva.jpg[/IMG]
```

Sig:





```
[IMG]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/coldpoo/kiafazoolSig.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 11, 2010)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Would someone please make me a Jet Set Radio avatar and sig? Something with a graffiti-ish style would be really cool and I wood like this pic to be used. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll help too to lighten Viz's load. :3


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 11, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> I'll help too to lighten Viz's load. :3


That would be nice! =D


----------



## airpirate545 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Viz, they're perfect!


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 11, 2010)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> Thanks Viz, they're perfect!
> No worries!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks! I love the sig! I'm keeping the avatar I already have. 

The sig is awesome! Thanks Viztard!

EDIT: Would it be possible for you to put, in a cool font, something like "Their destiny... is bound by fate" or something like that lol


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

I make only custom *avatars*.


----------



## FlashX007 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well I am fine and thanks for offering Viztard but if you don't mind then I might appreciate a Zero Avatar and Signature. Zero from the Megaman series. You don't have to if you don't want to but if you do try to find a special black one if not use the basic Zero. Again I am fine but if you want to then I would appreciate it.


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 12, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I love the sig! I'm keeping the avatar I already have.
> 
> The sig is awesome! Thanks Viztard!
> 
> ...



Yea, I'll get to it if you want, or when I have time....which is often enough, lolz, so just sit tight and I'll see what I can do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Old Zero or the "newer" one from his own Megaman games? (Like the GBA ones...)

EDIT: Grammar


----------



## FlashX007 (Aug 12, 2010)

Surprise me.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2010)

hey there , can i request a
high school of the dead sig. ?




EDIT : BTW how do you create the names in the IMG ?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 12, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's perfect! Thanks!


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 12, 2010)

You guys would you praise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you guys if you made a Naruto signature with this picture 



Spoiler










 and on the left side saying NarutoFreak in orange also a lot smaller


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 12, 2010)

NarutoFreak said:
			
		

> You guys would you praise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want something changed, just ask!

EDIT: The huge white background goes away when you set it as your sig. I changed my sig to that just to make sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT2: I just noticed it was your birthday on the portal! So, happy birthday!


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey FlashX007 I've got some for ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you like em! 
Sorry they aren't the "Black Zero" you wanted, but its Zero nonetheless. 
Any feedback or comments are appreciated!

Avatar:





```
[IMG]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/coldpoo/FlashX007Ava.jpg[/IMG]
```

Sig:





```
[IMG]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/coldpoo/FlashX007Sig.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 12, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> NarutoFreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thannk you for the signature I'll use it and also thanks for my birthday greet


----------



## FlashX007 (Aug 12, 2010)

O_O They are awesome thanks bro I love them. ^^


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 12, 2010)

NarutoFreak said:
			
		

> Thannk you for the signature I'll use it and also thanks for my birthday greet


Glad you like it!


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 12, 2010)

eL_sHanOa said:
			
		

> hey there , can i request a
> high school of the dead sig. ?
> Here are some for ya Shanoa...don't know exactly what to call you by, lmao... o.O ...
> Anyways, here they are. Sorry if they aren't to your liking, but I tried.
> ...


^.^ No problem, glad you like em!


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 13, 2010)

I think I'm gonna try to start making avatars and sigs. So feel free to ask me!


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh I think I'm going to make avatars and signatures too I mean mine came out great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pm if you want one made.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 13, 2010)

Somone wanna make me a sig with yoyo and beat from jsrf


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2010)

w0w...!
thats so cool !!!
thanks !!!

you can call me anything you want !!!


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 13, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Somone wanna make me a sig with yoyo and beat from jsrf
> Done and done! Hopefully you like it!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 13, 2010)

Can you make me a Signature and Avatar from RENT (the musical RENT)? If you can't make one from RENT, then Phantom of the Opera or Les Miserables or even Hairspray. (I'm turning into a Musical addict)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2010)

The Viztard,

May I ask,   how can you create the text in the image ?

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy183/e...pg?t=1281700203


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 13, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Can you make me a Signature and Avatar from RENT (the musical RENT)? If you can't make one from RENT, then Phantom of the Opera or Les Miserables or even Hairspray. (I'm turning into a Musical addict)
> Ok, so the DVD musical RENT or the broadway show RENT? I'm guessing the first?
> 
> QUOTE(eL_sHanOa @ Aug 13 2010, 04:50 AM) The Viztard,
> ...


Umm...not exactly sure what you're asking...but if I'm thinking correctly about your question, I create the text in the image through the same program I use to make the rest of the sig! Hope that's a sufficient answer.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 13, 2010)

^I think he means the font


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 13, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> ^I think he means the font


Ah, well in that case I use a font tool and type out the words using it (in Visitor BRK if you haven't noticed yet =P), and I then add effects to the font such as dropping  shadow and embossing and stuffs...soo ya....


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 14, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Ok, so the DVD musical RENT or the broadway show RENT? I'm guessing the first?



Either, they have nearly the same cast anyways. Although the cover of the movie version does look better.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry, I already made one so you dont have to make me one anymore. But I do hope that you will comment on the one I made. (even though I know it's not very good).

EDIT: Oops! Double post, sorry.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 14, 2010)

I might help in making. Just when I feel like it but I'll eventually create sigs


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 14, 2010)

I think I'm getting better at effect making. I'm bad with C4D's, but I can help with anyone who wants a sig that doesn't involve added effects but rather making a picture stand out in a unique way and also wants something more, fresh, I guess. Something that could involve a more different approach that doesn't involve renders that much. I do better with stock images. I can do renders, but I prefer stocks.

Actually, the only reason that I requested a sig in the first place was because I doubted my skills in this thing. It turns out I'm improving ever so slightly and this would be great practice for me.

The signature below me is actually very heavily edited from the original. I had to use Content-Aware Scale a lot, experimenting with a bunch of filters, Dodging and burning, and noticeable splatter brushes.


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 14, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Sorry, I already made one so you dont have to make me one anymore. But I do hope that you will comment on the one I made. (even though I know it's not very good).
> 
> EDIT: Oops! Double post, sorry.


AGH! I'm sorry I was taking sooo long...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Things just came up one after another so I didn't have too much time...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I started it I swear!
But at least you have a great one that is self-made!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Always feels good to put one up you made yourself huh?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and whats this font tool,
maybe i can help making ava and sig too...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 15, 2010)

In Photoshop it's called the TEXT TOOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mostly like to put a border on my fonts but on my sig I wont because I want to keep it plain and simple.
If you want to have a floating effect, It's good to put a drop shadow.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 15, 2010)

eL_sHanOa said:
			
		

> and whats this font tool,
> maybe i can help making ava and sig too...



Also, if your'e gonna make sigs, I recommend downloading a few more fonts.

http://dafont.com

Also, try to play with the text settings, for example, the text layer could have a different opacity, the one that lets it blend with the colors of the rest of the image (forgot the opacity setting). Try to use a shadow effect or possibly even bolden it. Remember to always sharpen everything (make a new layer and apply the image first). It will make it look better 90% of the time. 

To get a good color, a good technique is to add a gradient layer and set it to soft light and low opacity. You can also use color balance but it's slightly harder to figure out. Use the smudge tool also to make different parts of the sig blend together.

Adjust the light using a soft brush set to white and low opacity. If you want additional color, I recommend a splatter brush, as it spreads and fits to nearly everything. (Google Splatter Brushes)

Wow, it's almost like I made a mini-tutorial or something.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Aug 15, 2010)

Adding to the text detail:
Personally, I find text to be more suitable if they are closer to the focal and simpler. Anything crazy and chaotic or something that doesn't match the overall style of the sig can draw WAY too much attention away from your main focal (leading to flow gaps, decomposition, etc).

Mixing up multiple fonts in one setting can be nice too. Really, it's all about experimenting.
I.e., in a Spacey sig, use Tech font. In a fashion/girl render, use cursive. These are all simply examples of the mindset one should try using.

Lastly, sometimes you don't want text at all. ONLY USE TEXT IF YOU HAVE THE CHANCE TO. Don't let text additions be an obligation to every project. There are times where outcomes will look better without any sort of text. Don't always use your own name either. Maybe pick keywords to sum up your sig (or do both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 16, 2010)

Can someone make me an avatar (not signature) with paper mario, paper luigi, and paper yoshi?
Make the background transparent, only showing the bodies of the three 

PICTURES:



Spoiler: Picturessss



















Thanks D


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 16, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Can someone make me an avatar (not signature) with paper mario, paper luigi, and paper yoshi?
> Make the background transparent, only showing the bodies of the three
> 
> 
> ...


Like any arrangement of the characters? And do you want your username in it?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 16, 2010)

I made here just the way you said it in the description.





Just tell me if you'd like to have more changes in the positioning 'cause you weren't precise.
Cheers on my first avatar for others!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 16, 2010)

I need an Ava done, since I am a Boktai fan, I need a split image of Django with Otenko on the left, and Sabata with the moon on the right. As far as the Sig, a Jazz Jackrabbit with Sonic in it will be nice.  Thank you,


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 16, 2010)

Only the avatar for now. I wasn't really sure about split image so I just made one of those split faces in half things. The quality got messed up slightly but it's not that noticeable. It would have been seriously messed up if I tried to fit a whole image in half an avatar. It's not very good so I feel that your'e not gonna use it, but I tried my best.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 16, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any random position.. And yeah, I would like my username in it...
Infinite Zero's is nice, so I might use that unless yours is better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*EDIT:*
Oh yeah and PM me once done... Thanks soo much


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 16, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> The Viztard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...well I kinda stopped after he made that one...xD
His is perfect though isn't it?
Maybe ask him to put your username in if thats cool?


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 16, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LAWLLL 

You called her a "_he_"... xD


So yeah, i'll ask her


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 16, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> The Viztard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...ummm, crap. Ask her! =P


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Cannonbeat, got an avatar for ya, something else to choose from...hopefully you like it!
Will work on sig soon...

Avatar:





```
[img]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/coldpoo/Cannonbeat234Ava.jpg[/img]
```

EDIT:Grammar


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

@elshanoa - Photoshop can be used for text. It has a text tool that creates a new layer when you make a bit of text. You can then select that layer and add effects like Stroke, outer glow, inner glow, emboss and satin.

@Viztard

Do you EVER get TIRED?


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 19, 2010)

Someone make me buttons for my siggy?
Mario themed.. Thanks!


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 22, 2010)

Could someone make me an avatar similar to the one I have now? I tried to make it myself, but as you can see, it kind of failed. So yeah, Persona 3 themed please!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 23, 2010)

Who are the characters you want to be on your avatar?
Will be doing this when I have the time and when no one else is gonna do it. I'm busy at  weekdays


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 23, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Who are the characters you want to be on your avatar?


The male main character and Akihiko.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi there, can anyone make me a Salamence avatar and sig set? I just want something that looks nice, with a nice colorful background, and a green salamence in it.


----------



## fatherjack (Aug 24, 2010)

hi all - I got an uber easy request for a small image edit.

http://rapidshare.com/files/414916375/GX.png

(its a small 88 x 44 png) tpl from a neogamma forwarder wad banner
it says 'R6'  and I'd like one of you talented people to make it say 'R9'

If this is an inappropriate place to post this request - then please move as u see fit


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 26, 2010)

Changed my avatar for myself! Cam you make nice signature for me? Here the website.


```
http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/AsPic2020/PokeBW-2.png
```


----------



## prowler (Aug 26, 2010)

A sig with this plzkthnx.
With the space above the gun/rifle/wat could I have my name but with "_" a different colour from what "prowler" is.

Edit: There is no watermark-less version of this picture, sorry but you can just cut that out anyway.

OH and sizes have to be the same size as my current sig now.
300×140

Thanks


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd like a simple signature with mario sprites and live how he evolved over time.
OK that wasnt clear let me clearify. So like a really short signature yet very wide with old Mario sprites starting from the left and as we go right, the sprites become newer eg. Like starting from the left with NES super mario bors mario sprite and on the right, we end with Mario from Mario galaxy 2.
I'd also like a matching avatar.
Oh and I'd like the signature b/g color to be white.
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I'd aslo like my name written in black and small.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 26, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> A sig with this plzkthnx.
> With the space above the gun/rifle/wat could I have my name but with "_" a different colour from what "prowler" is.
> 
> Edit: There is no watermark-less version of this picture, sorry but you can just cut that out anyway.
> ...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 26, 2010)

Used the majestic content aware fill on photoshop. hope you like it


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 26, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Used the majestic content aware fill on photoshop. hope you like it


Nice it's better than mine


----------



## FlashX007 (Aug 30, 2010)

Can I request a avatar and signature? If so I request a better MegaMan theme. I like my current one but I hope I could get a better one. Again only if you want I won't request again if nobody wants to do it. Do it when you have time if you want to do it. Whatever works for you.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 6, 2010)

I like to have one about Soul Eater with Maka, Black Star and Death the Kid with their weapons in you now weapon-form. Feel free to play around with it.


----------



## FlashX007 (Sep 6, 2010)

I would like to change my request to a kingdom heart request. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why not I guess.


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry Mods but I really want my sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BA-BUMP


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 11, 2010)

Patience my friend, I'll try to do some requests right now.
Kwartel, could you look for pictures in their "weapon form" if you could? It would help a lot


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 11, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Patience my friend, I'll try to do some requests right now.
> Kwartel, could you look for pictures in their "weapon form" if you could? It would help a lot


Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


























Need some more?


----------



## FlashX007 (Sep 11, 2010)

I think I requested before him but I can wait.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 12, 2010)

Yea I know that you were first, I found KH renders already and I can't find good ones for kwartel. 
I'll start later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sig: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ava: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I can't find the renders like ^did so I can't do much but blending. I'll try again tomorrow. Tired *yawn* and I find it difficult to blend a plain render(the girl) with two characters that have backgrounds.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 12, 2010)

It's been 17 days of waiting patiently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know this is free and I shouldn't be complaining about something that I don't pay for but I thought I'd do a quick bump to remind everyone.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> It's been 17 days of waiting patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll make one for you. What do you want :3

Find me one picture, I'll make a sig. Only one picture on it, though. Not more than one.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 12, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> TheTwoR's said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


long sigs can't be made due to a 500  restriction. Suggest away!


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 12, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> TheTwoR's said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I meant like width = 500 and height = really short.
But whatever you could either make the one I suggested first or the simple second one.


----------



## FlashX007 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks alot I absolutely love the set. One of the greatest sets I ever had.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and avatar?


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 12, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> and avatar?



If its not too much.




If you want I'll do the ava just let me know.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK. Stay on for 5 minutes, and it'll be done.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

TheTwoR's Custom Set

Adobe Photoshop CS5

Avatar:




http://s1.bild.me/bilder/290710/26753402rs.png

Signature:




http://s1.bild.me/bilder/290710/37015392rs_sig.png


----------



## prowler (Sep 12, 2010)

should be saved as .jpg

the sig goes over the 80kb limit alone


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 12, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I can't find the renders like ^did so I can't do much but blending. I'll try again tomorrow. Tired *yawn* and I find it difficult to blend a plain render(the girl) with two characters that have backgrounds.


Don't rush it, but what you made ATM is kinda... meh (NO OFFENSE) I just don't like it.
BTW
Renders: http://www.google.nl/images?q=soul%20eater...280&bih=662
but please only the characters I already posted


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 12, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> TheTwoR's Custom Set
> 
> Adobe Photoshop CS5
> 
> ...



Can't be saved a jpg.
I'll convert it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry, that's just prowler_. He trolls me everyday.


----------



## prowler (Sep 12, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Don't worry, that's just prowler_. He trolls me everyday.


trolling =/= advice.
i'm just telling you about the 80kb limit.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's OK. I'm sure he can convert it.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Sep 12, 2010)

I lol'd at prowler the troll xD
Whoa! These perfections make it even better than perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Again I'll say, I appreciate the work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Changing ava and sig right now...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> I lol'd at prowler the troll xD
> Whoa! These perfections make it even better than perfect.
> 
> 
> ...


Gladja like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*tick good deed of the day*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 13, 2010)

New sig and ava! Made better V_V

*snip*


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 13, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> New sig and ava! Made better V_V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wel, there is one little point which could be changed (sorry) the white part around the girl could be darker to fit in better. (pretty please)
Then you did an awsome job


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Last and FINAL attempt





It was a weapon of Black Star. I liquefied it because it wouldn't be so noticeable since the girl is at front. Removed the c4d since it doesn't fit in.


----------



## lolzed (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll kindly ask someone to make me new epic Pichu avatar.(please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Nothing gay but make it a bit cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and a siggy would be a bonus thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(start making one IZ)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 14, 2010)

A GIF or a regular sig image? I'm not into animated avatars...








Not the best image but if you could tell me what you want, I can make it better. I can't seem to find good images of pichu.


----------



## lolzed (Sep 14, 2010)

I was hoping animated,but if the image is soo epic,i would use it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> I was hoping animated,but if the image is soo epic,i would use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yaayyy


----------



## hkz8000 (Sep 14, 2010)

Can someone please make me a dark themed shinji (from bleach) avatar. or if not then a durarara based one. my name on it would be nice too. i'd appreciate it. Thnx


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 14, 2010)

Uhmmm what dark theme? Is that a form or what?


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 15, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 15, 2010)

Heh happy you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel good helping out x)


----------



## lolzed (Sep 15, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well,I really don't know xD
I just want to see a really good ava for me to use...surprise me.


----------



## Raika (Sep 15, 2010)

Hope this is to your liking. :3


----------



## lolzed (Sep 15, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Hope this is to your liking. :3


I'm liking it...can you make it a bit more manly(lol)?
It's pretty good,and I might use it,but I'll wait and see if someone can whip up something better.

edit:if you want something to work on,something creepy/funny would be cool too(like teeth seen like he did something cheeky)


----------



## Raika (Sep 15, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you said a little cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmm, I'll find a "manly" one. :3


----------



## lolzed (Sep 15, 2010)

cute+manly...odd which is why i lol'd


----------



## Raika (Sep 15, 2010)

Final shot at this.


----------



## lolzed (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll go with the first thank you xD


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 15, 2010)

Just changed my avatar and Sig again. I'm not sure which set I like the best. What do you think.



Spoiler














___________________________________________________________________________


















___________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 15, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> edit:if you want something to work on,something creepy/funny would be cool too(like teeth seen like he did something cheeky)



How is this?





Or this ?





Edit: I just noticed that animated one is 50kb. Here is a smaller version (about 4kb)


----------



## lolzed (Sep 16, 2010)

but but,it's pichu,it can't get killed >


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh! I thought you drowned him in snot. 

Besides...
If you have ever been tortured for hours playing Pokepark Wii with a 6 year old you would be glad to see him chewed up and bloodied by a dog. 

Mew fuking Mew could go the same way as well.
.
.
.
.

Happy thoughts......  Happy thoughts.......


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2010)

Could somebody make me a sig with the above picture?
I'd like the dimensions of the sig to be similar to my current siggie.
kthx


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 19, 2010)

Just a question... do you have a longer horizontal picture?


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 19, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Could somebody make me a sig with the above picture?
> I'd like the dimensions of the sig to be similar to my current siggie.
> kthx


How's this






Edit:

I think this looks better


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 19, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> but but,it's pichu,it can't get killed >


Ok! to make up for my previos... um.... picture. 
I found this. It's not my work but you could always use it as a base.


Spoiler











Edit:
Here you go.





I tried to get some sparkly bling text into the animation but it's a bit hard to see at that scale. Its only 17KB so you should have plenty of room for you sig.

Edit2: we could keep Pikatu static and just leave the sparkling text.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 19, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it!
Thanks!


----------



## lolzed (Sep 19, 2010)

sorry I haven't responded yet -_-'


			
				jet™ said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,but I think I'll go with either Raika's or jet's.
Thanks for trying man!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

hey lolzed, STEAM av at the ready!


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 19, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I spent hours on that...... No.. Not really. 

Still, if anyone else wants it I can change the name.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 19, 2010)

What I Need:Full Metal Alchemist Avatar with my name in it.If my name doesn't fit thats fine too


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 19, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> What I Need:Full Metal Alchemist Avatar with my name in it.If my name doesn't fit thats fine too



Here ya go!





It's a little small, but I hope you like it! Your name was too long, so I just put the first letters of each word in your name


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 19, 2010)

Good Idead Thank you.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 19, 2010)

Or this:






The edge didn't ailise that good but it looks ok when you put it on the side bar background colour.


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 19, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least it's more creative than mine, lol.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just noticed this is 106wide. Maximum allowed is 100. I can shave 3 pixels off but any more will screw it up.

Oh well.


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay, here it goes:

Image type: Sig
Color scheme: Blue-ish, maybe with a touch of black and white

Main text: "Fishaman P"
Main text size: Medium to large-ish (around font size 20)
Main Font: Anything cool, like a slash-ish or paint-ish look (and please tell me of the font)

Secondary text: "???? Ultra Smasher"
Secondary text size: Slightly smaller than main text size
Secondary text font: Something like the SSBB font (Japanese can be anything displayed correctly)

Main Image: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Please PM me with the sig when it's done.  Oh, and I will owe you a favor ;-)

EDIT: Also, if either pic goes down because of stupid Ninty's intellectual rights, notify me and I will upload a permanent one.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 23, 2010)

Can i get a avatar with this image


Spoiler










And a sig with this?


Spoiler










You can make it any way you want, go wild!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 24, 2010)

I did his request first because it's much easier


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 24, 2010)

They are simple, but good. Thanks!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey, you dont need to put me in your sig. I appreciate the fact of me helping you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fishaman, can you tell me where you'd want your font to be? I have a font called Deathrattle BB for your main font


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 25, 2010)

First attempt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Criticism is necessary. 
It was difficult 'cause it's a small image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But improvements can be made since I saved the .psd


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 26, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Hey, you dont need to put me in your sig. I appreciate the fact of me helping you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't realise you had already done this one @infinite Zero. I had alread done an avatar and was going to start on the sig


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 26, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> First attempt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infinite Zero, Try that sig with this image


Spoiler


----------



## miigo (Sep 26, 2010)

hi guys,

can someone make me an avatar and sig set based around this

--
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2009...8/84/Shupng.png
http://www.dragonball.com/sagas_db/big/ep02a6.jpg
--

http://dragonball.wikia.com/wiki/Shu

Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 26, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero, Try that sig with this image
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks! Will do it tomorrow

Edit: I did it today. Here's the outcome.


----------



## miigo (Sep 26, 2010)

Infinite Zero, could you make me a ava & sig please? Not asking much, and I'd be really pleased if you could


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 26, 2010)

miigo said:
			
		

> hi guys,
> 
> can someone make me an avatar and sig set based around this
> 
> ...


This ok for the Avatar?





Edit: I have had a crack at the sig


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 26, 2010)

Many thanks Infinite Zero!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 27, 2010)

Miigo, avatar






Sig






Nice job Mantis41! I like the avatar


----------



## miigo (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks for the sets. much appreciated!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

I feel so good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your sig!


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 28, 2010)

Would someone kindly do this ava for me?? What I am trying to do is put the objection picture into the phoenix wright picture I have, but that's easy, but what I also want is the "objection!" to be changed to "gifi4!" in the same font and red of-course. Help appreciated.



Spoiler



[titlehoenix Wright]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler



[titlebjection]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






So if possible I would like someone to change the "objection!" into "gifi4!" with the same font or atleast close lol, and then put the "gifi4!" into the phoenix picture, you can resize this after completion if you wish, thanks for anyone who helps me.

PS. even if you can't resize, can I have it in full size please.

PPS. If you decide to resize it can I have the resized one and the original sized one please, thanks in advance.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

That's gonna be a really hard request to change the name to gifi4. Lookin' for some fonts though there isn't much exactly the same.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> That's gonna be a really hard request to change the name to gifi4. Lookin' for some fonts though there isn't much exactly the same.


Well, even if you can't manage, thanks for the effort, I tried myself but had no luck lol. One more thing, it does not have to be exactly the same, just close lol.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 29, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got this far. The text will have to be hand edited similar to my current ava. The other problem is you only have 100 pixels wide to play with which makes things rather small.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 29, 2010)

This has gotta be my craziest ava done LMAO.






I can still edit some parts of it if you want to.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> This has gotta be my craziest ava done LMAO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, I love it, it came out good, gonna set it as my ava, now for my part, I have to try and add that gifi4 to the enlarged phoenix wright for my pc background.


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello fellow Temps,

Someone kindly make this photo into an avatar sized photo..thanks in advance


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 29, 2010)

princeEyeless said:
			
		

> Hello fellow Temps,
> 
> Someone kindly make this photo into an avatar sized photo..thanks in advance


Here you go


----------



## miigo (Sep 29, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> princeEyeless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you, mantis, for the avatar.


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 30, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> princeEyeless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mantis41 for the edit..


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 2, 2010)

miigo said:
			
		

> thank you, mantis, for the avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Probs,

I missed some detail where the text went under the glove and blurred a bit. I'm a tad ocd so I fixed it


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 2, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> This has gotta be my craziest ava done LMAO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Job Infinite Zero that looks great.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2010)

I like my avatar, too.


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 2, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> I like my avatar, too.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 3, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you but I think you're better at most


----------



## LittleVo (Oct 3, 2010)

Heyy,guys 
Can i have a request of Sasuke(shippuden) in Team Taka Uniform and an
AWESOME background? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For avatar..


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 3, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just got too much spare time at the moment. My knee is still f'd.

Edit: I'll have to get back into photoshop, I am using infranview for rotations, colour and sizing and MS paint 7 for drawing at the moment.


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 3, 2010)

LittleVo said:
			
		

> Heyy,guys
> Can i have a request of Sasuke(shippuden) in Team Taka Uniform and an
> AWESOME background?
> 
> ...


can you provide some reasonable quality pics in a spoiler?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 3, 2010)

I love you guys, did I ever tell you that? I really do.

Anyway, could someone PLEASe make me a Fallout: New Vegas avatar and sig...and if you have time a userbar for sansa e200 series? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The last request isn't really as important as the ava and sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will shower the offer fullfiller with a million praises, and a year's supply of love for my fellow humans!


----------



## LittleVo (Oct 3, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> LittleVo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For sasuke?(you can just use shippuden if you want)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 3, 2010)

#1


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 3, 2010)

LittleVo said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I am messing with an animated avatar. give me a little bit and I'll see what it looks like

Edit: Here is the result





Edit 2:
Original pictures here:


Spoiler


----------



## miigo (Oct 3, 2010)

i shall use that


----------



## LittleVo (Oct 4, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> LittleVo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL you spelt Uchiha wrong..lol
I really Like the animated one can you could resize to make it bigger?


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 4, 2010)

LittleVo said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you load that avatar use the size boxes and force it to 100 x 114 so it doesn't stretch. I can't make it bigger. Avatar sizes you are limited to 100 x 140 pixels, signatures 500 x 150

Edit: I didn't make the originals, I just eddited them to make you sig and ava. You can right click the originals to view the source.


----------



## pikachu945 (Oct 4, 2010)

can I have a cool sig with pikachu behind a canadian flag with my username please!

http://archive.kontek.net/smashbros.planet...ges/pikachu.jpg


http://shannonmartin.net/wp/wp-content/upl...nadian-flag.png


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 4, 2010)

sure thing. on it now.

how about this?


----------



## pikachu945 (Oct 4, 2010)

great!!!! 100% thanks alot!
Copyright Infinite Zero we will sue if you save this pic lol


----------



## Sonic332 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey there can i ask  if you can make me a signature of fubuki Shirou with a background like of something snowy/ice and with the names Kyrie X Jaren.
heres an example of Fubuki if you dont know him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my request theme is something like it(snowish) too thx a bunch
here: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&sect...Shirou#/d2xbcoe


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sonic332 said:
			
		

> Hey there can i ask  if you can make me a signature of fubuki Shirou with a background like of something snowy/ice and with the names Kyrie X Jaren.
> heres an example of Fubuki if you dont know him
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 5, 2010)

Can somebody make two Yotsuba&! signature for me using the two pictures below?


Spoiler: Yotsuba Sleeping













Spoiler: Yotsuba Thinking










Thanks!


----------



## Sonic332 (Oct 7, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Sonic332 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ariatas (Oct 8, 2010)

hai guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im looking for a signature from reiri (from princess ressurrection) and would like if it included the name reiri herald of the titans and dragonblight eu in it aswell thx in advance:$ here are some pictures


----------



## FlashX007 (Oct 13, 2010)

I apologize for not being able to provide any pictures but I am crazy about Iron Man 2 right now and I was hoping to maybe get a avatar and signature to match my new interest. I have always received the best graphics from you guys such as my current one and I hope you can possibly help me out with this last request. I don't know many pictures that are good but I do really want a really good unique Iron Man avatar and signature. I am in the hospital and I am bored so I thought I would request.


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 14, 2010)

I understand if you dont have the time, but could you put my name my avatar pic please, in the bottom Cornerif possible.


----------



## googs (Oct 15, 2010)

hey...can i please get a picture of kirby with half of ichigos mask and his sword with links hat on top please!!
sorry if i ask for too much because i really want this.


----------



## westarrr (Oct 17, 2010)

hey...

i think its time for a new ava/sig after a half year, dontcha all think?


So, can you guys try to make a ava and/or sig on this image? (prefer avatar)


Spoiler










with my name on it, ofcourse



i'd really appreciate it


edit: u might have some problems with the image, when its really big, refresh the page untill its normal again..


----------



## Janky22 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey im new soo, as you can see, in dire need of a sig & maybe  an avatar to accompany the avatar, so lets get in there...

description:i want it to be riku like in this photo, or whatever variation makes it easier for you, and for it to have my username in a different-weird looking font

size (max 400x100): the same as my sig
images (if any): http://media.photobucket.com/image/riku/ji...anime/Riku2.jpg

thanks, counting on youse


----------



## westarrr (Oct 28, 2010)

westarrr said:
			
		

> hey...
> 
> i think its time for a new ava/sig after a half year, dontcha all think?
> 
> ...



If that picture is too hard, maybe this one will work

I couldnt link the Image right away, so the link is in the magic words "this one"


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 28, 2010)

hmmm i didnt see this right away and i'll start right now on your ava XD and would you like a sig? i can make you one using the first image you posted since it's wide and the 2nd pic (which is cute) your ava.






 here's your avatar! done quickly yet beautifully!


----------



## ariatas (Oct 28, 2010)

any chance you could make my signature to *puppy eyes* its on the previous page:x


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 29, 2010)

I saw requests on the other page... it's better and helpful if you would look for a picture since ava and sig makers will be doing the harder job. I'm irritated with people who give us extra work looking for an image.

---



			
				ariatas said:
			
		

> hai guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm. What? Can you make it clearer?

---
Flash, here's your set.









I hope that is enough. And btw I take requests not on order. I do what I want to.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 29, 2010)

Does someone wanna "HALLOWEEN-IFY" my current avatar so that I may don it until the 1st?

image source is here: http://gbatemp.net/uploads//av-53229.gif






DANKE!


----------



## FlashX007 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks! I love those! Sorry if I asked wrong. I do not take you for granted I appreciate your work its just I couldn't find a good picture.


----------



## westarrr (Oct 29, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> hmmm i didnt see this right away and i'll start right now on your ava XD and would you like a sig? i can make you one using the first image you posted since it's wide and the 2nd pic (which is cute) your ava.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man thanks a ton, i really love it!


----------



## ariatas (Oct 29, 2010)

uhm ye sorry if it was unclear well a signature with the picture i posted and then 2 lines on it. one being Reiri, herald of the titans 
Dragonblight Eu. sorry if it was unclear before:x


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 30, 2010)

LOL.






westarrr sig. Ooops! NVM you have your own.


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi.  Can anyone make a classy Castlevania Order of Ecclesia Sig?  Any pic.  Thanks.

Edit: Removed ava.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 31, 2010)

Any pic eh? Don't complain once you see yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not planning to do an ava unfortunately.
{M}artin, Sorry but I don't know how


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you Infinite Zero


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 31, 2010)

Kay so I need a sig (I wish I could find a picture but it's kinda simplistic what I want)

I just want a bloody Z with  some blood spatter maybe a pool of blood near it... With the words
'Corporation' behind it..

And if you have inclination... Maybe an Ava of just the 'Z' Ya know?

Kinda basic, but just what I want >.>


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Oct 31, 2010)

why cant i update my avatar? i keep getting an error.. but my image is jpg...

This

or

This

Edit: NVM

Edit 2: Cool Signatures you may want to try!



Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Langin (Oct 31, 2010)

Well I wanna change my style(again...) so heres my request:

Here is an example(its big! for my signature, the name I want on it is Lightning):



Spoiler



http://snakebitten.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/lightning_large.jpg



And ehm something like this for my avatar(without name):



Spoiler



http://www.ps3attitude.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/final-fantasy-xiii-lightning-render2.jpg


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 31, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Here is an example(its big! for my signature, the name I want on it is Lightning):
> Uh sorry but what does that exactly mean?
> 
> I made one
> ...


Your description is so not basic


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 31, 2010)

*Dark Langin please when you put images in regardless of how "big" they are use the image tags, the images get resized to fit (you could alwayssave them to your computer and re-upload the images to gbatemp, it makes things easier).*



			
				Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
This one isn't necessarily that difficult it's just one for the more editing savy (don't look at me I'm far too tired last night was a blast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 31, 2010)

I know about the picture about being large... sorry for the extra comments i just feel exhaused all day and didn't sleep tonight.


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 31, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I know about the picture about being large... sorry for the extra comments i just feel exhaused all day and didn't sleep tonight.



Neither did I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was quite a night actually bit of a party going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm beat but somehow not hungover at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my liver loves me.

I'm not sure but did you use a different pictures for that "Lightning" one? because it has a watermark above the word "Lightning" and the gun looks '_torn_' other than that though it's a nice sig.


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 31, 2010)

Haha I'm sorryyy I don't mean to be a nuisance


----------



## Langin (Nov 1, 2010)

@ Darkway: Whoops I forgot those things! Sorry.

@Infinite Zero. Thanks!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 3, 2010)

avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had a little hard time 'coz it wasn't a render 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it turned out to be Okay after a few adjustments with the colors.


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 7, 2010)

ok, all i want is just my sig changed to this
just need to change the text to my username, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(btw take your time im not in a rush for a new sig)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 7, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> ok, all i want is just my sig changed to this
> just need to change the text to my username, thanks p
> (btw take your time im not in a rush for a new sig)


good timing. I'm using Photoshop right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll start now


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 7, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thankx a zillion btw  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



should of said this earlier but i was wondering if the img could be a avar aswell?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 7, 2010)

I'll try to make an avatar out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, btw I'm trying to find out what font was used there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if i could change the font would it be okay? i'm imitating the layer styles as much as possible(if u know what i mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 7, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I'll try to make an avatar out of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem, i'm not fussy about the text anyway so just do whatever you want


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 7, 2010)

Done!
I hope that you like this


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 7, 2010)

AMZIN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thx


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 7, 2010)

i suggest you change the aspect ratio of the avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 choose 90 width x 83 height


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 7, 2010)

can anyone make me a cool avatar or sig pls with my name Xamus ace on it and it could anything be cool just with Xamus ace on it.

Thanks in advance if someone could actualy make a avatar or sig for me


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 7, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> i suggest you change the aspect ratio of the avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeh, ok thanks for the tip

@Xamus ace: you better off finding a pictire yourself, "cool" could mean anything to anyone, you won't get the one your expecting if you don't chose a pic yourself

dam, my avatar isn't showing up for some reason ok, got it working now just had to reupload it


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 7, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay i will try to find a good picture


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 7, 2010)

dont worry your avatar shows up just fine

-----
I hope requesting would be a little specific

Please at least post...[*]*Image for sig/avatar.*[*]*How you would like it to look.*[*]*Text or none(sig or ava)? What font and color?*even *just one* of those 3 would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DryYoshi (Nov 7, 2010)

I would like to request

Sig with my name on it:


Spoiler











Ava with my name on it:


Spoiler










Would really apreciate it


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 7, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> dont worry your avatar shows up just fine
> 
> -----
> I hope requesting would be a little specific
> ...


because she isn't a slave you know, doing all the editing for your avatar/sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ok, why are we we now double posting (quoting and re-posting?) because there is this thing called "time" so, wait for "time" to pass


----------



## DryYoshi (Nov 7, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> I would like to request
> 
> Sig with my name on it:
> 
> ...


----------



## hkz8000 (Nov 7, 2010)

hkz8000 said:
			
		

> Can someone please make me a dark themed shinji (from bleach) avatar. or if not then a durarara based one. my name on it would be nice too. i'd appreciate it. Thnx



I'll understand if you were busy with other requests, just atleast let me know that you cant work on it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 7, 2010)

i'll do it later midnight. it's 10PM here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't worry i'll do these requests one by one depending on the difficulty




			
				hkz8000 said:
			
		

> Can someone please make me a dark themed shinji (from bleach) avatar. or if not then a durarara based one. my name on it would be nice too. i'd appreciate it. Thnx


I usually ignore requests without pictures provided so forgive me, my job is just to the the sig/ava and not look for billions of image results


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 7, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> i'll do it later midnight. it's 10PM here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I might be inclined to help you out :3
I'm kinda bored and for some reason I keep looking at this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I will say though:

*No pictures included = request ignored* - I'm sorry but we're not pack horses we can't do EVERYTHING for you.
*If you want a character but not the background of the image, find a decent render* - (I currently suck at rendering) they are easy enough to find if it's a popular topic.
*Use spoilers for the images and put the image in the [img ]()[ /img] tags.*
*Finally give us a decent idea of what you want* - saying something cool doesn't really help we don't know you so we dno't know what you consider is cool.

(I sound like a complete moron with those guidelines, so take it with a pinch of salt I don't mean it nastily)


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 7, 2010)

*DryYoshi* - upload these yourself cause I'll remove them at some point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



*Avatar*





*Sig*







Honestly I didn't do much to the pictures themselve they seem too nice to change them much.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you DarkWay! Just what I wanted


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 7, 2010)

No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I quite enjoy doing this sort of thing anyway.
Keeps me busy


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 7, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> *DryYoshi* - upload these yourself cause I'll remove them at some point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nvm i see it


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 7, 2010)

No you're not blind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GBAtemp's tempermental uploading service


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 7, 2010)

I made one for DryYoshi as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Whew! Time to sleep


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 7, 2010)

night night Zero


----------



## DryYoshi (Nov 7, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> *DryYoshi* - upload these yourself cause I'll remove them at some point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And also thx Infinite Zero.

I'll will see which ones to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I used InfiniteZero's Sig and DarkWay's Avatar (DarkWay's Sig had the wrong aspect ratio)


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 7, 2010)

now, off you go and post more, once you get to 300, put a custom title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 copycat "from: Yoshi's Island"


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 7, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> now, off you go and post more, once you get to 300, put a custom title
> 
> 
> 
> ...


500, actually


----------



## Garchomp (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, i need a better Garchomp Avatar.

What I want: Avatar with this background http://img3.ak.crunchyroll.com/i/spire2/49...950760_full.png cut off any background you need, all i care about is the sky part of it.

and a garchomp picture something like this http://i678.photobucket.com/albums/vv149/X...pXousFINALB.png

Also, i would like the words UBERness! above my garchomp please!

Thanks!

Edit: Ava has been made, thanks Infinite Zero!


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay heres my pic : 



Spoiler










. pls make an avatar with my name on it  
thanks in advance to the person who would make it


now for my sig this pic : 



Spoiler










thanks aswel


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 8, 2010)

Hmm... if someone could maybe photoshop my avatar so it's got a bit of a 3D angle to it ot maybe even a bit of a blue-whitish tint, that's be cool.

My reference image is over there


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 8, 2010)

OH cool more requests 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--



			
				8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Hmm... if someone could maybe photoshop my avatar so it's got a bit of a 3D angle to it ot maybe even a bit of a blue-whitish tint, that's be cool.
> 
> My reference image is over there


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 8, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> OH cool more requests
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 8, 2010)

---






Upload the images on yourselves please ^^


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 8, 2010)

Any progress on my ava and sig . I posted above if anyone noticed


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 8, 2010)

didnt you see it?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 8, 2010)

didnt see what?


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 8, 2010)

OH thanks infinite zero for making it looks cool


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 8, 2010)

Garchomp said:
			
		

> Hi, i need a better Garchomp Avatar.
> 
> What I want: Avatar with this background http://img3.ak.crunchyroll.com/i/spire2/49...950760_full.png cut off any background you need, all i care about is the sky part of it.
> 
> ...


would this be good enough?


----------



## Garchomp (Nov 9, 2010)

@Infinite Zero

Yes! That's perfect! thanks so much!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 9, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

>


Eyyy!! That's pretty good!

But... just wondering if I could also get a copy of it without the blue tint.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 9, 2010)

OH sure, good thing I saved the .psd


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 10, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> OH sure, good thing I saved the .psd


Anything?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 10, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I just fucking had to.


----------



## playallday (Nov 10, 2010)

.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 10, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dick.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 10, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I try.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 10, 2010)

Can someone make a sig and an avatar for me? Haven't changed my avatar and sig for several months, and I'm tired of looking at the same, plain thing.

This should be the sig picture:






And the Avatar picture should be Jax (the dude in the picture) only with some...added effects to it? 

Thanks.


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 10, 2010)

I am r4ymond:
I'll attempt it when I get home from town, I don't have enough time to do it now so later


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 10, 2010)

Can someone make a avatar with this?




Feel free to make it in any style you want, also putting my username in is not necessary.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 10, 2010)

i'll leave the avatar to DarkWay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








---
Walugi, I lost the photo I made, i'll do it later on. >_<
---




CONTENT-AWARE SCALE FTW


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 10, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Walugi, I lost the photo I made, i'll do it later on. >_


----------



## mangaTom (Nov 10, 2010)

Can someone suggest an avatar/sig for me pls which is based on my user name(derived from peeping-Tom).I'm not really good with this things.


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't forgotten about that avatar! I have a banging headache, trying not to look at the screen for too long so I shall do a good job on it tomorrow. Sorry for the delay


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 11, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond:
> I'll attempt it when I get home from town, I don't have enough time to do it now so later



Yay! Thanks a lot! 

Can't wait to see it


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 11, 2010)

What happened to 5%?
He made the best ava and sig


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 11, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infinite Zero did you a sig HERE

and your avatar:






I was hoping to do abit more for it but my head is starting to hurt again (bad headaches).
Hope you like it!


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 12, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> i'll leave the avatar to DarkWay



Thanks for the great sig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's much appreciated

And thanks to DarkWay for the ava, too!


----------



## tenentenen (Nov 16, 2010)

Could someone please make me an Avatar/Sig pair that has BoBoBo's head for the avatar, and i know its ridiculous, but have "Mr. Cyclops Feather-brain Protozoa" (Also from BoBoBo) as the main part of the sig? Anyone who would do this for me would make me super happy. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## notmeanymore (Nov 17, 2010)

Could anyone color this avatar in for me? http://i51.tinypic.com/2qnabv9.jpg

My favorite artist drew this for a filler comic. It's supposed to be Tails, but it's pretty hard to tell since it's black & white.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 25, 2010)

can someone make this smaller to 80KB and 500X150 i really want this in a sig if you don't mind.






thanks very much.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 25, 2010)

crap! It's harder than i thought


----------



## benno300 (Nov 26, 2010)

Could someone make me a avatar and signature based on zelda phantom hourglass or one on the wooly's of rune factory but i prefer the zelda one.
Thanks for reading Benno~


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 26, 2010)

Can someone make the background of this transparent?


----------



## benno300 (Nov 26, 2010)

plz could someone make me a avatar and signature based on zelda phantom hourglass?
Or wooly's from rune factory?
Plz?


----------



## Trollology (Nov 26, 2010)

benno300 said:
			
		

> plz could someone make me a avatar and signature based on zelda phantom hourglass?
> Or wooly's from rune factory?
> Plz?



I'm not one of the profile pic/sig makers mentioned in the first post of the thread, but I'll work on it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm gonna make them based on LoZ PH.


----------



## Trollology (Nov 26, 2010)

benno300 I finished working with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it's not the best, and you don't have to put it on if you don't like it. I did in like just a few mins, so if you hate it or would like me to change something please tell me xP

This is the signature with your name at the bottom:


Spoiler











This is the signature without your name at the bottom:


Spoiler











And your profile picture or avatar or whatever it's called on here xD :


Spoiler











Also, if you hate the background (I based it on the scene when Zelda drowns), I can change it into a plain purple gradient or something. Please just tell me what you want changed Ok? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy!


----------



## benno300 (Nov 26, 2010)

wow trollogy i really like it!!!
Thank you  very much for your work!!
Thank you thank you thank you I'm surely gonna put them in


----------



## Trollology (Nov 26, 2010)

benno300 said:
			
		

> wow trollogy i really like it!!!
> Thank you  very much for your work!!
> Thank you thank you thank you I'm surely gonna put them in



It was really a piece of cake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you ever need a new set either request here again or PM me


----------



## benno300 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok I have it on now and it looks great!


----------



## Trollology (Nov 26, 2010)

benno300 said:
			
		

> Ok I have it on now and it looks great!



Glad you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And glad you found out how to put the signature on


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi !

Would someone create a avatar and a sig for me?

Ideas welcome!

(have some pictures but not many...)

Greetz and thx in advance


----------



## Trollology (Nov 26, 2010)

Freezer6 said:
			
		

> Hi !
> 
> Would someone create a avatar and a sig for me?
> 
> ...



I'd make one again, but not something too difficult cause I *really* need to nap. The signature and profile pic I made for benno300 above wasn't hard.
But give me an idea. I'm not good at thinking, I'm good at working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, do you want your username in it?


----------



## Trollology (Nov 26, 2010)

Freezer 6 if you want just PM me ideas/pics and after I wake up I'll work on them ASAP.
But I'm not gonna think of a profile picture and signature for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What if you didn't like the material I put in it? Y'know? Besides, if you read the first post of this thread, it says to clarify


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 26, 2010)

The requesting is simple enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why can't you people just provide images and specifications? We're doing the much more complicated thing more after all...


----------



## Trollology (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree with Infinite Zero.
Oh well, if you're not gonna tell me what to make, I'm making your signature and picture based on Mario or Yoshi or something. (Best thing I could think of atm xP )
If you hate the results, you don't have to put them on Ok? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cause you might not like Mario Kart or something so yeah you're free to pick whether or not you'll use them.
I'll post again when I'm done.

EDIT: Yoshi is the easiest atm. I will work on Yoshi.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 27, 2010)

Morning.....thanks for doing so...and should i sent you my little [email protected]

Yoshi is cool! and my name in my signature...hmm if you have a good idea(didn't have the cutest username)


----------



## Trollology (Nov 27, 2010)

K Freezer6 I'm done. It's not the best and please tell me if you want anything edited cause I save it as a PSD file as well which is simple to edit. It might not be the best but again, I did it in a couple of minutes. I was gonna try to make one Professor Layton-based, but it's difficult finding a nice background for that, and gradients wouldn't suit. So I made a simple Yoshi one. Sorry if you're not a fan of yoshi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

This is your signature:


Spoiler











I put your username in it with a suitable Mario font.

And your avatar:


Spoiler











Basically just the yoshi throwing an egg part.

Remember, if you want ANYTHING edited, I have a PSD file so editing should be very easy.
Also again, please, if you don't like it then *don't put it on* just so I don't feel bad or something. I really don't care if you put it on or not. I'm not that sensitive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, if you hated it and want a different picture and signature, please give us an idea or picture. It's hard to magically guess what you like.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, yeah


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 27, 2010)

WOW  Great work you're doing....if you tell me how to get these pics in my profile,i would be very thankful.

I like your work,but if i ever would something new could i post again?


----------



## Trollology (Nov 27, 2010)

Freezer6 said:
			
		

> WOW  Great work you're doing....if you tell me how to get these pics in my profile,i would be very thankful.
> 
> I like your work,but if i ever would something new could i post again?



Of course I'll tell you how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On the top right corner, there's a "My Controls" link. Click that.
Down on the left, there is "Edit Avatar Settings".
When you're there there is "Enter a URL to an online avatar image".
In the provided box after that, type this in:
http://i56.tinypic.com/96arf8.jpg
And click update avatar.

For the signature, go back to My Controls.
and over "Edit Avatar" there is "Edit Signature".
Click that.
You will see a giant box. Make sure it's empty and then click that picture icon at the top.
There will be a small pop-up box, type this in:
http://i56.tinypic.com/2w6rmtk.jpg
Then press enter and click Update Signature. Done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yeah, people occasionally change their pics and signatures. So it's definitely not a problem to ask here again I guess


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 27, 2010)

THX a lot for your quick and good work ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm proud to show it at gbatemp.

Greetz


----------



## Trollology (Nov 27, 2010)

Freezer6 said:
			
		

> THX a lot for your quick and good work !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow np 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm glad you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I should really make myself a good one when I have the time


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 27, 2010)

What i have to do to get some additional Text in my signature( i wrote some text under the link i filled in the big box but i i update 

my sig there is no text?)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 27, 2010)

It probably goes beyond the allowed space.

The word at the bottom of my sig is cut-off.


----------



## Trollology (Nov 27, 2010)

Freezer6 said:
			
		

> What i have to do to get some additional Text in my signature( i wrote some text under the link i filled in the big box but i i update
> 
> my sig there is no text?)



Hmm my signature is the same size as yours. Let me try...
(I'll post the results)


----------



## Trollology (Nov 27, 2010)

Hmm it works. Can't see why it doesn't work for you.
Did you write the text you want next to the image link or under the image link?
I wrote it under. Try that.
Also, people are gonna have to scroll down to see the text cause it would exceed the size limit. Should I edit your signature and make it a little smaller to fit the text or is it fine?


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 27, 2010)

Wrote it under the image link....if it's not a prob i would take it a little smaller, so i can put only one line under my sig...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 27, 2010)

How about putting the text above?


----------



## Trollology (Nov 27, 2010)

Freezer6 said:
			
		

> Wrote it under the image link....if it's not a prob i would take it a little smaller, so i can put only one line under my sig...


Done!
All you have to do is go back to the edit signature page and replace the old link with this:
http://i56.tinypic.com/14sntae.jpg





Oh there's no need to give credit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But do as you wish ;P


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 27, 2010)

Perfect!

That's what i want....

thx a lot


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 27, 2010)

The important ones are the people that do the work for others and so they should became the credits they deserve!


----------



## Trollology (Nov 27, 2010)

Freezer6 said:
			
		

> The important ones are the people that do the work for others and so they should became the credits they deserve!



No problem!
But this topic was made so people make pictures and signatures for others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And I'm not forced to make pictures and signatures, it's an option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean idk how to put this together, I appreciate the credit and all, but I find it unnecessary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if it makes you feel better giving credit, then do as you wish


----------



## Sonic0509 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi!
Next request is mine(AV + sig) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be happy if there will be something from:
-Sonic the Hedgehog
-Bleach anime
-Touhou Project(maybe Cirno?)
-Last Window/Hotel Dusk
If it's posiible please mix it all together if not you better know what to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 27, 2010)

Sig: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ava:


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 27, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Can someone make the background of this transparent?



Repeating my request cause nobody listened to it


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 27, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get office word and open pic toolbar and click on that brush icon th click on the white area


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 27, 2010)

I pretty much hate GIFs so I skip them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry...


----------



## notmeanymore (Nov 28, 2010)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Could anyone color this avatar in for me? http://i51.tinypic.com/2qnabv9.jpg
> 
> My favorite artist drew this for a filler comic. It's supposed to be Tails, but it's pretty hard to tell since it's black & white.



I'm with Crazzy. :|

At the very least, if you could say like "Nah, I can't do that/don't have time/too big a project" or "I'll work on it later" I'd be appreciative.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry tehskull, I'm not into coloring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Rockstar's request through IM


----------



## Trollology (Nov 28, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would if it wasn't an animated GIF. Why though?


----------



## Sonic0509 (Nov 28, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thhhhhaaaanks! I love that background!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks and you're welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's all for now V_V 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna let other Tempers have their chance


----------



## Trollology (Nov 28, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Thanks and you're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Someone request something. I'm in the mood for photoshop.


----------



## Renegade Zero (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey! Could somebody make an avatar from this http://uk.gamespot.com/users/F22_King_Rapt...btRgu7hqb7Brukg
and a sig from this http://www.mddes.com/background/postcard.img428.htm

Would be very grateful! Thanks!


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 29, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> I would if it wasn't an animated GIF. Why though?



Cause I want to use it on another forum which doesn't have white as a background :|


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 29, 2010)

Could some one do a sig of Arnold Schwarzenegger's head (with a crazy expression) well edited onto a body of a Kamen Rider doing a Rider Kick (their signature kick in mid-air, can be googled if unaware) with flashy effects in background?


----------



## lolzed (Nov 29, 2010)

Who wants to Christmas-ized my ava 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 29, 2010)

Arnold, I'll try to do that, but don't expect me that much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Argh... with all these requests... must... resist!


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 29, 2010)

lol I'd be eternally grateful to you either way, it's a cheesy idea


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd be grateful if u cud make me an avatar of a Starcraft II marine, and a sig of a zergling, eating a marine. I'm not in a rush or anything, so if you have time to do it, cool, if not thats okay too.

Thanks


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 29, 2010)

LOL Arnold, I made one for you


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 29, 2010)

LOL that is awesome! Thank you Infinite Zero, I will add to my sig when I get home and give credit where it's due 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## prowler (Dec 1, 2010)

edit: not needed.


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 1, 2010)

Can someone make me an avatar with this on it?
Christmas themed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PM me when done


----------



## Narayan (Dec 2, 2010)

i would like to request an ava using this characters: ×†×



Spoiler: the characters texture would be like this geass logo, color black, not silver











i would like some black aura or flame around the characters. i would also request another ava same as this one but without the flames/aura, instead it's embedded in a snowflake(this is for christmas).

thanks for anyone who will do it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 2, 2010)

IchigoK2031 said:
			
		

> and a sig of a zergling, eating a marine.


As much as I want to do it, but where do you get that kind of picture?


----------



## The Viztard (Dec 3, 2010)

@Crazzy1

Is something simple like this fine?

Pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




URL: http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/co...tnogreenhat.jpg

EDIT: Haven't made any sigs and avatars in a while...sooo when I have free time, which was the problem before and still sorta is...I'll be looking at this thread!


----------



## Sop (Dec 3, 2010)

Can I have a sig with the Mr Men on it? And an avatar if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 3, 2010)

@Infinite Zero: can you please make me a sig? i love your works... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's simple.. a picture saying 

"Hate, Kill and DESTROY!!!
-Totoy_Kamote"

something like that.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SIZE: 500x100


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 3, 2010)

Pretty simple eh?
Just uh, text? Don't worry, I'll make it as good-looking as I can


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 3, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Pretty simple eh?
> Just uh, text? Don't worry, I'll make it as good-looking as I can


yep! tnx in advance!


----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 3, 2010)

Renegade Zero said:
			
		

> Hey! Could somebody make an avatar from this http://uk.gamespot.com/users/F22_King_Rapt...btRgu7hqb7Brukg
> and a sig from this http://www.mddes.com/background/postcard.img428.htm
> 
> Would be very grateful! Thanks!



Can anyone help?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah sorry! I didnt see that request... I'll do it after Kamote's request.

Done, I hope it's okay for you


----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 3, 2010)

No worries, let me know whenever your finished. Cheers


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 3, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> @Crazzy1
> 
> Is something simple like this fine?
> 
> Pic:



Great! Just what I wanted


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 4, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Ah sorry! I didnt see that request... I'll do it after Kamote's request.
> 
> Done, I hope it's okay for you


tnx! it's perfect!


----------



## Narayan (Dec 4, 2010)

nobody's doing my request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: from previous page




i would like to request an ava using this characters, ×†× 
the intersection of the x should be in line with the intersection of the cross

the characters' texture would be like this geass logo, color black, not silver





i would like some black aura or flame around the characters. i would also request another ava same as this one but without the flames/aura, instead it's embedded in a snowflake(this is for christmas).

thanks for anyone who will do it.


----------



## Sop (Dec 4, 2010)

Can someone  (Infinite zero) do a Mr Men sig for me.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 4, 2010)

@game01 I'm sure someone else can do that like The Viztard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I know I'll suck on a request I avoid it haha.

@Sop Any image will do, right? As long it's Mr. Men?


----------



## Narayan (Dec 4, 2010)

uhhmm okay, thanks
i'll wait for the others, maybe trolling them would be a good option. haha just kidding


----------



## Sop (Dec 4, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> @game01 I'm sure someone else can do that like The Viztard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, pretty much.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 4, 2010)

@infinite zero: can you make an avatar for me? can't think of anything... i can't think of anything that goes with my sig and name... tnx in advance!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 4, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

>



This looks so awesome!!! Great job Infinite Zero, you rock! Thanks again!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 4, 2010)

Now can someone make me a new ava and sig for my ava this


Spoiler










like my name to be visible to the eye and is like writen in blood to go with my user name which is like an assasin

Now for my sig it should be like horror example the back round is black and my Name Vigilante should be written in blood in the middle.
hope someone makes this thanks in advance


----------



## Midna (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 4, 2010)

I made you one Midna. It's not very good though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Edit: Wait, your avatar changed?!?


----------



## Midna (Dec 4, 2010)

XD
Someone's cache doesn't refresh much. It's been this way for like two weeks. Though I do like that a lot.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 5, 2010)

Just a question is there any progres in my request


----------



## Sop (Dec 5, 2010)

Any progress on my request?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 5, 2010)

I hope infinite zero gets to see my request


----------



## The Viztard (Dec 5, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> nobody's doing my request
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So something like a asterisk on a stick? ( * ) And it to be black and embossed?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks like infinite zero is not in the mood to make any today


----------



## The Viztard (Dec 5, 2010)

Yo Vigi, this is something that I threw together somewhat quickly.
I think you want IZ to make you one. You can use these if you like...hope they're at least decent to ya.

Ava: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



URL: http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/co...igilanteAva.jpg

Sig: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




URL: http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/co...igilanteSig.jpg

Img Code: img]http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/coldpoo/VigilanteSig.jpg[/img] (add a bracket to the beginning --> [ )


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 5, 2010)

Viztard really thank you for making my ava and sig thanks allot


----------



## The Viztard (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Midna, here's a Santa Hat for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ava: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Url: http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/co...idnaXmasAva.jpg

EDIT: @ Vigilante, no problem. Sorry it isn't so much as "quality work" though...glad you like em though!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 5, 2010)

hey viztard is it possible for you to make my sig a bit bigger about as big as mucus sig which I found here

Which I think is about 500x150


----------



## The Viztard (Dec 5, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> hey viztard is it possible for you to make my sig a bit bigger about as big as mucus sig which I found here


It's impossible I'm sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J/K!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Here ya go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ava: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMG Code:


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 5, 2010)

Well thats another thank you


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 5, 2010)

Quality is bad because I reduced the size, I don't want it to go over the limit.
If you want minor changes, you can still ask for it since I had the .psd


----------



## mameks (Dec 5, 2010)

If someone wants, they can make me a new avatar/signature. I've been thinking I need a new one :3


----------



## Sop (Dec 5, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Quality is bad because I reduced the size, I don't want it to go over the limit.
> If you want minor changes, you can still ask for it since I had the .psd



Nah it's perfect.


----------



## The Viztard (Dec 5, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> If someone wants, they can make me a new avatar/signature. I've been thinking I need a new one :3


Anything specific or a general theme in mind?


----------



## mameks (Dec 5, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, pretty much (SFW) completely free-reign


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 6, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> can someone make this smaller to 80KB and 500X150 i really want this in a sig if you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



could some one do for me pretty please.


----------



## The Viztard (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey shlong, hope you like Yotsuba! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If not...sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ava: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Url: http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/co...o/shlongava.jpg

Sig: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Url: http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/co...o/shlongsig.jpg

@DJPlace: I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 6, 2010)

christmas is near is it possible for anyone to put something in my current ava to make it christmas themed just for the season


----------



## mameks (Dec 6, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Hey shlong, hope you like Yotsuba!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Thanks :3


----------



## Narayan (Dec 6, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler: no, like this
















any of the two alignments you think looks better will do
yeah it's black and embossed, with an aura around each character. i'm having second thoughts about the color of the aura being black.


----------



## Midna (Dec 6, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Hey Midna, here's a Santa Hat for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks


----------



## The Viztard (Dec 7, 2010)

Yea, no problem guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@shlong, I see what you did with the sig and I could maybe fix it so it doesn;t look so "pixelated" or distorted-ish

@game01: Alright, I'll see what I can do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Midna: Uh-huh, no worries! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: My original post wouldn't show...


----------



## .Chris (Dec 7, 2010)

a small santa hat on my wii transformer?


----------



## Sop (Dec 7, 2010)

A santa hat on Mr Bump?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 7, 2010)

well could anyone just put a santa hat on my ava


----------



## mameks (Dec 7, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Yea, no problem guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I hadn't realised it had become distorted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you could, that'd be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, posts keep randomly disappearing...there's a thread about it in Site Suggestions and Discussion.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm after a Luffy (One Piece) ava but not requesting it yet as I am still looking for a picture...Right now I have this one 



Spoiler










 I'm after the same one but without the text in the middle of the picture...
If someone manages to get rid of the text (I'm still looking for a pic without the text as well) then all the editing I want is "gifi4 the pirate king" or something like that...

PS. Don't get me wrong, I love the ava that Infinite Zero made for me, she did a good job, but I feel like a One Piece ava now...


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 7, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> I'm after a Luffy (One Piece) ava but not requesting it yet as I am still looking for a picture...Right now I have this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a suggestion pls do not get pictures that have links are big and seen easily but your picture is good enough


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 7, 2010)

I would love to but lol there's a watermark.


----------



## The Viztard (Dec 12, 2010)

Here ya go shlong! Sorry it took so long! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Things just kept on coming up one after another! But nevertheless, here it is!

Sig Revised: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Img Code: http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s122/coldpoo/shlongsigbigger.jpg[/IMG

(Yea I know, it doesn't look much better than what you had before...but that's what happened...use it if ya want! [img]http://gbatemp.net/vanilla/emoticons/smile.gif)

@game01: Still working on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, give me some time and I'll see what I can wring out...


----------



## Narayan (Dec 12, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> @game01: Still working on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's okay, don't stretch yourself much. i can wait


----------



## mameks (Dec 12, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Here ya go shlong! Sorry it took so long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Langin (Dec 13, 2010)

Can someone Christmastise my avatar that I currently use?


----------



## Trollology (Dec 13, 2010)

Lightning said:
			
		

> Can someone Christmastise my avatar that I currently use?



Check your inbox.


----------



## Langin (Dec 13, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, I love you!


----------



## tenentenen (Dec 19, 2010)

tenentenen said:
			
		

> Could someone please make me an Avatar/Sig pair that has BoBoBo's head for the avatar, and i know its ridiculous, but have "Mr. Cyclops Feather-brain Protozoa" (Also from BoBoBo) as the main part of the sig? Anyone who would do this for me would make me super happy.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It's been a while, and I feel bad that I'm asking again, but anyone feel up to this?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 19, 2010)

Who is Mr. Cyclops Feather-brain Protozoa? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and is this BoBoBo? 
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR...o_haOl3hkgX_Nsw


----------



## tenentenen (Dec 19, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Who is Mr. Cyclops Feather-brain Protozoa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is Bobobo, and the reason I said that Cyclops Feathewr Brain Protozoa is ridiculous, Is because it's near impossible to find a picture of him, but I found the episode on youtube, and took a screen cap for reference, but it would probably be better to redo him somehow, like draw it in photoshop better, enhance the image, or something I dont know, cause the quality is bad, but here he is for reference:


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 19, 2010)

tententen
*Avatar:*




*Signature:*





sorry if its bad, haven't use photoshop for a while


----------



## tenentenen (Dec 19, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> tententen
> *Avatar:*
> 
> 
> ...



Not to be rude, but that Is pretty much what I could come up with on my own. Not that it's bad, I like it, but I wanted something that's out of my own skill range, to make it really unique. I'll probably just try to do it myself.

Thanks for giving it a go. I really Appreciate it.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 21, 2010)

Can anyone find me a screenshot in secret of the cape west when Kyle Hyde was smiling,I think that happen when you visit Luckys Cafe for the first time and Kyle orders coffee and smiles afterward.
Planing to make it my personal photo.Thanks in advance to the person that will post it.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 21, 2010)

Um, this is the Ava and Sig request thread and what you are requesting has nothing to do with avatars and signatures. Can you please ask elsewhere?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 21, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Can anyone find me a screenshot in secret of the cape west when Kyle Hyde was smiling,I think that happen when you visit Luckys Cafe for the first time and Kyle orders coffee and smiles afterward.
> Planing to make it my personal photo.Thanks in advance to the person that will post it.







For the first time?


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 21, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Um, this is the Ava and Sig request thread and what you are requesting has nothing to do with avatars and signatures. Can you please ask elsewhere?


He actually already requested somewhere else, the general off-topic. Vulpes Abnocto locked the thread and linked directly to this thread. 

So basically he's here because a mod told him to come here.

http://gbatemp.net/t270613-picture-request


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 21, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Can anyone find me a screenshot in secret of the cape west when Kyle Hyde was smiling,I think that happen when you visit Luckys Cafe for the first time and Kyle orders coffee and smiles afterward.
> Planing to make it my personal photo.Thanks in advance to the person that will post it.


I'm not very familiar with the Kyle Hyde games, but by searching google images for kyle hyde, I found this:






I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for or not.
It almost looks like someone used a camera and took a picture of their DS screen.


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 21, 2010)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> It almost looks like someone used a camera and took a picture of their DS screen.


That's because it is.

Lazy crop, in case you were too lazy to do it yourself.
Likewise, I'm too lazy to fix the glare to the left. Oh well.


----------



## Trollology (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know if requesting a request is allowed on here.. xD
Anyone wants an ava/sig?
I have PS open now so yeah.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 22, 2010)

well thanks to ineap09 and Twiffles  for finding the picture


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 26, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> well thanks to ineap09 and Twiffles  for finding the picture


No prob!






EDIT: WOOHOO! 100th post!


----------



## Sop (Dec 29, 2010)

Can I please have an Ava with Mr Bump on it? Please.


----------



## mameks (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesh, another request.
Thanks Viztard for the last set, they're awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you're currently working on other things, this can go at the bottom of your list, as it's not urgent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've come up with something I want, in a general sense :3
A Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann pair.
If you don't know what it is, shame on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thanks in advance.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sop said:
			
		

> Can I please have an Ava with Mr Bump on it? Please.Here, I tried to make it. Take it if you like it, or wait for someone else to make another one. You choose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sop (Dec 31, 2010)

I think I will wait.


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 31, 2010)

Right, Ichigo has run her course now and I must move on... Could somebody make me an avatar and sig out of this image?



Spoiler: Warning 1600x1200 Picture inside


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2010)

Can I have an Ava based on Toon Link and my name Rockstar


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 31, 2010)

Pretty much many people are requesting so me too.




Just want a ava(because still satisfied with my current sig)
Anyways,I like my name be written big enough to be easily seen and at the side of the picture(I hope it fits ) and once again must be written in a cool way in blood and must be 100x140 big which is the limit.


PS:if my name doesnt fit or looks weird just put my name below the face and for reference on where and how to put my name refer to kivan's ava HERE(the name can be written up to down or etc just get what looks the best)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 31, 2010)

I hope it's okay. Happy New Year everyone. (At least in our place it is. IT'S 12:00 MY GOD.)


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year thanks for the Ava


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> I think I will wait.


I couldn't help but notice that no one else has made one yet...so I tried again. 

You like try #2?






Sorry I'm not that experienced at making these things yet...


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 1, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Pretty much many people are requesting so me too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hmm...what do you think of these? I used a font named "YouMurderer". 

Try #1: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Try #2:


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 1, 2011)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man its realy damn great


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 1, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Thanks man its realy damn great


I'm glad I was able to help.


----------



## Sop (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you. I'm going to use the second one.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Thank you. I'm going to use the second one.


You're welcome! I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 5, 2011)

Could someone remove the background of my avatar? I just want it to be clear.


----------



## Sop (Jan 6, 2011)

Could someone get a cool wolf picture and put the words air wolves on it? (NOT A SIG OR AVA JUST A REQUEST FOR MY FRIEND.)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 6, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Could someone get a cool wolf picture and put the words air wolves on it? (NOT A SIG OR AVA JUST A REQUEST FOR MY FRIEND.)


Cool is such a bland word.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 6, 2011)

Did this in 5 minutes and it kinda sucks so forgive me. (too lazy to blend the text)


----------



## Sop (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah.. can someone else try?


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 8, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Yeah.. can someone else try?


Ooo! Pick me! Pick me!

*fifteen minutes later*

...hmm...
...it didn't turn out as well as I had hoped...oh well...take it or leave it.








Spoiler: blurred letters look better?











I'm still not very good at this stuff yet. T_T


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 8, 2011)

_Minimal_ effort. Kingdom Blade's better.





I just used it as a time-filler.


----------



## Langin (Jan 8, 2011)

I would like to have a new signature in the theme of tetris ds, with mario, link and Tetris blocks!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2011)

Well this is rather simple but can anyone put a thin boarder around the sides of my sig and ava


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 11, 2011)

YEah I want a new Ava+Sig:




Use that render for the face in the Avatar and the sig try using the same or similar render as in same art style and all.If you cant find any just use the same one and Give it a silver background and have my name in the KH font in both ava and sig
In the ava put just Sora and keep em both in the sig


----------



## Raika (Jan 11, 2011)

Yo Rocky, not exactly what you requested but... Heh.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 12, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Yo Rocky, not exactly what you requested but... Heh.







Now i know Raika is really back and its not somebody else using his computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks alot bro


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 12, 2011)

Could someone remove the background of my avatar? I just want it to be clear.


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey, I was wondering if somebody could do something very cool with a Longhorn beetle as a picture for Avatar and signature. (The animal is know in dutch as "boktor", (my name), but i think its Longhorn beetle in English),

Thanks in advance


----------



## Waflix (Jan 12, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Could someone remove the background of my avatar? I just want it to be clear.








 It kinda failed... But it is a beginning.
I will postt a beter one as soon as possible.

I also found out that is almost impossible to edit a .gif animation without getting what I have. I probably have to edit it frame by frame. But I will see what I can do for now.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 13, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for attempting at least. Oh and just a bit of a warning, there's a bit of blue in between 8Bit's arm and face in some frames. Same for some of the other tight spaces during animation.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 13, 2011)

Yay! I used Adobe Image Ready CS2 9.0, and I think I have done it!


Spoiler



*Original*





*First Attempt*





*Second Attempt*







Here you go, 8BitWalugi!
If you see any mistake, please just say it. I will update it as soon as possible.


----------



## Langin (Jan 13, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> I would like to have a new signature in the theme of tetris ds, with mario, link and Tetris blocks!








I hope this is a good example!


----------



## Waflix (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello.
I would also like to request a Avatar and/or Signature.
I would like them to have something to do with FF III, FF IV, FF: CC: MLAAK, Professor Layton, DQ IX, or something in that direction.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 15, 2011)

Pls I am begging for some one to remove the black backround from this picture:



Spoiler










I realy like it to be my new ava so pls anyone remove the backround and just leave the picture.(pls dont resize)


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 15, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Hello.
> I would also like to request a Avatar and/or Signature.
> I would like them to have something to do with FF III, FF IV, FF: CC: MLAAK, Professor Layton, DQ IX, or something in that direction.


Well anyways I tried to make an ava ,so I present you :


Spoiler










v1



Spoiler










v2 now with boarder
PS:the size should best be 100x100 and if any problems about ava just PM me


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 15, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Hello.
> I would also like to request a Avatar and/or Signature.
> I would like them to have something to do with FF III, FF IV, FF: CC: MLAAK, Professor Layton, DQ IX, or something in that direction.


Either of them?


----------



## Waflix (Jan 15, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the avatar I would prefer 1 of those things.
But if you would combine them (in a good way) in the signature, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 15, 2011)

FF:CC
You mean Crystal Chronicles or Crisis Core?


Edit: Thanks! I'll gather the photos I will use.
Ugh.. i'm sorry but while i was doing the sig, there came a blackout and all my work is gone.. i don't think i can continue on doing it again.
Kingdomblade's work is great though


----------



## Waflix (Jan 15, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> FF:CC
> You mean Crystal Chronicles or Crisis Core?



I will write them fully down beneath.
 Final Fantasy III
 Final Fantasy IV
 Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles: My Life as a King
 Professor Layton
 Dragon Quest IX
I hope it helps!


----------



## anonymourse (Jan 15, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Pls I am begging for some one to remove the black backround from this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here ya go.


----------



## hullo8d (Jan 15, 2011)

fucking shit


----------



## Waflix (Jan 15, 2011)

anonymourse said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 15, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Hello.
> I would also like to request a Avatar and/or Signature.
> I would like them to have something to do with FF III, FF IV, FF: CC: MLAAK, Professor Layton, DQ IX, or something in that direction.



Me, being a huge Layton fanboy, will attempt to make something. My PS skills are limited, but I'll try.

EDIT: Wow, I suck at this stuff.











Font is kinda hard to read, and the quality isn't the best since I had to make it fit under 80KB. I found it difficult to blend in the render so I just made it slightly transparent. I tried to get the L to glow, but some of the flare got into the hat.


----------



## mameks (Jan 16, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Yesh, another request.
> Thanks Viztard for the last set, they're awesome
> 
> 
> ...


*coughs quietly*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm sorry Waflix but I tried to do yours yesterday and there was a black out so everything was gone.. I'm tired to do it again.
Shlong, i'll see what I can do.
Edit: I dont know who exactly the character is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is he the red robot? or her? http://www.japan-gates.com/gallerie/wallpa...7-1280x1024.jpg 
but kingdomblade's set is absolutely great.

i cant find a good picture


----------



## Waflix (Jan 16, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! I will use it. 
I don't mean to say that this one is stupid, bad or anything in that direction. But if someone else has something, I don't mind if you still post.


----------



## mameks (Jan 16, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Waflix but I tried to do yours yesterday and there was a black out so everything was gone.. I'm tired to do it again.
> Shlong, i'll see what I can do.
> Edit: I dont know who exactly the character is
> 
> ...


I'll go for the robot


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 16, 2011)

I couldn't find a good robot photo itself so lol. Here it is. I had to reduce the sig's quality since its filesize is big.


----------



## mameks (Jan 16, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I couldn't find a good robot photo itself so lol. Here it is. I had to reduce the sig's quality since its filesize is big.







Nice~ ^~^
Thanks


----------



## .Chris (Jan 16, 2011)

could someone resize this for an avatar?


----------



## TheTwoR's (Jan 16, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> could someone resize this for an avatar?



You DO know that GBAtemp will resize it for you... right?


----------



## Waflix (Jan 16, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> could someone resize this for an avatar?



Do you want to get the whole picture, or only the head?

I've got the resized picture here!




97x137 pixels.

If you only want the head:




114x150 pixels.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Waflix!


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 16, 2011)

Could someone make me a Death Note avatar and sig set?

For the sig, put a picture of Light and L, and for the avatar, just Light. Doesn't really matter and what pictures you decie to use


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 17, 2011)

I realy like a new ava and sig so..

For my ava this pic:



Spoiler











I I like the letters to be like Pixelated(like the words are made from squares)and must be colorfull because thats like a theme of commander video , written at the right side,bottom part or part(what ever looks the best) and has a thin boarder if possible 

For sig , the backround is with cool pixels with my my namer in still pixelated font that is colorfull


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 18, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I had nothing else to do so I did something for Waflix.



F***ing awesome. Waflix.. change your ava now please.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 18, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I will change it right now!
Thanks InfiniteZero!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 18, 2011)

OMG wat wait, what happened to my post?
I can't edit it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












reposting, in case.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 18, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> OMG wat wait, what happened to my post?
> I can't edit it
> 
> 
> ...



There is something odd going on here...
You can't edit your suddenly empty post, and my avatar's size changes, but the picture itself not!

*EDIT: I managed to change it. I used the link to the picture instead of downloading and using the picture.*
*EDIT: Hey! We're talking by editing our previous posts!*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 18, 2011)

Just enter the dimensions of 100 and 140. Maybe that's the problem
Edit: Crap. That was just a splitsecond.


----------



## Langin (Jan 18, 2011)

I would like something that contains this+an 8 bit mario and Link. Thats what I want!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 19, 2011)

With the logo of the Tetris DS?


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 19, 2011)

A nice Gantz avatar and sig would be awesome dude!!!


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi, I would like to request a sig/ava that has to do with the game boktai (with the solarsensor). You can use every character there is in the game (i would like django though.)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 19, 2011)

bazamuffin said:
			
		

> A nice Gantz avatar and sig would be awesome dude!!!
> Any character would do ayt?
> 
> 
> ...


A Django has a solarsensor? What?


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 19, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kei Kishimoto


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 19, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> bazamuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, boktai is the game with the solar sensor, its a gba exclusive you know. Django is just the main character


----------



## Nujui (Jan 19, 2011)

Could Anyone make a kriby themed one?


----------



## Langin (Jan 19, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Could Anyone make a kriby themed one?



Kriby? xD

Hmm give an example of a sign. your want, like the picture you want in so it can´t be wrong.

Ps someone should make an testris ds themed sig for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (examples above.)


----------



## Nujui (Jan 19, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about this?


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> I realy like a new ava and sig so..
> 
> For my ava this pic:
> 
> ...


.....cough..cough..


----------



## Langin (Jan 20, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great; Now youll have to wait till someone has time! Those kirby´s look cute!


----------



## Narayan (Jan 21, 2011)

can someone make me a sig with all of negima's partners in it, chachamaru included.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 21, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> can someone make me a sig with all of negima's partners in it, chachamaru included.


All of them? There's quite alot...
But I'll do it


----------



## Narayan (Jan 21, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yay! thanks in advance, i'm currently addicted to them.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 21, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any text you want?
Do you want Negi on there?
Don't mind if they look small? Cause there's at least 25 of them...


----------



## Narayan (Jan 21, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh, no text, no negi too, just the girls, hehe. it's also okay if they're chibi version. like the ones on the a-ly-ya ending when they pass the circle.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 21, 2011)

I didn't mean the chibi versions...
The signature space is very limited, so you may not recognize any of their faces if I rescale it to fit because the picture will be very small


----------



## Narayan (Jan 21, 2011)

ahw. hmm, i'll try to look at it first and if it's too small can i'll just have to choose who will remain. so first result will only be a trial, is it ok?


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 21, 2011)

Sure, I'll do it now


----------



## Narayan (Jan 21, 2011)

pyrmon, in case i'm not online by the time you finished the siggy, here's a list of the selected characters.

ayaka yukihiro
nodoka miyazaki
sayo aisaka
yue ayase
setsuna sakurazaki
zazie rainyday
chachamaru
evangeline mcdowell 
konoka konoe
kazumi asakura
chisame hasegawa
haruna saotome

thanks! oh and don't make it look girly?


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 21, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> I would like something that contains this+an 8 bit mario and Link. Thats what I want!



Here


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 21, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Hi, I would like to request a sig/ava that has to do with the game boktai (with the solarsensor). You can use every character there is in the game (i would like django though.)



here you go
















im doing free avatars and siginitures just pm me.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 21, 2011)

vigialtine if you want pixels just use paint its easier.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 21, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> can someone make me a sig with all of negima's partners in it, chachamaru included.



here ya go






sorry i couldent put the 01 because the 1 would come out as a zero.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 21, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i think you would prefer this


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 22, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here












hope you like it


----------



## Narayan (Jan 22, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh? i don't want negi in it. hmmf. but thanks for the effort though but no. i'll wait for pyrmon

and also i don't find them cute.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 22, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> Elvarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, a lot of stuff happened so I couldn't finish it. I'll work on it


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 23, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> Elvarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could use it while pyrmon is making one? Don't waste the effort put into this. Just sayin'.
boktor666, kindly check your pm.


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 23, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe tnx buddy


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2011)

Can anyone make a sig pic for me?

http://www.google.be/images?hl=nl&biw=...mp;aql=&oq=

Have your pick from pics there


----------



## Nujui (Jan 23, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Can anyone make a sig pic for me?
> 
> http://www.google.be/images?hl=nl&biw=...mp;aql=&oq=
> 
> Have your pick from pics there


Here, does this work?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm doing yours GundamXXX... I shall upload in a few minutes


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 24, 2011)

thx ^^

I prefer IZ one so ill use that thx


----------



## Langin (Jan 24, 2011)

@Elvarg YEAH!!! Thanks mate!


----------



## Narayan (Jan 25, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> You could use it while pyrmon is making one? Don't waste the effort put into this. Just sayin'.
> boktor666, kindly check your pm.



i think pyrmon24 is busy so i'll follow your suggestion.


----------



## Arras (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd love either a patapon army sig or a Megaman ZX/Zero one. And a matching avatar would be awesome


----------



## .Chris (Jan 25, 2011)

Could someone re-size this picture to 500x150?


----------



## FlashX007 (Jan 25, 2011)

It's been a while since I requested anything and I appreciate what you guys make but I was curious to see if anybody can make me a new theme. I was hoping for a DBZ theme. Anything that looks good I guess. You can use Goku if you wish but he is oversees. I think all of the characters are awesome so feel free to surprise me. You guys make great art as always.

Thanks.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 25, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Could someone re-size this picture to 500x150?


A simple re-size? 'k.

Umm...it doesn't re-size directly to 500x150, so I'd either have to make it 319x150, or make it 500x150 but cut off the characters on the side. 

Here it is at 319x150: 




I added a simple border around it too though I don't know if you want it or not.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks ineap09! And I like the 'simple' border around it. It makes it look nicer!


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 26, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Thanks ineap09! And I like the 'simple' border around it. It makes it look nicer!


Anytime! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad I could help!


----------



## Sop (Jan 26, 2011)

Can anyone make a me a moogle ava? (preferably a ninja moogle lol)  And a cat sith sig?


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 26, 2011)

Arras said:
			
		

> I'd love either a patapon army sig or a Megaman ZX/Zero one. And a matching avatar would be awesome



here


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 26, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Can anyone make a me a moogle ava? (preferably a ninja moogle lol)  And a cat sith sig?




blehhh


----------



## Arras (Jan 26, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> Arras said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 29, 2011)

Can anyone make me an Kingdom Hearts Sora signature and and avatar that matches to the sig.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 29, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Can anyone make me an Kingdom Hearts Sora signature and and avatar that matches to the sig.


Could you suggest some pics?


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 29, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can this pic possible to resize?


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 30, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want any of these?:


----------



## Sop (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone can do my request.. I want a pineapple with a troll face on it for a ava and a sig that says "They see me rollin' they trollin'" with a "advice dog" style background..


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 2, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Anyone can do my request.. I want a pineapple with a troll face on it for a ava and a sig that says "They see me rollin' they trollin'" with a "advice dog" style background..



You are quite possibly the most active requester here. Stick with one ava for a while sometimes.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 2, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Anyone can do my request.. I want a pineapple with a troll face on it for a ava and a sig that says "They see me rollin' they trollin'" with a "advice dog" style background..


Can't you make that on your own? It's too easy.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 2, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's 12.

Anyways, quit changing sigs. Please, you just requested one a few days ago. Don't let the work of others go to waste that fast.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 2, 2011)

12? No big deal.

Make advice dog background
Paste pineapple in the middle
Paste coolface on it
Add text


----------



## Sop (Feb 2, 2011)

Bleh delete my request mods..


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 6, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just turned 13, and even I can do that, and much more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, don't change it too much, and if you do, learn to make them yourself, use youtube as a guide or something.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 6, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> 12? No big deal.
> 
> Make advice dog background
> Paste pineapple in the middle
> ...



5-????
6-Profit!


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 6, 2011)

Would someone beable to hit me up with a Minecraft-themed ava and sig?
You don't have to use my whole Nick, just TPO is fine.
Anything goes as long as it doesn't look too trashy.
Thank you
P.S. I would do it mmyself, but my only internet connection is through my phone and I don't have GIMP/Phooshop on my PC.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 7, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Would someone beable to hit me up with a Minecraft-themed ava and sig?
> You don't have to use my whole Nick, just TPO is fine.
> Anything goes as long as it doesn't look too trashy.
> Thank you
> P.S. I would do it mmyself, but my only internet connection is through my phone and I don't have GIMP/Phooshop on my PC.


Here's a ava I made. It's super meat boy combined with Minecraft. Is it good?


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 8, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Bleh delete my request mods..


anyways its just pictures being put ontop on eachother use gimp and add them as layers and crop out the white stuff.


----------



## toffeecakes (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not sure where to post this but... It's not a request or anything... Just a special something for the upcoming Valentines... Feel free to use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








```
[IMG]http://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp55/Pikaboo2000/hAPPYvAL-1.gif[/IMG]
```






```
[IMG]http://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp55/Pikaboo2000/Wuv-1.gif[/IMG]
```






```
[IMG]http://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp55/Pikaboo2000/Darklove-1.gif[/IMG]
```

Happy Valentines to everyone!


----------



## Officer Delibird (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi I would like a signature with delibird in it with some red and cool stuff in it like yoshi!


----------



## Sop (Feb 18, 2011)

Kirby and mario and link in a sig with the super mario 64ds cover font saying "sop"?


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 20, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Can anyone make me an Kingdom Hearts Sora signature and and avatar that matches to the sig.



Forget about my request. I've made one myself.


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 21, 2011)

Officer Delibird said:
			
		

> Hi I would like a signature with delibird in it with some red and cool stuff in it like yoshi!



Choose a font http://www.1001freefonts.com/


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 21, 2011)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did it really take you 3 years to make that?


----------



## Narayan (Feb 23, 2011)

make me a siggy out of this pic.


----------



## Officer Delibird (Feb 24, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> Officer Delibird said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3D would be nice


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 24, 2011)

It was very impossible to click 3D. I can feel your pain.
http://www.1001freefonts.com/3d-fonts.php


----------



## Officer Delibird (Feb 24, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> It was very impossible to click 3D. I can feel your pain.
> http://www.1001freefonts.com/3d-fonts.php


Well then Block tilt and if not that Blaster


----------



## Sop (Feb 25, 2011)

anyone doing my request still?


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 25, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> make me a siggy out of this pic.


Is this okay for you? The pixel's not similar to the original because it's not the original size. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 25, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> make me a siggy out of this pic.
> 
> *snip*


k. coming up


----------



## Narayan (Feb 26, 2011)

thanks Gamerfan123 and IZ, i'll choose the one IZ made.


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 26, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> thanks Gamerfan123 and IZ, i'll choose the one IZ made.


It's okay if you choose IZ's sig at least you have a signature. It's fine with me because I'm not so good at making sig.


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 26, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here


----------



## Narayan (Feb 26, 2011)

thanks elvarg but i like to see ika's body more, and border's too thick.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 26, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Kirby and mario and link in a sig with the super mario 64ds cover font saying "sop"?


Can you provide me with the font -_-
Taking on requests...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 26, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if this is exactly it, but here. http://www.ultimatefonts.com/Fonts-S/Super-Mario-64.htm


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 27, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Kirby and mario and link in a sig with the super mario 64ds cover font saying "sop"?


Doing this right now..
Thank you KB for the font

*Edit:* Done. The HQ version is kinda big so I lowered it down just in case


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 1, 2011)

i'll be damned my request never got filled... i'll post it again i guess






could someone resize this and have it still animited to fit in my signture box if you guys can please.

for more info go to page 115.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 2, 2011)

is this okay?


----------



## Ringo619 (Mar 2, 2011)

can you use this picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with my user name?
Thanks if you can


----------



## Narayan (Mar 2, 2011)

can anyone improve my ava and sig? make it look cooler? it's okay if no one does it though


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 3, 2011)

Ringo619 said:
			
		

> can you use this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I've never seen this pic before. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 3, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> can anyone improve my ava and sig? make it look cooler? it's okay if no one does it though


Is that you, game01? How did you change your name? Anyways, I added a name to your signature and I make it cooler. Here.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 5, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> is this okay?



thanks again for this.


----------



## monkat (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm out of signature.

Someone make me a new one suitable for me.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 5, 2011)

Can someone put my user name to this picture and make it look more nicer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suck at putting names on my signatures.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 5, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> I'm out of signature.
> 
> Someone make me a new one suitable for me.


Details pl0x. =)) It will make it easier for me,_ if I could.._


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Can someone put my user name to this picture and make it look more nicer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, I'll pm you the final version of it...


----------



## Zorua (Mar 5, 2011)

Can someone make me an animated ava using my current ava? I want my Zorua's eyes to blink.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Can someone make me an animated ava using my current ava? I want my Zorua's eyes to blink.


And I'll do that to, but Its gonna be tricky to make it less than 80 kbs...

EDIT- Done, look in your inbox


----------



## Zorua (Mar 5, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! Can you also make it wag it's tail?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Zorua (Mar 5, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. Thanks again!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE DON IT AGAIN... But it may be not so neat, I work with it a bit more to make it better....


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 5, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for my new sig! I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One question: What website is good for image editing? Like for example, all of the fonts are there, so you don't have to worry about it? Or if you have no idea about my question,
What do you use for image editing? 
Don't answer if you have no answer.


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 5, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all he is doing is adding a font to it lol www.1001fonts.com then use gimp or watever picture editing program you use to apply it
website that already offer you fonts does not come with a widerange of editing options eg.borders/highlights etc..


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I made it less pixilated too


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 5, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already downloaded a picture editing program and I have no more problems with the fonts.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone up for a challenge? I would like a new autostereogram pic for my sig of the same-ish size. I don't mind what the image is.
But, if that's too impossible maybe just a text one - so long as it has some cool font and says 'Wizzerzak'. (also some colour would be nice)

There's a tut here on how to do it - i would make it, it's just i don't  have the time.

Go as far as you want with it - anything is better than what i have atm.

Thanks,
Wizzerzak


----------



## Zorua (Mar 5, 2011)

Can someone make it into something like my current ava?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 5, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Can someone make it into something like my current ava?


Hmm... It's pixel isn't very fine. Is it really like that?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Can someone make it into something like my current ava?


I'm Already doing it...
EDIT- Done, look in your inbox


----------



## monkat (Mar 6, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't care.

Whatever you think looks good.


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 6, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> Anyone up for a challenge? I would like a new autostereogram pic for my sig of the same-ish size. I don't mind what the image is.
> But, if that's too impossible maybe just a text one - so long as it has some cool font and says 'Wizzerzak'. (also some colour would be nice)
> 
> There's a tut here on how to do it - i would make it, it's just i don't  have the time.
> ...



This






or

this

i didnt know exact size sorry


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 6, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll make you a sig. Do you want an Image or some text with your smiley?


----------



## Officer Delibird (Mar 6, 2011)

can someone resize myne so i can put text in my signature


----------



## Zorua (Mar 7, 2011)

Can someone improve this and make it look better?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 9, 2011)

Would it be possible to make a avatar from this:
http://wallpaperscrunch.com/walls/durarara...zaya-2-wide.jpg

And a signature from this?:
http://safebooru.org//images/77/a4134411be...a58a5.gif?76478


----------



## Sop (Mar 10, 2011)

Could someone make me an Ava with zombies on it and in glowing red blood saying "do not pray for easy lives, pray to be stronger men".


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 10, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Could someone make me an Ava with zombies on it and in glowing red blood saying "do not pray for easy lives, pray to be stronger men".
> Hey, didn't you noticed that Infinite Zero made you this signature last February 27?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 10, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to make a avatar from this:
> http://wallpaperscrunch.com/walls/durarara...zaya-2-wide.jpg
> 
> And a signature from this?:
> http://safebooru.org//images/77/a4134411be...a58a5.gif?76478


2nd image link has "no hotlinking" warning for me.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 10, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welp, use this instead.
http://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac285/R...rara/249168.jpg


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 10, 2011)

Want this?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I need a new sig since I got my name change. Something kirby like please.


----------



## Officer Delibird (Mar 10, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Well, I need a new sig since I got my name change. Something kirby like please.


Talk to gage he would make you one he made mine


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 10, 2011)

ok i'm going make 2 request for a signtuer and avatar at the same time so i'll start with singtrue

first i would like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also it must have letter saying this MUK Yo Couch!!

and in my avatar is this : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and see if you can make the muk grin on rick james if you don't mind also can the avatar say

I'm Muk James!!

sorry for the confusing request but i want to become a reality. thank you for your time.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 10, 2011)

Officer Delibird said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really cool, i would like one too, with the same spitfire ava and sig like scorpion frmo MK, who is the one that i can talk that can help me?


----------



## Sop (Mar 10, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but my computer is broken and it's too hard to add it on my iPod.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 11, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Want this?


Hope i am not troubling you too much, but can you make another version with just the eyes and above? Also, without my name if possible.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 11, 2011)

Can anyone make a blink animation to my Avatar?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 11, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you change your name? Ok. I'm gonna make you some sig right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDITED: Here. Want this?





One question: Can I make this as an sig, for example, I want this as my sig and for anyone who want to play it. 


Spoiler: This is the picture I want as signature.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you want just the bottom bar of the video? And as a still image?
If so, I'll make it.

If yootoob has a script or something to do that in flash, it might be possible.
Else, I can just make an image with the play button that links to the video, and the 'eye-candy' bar next to it.
















Beautiful


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 12, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Do you want just the bottom bar of the video? And as a still image?
> If so, I'll make it.
> 
> If yootoob has a script or something to do that in flash, it might be possible.
> ...


Like,
If you push this: 

 and it's song is Black Eye Peas - The Time (Dirty Bit). The music will just play if you push the button without the link to youtube and it's video. Is that possible? If not, then forget my request.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 12, 2011)

Can some one recolor my ava and make it look like that?


----------



## TheTwoR's (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd like a new sig..
Something new and fresh, and full of internet memes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't want my name in it btw.
Thanks.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 12, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Can some one recolor my ava and make it look like that?







YOU HAPPY BRO?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 12, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there was a FLASH tag which ProtoKun7 demonstrated with his modhax, he made the flash embed as small as the youtube bar, with the dimensions 500, 20. I think normal users can't do that.

When AlanJohn quoted it, it was working, so that would mean normal users can do it too
testing


it works, but you need to get a specific URL for the video, and sound does not work


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 12, 2011)

NVM


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 13, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Can anyone make a blink animation to my Avatar?


Hey can anyone do my request(this is a bump).


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 13, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I edited it's link and it worked! Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks man!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 13, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AlanJohn can do it, I'll ask him ;P


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Like,
> If you push this:
> 
> and it's song is Black Eye Peas - The Time (Dirty Bit). The music will just play if you push the button without the link to youtube and it's video. Is that possible? If not, then forget my request.


Why don't you use this?

It's the same size you wanted.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 13, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Can anyone make a blink animation to my Avatar?


How's this?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 13, 2011)

aj said:
			
		

> http://pix.gbatemp.net/271505/adroid%20for%20avav2.gif
> 
> ask him this:
> 
> YOU HAPPY BRO???



*YOU HAPPY BRO???*


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 13, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> aj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to learn BBcodes my friend


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 13, 2011)

I copied it from the red 'notification' box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lazy me.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 14, 2011)

Well thanks Alanjohn and Soulsnatcher .


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 14, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That problem is solved.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

There is one flaw in your system:
You can't change the volume. I always mute YouTube videos, so I can't listen to your music bar.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> There is one flaw in your system:
> You can't change the volume. I always mute YouTube videos, so I can't listen to your music bar.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 14, 2011)

Yar har har, That won't work. You need to have space for the 'slider' to pop up.


----------



## oliverlubbo (Mar 15, 2011)

Can somebody make me a signature with Luffy and Zoro(One Piece), Kakashi (Naruto), and Sasuke. This would be much appreciated.

Thank you

OliverLubbo

What about me


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 15, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> There is one flaw in your system:
> You can't change the volume. I always mute YouTube videos, so I can't listen to your music bar.


Why do you mute YouTube videos? And yes, I know that I can't change the volume because no volume bar shows up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wish someone can do it.


----------



## Sop (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd like a bump on my request please.


----------



## benno300 (Mar 15, 2011)

Could someone make me a sig with the 'little wolf Chibiterasu.
And if that's to hard just something with okamiden,maybe the other white animals?
Thank you for reading.

Benno300


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 15, 2011)

benno300 said:
			
		

> Could someone make me a sig with the 'little wolf Chibiterasu.
> And if that's to hard just something with okamiden,maybe the other white animals?
> Thank you for reading.
> 
> Benno300


Coming right up.


----------



## Sop (Mar 15, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> benno300 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ABOUT ME??


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 15, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _*can't*_ do your request, it's too hard. Ask someone to do it.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 15, 2011)

benno300 said:
			
		

> Could someone make me a sig with the 'little wolf Chibiterasu.
> And if that's to hard just something with okamiden,maybe the other white animals?
> Thank you for reading.
> 
> Benno300


Here, is this what you have requested?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 15, 2011)

can i have a sig full of yuzuki eba? one that 's enticing or just... i dunno like these samples? 
maybe 3-4 pics of her.

you could use any of these:
http://kokuun.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/37-38.jpg
http://cc.img.v4.skyrock.net/cc9/raouna181...814_small_1.jpg
http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/015...310-d3797o6.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/ac953p.jpg
http://media.animevice.com/uploads/0/3419/...uzuki_super.jpg
http://images.wikia.com/kiminoirumachi/ima...riesPicture.jpg
http://i1047.photobucket.com/albums/b475/g...pg?t=1300176422


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 15, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mute it because 25% of the YouTube population are whining little kids
25% is just plain retarded
25% is actually good or enjoyable
25% is too loud.
and 100% is kapitalism
total: 100%, of which 25% is actually good.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 15, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youtube Poops are not retarded, so that makes it 50% good


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 15, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to disagree.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 15, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> can i have a sig full of yuzuki eba? one that 's enticing or just... i dunno like these samples?
> maybe 3-4 pics of her.
> 
> you could use any of these:
> ...


bump.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Yar har har, That won't work. You need to have space for the 'slider' to pop up.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 15, 2011)

http://timbl4.deviantart.com/art/Devious-Spy-193387510

can someone make a sig with this in it and with my username with some fitting letters? thnx


----------



## haflore (Mar 16, 2011)

Would someone please make an avatar of a moogle with my usernane in it for me?
If possible, make it similar to my current one please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you in advance!


----------



## Raika (Mar 16, 2011)

haflore said:
			
		

> Would someone please make an avatar of a moogle with my usernane in it for me?
> If possible, make it similar to my current one please.
> 
> 
> ...







Kupo!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 16, 2011)

Username115 said:
			
		

> http://timbl4.deviantart.com/art/Devious-Spy-193387510
> 
> can someone make a sig with this in it and with my username with some fitting letters? thnx


Coming right up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to resize it.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 16, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Yar har har, That won't work. You need to have space for the 'slider' to pop up.


Nah sorry, but I still love my signature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yours is a bit slow and the music quality's not good. Sorry about that.


----------



## benno300 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can someone if he/she has time make me a okamiden Ava which I can use with my okamiden sig please?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 16, 2011)

benno300 said:
			
		

> Can someone if he/she has time make me a okamiden Ava which I can use with my okamiden sig please?


Oh, so that's what you're saying. I didn't understand you when you PM me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try if I can.


----------



## benno300 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok thank you and could you pm me the ava if you make one because I have to go to school now


----------



## Sop (Mar 16, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 16, 2011)

benno300 said:
			
		

> Ok thank you and could you pm me the ava if you make one because I have to go to school now


Ok, sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll do my best. 
I'm making one's request signature. It'll be finished a minute. After that, I'll do yours.


----------



## benno300 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok good luck and really thank you!


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can someone mabye make me an ava and sig with this pic of Domo-Kun?
http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=domo%20kun...ffset=24#/dbttc
Just add some cool affects and my username in cool letters - maybe Ubuntu style?
Thaaaanks guys!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 16, 2011)

benno300 said:
			
		

> Ok good luck and really thank you!
> Check your PM box.
> 
> 
> ...


Here, is this what you have requested?


----------



## zeromac (Mar 16, 2011)

HD Crysis 2 avatar

Try your best


----------



## Fluto (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi could you make a DP

with 


Spoiler














back to back, coming out of a Red 3ds?





please


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 16, 2011)

ihackedit said:
			
		

> Can someone mabye make me an ava and sig with this pic of Domo-Kun?
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=domo%20kun...ffset=24#/dbttc
> Just add some cool affects and my username in cool letters - maybe Ubuntu style?
> Thaaaanks guys!
> ...


This,





or this?




I edited this.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 16, 2011)

gamerfan123 can you do mine? it's 2 pages back


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 16, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> gamerfan123 can you do mine? it's 2 pages back
> QUOTE(Narayan @ Mar 15 2011, 04:09 PM) can i have a sig full of yuzuki eba? one that 's enticing or just... i dunno like these samples?
> maybe 3-4 pics of her.
> 
> ...


I'll see what I can do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe you should ask InfiniteZero to do this. She's good at this kind of request. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For example..... This signature here. She made it for Sop.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 16, 2011)

Did Sop ever use that one?
No wonder why nobody is taking his requests


----------



## haflore (Mar 16, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy ** that was fast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you very much, this is great Rai.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks gamerfan!


----------



## Sop (Mar 17, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Did Sop ever use that one?
> No wonder why nobody is taking his requests


It's kind of hard to add sigs on A F*CKING IPOD TOUCH! Also BUMP


----------



## Frogman (Mar 17, 2011)

Haiii Guyzzz xD

Could someone make my toadette DANCE!!??

EDIT:...or blink... OR ANYTHING!!!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to make a avatar from this:
> http://wallpaperscrunch.com/walls/durarara...zaya-2-wide.jpg
> 
> And a signature from this?:
> http://safebooru.org//images/77/a4134411be...a58a5.gif?76478



Bumping request.

For signature, use this:
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-...0_5720829_n.jpg

If its too hard to work with, i can find different images.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 17, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you want your username in it? I'm not going to do it if you're not gonna answer.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without username, if possible.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 17, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. I'm on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here. Is this it?


----------



## Fluto (Mar 17, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> Hi could you make a DP
> 
> with
> 
> ...



Le Bump
is anyone doing this?, so i know


----------



## Narayan (Mar 17, 2011)

gamerfan123, you still doin' mine?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 17, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> gamerfan123, you still doin' mine?


Ack! I tried but it's too hard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should ask InfiniteZero to do your request.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 17, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh, okay, but i think she's busy. my skills also isn't that good. thanks for trying though.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that works. Thanks! : D
Also for the avatar, i am changing the picture i want a avatar of, unless someone has already done it, in which case i will use it:


Spoiler


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 17, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is this good enough?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope i am not being too picky, but would it be possible to do just the head area? Or if possible, the pokeball and above area.


----------



## prowler (Mar 17, 2011)

If you just want a simple crop




http://i.imgur.com/xfEUh.png




http://i.imgur.com/0YuX9.jpg


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 17, 2011)

How'd you do that?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Mar 17, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> If you just want a simple crop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit they are perfect!
Thanks a ton! : D


----------



## prowler (Mar 17, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Holy shit they are perfect!
> Thanks a ton! : D


No prob.
Also you don't need to credit me, it's just a crop.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 17, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm. I'll try to, actually it's easier if it were pics of just her and no other kind of background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll see what I can do to make this good though


----------



## Narayan (Mar 17, 2011)

ahh, thanks IZ. i like it.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 17, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> ahh, thanks IZ. i like it.


See? I told you IZ can do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey IZ, what website is the place good for editing pics?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 17, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't really know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never use websites for editing my pics.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then, do you use gimpshop?


----------



## FlashX007 (Mar 17, 2011)

Can I request a Yu-Gi-Oh ava/sig? I was looking for a combination of Shooting Star Dragon/Red Nova Dragon ava&sig. Don't do it if you don't want to.... I would appreciate it very much though.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 17, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have photoshop cs5, paint.net(for simple edits), and the rarely used gimp(i'm really confused with it).
some prefer gimp. free and close to photoshops output.
but i 'm not that much good at editing.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 18, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not really good at editing pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I make it more nicer than normal like putting names on the signatures, it's size, color etc, even if I'm just 14 years old.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> I'm not really good at editing pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL it feels awkward me 20 yrs old asking a 14 year old boy for help in editing pics.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 18, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only knew it today that I was only 14?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, haha. i don't check up on everyone's profile page, unless i need background reference.


----------



## Fluto (Mar 18, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And a double bump!

700 th Post !!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 18, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do this tonight.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now, this is really awkward. gotta try making my own siggy from now on.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 18, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just 13-years old!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thought your age is 15+.


----------



## wasim (Mar 18, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL i am 14 too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW which software Do u use to edit pics ??


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> BTW which software Do u use to edit pics ??


i'm not one of the ava/sig makers but AFAIK, most people use adobe photoshop cs5, gimp, and paint.net. 

i take there are sites that you can use for editing images, but i haven't encountered those before.


----------



## Fluto (Mar 18, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeh im 13 turning 14 when the 3ds come out.... 
Wait were you talking to me o.O


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> yeh im 13 turning 14 when the 3ds come out....
> Wait were you talking to me o.O


he's talking to IZ, but you're all young!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 18, 2011)

@FlashX007








I had to reduce image quality because it was going over 80kb.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 18, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TwistedBrush Pro Studio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After I edited the signatures, I upload it at tinypic.com.


----------



## Fluto (Mar 18, 2011)

OFFTOPIC: im always on GBAtemp but im on the mobile version and i can't log-in ... But im always watching.

yeah im going to check tommow for my request, its like 12:00 AM now


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 18, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> OFFTOPIC: im always on GBAtemp but im on the mobile version and i can't log-in ... But im always watching.
> 
> yeah im going to check tommow for my request, its like 12:00 AM now


Good night, see you tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I noticed that our post is off-topic, I just ignored it and it's fun chatting with all of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm looking forward for some ava and sig requests.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Can anyone please make me an avatar with the normal type arceus and it would be good if it had my username.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 18, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Can anyone please make me an avatar with the normal type arceus and it would be good if it had my username.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDITED: 

Your request is inside. Choose only one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Avatars


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> naved.islam14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, i finished first.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what you think?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 18, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I PM'ed him, y'know?


----------



## wasim (Mar 18, 2011)

Lets see whose pic he would choose


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 18, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> Lets see whose pic he would choose


I'm starting to get nervous about this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to sleep. I'll look at this thread tomorrow.


----------



## wasim (Mar 18, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> wasim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOLz


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> I PM'ed him, y'know?


ahw. i'm gonna pm heem too.


----------



## wasim (Mar 18, 2011)

Honestly i liked Narayan's one better 

@narayan - you don't have an avatar


----------



## Narayan (Mar 18, 2011)

i don't want to have one. i change from time to time, like every week so i'll just leave it like that.


----------



## wasim (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL
i change mine monthly ( maybe 2 or 3 months )

i neva changed my avatar here


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 19, 2011)

Awww... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He didn't chose my avatar. Oh well. I'm better at making signatures than avatars.


----------



## wasim (Mar 19, 2011)

@gamerfan  - its jus because hers is more realistic 

BTW nice sig u got ther


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 19, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> @gamerfan  - its jus because *hers* is more realistic
> 
> BTW nice sig u got ther


Is that so? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And narayan isn't a girl, he's a boy.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> @gamerfan  - its jus because *hers* is more realistic


what u min? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: lol didn't know gamerfan123 replied already. i'm a bit sleepy. and i can't find my glasses.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 19, 2011)

ihackedit said:
			
		

> Can someone mabye make me an ava and sig with this pic of Domo-Kun?
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=domo%20kun...ffset=24#/dbttc
> Just add some cool affects and my username in cool letters - maybe Ubuntu style?
> Thaaaanks guys!


Ava




Sig




YOU HAPPY BRO?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

I think you missed the username in it, in Ubuntu style


----------



## wasim (Mar 19, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> wasim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



narayan is a boy ??!
its his sig which made me think he is a gal


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> ihackedit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're using it?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 19, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't like It so then I decided to use it...


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 19, 2011)

I like your V3 avatar better


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> I like your V3 avatar better


agreed. change back nao!


----------



## FlashX007 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you IZ. As always your work is beautiful and amazing. Thanks.


----------



## oliverlubbo (Mar 19, 2011)

Can somebody make me a signature with Luffy and Zoro(One Piece), Kakashi (Naruto), and Sasuke. This would be much appreciated.

Thank you

OliverLubbo


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 20, 2011)

i feel like i'm not going get my muk request.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 20, 2011)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> ok i'm going make 2 request for a signtuer and avatar at the same time so i'll start with singtrue
> 
> first i would like this:
> 
> ...


It's too complicated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe Infinite Zero can do it. Ask her.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 20, 2011)

oliverlubbo said:
			
		

> Can somebody make me a signature with Luffy and Zoro(One Piece), Kakashi (Naruto), and Sasuke. This would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> OliverLubbo


EDITED: Done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I worked hard for that.


----------



## tlyee61 (Mar 20, 2011)

could some1 kindly make me a krookodile ava plz


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 20, 2011)

dammit. my sig's been removed again. can anyone find a stereogram that will fit in my sig?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 21, 2011)

tlyee61 said:
			
		

> could some1 kindly make me a krookodile ava plz


Coming right up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDITED: Done. Which one do you like? 


Spoiler: Your avatar requests




This,





or this?


----------



## Fluto (Mar 21, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> Hi could you make a DP
> 
> with
> 
> ...


3rd BUmp!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 21, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if IZ is finished with that?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 21, 2011)

A little complicated. I dont think I can do this for now


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 21, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> A little complicated. I dont think I can do this for now


Me too. mezut360's request is hard and complicated.


----------



## Fluto (Mar 21, 2011)

Hahaha....
Im evil >
I guess it is sort of hard , maybe because there isnt a good pic of a red 3DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





here i did this in 5 mins make it better


Spoiler










PSD is here





Please


----------



## wasim (Mar 21, 2011)

is it necessary that the 3DS being on the image ??
EDIT :  when i tried to download it
i get a message showing " your download has expired "


----------



## oliverlubbo (Mar 21, 2011)

cheers man  u are legendary


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 21, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> dammit. my sig's been removed again. can anyone find a stereogram that will fit in my sig?



bump


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 22, 2011)

oliverlubbo said:
			
		

> cheers man  u are legendary
> Didn't you noticed this?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Mar 22, 2011)

gamerfan123, zorro isn't properly seen.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 22, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> gamerfan123, zorro isn't properly seen.


I'm going to edit it later. Maybe tonight.


----------



## oliverlubbo (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry for asking again but is it all right if you can make me a avatar of Zoro from one piece this would be much appropriated. Thanks a lot if possible.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 22, 2011)

oliverlubbo said:
			
		

> Sorry for asking again but is it all right if you can make me a avatar of Zoro from one piece this would be much appropriated. Thanks a lot if possible.


Ok, sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDITED: Done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you like it.


----------



## Sop (Mar 22, 2011)

[email protected]??


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 22, 2011)

Coreyfrog7 said:
			
		

> Haiii Guyzzz xD
> 
> Could someone make my toadette DANCE!!??
> 
> EDIT:...or blink... OR ANYTHING!!!


AlanJohn can do it. Ask him.


----------



## benno300 (Mar 22, 2011)

Can someone make my ammy wink?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 22, 2011)

benno300 said:
			
		

> Can someone make my ammy wink?


Didn't I PM'ed you to change your avatar's size? 
Just copy this link and paste it in the URL box of your avatar settings. http://i51.tinypic.com/ej8o4w.jpg
And didn't I PM'ed you your resized signature? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And maybe AlanJohn can make your Okami wink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ask him.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 22, 2011)

Would it be possible for anyone to make a cool siggy with the pic already provided in my signature?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 22, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Would it be possible for anyone to make a cool siggy with the pic already provided in my signature?


One question, what's the characters names? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll do your request if you answer me.


----------



## benno300 (Mar 22, 2011)

Srry gamefan I changed it now no?


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 22, 2011)

benno300 said:
			
		

> Srry gamefan I changed it now no?


Just copy this link and paste it in the URL box of your avatar settings. http://i51.tinypic.com/ej8o4w.jpg
So it's pixel looks nicer.


----------



## oliverlubbo (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 22, 2011)

oliverlubbo said:
			
		

> Thanks so much


You're welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm glad that you like my avatar and signature that I made you.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 22, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> nebula91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clockwise... Cosmoman.EXE, Shademan.EXE, Blizzardman.EXE, and Cloudman.EXE

Unless I've forgotten or mistaken them... Those should be their names.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 22, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 22, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> Wizzerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bump bump


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 23, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll do that tomorrow. It' already late at our country. *yawn*


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 23, 2011)

Can someone please make me a 8-bit MegaMan sig?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 23, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Can someone please make me a 8-bit MegaMan sig?


Does the whole sig have to be in 8-bit, or just the Mega Man sprite?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 23, 2011)

I *might* be able to do something like that, but you'll have to specify what exactly you want in it, EG Megaman II style, or such.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 23, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8-bit, like he's gonna do something awesome in climax...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not too good with pixel art, so I'll leave it up to someone else. 
I'm much more effect-oriented.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 23, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> I *might* be able to do something like that, but you'll have to specify what exactly you want in it, EG Megaman II style, or such.


8-bit style, everything must be in 8-bit and have some effects like blurs lighting etc.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 23, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> nebula91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Okay and thanks. Was there a reason why you needed their names or were you just yanking my chain? lol


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Okay and thanks. Was there a reason why you needed their names or were you just yanking my chain? lol


i think to search for pics.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 23, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what exactly do you want on it?
I'll mock something up, I'll edit this later
---




You'll have to do the blur and lighting by yourself in Photoshop, if you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn, wasted half an hour for this


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 24, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> nebula91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're correct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm doing your request now nebula91.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 24, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, It lacks in-game action. I want MegaMan in ACTION!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I have an idea to give it more action...

No can do, there is almost no usable material


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 24, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> I think I have an idea to give it more action...
> 
> No can do, there is almost no usable material


Maybe I can find you some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What exactly do you want to do?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, I wanted to make a new, blank image, copy some Megaman poses onto it and then copy the original image over it.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 25, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done. Check your PM box.


----------



## Nebz (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks again for the siggy


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 25, 2011)

nebula91 said:
			
		

> Thanks again for the siggy


I'm glad that you like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you're welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 26, 2011)

Can someone make a Sig&Ava set for me based on Raikage?(just write my name on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Raikage Images


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 26, 2011)

hey infinite zero can you try my muk things or not? if you can't just do a fusion look of muk and rick james on a couch humping it or still i don't care which i just want to prove that this is a muk james!!


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Can someone make a Sig&Ava set for me based on Raikage?(just write my name on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm surprised no one picked this up yet. so choose.
http://www.renders-graphiques.fr/image/upl...der_Raikage.png
http://www.narutofandom.com/wp-content/upl..._MastaHicks.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_uies8jHehoY/Sr9i...y_pokefreak.jpg


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Can someone make a Sig&Ava set for me based on Raikage?(just write my name on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming right up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to do the signature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and Tanveer, choose a font at: http://www.1001freefonts.com/


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 28, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look good.(well I would prefer the second and third one..)
Wanting to write my name on at and resize to fit as avatar/signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll hand this to gamerfan123. i'll be doing something else.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 28, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I'd love to!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 28, 2011)

@ Tanveer
Ok! I'm done doing it. Check your PM box.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks a bunch dude!
Creddit goes to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch dude!
> Creddit goes to you
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm happy that you like it.


----------



## Sop (Apr 3, 2011)

Can someone make me an blinking pirate ava?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 3, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Can someone make me an blinking pirate ava?



I seriously do not understand why you have to change your ava ALL THE DAMN TIME.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 3, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because no one did his last request.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 3, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there's a reason for that.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 4, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Sop (Apr 4, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUU!!! Why wont anyone do my requests anymore.. don't worry I'll make my own.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 4, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> FUUUUUUUUUUU!!! Why wont anyone do my requests anymore.. don't worry I'll make my own.


That's because you're Sop.


----------



## Sop (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh yeah MS Paint Action..


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 4, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Oh yeah MS Paint Action..


EDITED.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 4, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let him be. It's Sop.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 4, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you're right. Does his avatar describes his username?


----------



## Sop (Apr 5, 2011)

Can someone make me a sig with a black background and trollpower in gold writing.
Exactly like this but a signature.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Can someone make me a sig with a black background and trollpower in gold writing.
> Exactly like this but a signature.


EDIT: It's prohibited to make a copy of it, y'know?


----------



## Sop (Apr 5, 2011)

What do you mean?


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> What do you mean?


View spoiler.



Spoiler



[titleROHIBITED]






Request something else.


----------



## Sop (Apr 5, 2011)

well could you make me something similar?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 5, 2011)

well i would like some anime related avatar i want to change mine i suck epically with any form of art.  i would really appreciate it if i could have help and if it is animated

i am not really picky but will point out certain relation i will not accept

#1 is naruto
#2 is shin chn


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Sop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no need. here's the pic.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that, Narayan! Now I can make the signature! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDT: It's done. All I need is to upload it.


----------



## Sop (Apr 5, 2011)

Done yet??


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Done yet??


Yup. All I need is to upload it.

EDIT: Here.





I hope you like it.


----------



## Fluto (Apr 5, 2011)

can i see your old sig?
I wanted to get inspirited!


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 5, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> can i see your old sig?
> I wanted to get inspirited!


View spoiler.


Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

i want a sig with yoko's hotness in it. please....

you may use any of these
http://victorica.hanyuu.net/image/8e202192...oko_littner.png
http://media.animevice.com/uploads/0/4/1857-yoko01_large.jpg
http://media.animevice.com/uploads/0/69/21...ro_mori__1_.jpg
http://media.animevice.com/uploads/0/151/8...43838370709.png
http://media.animevice.com/uploads/0/151/7...7_13_62872.jpeg


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i want a sig with yoko's hotness in it. please....
> 
> you may use any of these
> http://victorica.hanyuu.net/image/8e202192...oko_littner.png
> ...


I'm on it!


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay. make it look good. like your sig.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm done, it took me one hour to finish it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pics you gave/suggest to me is a bit blur, so I search some pics of her, that's why it took so long.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 6, 2011)

i'd like to request an anime related sig 

id like it to be from one of theses

http://free-pianosheetmusic.com/wp-content...rren-Lagann.gif
http://upanimes.files.wordpress.com/2009/1...rren_lagann.gif
http://lovelyduckie.files.wordpress.com/20...w=312&h=234
http://www.bleachportal.net/fanart/artwork...by_Estheryu.jpg
http://images2.layoutsparks.com/1/113488/b...on-evil-man.png

and mybe this

http://www.animebay.net/images/wallpapers/...800-468196.jpeg


also id like to request an avatar here it is

http://animeonly.org/albums/anime/Best-Ani...Bleach-Logo.jpg

i suck at any art relating thing so i hope some one here can help if any of those links is prohibited i'll get the pics some where else just tell me kay.  i have no issues was just unsure weather the links were okay or not


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> i'd like to request an anime related sig
> 
> id like it to be from one of theses
> 
> ...


Your request's a bit hard. I don't think these pics for the sig will fit in the signature box. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And what part of this pic for the ava do you want as an avatar?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 6, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont know how i messed up but here is the pic i had in mind for the avatar
http://media.photobucket.com/image/bleach%...nierme/logo.png

as for the sig since those are too hard i would like any with either rukia or orihime or maybe both

if you can do those can ya get back to me


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 6, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll do that tomorrow. I'm a bit sleepy.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 6, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks i can wait.  sorry i forgot the pic i had in mind for sig i swear i pasted the link though in my defense my computer and vista hate me


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 7, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> thanks i can wait.  sorry i forgot the pic i had in mind for sig i swear i pasted the link though in my defense my computer and vista hate me


Here. I hope you like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The width of the avatar is 100 and the height is 110.


----------



## XFlak (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone want to take a crack at beautifying my current signature (and maybe throwing in my name "XFlak" somewhere in it)?

It's all good if you all are too busy, but I just saw this thread and thought I'd mention it!

Thanks!


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 7, 2011)

XFlak said:
			
		

> Anyone want to take a crack at beautifying my current signature (and maybe throwing in my name "XFlak" somewhere in it)?
> 
> It's all good if you all are too busy, but I just saw this thread and thought I'd mention it!
> 
> Thanks!


What part of your signature needs beautifying? I don't know so tell me what it is.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 7, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew how to make an interactive flash sig. I have a storybook idea in mind.

Outline,
A book shaped rectangle that has a turn page function. It will have a readable story from one of my stories (Preferably "The Stag"). If you get the basics worked out, and perhaps a small guide on how you made it, I will get the more advanced functions hammered out.

Keep in mind that I'm a very patient person, so if it will take your time, the take all the time that's needed. It would probably be best to PM me when it's done, as I may forget to check back. :


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 7, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dood i love the sig and avatar.  and by tomorrow i will be known as DarkShinigami as long as tj_cool gets the message(at least i think hes the go to guy for name changes).  the sig and avatar is gonna be very fitting to my name.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 7, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! I'm happy that you like my sig and ava that I made to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm looking forward to your new name!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 7, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> pokefreak2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks so am i that name is gonna be the best board name i've got

well im headin ta bed. tomorrow pokefreak2008 will be no more instead he'll be reborn as DarkShinigami


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 7, 2011)

pokefreak2008 said:
			
		

> thanks so am i that name is gonna be the best board name i've got
> well im headin ta bed. tomorrow pokefreak2008 will be no more instead he'll be reborn as DarkShinigami
> Yeah and g'night! My previous name is Gamerfan123, but I like FiReFoX_7 better.
> 
> ...


Here. I hope you like it.  One question, if your sig is an image and you click on it, a link will appear. I mean, when I click on your sig, a link will appear. I don't know how to do that.  Please, can you teach me?


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2011)

```
[url="http://tinyurl.com/ModMiiNow"][img]http://i55.tinypic.com/ne81og.jpg[/img][/url]
```


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 7, 2011)

It's Mod*M*ii though, not Mod*W*ii


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 7, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> It's Mod*M*ii though, not Mod*W*ii


Oops. Looks like I did a mistake there. ^^''' I'll edit it again.
EDIT: Thanks for telling me tj!


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 9, 2011)

Could someone please make me an avatar and signature out of this photo? The signature with the text Wombo Combo and a black background for signature if needed. I would be very grateful


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 9, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Could someone please make me an avatar and signature out of this photo? The signature with the text Wombo Combo and a black background for signature if needed. I would be very grateful
> 
> *snip*


Here you go! I hope you like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AVA SIZE: HEIGHT: 140 WIDTH: 100


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 10, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 10, 2011)

XFlak said:
			
		

> Anyone want to take a crack at beautifying my current signature (and maybe throwing in my name "XFlak" somewhere in it)?
> 
> It's all good if you all are too busy, but I just saw this thread and thought I'd mention it!
> 
> Thanks!


Here. I hope you like it.


----------



## Nujui (May 1, 2011)

Could anyone do anything,


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 4, 2011)

can someone make a sig with the pic in the link and with a fitting background and with username115 on it

the pic
http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2011...e_Killer_OA.png


----------



## AlanJohn (May 4, 2011)

Username115 said:
			
		

> can someone make a sig with the pic in the link and with a fitting background and with username115 on it
> 
> the pic
> http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb2011...e_Killer_OA.png


Working on it...

EDIT: CHECK YOUR PM BOX


----------



## wasim (May 4, 2011)

check your PM box


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 5, 2011)

can anyone make for me too.(ava and sig)
anyway you like.(must be good)


----------



## Shockwind (May 5, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> can anyone make for me too.(ava and sig)
> anyway you like.(must be good)


Which character do you like? (Video Game Characters, Cartoon Characters, TV Characters, etc. Anything you like)


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 5, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i pm'd you


----------



## Shockwind (May 5, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done. Check your PM box.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 5, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done.Thanks Dude.


----------



## Shockwind (May 5, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Done.Thanks Dude.


Back with my old sig. I need to improve my other signature a bit more.


----------



## Waflix (May 6, 2011)

I would like a signature from Stein;Gate. I already have one with Hououin Kyouma / Rintaro Okabe, but I would like to have all of the characters in my signature.
I would like the avatar with only Hououin Kyouma / Rintaro Okabe.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 8, 2011)

Anyone up for making me a new set?
This time its GAARA FROM THE DESERT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Google Images
Pick the best ones possible with Tanveer written on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Thanks!


----------



## Shockwind (May 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Anyone up for making me a new set?
> This time its GAARA FROM THE DESERT
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Check your PM box.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks again bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Shockwind (May 9, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Thanks again bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem dude!


----------



## zar713 (May 10, 2011)

im looking for an avatar with an akuma with the heaven symbol on his back http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp189/e...7/akuma-uf4.jpg similar to that but with a violet aura surronding him


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 12, 2011)

zar713 said:
			
		

> im looking for an avatar with an akuma with the heaven symbol on his back http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp189/e...7/akuma-uf4.jpg similar to that but with a violet aura surronding him


It got deleted.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 13, 2011)

i somebody maybe change the name in my sig (name changed) or maybe make a new one?


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> i somebody maybe change the name in my sig (name changed) or maybe make a new one?


Ask AlanJohn to change your name in your signature. Maybe he still has the Photoshop work of your signature.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 13, 2011)

Shall this suffice?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 13, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> i somebody maybe change the name in my sig (name changed) or maybe make a new one?


Sorry, I didn't make a .psd of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I should make a new one...


----------



## Shockwind (May 13, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Shall this suffice?


It looks pretty good, KB.


----------



## Narayan (May 14, 2011)

1 eruka frog sig please....


----------



## AlanJohn (May 14, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 1 eruka frog sig please....


working on it.


----------



## hunter291 (May 14, 2011)

can someone create an ava and sig for me ? I want one from One Piece. The Ava and sig should show Luffy (after the time skip). I don't care what pose or whatever, just show me something cool xD


----------



## Shockwind (May 14, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> can someone create an ava and sig for me ? I want one from One Piece. The Ava and sig should show Luffy (after the time skip). I don't care what pose or whatever, just show me something cool xD


I'm on it!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 14, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done.





Check your PM box for free stuff


----------



## Shockwind (May 14, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's done now, hunter291. Check your PM box.


----------



## Narayan (May 14, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I love it but why the filename?


----------



## hunter291 (May 14, 2011)

Thank you Firefox


----------



## Shockwind (May 14, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problemo and you're welcome, hunter.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 17, 2011)

If any Brits, Aussies or Japanese people would be willing I would love a Monkey signature. With Natsume Masako very prominent in it (as Tripitaka not as herself). But also with Pigsy, Sandy and Horse (can be first *or* second series Horse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). And with Monkey written in Japanese. I'd prefer Pigsy not to be too prominent.

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





For those outside Japan, Australia, and Britain.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRIqYC12liM...278AD35E68C5A38


----------



## Narayan (May 21, 2011)

can i has a new siggy? 
now with gasai yuno in it? no name not needed.


----------



## wasim (May 21, 2011)

i'll try


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 21, 2011)

I would like a new signature which has the following image with a good looking border and has a capacity of less than 40-50 kbs. 



Spoiler


----------



## AlanJohn (May 21, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> I would like a new signature which has the following image with a good looking border and has a capacity of less than 40-50 kbs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


YES.
I AM WORKING ON IT


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 21, 2011)

Thanks  AlanJohn


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 21, 2011)

Can someone kind of make my current sig into one coherent image? Just to give it some one-ness. I miss my photoshop


----------



## wasim (May 21, 2011)

@narayan :
should i saw check your PM box


----------



## Zekrom_cool (May 21, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Zekrom_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please pm me the siglet once you have made it.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 21, 2011)

Thanks to KingdomBlade!!!


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

another request!!! please black rock shooter. ava and sig.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 29, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> another request!!! please black rock shooter. ava and sig.


Oh yeah.
I am working on it


----------



## Narayan (May 29, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks AJ. you're the Rockman


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 30, 2011)

Anyone up for making me a set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
Avatar
Signature


----------



## AlanJohn (May 30, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Anyone up for making me a set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 30, 2011)

Cheers mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
PM me if your done


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 30, 2011)

@Tanveer, I'll be working on it too, though it's not going to be the best in the world most likely.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 30, 2011)

Cool, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The more options I have, the better it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 30, 2011)

Done... Quick job so it's likely you'll use AlanJohn's over mine.


----------



## Shockwind (May 30, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Done... Quick job so it's likely you'll use AlanJohn's over mine.


Wing Zero's pretty blurry in the sig, KB. I'm telling you.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 30, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm well aware of that. The original image had a couple of problematic parts so I added a watercolor layer under it in order to relieve some of it. It ended up making it blurry, but I think it's fine. Looks kinda fitting actually.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 30, 2011)

SIGLET:






AVLET:




YOU HAPPY BRO???


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 30, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> SIGLET:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is the ava... not really... what?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 30, 2011)

I can't make good ava's.
Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@Tanveer you could use KB's ava.


----------



## chris888222 (May 30, 2011)

Can I have a personal sig image please?


----------



## AlanJohn (May 30, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Can I have a personal sig image please?


Yes.
What would you like in it?


----------



## chris888222 (May 30, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! 

Hmm... I'm fine with anything. A fitting color tone with a little black and of course axew in it would be best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is that possible? Sorry if I sound so demanding


----------



## Raika (May 30, 2011)

I was bored. :X


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 30, 2011)

These are very, very mediocre sigs... but yeah. Bored.


----------



## chris888222 (May 30, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> These are very, very mediocre sigs... but yeah. Bored.


Why, I like it!!!

Thanks!! Will update my sig ASAP


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 30, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should probably only use 1 though...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 30, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> I was bored. :X


WOW! AMAZING!
Thanks RAIKA!

Also Thanks AJ and Kingdomblade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Will keep those saved for later on.

Cheers


----------



## chris888222 (May 30, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup edited.

Thanks a lot!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No space to put credits though


----------



## Shockwind (May 31, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then, put it near your 3DS Friend code.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> SIGLET:


Anyone willing to make a blue-ish avater suitable fot this sig?
Heero Images

Take your time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Wont be using this set anytime soon.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 31, 2011)

After 30 minutes of non-productivity, I give you mediocrity.







I'll make another one in a few minutes. One that's actually mildly decent. Cause I'm bored.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks. Will save it up for later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Btw, you are up for posting in the movie naming thread.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 31, 2011)

hey can maybe somebody make a sig out of this


----------



## Raika (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 1, 2011)

i was wonder if i could request a lol cats sig and pic. i dont have any specific pics i want to use. thanks


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 1, 2011)

wow. Thnx raika looks pretty cool


----------



## wasim (Jun 1, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> wow. Thnx raika looks pretty cool


Are you Username115 ??


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 1, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> 4-leaf-clover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup thats me


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had this really shitty avatar for a while (just some MS Paint hackjob I did in five minutes) and it's about time I had a new one.

Must include:

- "Guildilocks" in it. NO EXCEPTIONS.
- Little Red Riding Hood's Zombie BBQ. Must feature Red Riding Hood since she's hot. I don't want the male character in there.
- Must have a hammer and sickle on her.

PM me it when you're done if you want to take up the challenge, I usually don't check this forum. If you want credit I'll be more than glad to put it in my sig.

And I don't need a new sig so just focus on the avatar.

Thanks!


----------



## wasim (Jun 2, 2011)

Its in your Pm box


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Raika (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

@Raika
Bro, you are amazing with this!
Think you could come up with something this sexy with Heero images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Raika (Jun 3, 2011)

You mean an avatar?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Avatar and Signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Fuck Wing Zero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Heero is much cooler lol.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Avatar and Signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can make it but promise to me you will use it.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Raika!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, using it.
Happy? lol

thanks


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't forget the advice!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

@Everyone who created my previous avater and sig sets, I still have them saved. Dont worry, those wont go waste. Thanks.

@AlanJohn
this way is better, it makes it look like almost part of the image. FC looks weird next to the image.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> @Everyone who created my previous avater and sig sets, I still have them saved. Dont worry, those wont go waste. Thanks.
> 
> @AlanJohn
> this way is better, it makes it look like almost part of the image. FC looks weird next to the image.


Then please use this modified version:


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Whats the difference? Border?
anyway, thanks!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 6, 2011)

can someone maybe make my avatar's background transparant?
LINK: http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/1479/1292216031658.gif


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> can someone maybe make my avatar's background transparant?
> LINK: http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/1479/1292216031658.gif


this okay?

EDIT: wait, it's violating rulez... wait a bit longer.

EDIT2: okay, i can't reduce it without ruining it. 

here's what it looks like 




here's psd


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 4-leaf-clover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The file size of that avatar is 128.95KB. I checked it earlier.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> The file size of that avatar is 128.95KB. I checked it earlier.


that's why i asked for someone else to reduce filesize because it stays above 80kb. dunno what else to do.


----------



## benno300 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello tempers,

could someone make me an ava and sig with zelda oot in it with an aqua blue 3ds.
If this is to hard or takes to much time,than could someone plz make me an ava and sig with only the aqua blue 3ds or only zelda oot as subject.

Thanks for reading,

Benno


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

do you want the 3ds showing zelda? 
zelda logo + blue 3ds image?
link + 3ds image?


----------



## benno300 (Jun 9, 2011)

The 1st would be great but I think it's really hard to make.
the second would be nice.
And the third would be nice too.

Thank you for answering.


----------



## wasim (Jun 9, 2011)

@benno

i've PM'd you your sig


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2011)

ahw... that was fast... 

i really can't make good sigs.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Jun 12, 2011)

hi thar!

can somebody please make a signature with multiple pictures of Zabuza (from naruto), with the text "the demon of the mist" (small text). and one picture of Haku included.
preferred color scheme is blue/white.

tnx in advance


----------



## Fluto (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi can someone animate my DP link?
by making him blink or adding a shine to his sword, or something else you have in mind?


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 15, 2011)

Can anyone please make me a ava with the google chrome icon spinning please?


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Can anyone please make me a ava with the google chrome icon spinning please?



I´m on it!

----
I've finished it! I've made a few of them, with different frame rates and different sides they turn to. They all have 10 frames, and it is 150 x 140 pixels. Everything I've created can be downloaded by clicking here (1,1 MB).

*An example:*


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 15, 2011)

If possible, can anyone make me a signature that shows a Jellicent surfing
The Jellicent should say: Wash away ~ Helloworld12321
Also, whoever made the signature MUST put their username at the bottom right corner of the signature.
You deserve that credit


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 16, 2011)

helloworld12321 said:
			
		

> If possible, can anyone make me a signature that shows a Jellicent surfing
> The Jellicent should say: Wash away ~ Helloworld12321
> Also, whoever made the signature MUST put their username at the bottom right corner of the signature.
> You deserve that credit


Hm... I don't think it's possible, helloworld12321.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll request a pack of both an avatar and a signature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want any pic off here to be turned into a sig and ava, with a thin black border. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No text at all, other than the creator's name with a little "Done by: (insert username here)"
Thanks.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 16, 2011)

Darmanitan said:
			
		

> I'll request a pack of both an avatar and a signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK. Working on it!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 16, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Darmanitan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Sop (Jun 16, 2011)

can someone make me a ava out of this that says Oh hai thar and has kamina glasses and resize it please (but keep the dog)


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> can someone make me a ava out of this that says Oh hai thar and has kamina glasses and resize it please (but keep the dog)



Working on it


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 16, 2011)

OK! Here it is! Hope you like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Be sure to resize the ava a bit.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 16, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> OK! Here it is! Hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks mate! It's perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Exactly what I was looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They're so cute.
I'm applying it now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thankyou thankyou thankyou!

As for Sop, meh it's really imperfect, mainly because it's hard to fit a dog and visible text into a 100 x 140 pic, but here goes :S





Look, I really don't care if you don't use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a 1 minute thing, so your choice.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 16, 2011)

Darmanitan said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need a re-touch on Sop's avatar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna make it better if you want.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 16, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Need a re-touch on Sop's avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks alooot mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really suck at this stuff, and you could tell by my previous signature


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 16, 2011)

Here.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 17, 2011)

Just a question, does this and this need any changes?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 17, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Just a question, does this and this need any changes?


Nope. It looks really good.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jun 17, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Just a question, does this and this need any changes?



You should enter the height and width of the avatar, so it won't get stretched. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (96x96)


----------



## Waflix (Jun 17, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Just a question, does this and this need any changes?



I'm sorry, but I just couldn't let it be.
I've made your avatar transparent...





...and your signature too.


----------



## Fluto (Jun 19, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> Hi can someone animate my DP link?
> by making him blink or adding a shine to his sword, or something else you have in mind?



Anyone?


----------



## Waflix (Jun 19, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try, but I can not ensure you it will be finished today. I'll PM you when it's finished, and update this post too.

EDIT - I've finished it... kind of. I'm not sure if you like it. Please don't use this image directly as your avatar, because my website might just be replaced again to another hoster and you wouldn't have an avatar. Please download it, and then upload it as your avatar again.

*First one*





*Second one*


----------



## Gameking-4 (Jun 22, 2011)

Gameking-4 said:
			
		

> hi thar!
> 
> can somebody please make a signature with multiple pictures of Zabuza (from naruto), with the text "the demon of the mist" (small text). and one picture of Haku included.
> preferred color scheme is blue/white.
> ...



nobody? ^^ are all what i'd like, doesn't HAVE to be in it

EDIT: Pm' d


----------



## Fluto (Jun 25, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't see it


----------



## Waflix (Jun 25, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed!


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 27, 2011)

I need a signature with these two images and a good background. Please PM me the signature.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 27, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> I need a signature with these two images and a good background. Please PM me the signature.


But the second pic looks a bit foggy. Y'know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I'll do the sig without the second pic. Is that ok with you?

EDIT: If yes, then it's in your PM box now.


----------



## Fluto (Jul 1, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh sorry i dont like those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
MAybe you could make it shine like a light dot going across the side?


----------



## Nujui (Jul 1, 2011)

Spoiler












Could someone made a ava out of the last two people on the bottom? Kirby and the girl is all I want in that ava.

EDIT: Put image in spoilers as it's pretty big.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 1, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 1, 2011)

How about flatten pudding...?


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 1, 2011)

Flat Pudding said:
			
		

> How about flatten pudding...?


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Nujui (Jul 1, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, Thanks.


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 1, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Flat Pudding said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean pudding sig


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 1, 2011)

Flat Pudding said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting...
I'll try to do it!


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you very much AlanJohn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well if I can request again, how about pinky pudding sig?


----------



## Fluto (Jul 4, 2011)

Can anyone animate my DP?
Make him blink or a shine on his sword?


----------



## Sop (Jul 4, 2011)

Devil may cry avatar please?


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 4, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off-topic I know, but up until know I thought that kirby was getting his freak on with the girl.


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 4, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Devil may cry avatar please?


Here:


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 5, 2011)

Mind if I ask if one of you might make the white background of this picture transparent, and make it centered? Also may you make the dimensions at 100x100? 
Thanks a lot guyssss


----------



## Sop (Jul 5, 2011)

Any better ones than that?


----------



## Fluto (Jul 5, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> Can anyone animate my DP?
> Make him blink or a shine on his sword?


anyone?


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 6, 2011)

May I have a Snivy sig? Maybe like the previous Axew one... suitable color and with the words 'u mad?' on it. Haha.

Can it be done? Please?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 6, 2011)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Mind if I ask if one of you might make the white background of this picture transparent, and make it centered? Also may you make the dimensions at 100x100?
> Thanks a lot guyssss


it's 100 by 96. is it okay?


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 6, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> May I have a Snivy sig? Maybe like the previous Axew one... suitable color and with the words 'u mad?' on it. Haha.
> 
> Can it be done? Please?



SNIVY'S MINE >: 

get Axew instead


----------



## mameks (Jul 6, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anyways, I was wondering if someone could make me a Madoka Avatar and or Siggy? ^^
Not a priority, as I'm not that active, and I do really like my set ATM, just I thought a change'd be nice ^^

Thanks in advance awesome peoples ^^


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 6, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm on it


----------



## mameks (Jul 6, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo, quick reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks n_n


----------



## Nujui (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol, did anyone even look at the original picture?


----------



## mameks (Jul 6, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Lol, did anyone even look at the original picture?


I only saw the pic in some random thread somewhere, then here ^^
But still...it does look like Kirby's being a bad, bad fuzz ball


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 6, 2011)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> Can anyone animate my DP?
> Make him blink or a shine on his sword?








Edit: slowed animation.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh forgot. Sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crap. How about the 3 starters together? Keep the u mad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nevermind. Can someone help me resize this to signature size? Please

http://www.halolz.com/wp-content/uploads/2...t-tepigboss.gif

It's too huge.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 7, 2011)

or/


----------



## Fluto (Jul 7, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Ended up doing it myself.




Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> or/


Haha thank you (and Dter ic)


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 7, 2011)

Extremely sorry on the extra post. But I can't seem to update my avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone please help me darken the lines of this image and make it possible to be made into an avatar? I'm not really liking my current one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Thanks in advance. Sorry for so much trouble.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll TRY, but I don't guarantee it'll be a success.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 7, 2011)

Darmanitan said:
			
		

> I'll TRY, but I don't guarantee it'll be a success.


Sorry for so much of trouble.

If it's not possible to darken, maybe resizing it will be enough.

DARN all the images I like can't fit to be avatars!


----------



## Raika (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## chris888222 (Jul 7, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

>


Thank you Raika!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Darmanitan too, for the effort.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 7, 2011)

Aw, he beat me to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alright, anytime


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 8, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> it's 100 by 96. is it okay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anybody know how to fix it?


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 8, 2011)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> ```
> The upload failed. Please contact a member of staff to help rectify the problem
> ```
> 
> anybody know how to fix it?


Loading directly from the URL seems to work.


Spoiler


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 10, 2011)

ahhh. i see that you can change the width and height at the bottom when using an offsite image... thanks (:


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 12, 2011)

Can you discard the white background and just leave the image please?


----------



## Waflix (Jul 13, 2011)

Flat Pudding said:
			
		

> Can you discard the white background and just leave the image please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mameks (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks AlanJohn ^^


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 14, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Flat Pudding said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Waflix for the information


----------



## prowler (Jul 14, 2011)

Walfix: Avatar size limit is 100x140

Pudding: I did what you said, I'd advise to rehost the image somewhere else since I'm most likely to delete it from my imgur account soon.





http://i.imgur.com/YwlVN.png


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 14, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Walfix: Avatar size limit is 100x140
> 
> Pudding: I did what you said, I'd advise to rehost the image somewhere else since I'm most likely to delete it from my imgur account soon.
> 
> ...


Thank you prowler! You're my saver


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 15, 2011)

Can someone make my Ava have like a darkish Aura around it right now it's only 16 kb ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2011)

I would like a Signature (a new one) Of bardock saying King_leo (Fancy much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
and maybe an avatar of more rainbows, awesome ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (not much wanted but would be cool)


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 16, 2011)

Can some one make me an avatar out of this image, with my name Tapia somewere nice on it in royal blue please. 
http://i55.tinypic.com/24fyafd.jpg

id greatly appreciate it


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Tapia Would said:
			
		

> Can some one make me an avatar out of this image, with my name Tapia somewere nice on it in royal blue please.
> http://i55.tinypic.com/24fyafd.jpg
> 
> id greatly appreciate it


Working on it.


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 16, 2011)

Awsome thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Here. Be sure to resize it to 100x100.


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 16, 2011)

wow dude thank you


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Tapia Would said:
			
		

> wow dude thank you


Do you know how to set an avatar? I mean... You're new here and I dunno if you know the settings here or not.


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 16, 2011)

no im trying to figure that out


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Go to this thread instead. I know that it'll help you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=890...t=0&start=0


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 16, 2011)

alright thanks for the help and the avatar


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

I guess I just gave you the wrong size. It's 100x96. Also, no problem.


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 16, 2011)

my avatar is the wrong size?


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Yep. It's really easy to notice it because of its pixels.



Spoiler



Your ava: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Original: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can see the difference.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 16, 2011)

Tapia Would said:
			
		

> my avatar is the wrong size?


try this one.

The correct image size is 100x92. Background colour has been changed to match the GBAtemp theme.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 16, 2011)

king_leo said:
			
		

> I would like a Signature (a new one) Of bardock saying King_leo (Fancy much
> 
> 
> 
> ...







make size 100x110

Edit:
Signature. I mixed the request for signature and the avatar around. Meh!


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Tapia Would said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the pixels is still off.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 16, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but the pixels is still off.


Is this better? still 100x92


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 16, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. That's the actual size.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> king_leo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Waflix (Jul 16, 2011)

@King_Leo: Be sure to change the size of your avatar to 100x110 (as it says in Mantis41's post). You can do this by going to your Control Panel, and going to where you also change your avatar. It's just underneath the inputbox with "Upload a new image from your computer".
By doing this, your avatar will have the right resolution, and it will look nicer!


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 16, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> @King_Leo: Be sure to change the size of your avatar to 100x110 (as it says in Mantis41's post). You can do this by going to your Control Panel, and going to where you also change your avatar. It's just underneath the inputbox with "Upload a new image from your computer".
> By doing this, your avatar will have the right resolution, and it will look nicer!


Centered text a little. Tried for more text clarity but difficult at this size.





once again make avatar 100x110 (unless you prefer the stretched look)


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 17, 2011)

i need a sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can some one make me an awsome one something to go with my avatar, something with the same color schemes please.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 17, 2011)

Tapia Would said:
			
		

> i need a sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what you will make of this. I was just messing around with an album cover.


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 17, 2011)

its cool but i was kinda looking for the shark theme  and a bit darker scheme but ill take it. thanks


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 17, 2011)

Tapia Would said:
			
		

> its cool but i was kinda looking for the shark theme  and a bit darker scheme but ill take it. thanks


I'll see if I can find a shark. 

I was bored and searched Tapia Would in google images and that album cover came out so I started pissing around with it. I'll see if I can find a blue shark somewhere.


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 17, 2011)

awsome thanks and you can just find any normal shark and fix it up to turn it blue and watever


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 17, 2011)

sorry for double posting but i found my photobucket account from when i use to use photoshop alot ill just use one of my old ones


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

Tapia Would said:
			
		

> awsome thanks and you can just find any normal shark and fix it up to turn it blue and watever
> You still haven't changed your avatar.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shyam513 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey, I was looking for a signature to do with Final Fantasy if possible, in red and black if possible. Thanks


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 18, 2011)

shyam513 said:
			
		

> Hey, I was looking for a signature to do with Final Fantasy if possible, in red and black if possible. Thanks


Working on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Done. Hope you like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Spoiler



At least I gotta do something new, right?


----------



## shyam513 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks, that's perfect!


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 19, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Tapia Would said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my avatar doesnt show?


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 19, 2011)

Tapia Would said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just use this bit http://pix.gbatemp.net/181602/Tapia2.png (leave the


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 19, 2011)

i think i fixed it?


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 19, 2011)

Tapia Would said:
			
		

> i think i fixed it?


Yep. You fixed it. 



Spoiler



I should not have added the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags.. Oh well.


----------



## Tapia Would (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks alot (y)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking for Kingdom Hearts sig with my name in it.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Just looking for a cool looking alternative to my Godot avatar.  All I ask is that the avatar has Godot holding a coffee mug.


----------



## Nujui (Jul 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Just looking for a cool looking alternative to my Godot avatar.  All I ask is that the avatar has Godot holding a coffee mug.


How does this look?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Just looking for a cool looking alternative to my Godot avatar.  All I ask is that the avatar has Godot holding a coffee mug.


I just might do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are you sure you don't want a sig with it?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good, but I'm looking for something akin to the atmosphere mine has now.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, here it is:


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 19, 2011)

Can I get this in a Kingdom Hearts Sig.


----------



## Pinliner (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi I need a cool avatar and sig done for selling runescape membership in my sig I want an airplane with the name pinliner across it and for my avatar some guy with a massive chain smoking a cigar please add me [email protected] or skype: pinliner thanks


----------



## Ace (Jul 21, 2011)

ehh, not to rain on your parade, but I think a signature, with a link like that, would break the forum rules.

Do you have any picture you could base the signature on.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jul 21, 2011)

can somebody make a sig out of this, and maybe without the link if possible 



Spoiler


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> can somebody make a sig out of this, and maybe without the link if possible
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


working on it.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 26, 2011)

Could someone make me an avatar with a Jellicent holding a ball of water? Like, one of the arms is holding the ball in the air. I wish I had a base of how I want it to look. 
:|


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> 4-leaf-clover said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







YOU HAPPY SIS???


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jul 26, 2011)

like i said in the pm Yes i am happy


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 1, 2011)

could someone make this more gba temp friendly?






and remove the site at the bottom. thank you.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 1, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Well, here it is:


Holy Crap that's amazing, thanks AlanJohn!


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 4, 2011)

i want an avatar using this picture, but without all the movie info shenanigans at the bottom, and i want terminator02 in clock font i've got going on right now


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 4, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> i want an avatar using this picture, but without all the movie info shenanigans at the bottom, and i want terminator02 in clock font i've got going on right now


working on it....


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 4, 2011)

AceWarhead said:
			
		

> is this good?


don't know why you pmed me, but i was looking for an avatar that fit the limit (whatever that is) with my image down-scaled to show as much of it as possible without showing the movie info, and having the green animated text of my name like it is now

edit: limit 100x140


----------



## Waflix (Aug 4, 2011)

^ I've edited the one from AceWarhead and replaced his text with your old one:


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 4, 2011)

like i said i want it to show more of it, just the head like that it looks like he's dead, plus the picture is too wide to even be allowed
(and that font you edited onto it looks like it's bold or something)


----------



## Waflix (Aug 4, 2011)

^ Whoops. I will recreate it. And I've directly copied the text from your current avatar, so it's the exact same, besides the 't' I've placed a little bit more to the right.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 4, 2011)

i guess it's just the background or something then


----------



## Waflix (Aug 4, 2011)

I think so too.
And I'm done! I also accidentally created some kind of 3D-effect.





It's 100x100.
----
EDIT: I've added a frame.





 - Fixed!


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 4, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> like i said i want it to show more of it, just the head like that it looks like he's dead, plus the picture is too wide to even be allowed
> (and that font you edited onto it looks like it's bold or something)


GOT IT
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its 115x140( program wont let me use 100 x 140)


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 4, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> I think so too.
> And I'm done! I also accidentally created some kind of 3D-effect.
> 
> 
> ...


that's gonna look weird, it'll squish it together (also it looks pixelated), but i think waflix's is getting close

thanks to you both


----------



## Waflix (Aug 5, 2011)

^ Totally forgot to resize the framed one again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've now resized it again to 100x100, and I've placed the letters again, so I think it'll work now.





Edit. Made the 'n' more readable.


----------



## wasim (Aug 5, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

>




the text should be more large 
it should fit the image like terminator02's current ava


----------



## Waflix (Aug 5, 2011)

^
I forgot I accidentally resized the letters in the picture when I resized this avatar too. I've (again) copied the original letters into this one. I hope this one is better. (Even though the letters look kind of vague)







Spoiler: Comparison




*2.0*





*2.1*





*2.2*





*2.3*





*2.3.2*





*2.3.3*


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 5, 2011)

haha, thanks for all the trouble waflix


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone up to the job of making me an Anime style avatar, anything aslong as its a boy.
Original I guess.

Brown Hair (Long and Messy, Brown Eyes)

Edit: how can I upload a pic of my self having trouble. Since it would be cool to represent me.


----------



## Waflix (Aug 10, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Anyone up to the job of making me an Anime style avatar, anything aslong as its a boy.
> Original I guess.
> 
> Brown Hair (Long and Messy, Brown Eyes)
> ...



If you mean uploading the picture to the internet, that can be done here.
If you mean uploading the picture to use it as your avatar, that can be done here.
And if you mean uploading the picture to use it as your personal photo, that can be done here, but please read this thread first.


----------



## tagzard (Aug 10, 2011)

Can someone make me a avatar? I want a 3d version of the one i have now. But not suckish. A realish looking green dinosaur with black wings and red eyes breathing fire. Also a signature would be nice to.


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No silly xD I meant can anyone make me one sometime, but I need to work out how to upload a pic of myself.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 10, 2011)

I know you've already done a lot, but is there any way you could make the background of my avatar the same shade of blue as the background of my sig?



			
				kevan said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take a picture with a camera/phone
hook camera/phone up to computer and move pictures to it
upload pictures to pix.gbatemp.net
post the image here by putting the image in img tags: [img]*image url here*[/img]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

Can some one please make me an avatar (Would be greatly appreciated)-

Anime me and make it a vampire and the cuter the better and please longer hair


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Can some one please make me an avatar (Would be greatly appreciated)-
> 
> Anime me and make it a vampire and the cuter the better and please longer hair


Yoush look as ugly as you do in real life in that pic xD!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

Are you saying Im ugly in real life?


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

*Coughs* Yes
No im not saying that what are you talking bout?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyway can someone please help me with my avatar


----------



## kevan (Aug 11, 2011)

btw i take back my request for an avatar.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 14, 2011)

Want a new avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Raikage themed.
Just the avatar wit my name on it.

Raikage Images.

Would like some options, the more the merrier


----------



## Dragonsend (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd like a simple sig with a dragon holding a letter or scroll or piece of mail. Whenever you get the time. No rush. I've never had a sig for here and I've been here a long time so waiting is no problem.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone know how to make those animated 3D images that flicker back and forth to appear 3D?

I've been wanting to do that to this to make a nice little sig for myself.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 17, 2011)

Count me in.

I'm not great, and I'm still getting the hang of it, but I would be happy to offer help wherever I can.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> a vampire
> 
> cuter



That's a contradiction. Vampires are ugly as fuck.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 17, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Skyrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evidence:


Spoiler











And Skyrix, what you're asking for can't be done. A) Anime is not a verb, B) You're asking more for a drawing than just a shopped image.

Basically, to get what you want, you are going to have to hire an artist.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 17, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Want a new avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Tanveer, do you still want a new avatar?

I made just one to see how you would like it. I freely admit that I'm not great with Paint.net, so if you don't like it, just let me know; I won't be offended.






If you want something like this or different or anything, just let me know.


----------



## Ace (Aug 18, 2011)

Heya, fellow Request Takers!

I have a bit of a difficult request to make.

See this image?






I'd like the textboxes removed, if possible. The result does NOT have to be perfect!

I know it's difficult, but trust me, I've tried to do it myself (since I makes most of my sigs/avatars on my own), and I'm not too experienced with Photoshop/GIMP/etc., so please, anyone who is kind of heart, can you judge if it's possible to remove the textboxes?

I'll repeat it here again: The result does NOT have to be perfect. An effort, even a minimal one, is more than enough.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 18, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Heya, fellow Request Takers!
> 
> I have a bit of a difficult request to make.
> 
> ...


Working on it


----------



## Ace (Aug 18, 2011)

Sweet! Thank's, brony.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 18, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Sweet! Thank's, brony.


----------



## Ace (Aug 18, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Sweet! Thank's, brony.







THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHAAAANK YOU SOO MUCH!

It's beautiful... ?_?


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 19, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> I know you've already done a lot, but is there any way you could make the background of my avatar the same shade of blue as the background of my sig?


it's not that hard is it? i'd imagine even i could do it if i wasn't on my horrid laptop


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 20, 2011)

could some one make me a sig and avatar of this 




with a dark red background with flame designs. i would be most gratful


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 24, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i took it upon myself to change the background, but i can't seem to keep the Terminator02 text going in the gif, so can someone tell me how to? (i used paint.net)


----------



## wasim (Aug 25, 2011)

@1234turtles

how about this ?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 27, 2011)

were there to be someone with free time on their hands.  maybe they could design a new avatar for myself.  nothing particular and nothing random...just something that exudes....Old8oy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've had this damn avatar for like 3 years...


----------



## Gahars (Aug 27, 2011)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> were there to be someone with free time on their hands.  maybe they could design a new avatar for myself.  nothing particular and nothing random...just something that exudes....Old8oy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could give it a try.

When you say, "exudes... Old8oy," what do you mean, exactly? Have any pointers?


----------



## shyam513 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, if anyone's got a minute, could they help me turn this picture into an sig? I'm looking for a meadow and sky background, with my name in slightly darker blue, like teal. And, if possible, could you make it appear as if there's some wind present, causing his hat to fall like that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 28, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



honestly, it really doesn't matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  just something vaguely aesthetically pleasing.  I'm just looking for a change

if it helps, I try to be as helpful as I am a dick.  As witty as I am awkward.  I love my family and I loathe people who don't have their priorities straight (ie...bar every other night, spending money on stupid shit, trolling on the interwebz, etc...)


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2011)

Alright, so this obviously doesn't incorporate what you listed. It was a bit of an experiment.

So, if there's something like this you want or something entirely different, feel free to let me know. And if you hate it, feel free to let me know; I know I'm not that great with Paint.net, so I won't be offended.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 28, 2011)

works for me


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh, cool, glad you liked it.


----------



## DroRox (Aug 28, 2011)

Of anyone has time... there's one I've wanted for a while:
It's the animated sprite of Gligar from B/W. But also expanded to be about as big as the avatar limit.
If it said DroRox somewhere on it would be great too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well if anyone's up to it that would be awesome.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ernie1 (Aug 28, 2011)

if any one has the time id love a new avatar and signature, based upon the nds game 'The World Ends With You'

thanks guys!


----------



## Nujui (Aug 29, 2011)

I need someone to get rid of this white background please.






You may not see it, but look at my ava on the left.


----------



## tagzard (Aug 29, 2011)

Can i have a gif version of mine. I want my ava's wings to fly.


kirbyboy....


----------



## Gahars (Aug 29, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> I need someone to get rid of this white background please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, let me give it a shot

What do you want me to replace it with? It'll show up as white again unless I replace it


----------



## Nujui (Aug 29, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Replace it with the grayish background you see behind every ava, so that the img matches up to it.


----------



## Jasper07 (Aug 29, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he means to turn it into alpha


----------



## Nujui (Aug 29, 2011)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I just want the img to have the grayish background you see behind every ava.


----------



## Sonia (Aug 30, 2011)

This request is probably a strange one, but I was wondering if it'd be possible to request an avatar be made for another site? I've been trying to make an animated gif avatar for my deviant art account but ever since a massive art block, I have gotten very rusty at animating.

Dimension would be 50x50 Px  and the gif is of my persona (Chick in my current avatar) doing a little dance (Not much moving just moving her arms from left to right. Chibi, preferably.), while looking not very amused. Face would be something like this (¬ n¬)


----------



## Gahars (Aug 30, 2011)

Alright, that should work. Any luck?


----------



## tagzard (Aug 30, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Can i have a gif version of mine. I want my ava's wings to fly.
> 
> 
> kirbyboy....


Nobody gunna help?


----------



## .Chris (Aug 30, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's going to be kinda difficult because your avatar's all pixilated.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 30, 2011)

My avatar is too pixelated, any help?


----------



## ZenZero (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Guys, could I have a Sig made for me please?

It should say my username, against a cool looking background (I dont mind what it looks like)
The cool background should be Dark Red?


----------



## Nujui (Aug 31, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Snip
> 
> Alright, that should work. Any luck?


Works great.

Thank you.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 31, 2011)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> Hey Guys, could I have a Sig made for me please?
> 
> It should say my username, against a cool looking background (I dont mind what it looks like)
> The cool background should be Dark Red?
> ...



Glad to hear it.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, cuz i changed my avatar...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 31, 2011)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:
			
		

> My avatar is too pixelated, any help?


If you look closely, the lines do look a bit jagged but that's probably due to the compression. I don't think that can be fixed.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 31, 2011)

Alright, is that okay, ZenZero? Let me know if there's anything I could change or add, or if I should scrap the whole thing.



			
				Dingoo-fan 32 said:
			
		

> Yes, cuz i changed my avatar...



Even before you changed it your avatar seemed fine, but now it apparently isn't an issue, so yeah. Problem solved.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 31, 2011)

((Sorry, double post))


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 31, 2011)

Can someone please add colour to this and maky it look awsome


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 1, 2011)

can somebody make sig and ava out of these
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sig


Spoiler










without the urban music text

Ava


Spoiler











or the other way around cant really choose


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2011)

Can someone make another Light Paladin Cecil Harvey for my avatar?


----------



## Zorua (Sep 4, 2011)

Can someone please make me a new ava and sig set with this pic? Give it a nice background and make the pic blend in with the background. Thanks.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 4, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Can someone please make me a new ava and sig set with this pic? Give them nice background and make the pic blend in with the background. Thanks.


I made this before you edited your post with the new request. Buuut, I'll still post it here in the event that you'd like to use them.


----------



## Zorua (Sep 4, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess I'll use it till someone makes me a new set according to my edited post. :3


----------



## Narayan (Sep 4, 2011)

sig request. 
image: 
http://i.imgur.com/OiOJ3.jpg
or:
http://i.imgur.com/Zrzgj.jpg


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's your sig. (Based on #2)





You may want to adjust your ava's file size. Even without the sig, it already exceeds the limit.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 4, 2011)

ah! where's the baby?
and keep it simple, nothing too fancy. 
thanks.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 4, 2011)

Fine, with the baby.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 4, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Fine, with the baby.


but it looks crammed.

how 'bout the first image?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 4, 2011)

No one made any cool Raikage avatar for me?
I would like some options 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 4, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> No one made any cool Raikage avatar for me?
> I would like some options
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I did. I posted them a few pages back; I guess you must have missed them.

Let me just upload them again...

First one:





And second:





If you want something else, just let me know. I'll be sure to help any way I can.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 4, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> No one made any cool Raikage avatar for me?
> I would like some options
> 
> 
> ...







Your ava.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wohooo! Me likes them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
I will start off using Gahars first one first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Thanks guys!


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 5, 2011)

could someone make me a sig of this




thanks, 
make it look cool


----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2011)

Sure, I'll give it a shot 1234turtles

EDIT:

Okay, here it is.






I hope that's good enough. If not, just let me know what I could do to fix it


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 5, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Sure, I'll give it a shot 1234turtles
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Thats cool, but maybe it could have a more rough background 
i dont know how to really describe what im  talking about


----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2011)

Is there anything you want in the background? Like a city, flames, etc.?

Something like that could help narrow it down


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 5, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> can somebody make sig and ava out of these
> Thank you
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody....?


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Is there anything you want in the background? Like a city, flames, etc.?Something like that could help narrow it down


blue electricity 
like whats on the picture


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 5, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> can somebody make sig and ava out of these
> Thank you
> 
> 
> ...


Signature (500x150): 





Avatar (100x75):





Well, I tried.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright, that was a little experiment. Would this, or something like it, be good?


----------



## 1234turtles (Sep 5, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Alright, that was a little experiment. Would this, or something like it, be good?


I  like it, thanks.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 5, 2011)

the sig looks good but the ava is a a little meh....

thnx anyway

EDIT: gonna use my own one for now till maybe someone makes a awesome Aisaka ava for me :3


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 5, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> the sig looks good but the ava is a a little meh....
> 
> thnx anyway
> 
> EDIT: gonna use my own one for now till maybe someone makes a awesome Aisaka ava for me :3


Please change your ava resolution to 90x140 in the ava settings.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 5, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> the sig looks good but the ava is a a little meh....
> 
> thnx anyway
> 
> EDIT: gonna use my own one for now till maybe someone makes a awesome Aisaka ava for me :3


I tried making another one. It's small because I tried to keep it within GBAtemp limits (100x140).

Avatar: (100x121)


----------



## kevan (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok see my ava? I want something similar with any of the Crisis Core characters and my name.
And a matching sig!

Thanks in advance if anyone does it for me


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 6, 2011)

Id like an awsome Avatar and Sig combo please, My avatar is the character named Mira from the anime A papa to kiss, Its a yaoi.
Please help
xoxo


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 6, 2011)

Off topic, but isn't yaoi against the rules?


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 6, 2011)

It is but Im just telling whoever is nice enough to make me a combo that its from that anime and its yaoi, Im not asking for a yaoi sig unless it can be borderline yaoi that would be good. but if its not allowed just Mira is fine


----------



## Gahars (Sep 6, 2011)

Alright, I have it for you right here...



Spoiler









And...







Seriously, though, no. Never. Yaoi? Are you kidding me? No one with any sense is going to go anywhere that shit, let alone put it on their avatar and signature. Either learn some fucking sense and grow up or go to a forum where that's tolerated.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2011)

PurpleEyesOfDeath said:
			
		

> It is but Im just telling whoever is nice enough to make me a combo that its from that anime and its yaoi, Im not asking for a yaoi sig unless it can be borderline yaoi that would be good. but if its not allowed just Mira is fine


I have an idea for something. It'll be SFW of course


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

lol Gahars. that wasn't what he asked for and what you said wasn't needed.

i know some members who used a yaoi pic but cropped it to hide the sexual parts.

he only said that where it came from was yaoi.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> lol Gahars. that wasn't what he asked for and what you said wasn't needed.
> 
> i know some members who used a yaoi pic but cropped it to hide the sexual parts.
> 
> he only said that where it came from was yaoi.


Like this one?


Spoiler











I know prowler and AGLCB have done some.


----------



## prowler (Sep 6, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got away with worse



Spoiler: lolshota










Though Urza is the king.


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks paarish


----------



## Gahars (Sep 6, 2011)

That is... I am at a loss for words.



Spoiler












Seriously, that is fucking beyond disgusting.


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 6, 2011)

Can I be a pain here and ask if you can put me username at the top left corner please?
sorry


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2011)

PurpleEyesOfDeath said:
			
		

> Can I be a pain here and ask if you can put me username at the top left corner please?
> sorry


aah! wait! that's not the one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was giving them an example of a yaoi picture that has been edited.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 6, 2011)

Spoiler











There you go, buddy. It'll fit like a charm!


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

seriously Gahars. Stop.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm sorry, he's asking for FUCKING YAOI (CARTOON FUCKING PORNOGRAPHY) for his signature and avatar. 

I try to be an understanding guy, I do, but that is where I draw the fucking line.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

he is asking for a sig WITH A CHARACTER from a yaoi anime.
not necessarily a yaoi ava/sig.

if you don't want to do it. stay out.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, he's asking for FUCKING YAOI (CARTOON FUCKING PORNOGRAPHY) for his signature and avatar.
> 
> I try to be an understanding guy, I do, but that is where I draw the fucking line.


A) It'll be tame. 

B) That sig you edited was a girl so jokes on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



LOL THAT'S A LIE!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 6, 2011)

A) He's asking people to go through the pornography to get the picture for him. And then taking an image from the porn and making him a signature based on it. He was asking people to wade through that shit on his behalf.

B) Cartoon Pornography is still Cartoon Fucking Pornography, whether it features gay or straight sex. Still fucking disgusting either way.


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

well, this is a ava and sig thread request is it not? 
you aren't obliged to go through all of that. and are yaoi and hentai animes only sex scenes?


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> A) He's asking people to go through the pornography to get the picture for him. And then taking an image from the porn and making him a signature based on it. He was asking people to wade through that shit on his behalf.
> 
> B) Cartoon Pornography is still Cartoon Fucking Pornography, whether it features gay or straight sex. Still fucking disgusting either way.


A) Lucky for me i don't mind.

B) Does it really matter if it's cartoon porn? Tell me how it's disgusting please. (and don't say "because it is.")


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> and are yaoi and hentai animes only sex scenes?



Lol. If you're telling me that you're watching hentai (straight up hentai, not ecchi or whatever the fuck it's called) for reasons other than whacking off then I really don't know why you would ever be compelled to do that. It's like if I watched a porno with real people to analyze the filming techniques they used.

But really, asking someone to go through pornography to make a sig/ava for them is really stupid. If I asked you for an sig/ava of some actual porn but you just crop out of the nudity or put "GUILD MCCOMMUNIST" right over her dirty pillows, would you do it? Like wade through tons of porno sites, wasting a good chunk of your time, trying to find a high quality porno which fits my interests and requirements. Would you really do it?

Plus I'm sick of all these people have sigs that are basically cut off pornography. Gay, straight, hentai, real, it doesn't matter. I'm just beginning to find them distasteful. Why can't people just have sigs/avas about Dragon Ball Z or whatever else they like?

EDIT: I just think we've been drawing a really fine line here. We explicitly say that we allow no pornography. You post it, you get banned. Look what happened to monkat (correct?). But we can allow pornography IF we cut off the nudity. In the end its still the same sexual act, we just decided to go softcore or something.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)

Umm... I don't have the slightest clue what everyone is talking about (what are yaoi and hentai? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
But, I'd appreciate if someone could make a picture of a Simirror using Mirror Body. (http://kirby.wikia.com/wiki/Mirror#Move_Set)


----------



## Narayan (Sep 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, no. what i mean is they aren't naked all the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and also, if you don't like doing the job, you can ignore it. eventually it'll be forgotten.


----------



## prowler (Sep 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Lol. If you're telling me that you're watching hentai (straight up hentai, not ecchi or whatever the fuck it's called) for reasons other than whacking off then I really don't know why you would ever be compelled to do that.


pfft, fapping to yaoi/hentai is so mainstream, I read itai ITAI itai for the story.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 6, 2011)

If you need animation to masturbate, you are a special type of pathetic.

Plus, the fact that Hentai, in all of its forms, often becomes an outlet for [censored]/child porn is also pretty reprehensible.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> If you need animation to masturbate, you are a special type of pathetic.
> 
> Plus, the fact that Hentai, in all of its forms, often becomes an outlet for [censored]/child porn is also pretty reprehensible.


As this is not the place to talk about such things I would just like to finally add this:
If it's an outlet, doesn't that mean its a good thing?
i.e. it stops [censored]/child porn from happening.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> As this is not the place to talk about such things I would just like to finally add this:
> If it's an outlet, doesn't that mean its a good thing?
> i.e. it stops [censored]/child porn from happening.



I swear this was discussed like a long time ago.

I people are getting their kicks from watching incest, sexual assault, tentacle penetration, and this whole slew of things, then I seriously think that something is wrong. If you're requesting someone to sift through all this porn that shows such disgusting sexual acts then I think that's even worse.

The topic is whether people should request sigs featuring explicit content (ie: edited porn), and I feel like this is a complete no. If you really want your ava/sig to portray such a thing, do it yourself.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)

No simirror then?
(I'm an patient person, but the conversation is different, therefore I don't want my request to be lost in time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Paarish (Sep 6, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with requesting it. Like Narayan said, if you don't want to do it then ignore it. I personally don't mind sifting through porn/hentai/yaoi to make someone a SFW ava/sig.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 6, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. No. No. No. No... No.

This sort of shit shouldn't exist at all. Period.

People who watch that are the worst sort of sexual deviants, the lowest of the low. Giving them animated forms of [censored] and child porn won't stop them; it's encouraging them. They need to be locked up, not given outlets.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 6, 2011)

This is a request thread, not your soapbox. Got a problem? Report button. kthx.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t113443-avatar-signatur...t&p=3873175


----------



## Sonic0509 (Sep 6, 2011)

Could someone make avatar for me:
-with Sonic the Hedgehog (the one after Sega Genesis era)
-with transparent (alpha) background or...
-with backgroud but then also with frame around ava
-100x100px size
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 6, 2011)

Sonic0509 said:
			
		

> Could someone make avatar for me:
> -with Sonic the Hedgehog (the one after Sega Genesis era)
> -with transparent (alpha) background or...
> -with backgroud but then also with frame around ava
> ...



Only 100 by 100? It goes to 100 by 140, if I'm not mistaken.

Also, i don't seem to be having much luck, SJ12, finding pictures of it online. Any suggestions?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Sonic0509 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My avas are always 100x100
I think it goes 100x150 though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://gbatemp.net/t113443-avatar-signatur...t&p=3873175


----------



## Gahars (Sep 6, 2011)

SJ12, would this be it?






That link really didn't help...

And Sonic guy, I've got two options for you...






 100 by 100, it doesn't look too good...






 100 by 140.

This was a bit of an experiment. If they didn't come out transparent, I'll repost them with the borders.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 6, 2011)

Can someone put a creep face ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) on this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for use on my sig? thanks!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> SJ12, would this be it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I found that one before (I didn't want it), and I'm going to change it a bit now that it has a purpose.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 6, 2011)

Sure, glad I could help, then.


----------



## prowler (Sep 6, 2011)

Sonic0509 said:
			
		

> Could someone make avatar for me:
> -with Sonic the Hedgehog (the one after Sega Genesis era)
> -with transparent (alpha) background or...
> -with backgroud but then also with frame around ava
> ...


I'm bored, feel free to ignore these








This one is a complete mess since I didn't take my time:




(edit: would look better with a border)


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 6, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Sure, glad I could help, then.


I'm saving it for something VERY special, hehehe
(in 2 valid posts, that is)


----------



## Sonic0509 (Sep 6, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Sonic0509 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first one is almost perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It would be perfect if Sonic will look to the right. Could you do this?


----------



## prowler (Sep 6, 2011)

He looks kinda weird when flipped but here you go:


----------



## Sonic0509 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok. He looks really weird indeed.
I'm goona stay with this one:




Thank you prowler_ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ed. After a while of looking he doesn't look that weird

Could you also give me the source image you used?


----------



## kevan (Sep 6, 2011)

Edit: dw my current stuff will do


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 10, 2011)

can someone make a sig out of this :3 and with RAWR!! on it
http://www.animepaper.net/art/108823/the-tiger-within


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 11, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> can someone make a sig out of this :3 and with RAWR!! on it
> http://www.animepaper.net/art/108823/the-tiger-within


Working on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
Here ya go!


----------



## Gahars (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey, KG, that's a really nice signature; well done. Just a bit of advice, though, you might want to go back and change the color of the text, since it's incredibly difficult to read.

Otherwise, good work.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 11, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Hey, KG, that's a really nice signature; well done. Just a bit of advice, though, you might want to go back and change the color of the text, since it's incredibly difficult to read.
> 
> Otherwise, good work.


I don't find it hard to read, if anything it fits with the color scheme better. Also, too late. I don't save PSD's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KG? XD


----------



## Gahars (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh, sorry, I was thinking of Tenacious D.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks blade, looks awesome. Thank you!


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Sep 11, 2011)

Would anyone be willing to make me a sig using the images in this file?
Theres only about 5-6 images in there.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 11, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> Would anyone be willing to make me a sig using the images in this file?
> Theres only about 5-6 images in there.







Here.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Sep 11, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it~
Many thanks! :3


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 14, 2011)

would someone please make a sig out of this http://i55.tinypic.com/5bqyhj.jpg getting rid of the dull background, putting in my 3DS friend code, and leave a space for me to put what titles I own? If not the last bit you could put my screen name instead.


----------



## shyam513 (Sep 14, 2011)

Can someone make a Sig for me using this picture please? 

http://oi51.tinypic.com/2nsb8fa.jpg

I'm looking for a field and sky background, with my name in Teal, if possible.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 15, 2011)

Can someone be so kind to make me a werewolf avatar and signature please.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 15, 2011)

Only got 2 for avatars :/ sorry

#1





#2


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 15, 2011)

Cool, umm more options would be awsome... please


----------



## wasim (Sep 15, 2011)

here is the sig





and ava


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks

*Posts merged*

Thanks


----------



## wasim (Sep 15, 2011)

shyam513 said:
			
		

> Can someone make a Sig for me using this picture please?
> 
> http://oi51.tinypic.com/2nsb8fa.jpg
> 
> ...


check your pm box


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2011)

Could some make an avatar/signature combo out of this?


Spoiler: I'm a guy!










In case anyone is wondering, that is Hideyoshi Kinoshita (Hideyoshi is a guy that is always mistaken for a girl...look him up if you don't believe me) from Baka and Test (if you haven't seen it yet, watch it!) And I am making fun of people who think my avatars are girls.
If someone can make them, please keep it in my style.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 16, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Could some make an avatar/signature combo out of this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm a guy!
> ...


Im doing it because I think I yaoi'd a little


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 16, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*snip*
SOMETHING TERRIBLY WRONG HAPPENED


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but two thing
It missing the faded hammer and sickle on the shirt and the signature to match, but often reveals more of the original image.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 17, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright then.


----------



## kevan (Sep 17, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Only got 2 for avatars :/ sorry
> ~Snip


I bet their from google images =D


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect, thanks


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 17, 2011)

Could someone make an avatar with Bruce Campbell or Michael Weston (from Burn Notice)?

Thanks!


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 17, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Could someone make an avatar with Bruce Campbell or Michael Weston (from Burn Notice)?
> 
> Thanks!


A request for a irl person?
Wow, Im working on it!


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 17, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gahars (Sep 17, 2011)

Alan, you cut off some of his chin; you can't do that. It's a sin! It has to be seen in its full glory!


----------



## mameks (Sep 21, 2011)

A request I've made before: could someone make me a sig&ava set?
BUT
It's your choice what it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No hurry, but could this be done?


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 21, 2011)

would someone please make a sig out of this http://i55.tinypic.com/5bqyhj.jpg getting rid of the dull background, putting in my 3DS friend code, and leave a space for me to put what titles I own? If not the last bit you could put my screen name instead. 

=o


----------



## tagzard (Sep 24, 2011)

Can someone make me a cool humanoid avatar. Sorta like the scott pilgrim character but in a human/tagzard hybrid.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 25, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> A request I've made before: could someone make me a sig&ava set?
> BUT
> It's your choice what it is
> 
> ...


This could be done but...

More details pl0x


----------



## mameks (Sep 25, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are pretty much it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess...it has to look good? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah, but the theme's up to whoever makes it ^^


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 25, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you like a yoshi one?


----------



## mameks (Sep 25, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure ^^
And if it's nice I'll steal use it ^^


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 27, 2011)

I am sorry, but I cannot make your sig in-time.

If you would like, someone else should do it.


----------



## mameks (Sep 27, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> I am sorry, but I cannot make your sig in-time.
> 
> If you would like, someone else should do it.


Sure, as I said there's no hurry ^^


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 28, 2011)

Can someone make me an avatar similar to my current one, just instead of it being british, I want it Australian.... 
I.E. 
British flag - Aussie flag
Teacup Cutie mark - Meat Pie Cutie mark


----------



## Gahars (Sep 28, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Can someone make me an avatar similar to my current one, just instead of it being british, I want it Australian....
> I.E.
> British flag - Aussie flag
> Teacup Cutie mark - Meat Pie Cutie mark



I might work on it if I get enough free time soon (don't count on it).

Just curious: are ponies the new vampires for you?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 28, 2011)

The whole vampire trend just lost its flavour to me, but I allways was and allways will be a brony


----------



## kevan (Sep 28, 2011)

You spelt always wrong.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 28, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> The whole vampire trend just lost its flavour to me, but I *always* was and allways will be a brony
> 
> 
> QUOTE(kevan @ Sep 28 2011, 09:57 PM) You spelt always wrong.



Happy?
Oh btw this comment is technacly counted as spamming.


----------



## mameks (Sep 28, 2011)

Spoiler



[title=Fix'd spelling]





			
				Skyrix said:
			
		

> Skyrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*technically



So unless anyone's made me a sig+ava, I was wondering if the request could be changed to a Nagato Yuki set? Preferably in her witch costume, but if that can't be done it's fine ^^

Reference


----------



## Nujui (Sep 28, 2011)

Would this do as ava?






Want to make sure before I resize it.


----------



## mameks (Sep 28, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> Would this do as ava?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nyaw, that's adowabubble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yesh, that's more than fine ^^


----------



## Nujui (Sep 28, 2011)

There ya go. :3.


----------



## mameks (Sep 28, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> There ya go. :3.







Yays, thanks n.n

Now to wait on a new sig


----------



## Nujui (Sep 28, 2011)

I guess I can give doing a sig a try (Though don't expect anything good XD)

EDIT: Actually, now thinking about it, I don't think that's possible
XD.


----------



## mameks (Sep 28, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> I guess I can give doing a sig a try (Though don't expect anything good XD)
> 
> EDIT: Actually, now thinking about it, I don't think that's possible
> XD.


Haha, okies then ^^
Hopefully some else can make me one c:


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 28, 2011)

Spoiler: sakuya

















Spoiler: yuki nagato

















Spoiler: Taiga Aisaka












this would be fine as a sig



i know ever one of these are too big or small so im asking someone here with the skills and talent to resize it to appropriate size.  thanks in advance


----------



## Ace (Sep 29, 2011)

With intact logo





With logo removed.

For reference, the size is 100x135, so the image isn't stretched.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks ace faith i did the rest of my pics except the sig size one(unsure how to resize it without fuckin it up) for anyone interested in a new ava using those pics

avas

















Sig





keep in mind befor flamming i did not make the pics but resized em.  the credit goes to various places that i cant remember


----------



## Nujui (Oct 2, 2011)

If anyone is still wanting to make a sig for shlong, I do have a pic suggestion.


Spoiler


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 2, 2011)

can someone make me a sig out of this 


Spoiler









 or this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





which ever one is easier for you
thanks in advance


----------



## Gahars (Oct 2, 2011)

Alright, 1234turtles, I'll give it a shot.

EDIT:

Alright, I came up with this template. If you want anything changed around, let me know.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 2, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Alright, 1234turtles, I'll give it a shot.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Alright, I came up with this template. If you want anything changed around, let me know.


it does look wierd with both of them, could you take the ninja guy out and give it a background that matches the other guy, please
thanks in advance


----------



## Gahars (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm assuming the one on the left is the ninja. And alright, i'll get on it tomorrow morning.


----------



## mameks (Oct 2, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> If anyone is still wanting to make a sig for shlong, I do have a pic suggestion.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I would be okay with this ^^

Or this, but obviously scaled down and with my username on the left hand side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not very good, I had some spare time so I took a shot.


Spoiler


----------



## mameks (Oct 2, 2011)

The first one's pretty nice, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll use it for now n.n


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey forget my previous post.

I would love it if someone would make me a avatar and signature with a cute anime girl.
Somewhat like the picture below if you could.
I know this is vague but please?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 2, 2011)

Shlong, here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a rush job, but I'm just doing it to take a break from my project.


----------



## mameks (Oct 2, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Shlong, here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks KB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's so nice ^^


----------



## Nujui (Oct 2, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Hey forget my previous post.
> 
> I would love it if someone would make me a avatar and signature with a cute anime girl.
> Somewhat like the picture below if you could.
> I know this is vague but please?


Would this work?


----------



## Gahars (Oct 2, 2011)

Alright, I didn't know what color you meant, so I tried out a few here. Tell me which one works the best; I can go back and rework from there.



Spoiler




















So yeah, whatever works the best for you. If none of the colors look right, could you tell me which color you would want? It would just help a bit.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 2, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Could someone make an avatar with Bruce Campbell or Michael Weston (from Burn Notice)?
> 
> Thanks!


Would this work?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> Skyrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but Id prefer a Avatar and Signature combo.
Could you find a cuter girl?


----------



## Nujui (Oct 2, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not the kinda guy that's good at sigs, I am at avas, sorry.

I'll try and find a cuter one though..


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 2, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Alright, I didn't know what color you meant, so I tried out a few here. Tell me which one works the best; I can go back and rework from there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the silver one


----------



## Nujui (Oct 2, 2011)

how does that look Skyrix


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Great, can I have the original pic / URL


----------



## Nujui (Oct 2, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Great, can I have the original pic / URL


Here's the org.

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/115...tos-d3ewvar.png

Can't link to who made it because they deleted their deviant art account.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Gahars (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright, here are three different designs. Now, I thought the black in the right side looked good, but if you disagree, I'll be happy to change it.














Let me know what works/doesn't work for you.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 4, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Alright, here are three different designs. Now, I thought the black in the right side looked good, but if you disagree, I'll be happy to change it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love the first one ,thanks.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool, glad to have been able to help.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 9, 2011)

My avatar looks terrible in the dark theme. Can someone "clean" it up?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Can somebody make me a wallpaper with 5 football players(just google them)
Frank Lampard(Chelsea)
Luis Suarez(Liverpool)
Lionel Messi(Barcelona)
Cavani(Napoli)
Arjen Robben(Bayern Munchen)

ty


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 9, 2011)

Can I get a signature with Ventus and Vanitas and has my name in it.


----------



## wasim (Oct 9, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Can somebody make me a wallpaper with 5 football players(just google them)
> Frank Lampard(Chelsea)
> Luis Suarez(Liverpool)
> Lionel Messi(Barcelona)
> ...



screen resolution ?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 9, 2011)

wasim said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Can somebody make me a wallpaper with 5 football players(just google them)
> ...


										 							1024							×							640


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 9, 2011)

Can someone make me a Monster Hunter Tri G wallpaper? Please?

Res is 1024 by 768

Also a solid snivy sig and avatar? I'm not really happy with my current one.

Sorry for double post + so many requests. Double post is because I can't edit.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 9, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Can I get a signature with Ventus and Vanitas and has my name in it.





chris888222 said:


> Can someone make me a Monster Hunter Tri G wallpaper? Please?
> 
> Res is 1024 by 768
> 
> ...



Working on these. Wait just a moment please.  (@chris, I mean the ava and sig)
EDIT:
Enjoy chris!


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 9, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:


> Enjoy chris!
> 
> *snippies*


Thanks so much KB!!! It looks awesome.


----------



## wasim (Oct 9, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Can somebody make me a wallpaper with 5 football players(just google them)
> Frank Lampard(Chelsea)
> Luis Suarez(Liverpool)
> Lionel Messi(Barcelona)
> ...


here it is
hope you like it



Spoiler


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd like a Avatar/Signature combo if anyone has time.

Based on Yuri (and Estelle if possible) from Tales of Vesperia, as I don't particularly like my current ones.
I'd also like a banner based around my name if possible.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 10, 2011)

here, kinda ugly but i tried my best anyway,

[sharedmedia=gallery:images:346]
[sharedmedia=gallery:images:345]


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 10, 2011)

I like the sig, so thanks.
Avatar I prefer the current one.


----------



## FlashX007 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey I was wondering if I could make a avatar/signature request? I had my current set for a while and I was hoping to get a new version of the theme.

For the avatar I am hoping to get a custom Kaito avatar from the anime Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal. (Also if possible I was thinking of keeping my current split theme so maybe making the avatar Kaito/Yuu? If not just use Kaito)

As for the signature I want the same theme as my current signature (Red Nova/Shooting Star)
Anyways I am now hoping to get a combo of Photon Eyes Dragon and Chaos Number 39 Utopia Ray combo....


If it is not doable or if nobody wants to do it I am fine with that....
Hope somebody can make my request I would greatly appreciate it.


I would also like to take the time to tell you guys your graphics are a work of art and they are amazing. I am truly amazed how each one turns out and how each one is unique and amazing in its own way. My favorite all time is the current set I am using because I never provided anything so I didn't know how it would turn out. I was completely amazed and thrilled by what it turned out to be and I am always going to be happy with what I get. I enjoy looking at them.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 13, 2011)

FlashX007 said:


> Hey I was wondering if I could make a avatar/signature request? I had my current set for a while and I was hoping to get a new version of the theme.
> 
> For the avatar I am hoping to get a custom Kaito avatar from the anime Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal. (Also if possible I was thinking of keeping my current split theme so maybe making the avatar Kaito/Yuu? If not just use Kaito)
> 
> ...


i'd love to help but do you have a pic in mind ill do a little hunting(yeah im not artsy enough to make it but i can resize if needed)






 hows this im thinking it has to be rotated and resized


----------



## FlashX007 (Oct 13, 2011)

The series is new so there aren't a lot of custom pics of the monsters and characters but I will gladly check.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 13, 2011)

FlashX007 said:


> The series is new so there aren't a lot of custom pics of the monsters and characters but I will gladly check.


just a heads up. i may not do it right away once you have a pic in mind. but i'll do it in a 24 hour radius okay.


----------



## FlashX007 (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't find a split theme....


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey I would love it for someone to make me a new avatar and signature combo.
The only thing I would like is it has to be of a cute anime girl.
Also I dont want my name in the sig.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 29, 2011)

This is most likely a lot of work, but is it possible to make sig's based of the arcana's from the Persona series?
http://megamitensei....com/wiki/Arcana
^Those
Basically, just take the cards given for each, and in a textbox-ish style, place the card to the left, and on a small box on the right, with the explanation.
Like this:
-------* |*-------------------------------------------*|*
*	    | 										  |*
*		|										   |*
------- *|*-------------------------------------------*|*

(EDIT: Fuck, it messed up. Uh, those bars inside the left area are meant to be margins basically, two at the extreme left, two in the area with these bars - *|* )

Geh, a poor representation, but uh, its the best i managed to pull >>;
Card to the left, explanation in the box to the right. If you want, make a different color scheme for each text box, though that's not necessary, the card placement area if possible should only have the card, nothing else.
Here are the explanations for each Arcana, so you don't need to do it, hopefully it helps in reducing the work:

*Fool:*
The Fool represents innocence, divine inspiration, madness, freedom, spontaneity, inexperience, chaos, and creativity.

*Magician:*
In tarot readings, the Magician Arcana is commonly associated with action, initiative, self-confidence, manipulation and power (more specifically, the power to harness one's talents.)

*Priestess:*
The Priestess Arcana is a symbol of hidden knowledge or other untapped power, wisdom, female mystery and magic when it appears in tarot readings.

*Empress:*
In tarot readings, the Empress represents prosperity, creativity, sexuality, abundance, fertility and comfort (most often in helping maintain peace around them like an ideal mother would.)

*Emperor:*
In tarot readings, the Emperor symbolizes the desire to control one's surroundings, and its appearance could suggest that one is trying too hard to achieve this, possibly causing trouble for others; some elements in life are just not controllable.

*Hierophant:*
The Hierophant is a symbol of education, authority, conservatism, obedience to rules and relationship with the divine. The definition of a "hierophant" is a person who interprets sacred mysteries or esoteric principles, and the term was originally used to name ancient Greek priests who did so.

*Lovers:*
In tarot readings, the Lovers Arcana initially represented two paths life could lead to, and thus a symbol of standing at a crossroad and needing to make a decision. Today, however, it is portrayed more of a symbol of love and romantic relationships, although it can also be a symbol of finding agreement with an ordinary friend or even two conflicting elements within.

*Chariot:*
The Chariot Arcana is a symbol of victory, conquest, self-assertion, control, war and command.

*Justice:*
The Justice Arcana symbolizes a strict allegory of justice, objectivity, rationality and analysis.

*Hermit:*
The Hermit is associated with wisdom, introspection, solitude, retreat and philosophical searches.

*Fortune:*
The Fortune Arcana symbolizes of fate and varying luck, fortunes and opportunities. What goes up will go down, what goes down will go up.

*Strength:*
The Strength Arcana symbolizes an imagery beyond the Beast And Beauty, and is associated with the morality about the stronger power of self-control, gentleness, courage and virtue over brute force. In tarot readings, it can also represent creative or physical energy that needs to be or is about to be unleashed, sometimes out of desire to be recognized.

*Hanged Man:*
The Hangedman Arcana is associated with self-sacrifice for the sake of enlightenment, and the bindings that makes one free, paradoxes and hanging between heaven and earth.

*Death:*
While it is associated with foreboding of doom, Death Arcana also symbolizes the metamorphosis and deep change, regeneration and cycles.

*Temperance:*
The Temperance Arcana is a symbol of synthesis, prudence, harmony, and the merging of opposites.

*Devil:*
The negative aspect of the Devil Arcana represents the urge to do selfish, impulsive, violent things and be slave to ones' own impulse and feelings. Occasionally, it is also portrayed as a symbol of temptation. The positive aspect, however, represents a healthy bond or commitment.

*Tower:*
The Tower Arcana is commonly associated to overly arrogant, prejudiced and authoritarian organization, which walk to their own ironic demise. Furthermore, it is also more generically used as an omen of doom and disaster.

*S**tar:*
The Star Arcana is also commonly associated hope, self-confidence, faith, altruism, luck, generosity, peace and joy.

*Moon:*
The Moon Arcana is associated with creativity, inspiration, dreams, madness, illusions, fear, fantasy, the subconscious and trickery. In tarot readings, it can also represent being attuned subconsciously to the world around, gaining the ability to sense things without being told about them or without anyone else knowing (which means that some identify this Arcana with psychic energy.)

*Sun:*
The Sun symbolizes happiness, joy, energy, optimism, and accomplishment. Occasionally, it is also associated with one's initial happiness.

*Judgement:*
The Judgement Arcana symbolizes the protagonists' actions and decisions late-in the game, symbolizing a person's awareness of himself, and others.

*World:*
The World Arcana is a representation of the world, the totality of it, symbol of fulfillment, wholeness, harmony.

----
No Aeon since there wasn't any explanation for it in the wiki :x
If needed, feel free to adjust the text.
For an avatar, could i have one made from any of these two?:
http://s1.zerochan.n...4/03/335164.jpg
http://s1.zerochan.n...4/05/405264.jpg

Choose whichever you are comfortable with.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 29, 2011)

edit: look at my last post.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 29, 2011)

azure0wind said:


> um.. so you want to make a signature with all the arcanas + their explanations? seperated or gifs?
> 
> i'm sorry i just don't know what do you mean..


Separated.
Here's a fail paint example:


Spoiler










The left box contains the arcana card, the right contains the explanation for the card, which i have given in the post above. To get the card images, go to the wiki link i gave in the post above, and click on the card name to get the appropriate image.
Example




The Fool card.
The style you use for the boxes doesn't have to be anything fancy, nor does it need to be different for each arcana.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2011)

This should be easy.
I'm doing it!


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 29, 2011)

so i need to make all of it / just one?
anyway, here:
Arcanas:


Spoiler


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 29, 2011)

If its possible, all of them.
I wouldn't know since i don't do this myself, but if its hard to do em all, note that there is no hurry. You can take your time C:
I will keep checking this thread for em, thanks a ton for the ones you have done so far!
I plan on  making a rotating sig, hence why i requested this.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> If its possible, all of them.
> I wouldn't know since i don't do this myself, but if its hard to do em all, note that there is no hurry. You can take your time C:
> I will keep checking this thread for em, thanks a ton for the ones you have done so far!
> I plan on  making a rotating sig, hence why i requested this.







Should I make more, sire?

EDIT: ava:


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 29, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > If its possible, all of them.
> ...


Sire? @[email protected];
If you feel up to it, sure, why not~ :3
Also, thanks for the avatar! Gonna go put it up.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 29, 2011)

update,
Avatar:


Spoiler: Avatar








http://img842.images...23/avatarfm.png


Arcanas:


Spoiler: Arcanas





























Find more, here. I'm tired tagging all of them here 



EDIT: it seems i got error when uploading 'em :x


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 29, 2011)

azure0wind said:


> update,
> Avatar:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton! All i need to do is find a good host now~ Seriously, thanks for taking the time to do this, i haven't seen many people with enough patience to do this much.
Also, um, sorry, but i think i will stick with my current avatar, it seems clearer. Yours seems kind of blurry, could be just me though, i dunno.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 29, 2011)

nah, no problem 
yeah, i made it more blurry than the original one.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 29, 2011)

I feel sheepish/bad saying this, but um.
The Temperance and Devil arcana's are missing, i just noticed.
Another thing, the explanation of Justice and Judgment are switched.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/sjutice.png/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/sjudgement.png/

I feel bad troubling you like this, i am sorry ;O;


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 30, 2011)

umm... missing? i don't know it seems that i have done all of them. 
yeah, i know that i messed up in judgement & justice. 
want me to make it agan? (even though i don't have the PSD anymore... so the sig might be a little _odd._)


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 30, 2011)

I dunno, i didn't see them in the imageshack link. Only the other 20 are there @[email protected];
If it helps, its these two:


Spoiler









*Temperance:*
The Temperance Arcana is a symbol of synthesis, prudence, harmony, and the merging of opposites.

And




*Devil:*
The negative aspect of the Devil Arcana represents the urge to do selfish, impulsive, violent things and be slave to ones' own impulse and feelings. Occasionally, it is also portrayed as a symbol of temptation. The positive aspect, however, represents a healthy bond or commitment.



And yeah, it would be really great if you could do that, as long as its readable its alright. Again, i am really sorry for all the trouble...


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 30, 2011)

hmm sorry i didn't see that arcana in megami tensei wikia before 
anyways, i'm kinda busy today, so i'll make it tomorrow.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 30, 2011)

Sure man, take your time, there's no hurry.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 1, 2011)

Just wondering what status of my request is. No pressure though.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 2, 2011)

Just thought i would say, i am gonna be gone to Dubai on the 5th, so if you make the sigs after that, i will take a bit to respond, maybe around Nov 12th :V


----------



## FlashX007 (Nov 2, 2011)

Its been a while since my previous post and my last yugioh request didn't go so well so I have one final request.

I request a Kung Fu Panda theme. It really is one of my favorite movies I just have to have its theme. I like my themes to be unique from everybody elses.


Anyway I request the avatar to have Ska-Doosh or however its pronounced

I also request the signature to say Awesomeness


I appreciate it and thanks in advanced 

Oh I want the Panda incase I didn't imply it.


I found a picture of what I want the avatar to be like (I hope the person accepting my request can customize it some more)


Spoiler









I also found somebodies custom signature. I am not saying copy it I am just trying to show the type of signature I want and I still appreciate anybody who makes these for me.


Spoiler









They need to be resized of course but this should help things


----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

sonoshee ava and sig. from the Redline movie. thanks.
no name...


----------



## wasim (Nov 7, 2011)

Narayan said:


> sonoshee ava and sig. from the Redline movie. thanks.
> no name...


----------



## Narayan (Nov 7, 2011)

wasim said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > sonoshee ava and sig. from the Redline movie. thanks.
> > no name...


thanks wasim.


----------



## azure0wind (Nov 8, 2011)

FlashX007 said:


> Its been a while since my previous post and my last yugioh request didn't go so well so I have one final request.
> 
> I request a Kung Fu Panda theme. It really is one of my favorite movies I just have to have its theme. I like my themes to be unique from everybody elses.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlashX007 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks! I love it.


----------



## mameks (Nov 12, 2011)

I can has Mami Tomoe avatar and signature?


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 12, 2011)

shlong said:


> I can has Mami Tomoe avatar and signature?


Yup


----------



## mameks (Nov 12, 2011)

Alan John said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > I can has Mami Tomoe avatar and signature?
> ...



Thanks


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 12, 2011)

shlong said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > shlong said:
> ...


SIG:





AVA:


----------



## mameks (Nov 12, 2011)

Alan John said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


Omygod they're so awesome, thanks DD


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 13, 2011)

welp, guess my request was too much :x


----------



## Forstride (Nov 13, 2011)

Could someone please animate this .png strip into an animated .gif for me?

http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/3163/sprite16strip35.png

Each frame is 100x140, and there are 35 frames total.  I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 14, 2011)

Howdy artists of GBAtemp. I was wondering if you guys could perhaps make me a Zelda: Skyward Sword signature and avatar? I was sort of looking for something sort of like these two images kinda of...smushed together for the signature along with "Suprgamr232" in the top right corner and a close up of the second image as my avatar. Thanks in advance, and here are the images, respectively:

Images are put in spoilers as the second one is rather large. 


Spoiler


----------



## Nujui (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not good at sig making, but I am at ava.

Here's something I think would make good for an ava.






I did the other if you prefer it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 14, 2011)

Ooooh...love that first one! Will definitely use it! Thanks! 


Still need the siggy though, so if anyone else could make it that'd be great!


----------



## Nujui (Nov 14, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Ooooh...love that first one! Will definitely use it! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Still need the siggy though, so if anyone else could make it that'd be great!


No problem, I'm glad you like it


----------



## Nujui (Nov 14, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> welp, guess my request was too much :x



What was your request exactly?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 14, 2011)

Nujui said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > welp, guess my request was too much :x
> ...





Gundam Eclipse said:


> This is most likely a lot of work, but is it possible to make sig's based of the arcana's from the Persona series?
> http://megamitensei....com/wiki/Arcana
> ^Those
> Basically, just take the cards given for each, and in a textbox-ish style, place the card to the left, and on a small box on the right, with the explanation.
> ...





Gundam Eclipse said:


> azure0wind said:
> 
> 
> > um.. so you want to make a signature with all the arcanas + their explanations? seperated or gifs?
> ...



^That's it. Got the avatar though. Sig is probably way too time consuming ;O;


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 15, 2011)

Has my request been taken? I cannot remember if someone took my request or not.


----------



## wasim (Nov 15, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Can I get a signature with Ventus and Vanitas and has my name in it.


This one ?

i'll try it but i can't be sure of it. ( just having a bad day  )


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Nov 15, 2011)

Can somebody make me a Taiga Aisaka ava and sig?
Thank you


----------



## Nujui (Nov 16, 2011)

How's this for an ava?






You can thank ronairis for the sprite btw.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 16, 2011)

wasim said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Can I get a signature with Ventus and Vanitas and has my name in it.
> ...



Thanks for at least trying.


----------



## wasim (Nov 16, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> wasim said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...








Hope you like it.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Nov 16, 2011)

Nujui said:


> How's this for an ava?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meh srry i don't really like having a sprite a my ava but thnx for helping tho
still looking for sig...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 16, 2011)

You're amazing, wasim. Thank you so much.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

If someone can make me a much cooler avatar and signature combo of
shanks from one piece I will be very happy, please dont put my name in the signature.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 17, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> If someone can make me a much cooler avatar and signature combo of
> shanks from one piece I will be very happy, please dont put my name in the signature.



Not very grateful to Rydian and the artist he got to draw you your very own avatar, huh?


----------



## Forstride (Nov 17, 2011)

Gahars said:


> Not very grateful to Rydian and the artist he got to draw you your very own avatar, huh?


Or he got out of the furry phase faster than most.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 17, 2011)

One piece > Furries.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 17, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> One piece > Furries.



Oh undoubtedly, but that's still not saying much. Besides, asking for another avatar and sig so soon after receiving a drawing (good or not, it still took up somebody's time) is still pretty inconsiderate.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

I am still indebt for Rydian getting someone to make my Fursona.
I just want to have a Shanks theme'd Avatar and Signature.
It has nothing to do with me being a furry or me being "inconsiderate"


----------



## Gahars (Nov 18, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> I am still indebt*ed to* Rydian getting someone to make my Fursona. I just want to have a Shanks theme'd Avatar and Signature. It has nothing to do with me being a furry or me being "inconsiderate"



Because, after only two weeks or so (if I remember correctly), getting bored of the illustration you received completely free and asking the rest of the board for something new is in no way inconsiderate or ungrateful.

Oh wait, it is. Whoops.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 18, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:


> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> > How's this for an ava?
> ...


well, if you're not taking it, i will.

EDIT: why isn't it moving.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Nov 18, 2011)

Well can someone make me a aisaka taiga ava and sig? Thnx


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2011)

If someone could make a nice signature for me, I would be grateful. Matching my avatar would be nice.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 21, 2011)

xalphax said:


> If someone could make a nice signature for me, I would be grateful. Matching my avatar would be nice.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


A little bit more information pl0x.
I can't just make you a sig of a bleeding pony


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2011)

Alan John said:


> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> > If someone could make a nice signature for me, I would be grateful. Matching my avatar would be nice.
> ...



I just want an abstract signature, maybe some waves and lines, matching the color scheme (red and blue). Thank you!


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 21, 2011)

I didn't know what material to use so I just took a plain image and added a ton of effects and brushes so don't expect something you expected.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2011)

That is cool, thank you. But could you leave out the text? I don't want my signature to look/sound arrogant.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 21, 2011)

xalphax said:


> That is cool, thank you. But could you leave out the text? I don't want my signature to look/sound arrogant.


I would love to, but that would lose the context.
Maybe I should leave just "xalphax"?


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2011)

Alan John said:


> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> > That is cool, thank you. But could you leave out the text? I don't want my signature to look/sound arrogant.
> ...



Fine :-)


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 21, 2011)

xalphax said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > xalphax said:
> ...


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2011)

Works, thanks. I wish I could do something for you in return, but I am talentless ;-(


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 27, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Howdy artists of GBAtemp. I was wondering if you guys could perhaps make me a Zelda: Skyward Sword signature and avatar? I was sort of looking for something sort of like these two images kinda of...smushed together for the signature along with "Suprgamr232" in the top right corner and a close up of the second image as my avatar. Thanks in advance, and here are the images, respectively:
> 
> Images are put in spoilers as the second one is rather large.
> 
> ...


Ok, one sig coming right-up!


----------



## shyam513 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey GbaTempers!

If anyone on the forums would have some free time on their hands, would they be able to make me a sig? I'm looking for this picture 



Spoiler










 Against a meadow and sky background, if possible. and, could you also put "shyam513" in a teal colour somewhere on there too, if possible?
Thanks


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 27, 2011)

Alan John said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy artists of GBAtemp. I was wondering if you guys could perhaps make me a Zelda: Skyward Sword signature and avatar? I was sort of looking for something sort of like these two images kinda of...smushed together for the signature along with "Suprgamr232" in the top right corner and a close up of the second image as my avatar. Thanks in advance, and here are the images, respectively:
> ...


----------



## G36cBossMan (Nov 27, 2011)

can someone make a G36c avatar using this pic http://callofduty.wikia.com/wiki/File:G36C_M203_MW.png
and make the background black and add red tiger to the gun with the words G36c also in the pic but make it exactly like this (G36c) if so that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 29, 2011)

Could someone make me an avatar and signature please.
I just have 3 requests.
Cute
Anime (I dont mean from an anime I mean like Anime looking)
Young Child (gender doesnt matter)


----------



## Nujui (Nov 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Could someone make me an avatar and signature please.
> I just have 3 requests.
> Cute
> Anime (I dont mean from an anime I mean like Anime looking)
> Young Child (gender doesnt matter)



This look good?






Was created by virvel

I'm not good at sigs, so sorry.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 29, 2011)

Nujui said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone make me an avatar and signature please.
> ...


Can I have the original???


----------



## Nujui (Nov 29, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...



Sure.

http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=anime%20boy&order=9&offset=120#/d2ijq0


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 30, 2011)

Nujui said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > Nujui said:
> ...


Thanks~


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmm. Could one of you fine artist make me an avatar and a sig that would do my name justice? Prefer something with flames, death, and destruction. Thanks.


----------



## mameks (Nov 30, 2011)

So I asked A to give this a go, but he told me to piss off as he wanted to play some kid's game u.u

No but seriously, I asked too late at night u.u

Anyways.
What I'm asking for is either: my current ava&sig combo Christmassed up, or the same character (Mami Tomoe from Puella Magi Madoka Magica) Christmassed 

Thanks


----------



## Nujui (Nov 30, 2011)

shlong said:


> So I asked A to give this a go, but he told me to piss off as he wanted to play some kid's game u.u
> 
> No but seriously, I asked too late at night u.u
> 
> ...



How does this look for a ava?






I can also change the kind of snow flake if you like , I'll try an sig, but don't expect much


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 1, 2011)

Someone mind making me a new Laharl?


----------



## mameks (Dec 2, 2011)

Nujui said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > So I asked A to give this a go, but he told me to piss off as he wanted to play some kid's game u.u
> ...


I like the actual image but not so much the snowflake effect


----------



## Nujui (Dec 2, 2011)

shlong said:


> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> > shlong said:
> ...



Well, do you have any suggestions has to how you want the img to look "christmassy"?


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2011)

Nope, just...pretty and Cristmassy


----------



## Nujui (Dec 4, 2011)

shlong said:


> Nope, just...pretty and Cristmassy




This any better?







Here's the org img.



Spoiler


----------



## mameks (Dec 4, 2011)

Nujui said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, just...pretty and Cristmassy
> ...



Actually I found an image that I'd like ava'd ^^;





If possible?


----------



## Nujui (Dec 4, 2011)

shlong said:


> Nujui said:
> 
> 
> > shlong said:
> ...




Ah, sure, just give me sometime, I'll edit this post when I'm done making it.


EDIT: Here you are.


----------



## mameks (Dec 4, 2011)

Nujui said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 
For now I'm using a pair I made o:


----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone up to doing me a favor? :3 Putting a Christmas hat on my current avatar?


----------



## Nujui (Dec 5, 2011)

Devin said:


> Anyone up to doing me a favor? :3 Putting a Christmas hat on my current avatar?



Sure.


----------



## Devin (Dec 5, 2011)

^Sweet, thanks.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 5, 2011)

anyone up for making me a shota christmas avatar and sig?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 5, 2011)

My sexy Raikage Avatar dissapeard.
Anyone wanna make me another one?

Raikage images


----------



## wasim (Dec 6, 2011)

Tanveer said:


> My sexy Raikage Avatar dissapeard.
> Anyone wanna make me another one?
> 
> Raikage images




You're back ??


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks wasim


----------



## Rowan (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm back, I fancy doing some avatars again just to get back into some computer design work again


----------



## wasim (Dec 11, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I'm back, I fancy doing some avatars again just to get back into some computer design work again


Great to hear that there's another person for the work.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 11, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I'm back, I fancy doing some avatars again just to get back into some computer design work again



Mine with a santa hat? ;3


----------



## wasim (Dec 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Someone mind making me a new Laharl?


Make a new laharl avatar or signature ?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 11, 2011)

wasim said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Someone mind making me a new Laharl?
> ...


Actually both would be nice. Thank you. 

Will the sig should be etna and  flonne.


----------



## wasim (Dec 11, 2011)

DinohScene said:


> Rowan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back, I fancy doing some avatars again just to get back into some computer design work again
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 11, 2011)

wasim said:


> So you don't need laharl in your sig ?
> And do you want your name in your signature or any other texts ?


New avatar of laharl.
Those two in a sig.
No name.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 11, 2011)

Spoiler






wasim said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Rowan said:
> ...


----------



## wasim (Dec 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> wasim said:
> 
> 
> > So you don't need laharl in your sig ?
> ...








Hope you like it. 

Do you really want a new avatar ? bcuz the one you're using now looks fine.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 11, 2011)

wasim said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > wasim said:
> ...


Awesome. Thanks. The avatar I'm using now has white lines over it. It shows on the dark theme. So, I prefer to get a new one...


----------



## wasim (Dec 11, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Awesome. Thanks. The avatar I'm using now has white lines over it. It shows on the dark theme. So, I prefer to get a new one...





Okay here's the same image without the white lines.


----------



## Sonic0509 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd like to request an avatar with sonic on it but NOT THE HEDGEHOG. Thanks


----------



## tajio (Dec 27, 2011)

Sonic0509 said:


> I'd like to request an avatar with sonic on it but NOT THE HEDGEHOG. Thanks



What? 

I'd do this request if you were a bit clearer.


----------



## Sonic0509 (Dec 27, 2011)

tajio said:


> Sonic0509 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to request an avatar with sonic on it but NOT THE HEDGEHOG. Thanks
> ...


I mean anything that has sonic in name but is NOT about the hedgehog, game character.
Hm... Maybe animated gif with penspinning trick called sonic?


----------



## wasim (Dec 28, 2011)

Sonic0509 said:


> tajio said:
> 
> 
> > Sonic0509 said:
> ...


Maybe a sonic screwdriver ?


----------



## Sonic0509 (Dec 28, 2011)

wasim said:


> Sonic0509 said:
> 
> 
> > tajio said:
> ...



OK!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2011)

Can anyone please resize my avatar to 100x140 pix.
It should be still animated and has a transparent backround.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 28, 2011)

Vigilante said:


> Can anyone please resize my avatar to 100x140 pix.
> It should be still animated and has a transparent backround.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone please resize my avatar to 100x140 pix.
> > It should be still animated and has a transparent backround.


Wow thats fast thanks again Alan


----------



## Wiip™ (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd like to have a signature with Link and Zelda holding hands. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wasim (Dec 29, 2011)

Sonic0509 said:


> wasim said:
> 
> 
> > Sonic0509 said:
> ...










Sorry i'm late.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 29, 2011)

Another simple task can anyone please remove the transparent pixel above my ava.


----------



## Sonic0509 (Dec 29, 2011)

wasim said:


> Sonic0509 said:
> 
> 
> > wasim said:
> ...


It's good, I like how clearly it's done but if you could make a nice-looking, blue background (with sharp, squared corners) and make it looks less squished it will be awesome.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 29, 2011)

Vigilante said:


> Another simple task can anyone please remove the transparent pixel above my ava.


What are you talking about?
I cannot see _any_ unused pixels.
proof:


----------



## wasim (Jan 1, 2012)

Sonic0509 said:


> It's good, I like how clearly it's done but if you could make a nice-looking, blue background (with sharp, squared corners) and make it looks less squished it will be awesome.








Sorry again.
I don't have much time for doing these. D:


----------



## air2004 (Jan 1, 2012)

Can you make my pic look like its flapping in the wind ?


----------



## Sonic0509 (Jan 1, 2012)

wasim said:


> Sonic0509 said:
> 
> 
> > It's good, I like how clearly it's done but if you could make a nice-looking, blue background (with sharp, squared corners) and make it looks less squished it will be awesome.
> ...



It looks... quite elite.   Thank you!


----------



## air2004 (Jan 5, 2012)

I guess thats a no :-(


----------



## wasim (Jan 6, 2012)

air2004 said:


> I guess thats a no :-(


I didn't quite get it what you meant by flapping wind.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 7, 2012)

EDIT: Nevermind...


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2012)

ARTY PEOPLES!
I come before you today blahblah

Can I pleeeeeeeease have another sig+ava set with the same character as I have now? c:

(not christmassy this time c


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 8, 2012)

shlong said:


> ARTY PEOPLES!
> I come before you today blahblah
> 
> Can I pleeeeeeeease have another sig+ava set with the same character as I have now? c:
> ...


How is she/he called?


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2012)

Alan John said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > ARTY PEOPLES!
> ...



Mami Tomoe


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 8, 2012)

shlong said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > shlong said:
> ...


Do you want it to look just like her? Since I keep finding these ugly artworks that look nothing like her.
Maybe, you should try something, new?


----------



## prowler (Jan 8, 2012)

On it, found something alright from Pixiv. Finishing it up.


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2012)

@[member='Alan John']
I'll see what pwowly's is like first ^^


----------



## prowler (Jan 8, 2012)

by as

When I was doing the sig, I wasn't going to use that font or place your username there but it looked alright so I just left it, if you want it (re)moving, let me know.


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> by as
> 
> When I was doing the sig, I wasn't going to use that font or place your username there but it looked alright so I just left it, if you want it (re)moving, let me know.


Nooo, it looks fine like that 
It's nice, thanks ^^


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jan 9, 2012)

Can someboy maybe make me a Aisaka Taiga sig....


----------



## air2004 (Jan 10, 2012)

is that a yes then ?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 10, 2012)

4-leaf-clover said:


> Can someboy maybe make me a Aisaka Taiga sig....


Yes.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 10, 2012)

Alan John said:


> 4-leaf-clover said:
> 
> 
> > Can someboy maybe make me a Aisaka Taiga sig....
> ...


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jan 10, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > 4-leaf-clover said:
> ...



Thanks Alan John! Really like the sig  Again Thankyou!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2012)

So can AlanJohn anyone can you put this:




Below my Ava.

I still want it animated and try to center Megaman above the words.


----------



## basher11 (Jan 28, 2012)

anyone want to try to add my name into my current sig with the same style as the picture itself?
(this is as good as I can explain it)


----------



## wasim (Jan 28, 2012)

basher11 said:


> anyone want to try to add my name into my current sig with the same style as the picture itself?
> (this is as good as I can explain it)


Yea,
Do you want a specific font or color on it ?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 28, 2012)

Vigilante said:


> So can AlanJohn anyone can you put this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > So can AlanJohn anyone can you put this:
> ...


Wait is it me or is megaman walking faster?
Looking better none the the less so thanks Alan John.


----------



## basher11 (Jan 28, 2012)

wasim said:


> Yea,
> Do you want a specific font or color on it ?


i was thinking about having my name on the bottom right, with the background color as the name color. (something like transparency or something) 

thanks!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 28, 2012)

Vigilante said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Its kinda strange, its probably GIMP just playing around.
Oh, and for some reason megaman is refusing to walk.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


Thats weird megaman seems to refuse walking now when I use it as a ava.


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 28, 2012)

basher11 said:


> wasim said:
> 
> 
> > Yea,
> ...


If your text is going to be the same colour as your avatar/sig you couldn't be able to see it right? even if it was transparent. 
You would want to have a text colour that has contrasting colours.


----------



## basher11 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dter ic said:


> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> > wasim said:
> ...


woops, i should have made myself clearer. the name should have a slightly dark outline so you can see it. my bad.


----------



## wasim (Jan 28, 2012)

basher11 said:


> wasim said:
> 
> 
> > Yea,
> ...


Hope you like it. 




Too sleepy at the moment.




basher11 said:


> woops, i should have made myself clearer. the name should have a slightly dark outline so you can see it. my bad.


Already did.


----------



## basher11 (Jan 28, 2012)

@[member='wasim']
that looks pretty damn good. thanks


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, I decided to use this as an avatar but when I upload it to GBAtemp it's not animated, it just stays static.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 2, 2012)

Dter ic said:


> Well, I decided to use this as an avatar but when I upload it to GBAtemp it's not animated, it just stays static.


Try using Gravatar


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 14, 2012)

nvm


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok guys, I've got a tricky one here. I would like a Cheez-it Avatar and Signature. For the signature I'd like a close-up of a cheez-it, for the signature I'd like it to say "Cheez-its ARE GOD DAMN GOOD" with "TheLonelySoul232" underneath it (shall be my new username if this request gets filled). Obviously the avatar request is fairly simple, here is sort of...an example of what I'd like for the signature but not as stupid looking. If you can get the font/color scheme right as well that'd be cool. I have no idea if mine is right or not so...CAN IT BE DONE?


----------



## jrk190 (Feb 16, 2012)

Can someone make an anime wallpaper of me playing bass? Like, my profile picture, but in anime form. Also, some pokeballs scattered, a 3DS on the ground, and an open guitar case would be cool


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 16, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> Ok guys, I've got a tricky one here. I would like a Cheez-it Avatar and Signature. For the signature I'd like a close-up of a cheez-it, for the signature I'd like it to say "Cheez-its ARE GOD DAMN GOOD" with "TheLonelySoul232" underneath it (shall be my new username if this request gets filled). Obviously the avatar request is fairly simple, here is sort of...an example of what I'd like for the signature but not as stupid looking. If you can get the font/color scheme right as well that'd be cool. I have no idea if mine is right or not so...CAN IT BE DONE?


On it.


----------



## air2004 (Feb 16, 2012)

can someone make my avatar flow ?


----------



## frogboy (Feb 16, 2012)

Not a tough one, just an avatar with "FB" in some epic green font (minus the quotes, of course). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 16, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys, I've got a tricky one here. I would like a Cheez-it Avatar and Signature. For the signature I'd like a close-up of a cheez-it, for the signature I'd like it to say "Cheez-its ARE GOD DAMN GOOD" with "TheLonelySoul232" underneath it (shall be my new username if this request gets filled). Obviously the avatar request is fairly simple, here is sort of...an example of what I'd like for the signature but not as stupid looking. If you can get the font/color scheme right as well that'd be cool. I have no idea if mine is right or not so...CAN IT BE DONE?
> ...


Awesome! PM me with the final images when your done? Thanks!


----------



## wasim (Feb 17, 2012)

frogboy said:


> Not a tough one, just an avatar with "FB" in some epic green font (minus the quotes, of course). Thanks in advance.








Let me know if you want me to change something in it.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 17, 2012)

wasim said:


> frogboy said:
> 
> 
> > Not a tough one, just an avatar with "FB" in some epic green font (minus the quotes, of course). Thanks in advance.
> ...


Looks good, but maybe not quite so... squishy-looking?


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 22, 2012)

EUGH! How long have I had this Catgirl for now? She must be getting tired of sitting next to my posts all day... NEW ONE TIME METHINKS!
Unfortunately I'm bad with photoshop so if one of you could turn this lovely lady into something usable that would be super-special-awesome!!


Spoiler: Catgirl Inside











Edit: My brain is playing tricks on me... that was no cat girl.


----------



## The Catgirl (Feb 22, 2012)

If its not too much to ask, can someone please make me a cute catgirl Avatar and signature,
Only things I need it to be is very very cute!
Please,
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 24, 2012)

Requesting an avatar and sig with these images:
Avatar-  http://www.zerochan.net/370668
Sig-  http://www.zerochan.net/1001390

Feel free to make it any way you want, add any text you want etc. etc.
As long as it turns out to be awesome, its fine by me :3


----------



## wasim (Feb 24, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> Requesting an avatar and sig with these images:
> Avatar-  http://www.zerochan.net/370668
> Sig-  http://www.zerochan.net/1001390
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2012)

can someone make an sig with this please?: http://images.wikia.com/twewy/images/d/d6/Neku.jpg


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 24, 2012)

wasim said:


> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> > Requesting an avatar and sig with these images:
> ...


Both look fucking sexy D:
Thanks! Time to change my set~


----------



## corenting (Feb 24, 2012)

My requests :

For the signature i would like one with my username,"corenting" and a small link (in a corner) to my website (http://www.corenting.fr), all of this with some retro NES sprites : Mario, Link,Goomba... Anything you want, I want it to be a tribute to the NES era.

For the avatar, I would like one with Super Meat Boy but with a nice border and background that fit the image.


----------



## wasim (Feb 24, 2012)

4 requests together just when i don't have time.


----------



## corenting (Feb 24, 2012)

wasim said:


> 4 requests together just when i don't have time.



Take you time, we can understand that you have other things to do


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 25, 2012)

I would be grateful if someone could make the black parts of this image transparent 





No rush, thanks in advance!


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 28, 2012)

Could someone make me a new avatar? Anything would be fine as long as it fits in with my moniker. Thanks.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 29, 2012)

Say, can I request an avatar and sig set for use in another forum?
If that's alright with you peeps, first the images -
Avatar: http://www.zerochan.net/655104
Sig: http://www.zerochan.net/618291

Size limits:
Sig:
Height max: 450 pixels
Width max: 750 pixels
Size max: 500kb

Avatar:
Height max: 290 pixels

Other than that, do it anyway you like, its entirely up to you, as long as it turns out awesome, I am fine with it :3 Just one minor note, don't include my GBATemp username in it, any other text is fine. Reason being my name on the other forum is entirely different.
Hopefully this request is ok with you peeps :V


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2012)

I am running out of ideas and should have internet on March 11th.
Could someone make me a nice Avatar/Signature combo to celebrate?
It has to be a catboy or really any eared-boy would be nice, just make sure it fits to mood for my grand return to The Temp.
Also if I am not on, please PM it to me, thanks


----------



## Dter ic (Mar 3, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> I would be grateful if someone could make the black parts of this image transparent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this it?


Spoiler


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 3, 2012)

Spoiler












Vector 
(Indefinite zooming :D)


----------



## Dter ic (Mar 3, 2012)

Inb4 @Densetsu uses @tj_cool image instead of mine because it's in .PNG format


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 3, 2012)

tj_cool said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

This is _*exactly*_ what I was hoping for!  Thank you!  



Dter ic said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I'll be using tj_cool's, but thanks all the same


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 8, 2012)

Need an avater/sig set for Tobirama Senju.

pick decent ones 

cheers


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 8, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> Need an avater/sig set for Tobirama Senju.
> 
> pick decent ones
> 
> cheers


Ok.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 8, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> > Need an avater/sig set for Tobirama Senju.
> ...


guess you are working on it?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 8, 2012)

sig:


Spoiler











Ava:


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 8, 2012)

Alan John said:


> sig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Cheers!
Looks good  gonna use it  for now.


----------



## corenting (Mar 10, 2012)

Bump of my request 
http://gbatemp.net/topic/113443-avatar-signature-wallpaper-request-thread/page__view__findpost__p__4116333


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2012)

riyaz said:


> can someone make an sig with this please?: http://images.wikia....s/d/d6/Neku.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 16, 2012)

Didnt know where to request it.. could anyone make me a nice template like I shown in the following video?
Written "Team", "Badges" and "Lets Play with/by(2 different ones) Tanveer"

Forget the bit  in the  bracket lol.
I made this just as an example.. if you add pokemons or whatnot in the frame, I woudnt mind 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsSYq7zUNzY


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 17, 2012)

can somebody make a sig+ava out of this?

Thhnx in advance



Spoiler


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Mar 17, 2012)

Someone can make me a Kingdom Hearts 3Dream Drop Distance sig? Thanks


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 25, 2012)

4-leaf-clover said:


> can somebody make a sig+ava out of this?
> 
> Thhnx in advance
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 25, 2012)

Alan John said:


> 4-leaf-clover said:
> 
> 
> > can somebody make a sig+ava out of this?
> ...


Here it is.
Sig:


Spoiler











Ava:


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2012)

riyaz said:


> riyaz said:
> 
> 
> > can someone make an sig with this please?: http://images.wikia....s/d/d6/Neku.jpg


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 26, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > 4-leaf-clover said:
> ...



Awesome as always 
Thnx Alan John! Though i had to resize the sig cuz it was 500 x 170


----------



## air2004 (Mar 27, 2012)

can someone please , make me an avatar of my current pic , but make it look like and old tv that keeps fuzzing out while trying to tune it in


----------



## kingtai927 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey,
Can someone make me a Monster Hunter (the game) sig & avatar? (Choose Decent avatars please and could you put KT on the sig?  )
Thanks!


----------



## air2004 (Apr 8, 2012)

Damn it , is anyone gonna help me or not ?


----------



## tajio (Apr 13, 2012)

riyaz said:


> riyaz said:
> 
> 
> > riyaz said:
> ...



Different render/image but here: 







http://i.imgur.com/W3RGG.png


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2012)

tajio said:


> riyaz said:
> 
> 
> > riyaz said:
> ...


thank you


----------



## corenting (Apr 25, 2012)

Bump of my request 



corenting said:


> My requests :
> 
> For the signature i would like one with my username,"corenting" and a small link (in a corner) to my website (http://www.corenting.fr), all of this with some retro NES sprites : Mario, Link,Goomba... Anything you want, I want it to be a tribute to the NES era.
> 
> For the avatar, I would like one with Super Meat Boy but with a nice border and background that fit the image.



I did it myself


----------



## FlashX007 (May 3, 2012)

Can I request a new theme? A universal one I can use on other sites as well...

My request would be for a Gundam Exia theme. Avatar and signature. If possible have the signature have Exia, Strike Freedom, and the Age-1. 

If possible I would love this. Also my name on both if possible.

Thanks.

I love my current set but I am moving forward to Gundams and I figure I would need a new theme and no other place offers the best like temp. Thank you graphic designers! I wish I had your skills lol...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (May 3, 2012)

I have a request for both avatar and signature please,

I would love it for both to be Murdoc Niccals, from Gorillaz
Please!


----------



## AlanJohn (May 3, 2012)

Chikaku-chan said:


> I have a request for both avatar and signature please,
> 
> I would love it for both to be Murdoc Niccals, from Gorillaz
> Please!


Sig:




Ava:


----------



## Chikaku-chan (May 4, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > I have a request for both avatar and signature please,
> ...


Thanks


----------



## mameks (May 4, 2012)

Maybe a bit unusual and cheeky, but could someone edit my Twitter avatar?




Could someone put a Skyrim Iron Helmet on her in the same style? 3:

Thanks if anyone does it


----------



## chris888222 (May 4, 2012)

May I request another axew avatar and sig? I'm getting sick of snivy. 

I don't mind any color/theme/whatever. 

EDIT: Resizing this image for a sig will do! http://rosa-pegasus.deviantart.com/art/PKMN-May-I-Axew-194422707


----------



## air2004 (May 9, 2012)

can someone make me a sig that looks like to voting booths , and then add a sign above each one , that says " With Lube "  and the other say " No Lube " ? please pm me is you can do this


----------



## air2004 (May 9, 2012)

Never mind , I did it myself. Now if someone could only help me with making my avatar look like a tv thats blinking in and out , like a old tv trying to get recption


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 20, 2012)

Sig w/my name in it please?


----------



## machomuu (May 20, 2012)

I've removed the logo, someone else can finish it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 21, 2012)

I was thinking about it. Could get a sig that spells my name and has this pic in the background? Similar to SignZ's sig.


----------



## Gahars (May 21, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I was thinking about it. Could get a sig that spells my name and has this pic in the background? Similar to SignZ's sig.








I took a rough stab at it. It... didn't come out as well I had hoped.


----------



## DJPlace (May 25, 2012)

hey guys i'm wondering if some one could make me an avatar and signture of these 2 images.















the first one can be put on my signture with my name and my 3ds friend code but i don't want any of the pokemon TCG crap on it

the 2nd i would like in my avatar along with my DJP on it. also don't want any pokemon TCG crap on it also.

not too hard to do then my muk yo couch (which never came true...)

just let me know


----------



## Langin (May 29, 2012)

Is it possible to make a signature of this cute Daesung? 






Maybe with my name on a stylish way in it? And the name BIGBANG?


----------



## prowler (May 29, 2012)

EON said:


> Is it possible to make a signature of this cute Daesung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your welcome


----------



## Langin (May 29, 2012)

that is lame -.- but thanks Prowler! 


here is the pic I wanted:

http://www.zerochan.net/540774

But I've made one myself after working on it for 2 hours!(see my signature)


----------



## Langin (May 29, 2012)

Here you go, might make a sig tomorrow if I have time ^^






http://gbatemp.net/uploads/gallery/album_694/gallery_132061_694_19454.png


----------



## DJPlace (May 29, 2012)

thanks. i'll look forward for the siggy.


----------



## Langin (May 31, 2012)

here you go!  I hope it is okay.(If it is not okay say it please!)


----------



## DJPlace (May 31, 2012)

it's fine thanks for the making both.


----------



## Langin (May 31, 2012)

I am taking on requests, it will be like what I created for DJPlace ^-^


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2012)

http://i47.tinypic.com/2poa93a.jpg van someone make an avatar for me ?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 12, 2012)

riyaz said:


> http://i47.tinypic.com/2poa93a.jpg van someone make an avatar for me ?


Here. Is this okay?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2012)

Shockwind said:


> riyaz said:
> 
> 
> > http://i47.tinypic.com/2poa93a.jpg van someone make an avatar for me ?
> ...



yes thx


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 12, 2012)

riyaz said:


> Shockwind said:
> 
> 
> > riyaz said:
> ...


Hm.. I resized it a bit so that it doesn't look blurry to look at. I forgot that the max size for avatars is 100x140 pixels.


----------



## googs (Aug 24, 2012)

hey guys!! can i please get an epic sig with natsu going rage and kirito (SAO) having a face off sorta battle thing where there charging at each other with there attacks??  plz and thx! Oh and can i get zythe written behind natsu in an epic font and googs written behind kirito?? PLZ!! and thx!!


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 19, 2012)

I could probably help. I got a lot of programs for editing images that are very useful.


----------



## Mr. Prince (Sep 29, 2012)

Can someone make a sig using this: http://i.imgur.com/NcaSF.png

I would like it if it was a mix of yellow and black. Thanks!


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 2, 2012)

@[member='Fubuki-Kun']
What do you think of this?


----------



## Mr. Prince (Oct 3, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> @[member='Fubuki-Kun']
> What do you think of this?



Awesome! But I changed my name... so if you don't mind, can you change the text?


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 3, 2012)

lol wtf, when did that happen? Ok yeah your lucking i saved the psd haha


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2012)

May I recommend you use this in the signature?


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 3, 2012)

Like where should i put that, in the signature?


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Like where should i put that, in the signature?



Just have it be "Mr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" That should work.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 3, 2012)

*Fires up photoshop* 
BRB


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 4, 2012)

Name and prince.




Name and symbol, no outer glow.




Name and symbol with outer glow.




Prince and symbol (I think this is my favorite one)




Crazzyyy sig, just for fun.


----------



## Mr. Prince (Oct 4, 2012)

They're all awesome! I think the 4th one is the best, too! But I'll be saving every one if you don't mind.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 4, 2012)

Mr. Prince said:


> They're all awesome! I think the 4th one is the best, too! But I'll be saving every one if you don't mind.


Keep them all! When you see me around, just remember how awesome I am  I kid I kid. Enjoy your sig.


----------



## mucus (Oct 4, 2012)

i'd like to submit myself as an avatar/sig/wallpaper maker.


----------



## Nujui (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone willing to make me a Nichijou Sig? I would like either Hakase and/or Nano in it, doesn't matter which 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, plus my name in there as well.


----------



## Shockwind (Nov 11, 2012)

Nujui said:


> Anyone willing to make me a Nichijou Sig? I would like either Hakase and/or Nano in it, doesn't matter which
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Working on it. 

Here. Added an ava.


Spoiler: sig w/ ava


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 10, 2012)

Could anyone please reduce the size of this so that it meets the sig requirements? It is a gif, so that may make things difficult...


----------



## Rydian (Dec 11, 2012)

Had to resize it to get it working properly.  I originally intended to just cut some frames out as well for a nice save, but that GIF was made with combination frames instead of full-frames and I was way too lazy to convert them all out to be able to trim (and it wouldn't have saved that much anyways).

http://s18.postimage.org/g19396nqd/image.gif


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks a ton Rydian I just noticed this, it looks great!


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey all, I'd like to request a redo of my avatar. I made the general design myself, and it's essentially three artistic components.

The first component is the infinite symbol. It forms the base and structure of the rest of the symbol.

The second artistic component is the two eyes in the loopholes of the infinite symbol. I prefer them being vertical as it matches with the rest of the piece, and I might actually like one where they appear to be looking to the right, though it's classically more symmetrical as pictured currently.

The third and final component is the X and Y axis going through the symbol, although the X avis doesn't pierce the infinite symbol. The Y axis does, however. Note that the up arrow, as currently pictured, was merely a mistake. It does not need to be indented like that.

As for the color scheme, I'd be fine with either the current black and white, or with a black background and a blue lining for the Infinitine symbol itself. But hey, it's your work, so go nuts!

Thanks in advance if anyone does this.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 31, 2013)

can some one 8-bit my avatar (or find a fancy 8-bit mudkip)


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm gonna replace my avatar with a PROPER Bio hazard logo.  Can someone please make me some images for the links i'm going to add to my signature.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 4, 2013)

Can someone make me a picture for my Twitter page?

I'd like it to have my PS3 account, my WiiU name, and my Steam Name. It doesn't matter what as long as there's some effort put into it.


----------



## Sop (Feb 7, 2013)

Can someone make me a Day Z sig with my IGN on it? (It's [GenG] SweetBiscuits)

Since my friend hosts Arma 2, Wasteland and Day Z servers I seem to be finding myself playing it alot.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 13, 2013)

If someone may please make me an avatar that has the GBAtemp's Banned avatar's letters' arranged into 'TEMPED'?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> If someone may please make me an avatar that has the GBAtemp's Banned avatar's letters' arranged into 'TEMPED'?


 
Like this?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Like this?


THATS PERFECT! How do you do it?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> THATS PERFECT! How do you do it?


 
I just had a similar looking font ("Capture It" I think it's called) downloaded to my computer.

But I'll say it was talent and mad skills.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I just had a similar looking font ("Capture It" I think it's called) downloaded to my computer.
> 
> But I'll say it was talent and mad skills.


Awesome job, but I won't be using it for GBAtemp.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Awesome job, but I won't be using it for GBAtemp.


 
Sweet. Glad I could help!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Sweet. Glad I could help!


 I love you Gahars, you made my life of internet sooooo easier!


----------



## Camplord (May 27, 2013)

Umm, is it kinda late still to request art stuff?
If not then i would appreciate a custom sig of Apollo Justice you know....background with effects with his colors obviously (red, white, whatever). And maybe if it looks cool an added "Camplord" to it     .
OH btw, taking the chance of an avatar request: Samething, Apollo on it; i dunno, ANime or Chibi like? If its possible...Thanks.

Ok, i would appreciate any effort so thanks in advance.


----------



## Camplord (May 27, 2013)

Umm, is it kinda late still to request art stuff?
If not then i would appreciate a custom sig of Apollo Justice you know....background with effects with his colors obviously (red, white, whatever). And maybe if it looks cool an added "Camplord" to it     .
OH btw, taking the chance of an avatar request: Samething, Apollo on it; i dunno, ANime or Chibi like? If its possible...Thanks.

Ok, i would appreciate any effort so thanks in advance.


----------



## Camplord (May 27, 2013)

Umm, is it kinda late still to request art stuff?
If not then i would appreciate a custom sig of Apollo Justice you know....background with effects with his colors obviously (red, white, whatever). And maybe if it looks cool an added "Camplord" to it  .
OH btw, taking the chance of an avatar request: Samething, Apollo on it; i dunno, ANime or Chibi like? If its possible...Thanks.

Ok, i would appreciate any effort so thanks in advance.


EDIT: UPSS!!  Triple post...sorry. Said something about an unspecified error when i posted this so i clicked 3 times..sorry again.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 6, 2013)

can some one add "trading thread" to the bottom of this and make the background transparent


----------



## drobb (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2013)

drobb said:


> View attachment 2846


 
still contains some whites. i can see it coz i'm using the black theme. and snip out the extra transparent spaces.


----------



## drobb (Jun 6, 2013)

Narayan said:


> still contains some whites. i can see it coz i'm using the black theme. and snip out the extra transparent spaces.


 
 thanks!  just did a quick job, been a while since i did a transparency

 ,   how is it now


----------



## Narayan (Jun 6, 2013)

drobb said:


> thanks! just did a quick job, been a while since i did a transparencyView attachment 2853 , how is it now


 
great.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2013)

Camplord said:


> Umm, is it kinda late still to request art stuff?
> If not then i would appreciate a custom sig of Apollo Justice you know....background with effects with his colors obviously (red, white, whatever). And maybe if it looks cool an added "Camplord" to it     .
> OH btw, taking the chance of an avatar request: Samething, Apollo on it; i dunno, ANime or Chibi like? If its possible...Thanks.
> 
> Ok, i would appreciate any effort so thanks in advance.


I'm getting back into sig business, and I'll start with you!
Your sig will be ready by tomorrow.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 13, 2013)

Camplord said:


> Umm, is it kinda late still to request art stuff?
> If not then i would appreciate a custom sig of Apollo Justice you know....background with effects with his colors obviously (red, white, whatever). And maybe if it looks cool an added "Camplord" to it     .
> OH btw, taking the chance of an avatar request: Samething, Apollo on it; i dunno, ANime or Chibi like? If its possible...Thanks.
> 
> Ok, i would appreciate any effort so thanks in advance.


----------



## Camplord (Jun 14, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


>


 

WHOAH!! Thats amazing! 
Thank you very much! I really appreciate it. I thought no one would make it since there hasn't been any replies to the thread. THX again!


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 15, 2013)

Hmmm... I hope this thread isn't dead.
I'd really love a banner for my Twitch stream.  I don't have an overall look in mind, but it'll be the following:

"Fishaman P" is the main focus
1024x480 resolution, preferably in a lossless PNG
Overall blue theme
Incorporates:

Mario
Pokémon (Mudkip?)
Zelda (OoT)
Sonic (& Tails?)
Robot Ninja Haggle Man
Of course, if you're willing to take on the challenge, go ahead and credit yourself in the image.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 15, 2013)

Orangegamer said:


> can i have a cool looking sig?
> and how do i put a sig on my profile thingy?
> cause someone else made me a sig but i couldent put it on
> so can someone make me one?
> ...


 
Here's your signature: I live in the desert and my favorite movie is A Clockwork Orange. And the signature option is in your profile.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 16, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> Hmmm... I hope this thread isn't dead.
> I'd really love a banner for my Twitch stream. I don't have an overall look in mind, but it'll be the following:
> 
> "Fishaman P" is the main focus
> ...


 
Here you go:



Spoiler


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 17, 2013)

MegaAce™ said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thank you so much, I love the design!
It kinda looks like you made a typo, though:
The image's resolution is 1024x4*08*.

EDIT: I apologize, I didn't actually check what global resolution Twitch takes.
The image _actually_ needs to be 1680x480.
Sorry for putting you through all that trouble!

EDIT2: Damn you Twitch, have some consistency!
Twitch just left-aligns the image, so the right edge gets cut off.
It'll be a challenge trying to fit the same image for 1440px wide vs. 1920px wide.
I'll make yet another edit when I've decided what I actually want.

EDIT3: All right, Twitch really buried this DEEP.
Their recommended resolution is 800x480.
Whew.  I am really sorry about that.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 17, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> Thank you so much, I love the design!
> It kinda looks like you made a typo, though:
> The image's resolution is 1024x4*08*.
> 
> ...


 

Haha.  They can't just decide.

Here, this time in 800x480 (sorry I made a typo in the size the first time, didn't realize, probably needed some sleep )
Had to change the characters positions a bit, hope it still appeals to you! 



Spoiler


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 17, 2013)

MegaAce™ said:


> Haha.  They can't just decide.
> 
> Here, this time in 800x480 (sorry I made a typo in the size the first time, didn't realize, probably needed some sleep )
> Had to change the characters positions a bit, hope it still appeals to you!
> ...


Just as beautiful as the first!
Thanks for putting up with me!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 19, 2013)

May I get someone to make me YouTube channel art that says mrfreshgamer on it, with faded colours of red and blue?


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 19, 2013)

resize plz


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 19, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> May I get someone to make me YouTube channel art that says mrfreshgamer on it, with faded colours of red and blue?



Describe it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 19, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> Describe it.


 
Like in any font that's readable, it has the word mrfreshgamer 
then the whole background is just like lightish red and a bit of some blue.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 19, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Like in any font that's readable, it has the word mrfreshgamer
> then the whole background is just like lightish red and a bit of some blue.



That will be very easy.I'll PM you when I'm finished.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 22, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> That will be very easy.I'll PM you when I'm finished.


 
Oh no thanks for the YouTube channel art, I got someone who did it for me in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 27, 2013)

Anyone want an Akuma sig?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 1, 2013)

Anyone can make me a GBAtemp banned avatar edited with it saying CTO? And instead of it being red, possibly blue?


----------



## azure0wind (Sep 8, 2013)

Here it is:


>


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 17, 2013)

azure0wind said:


> Here it is:


 
OMGOMGOMGOMG!!! I LOVE IT THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## azure0wind (Sep 18, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG!!! I LOVE IT THANK YOU SO MUCH!


 
No problem 
Glad I could help.


----------



## Zaertix (Sep 18, 2013)

Does anyone mind making me a YT banner?
(VERY VERY EASY WORK HERE)
I just need it split into 5 equal parts, (The desktop area that is, I'll do the rest) separated by some lines.
If you want to go above and beyond, you can make the lines look a bit high tech if you want, but that's your decision.

If so, THANK YOU and I'll compensate you in some manner.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 7, 2013)

Anyone want to make a signature?
If so then PM me please c:

Already has been made.
Cheers Alanjohn!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 23, 2013)

-Crawls out of his grave-

Hey, could someone make me an avatar and signature combo?

I just want it to befit my name, that is all really.

Thanks in advance~


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 8, 2014)

Ryu is looking for a graphic artist! For a new series I want to work with later, I need an opening banner. Probably looking at a small text blurb, and a splash image of whatever fits your fancy. If you can do that for me, drop me a PM and I'll discuss the details!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm looking for an avatar. You know the common Link avatar people have here? The regular one like VinsCool, for example. I need someone to take my current avatar, and replace Link's face with my current avatar. Thank you SO SO SO SO MUCH.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm looking for an avatar. You know the common Link avatar people have here? The regular one like VinsCool, for example. I need someone to take my current avatar, and replace Link's face with my current avatar. Thank you SO SO SO SO MUCH.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 29, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> View attachment 15160


 
THANK YOU SO MUCH HOLY SHIT


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 29, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH HOLY SHIT


Your welcome


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Your welcome


 
You could have done better...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You could have done better...


Yeah I know I only worked on it for a min half of which was finding white Obama


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah I know I only worked on it for a min half of which was finding white Obama


 
Give me the base white obama I will do a better one for my friend ComeTurismO


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Give me the base white obama I will do a better one for my friend ComeTurismO


Not sure if you want the hat or not


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Not sure if you want the hat or not


 
Ah thanks but I got something else


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

I made a better one than before now


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I made a better one than before nowView attachment 15173


 
Mine will be even better  Let me some more minutes


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Mine will be even better  Let me some more minutes


OK can't wait to see it (next we need to collab for more vinscool members like for foxi4)


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO  Here is it: JPG (Smaller filesize) PNG (transparancy support) ... Pick whatever you want


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> ComeTurismO  Here is it: JPG (Smaller filesize) PNG (transparancy support) ... Pick whatever you want
> 
> View attachment 15174View attachment 15176


Should us vinscool change our Avis to match yours


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Should us vinscool change our Avis to match yours


 
Your signature could also have been better XD I mean, that polygon selection is pretty obvious XD


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Your signature could also have been better XD I mean, that polygon selection is pretty obvious XD


I know I'm working on it. I only really recently have been working on photo edits


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> ComeTurismO Here is it: JPG (Smaller filesize) PNG (transparancy support) ... Pick whatever you want
> 
> View attachment 15174View attachment 15176


 
Oh my God. I don't know what to do now. I love your's and RevPokemon's... 
Now what do I do?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Oh my God. I don't know what to do now. I love your's and RevPokemon's...
> Now what do I do?


 
Use mine, it has VinsCool emulator 2.0 as base.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Oh my God. I don't know what to do now. I love your's and RevPokemon's...
> Now what do I do?


 
Go with vinscool since its running vinscool 2.0 os


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 30, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Go with vinscool since its running vinscool 2.0 os


 
Hmm true. I'll do VinsCool's and have your's as my signature. Can you shorten it a bit so it fits my signature? I'll remove what I have right now.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Go with vinscool since its running vinscool 2.0 os


 
Your new sig is creepy.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Hmm true. I'll do VinsCool's and have your's as my signature. Can you shorten it a bit so it fits my signature? I'll remove what I have right now.


 


VinsCool said:


> Your new sig is creepy.


 
Ok ill shorten it.

VinsCool yeah thats why i kinda like it


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Your new sig is creepy.


 
I'm trying to up





RevPokemon said:


> Ok ill shorten it.
> 
> VinsCool yeah thats why i kinda like it


THANKS BRUH
yo VinsCool --> I got this msg:


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm trying to up
> THANKS BRUH
> yo VinsCool --> I got this msg:


 
with both files?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> with both files?


 






I edited vinscool pic to make it 37 kb


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> with both files?


 
ah nvm I got it, ty so much! <3 
lovee u
RevPokemon
OMFG I LOVE IT THANK U SO MUCH!


----------



## gudenau (Jan 30, 2015)

I would like a svg with a capital darkish green old english G "over" a cicluar transparent circuit bord with a dark grey stroke.

Anyone up for this?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> ah nvm I got it, ty so much! <3
> lovee u
> RevPokemon
> OMFG I LOVE IT THANK U SO MUCH!


Your welcome


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

gudenaurock said:


> I would like a svg with a capital darkish green old english G "over" a cicluar transparent circuit bord with a dark grey stroke.
> 
> Anyone up for this?


 
gudenaurock What do you think about it? sorry for poor skills but I had not Idea of what you wanted exactly


----------



## gudenau (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> gudenaurock What do you think about it? sorry for poor skills but I had not Idea of what you wanted exactly
> 
> View attachment 15185


Not to bad, but I wanted the background to be a few grey traces in a circle.

Plus that is not a svg. :-P


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

gudenaurock said:


> Not to bad, but I wanted the background to be a few grey traces in a circle.
> 
> Plus that is not a svg. :-P


 
what is a svg?


----------



## gudenau (Jan 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> what is a svg?


 
It is a vector format. Which is why I did not state a size. ;-)


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2015)

gudenaurock said:


> It is a vector format. Which is why I did not state a size. ;-)


 
Vectorial graphics is too much for me  Sorry I did the best I could lol 

Anyone else?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

Wish I could help but I got no clue in svg file format


----------



## gudenau (Jan 30, 2015)

Did it myself. :-P


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 30, 2015)

gudenaurock said:


> Did it myself. :-P


I love it! You did a great job on your avi!


----------



## gudenau (Jan 31, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I love it! You did a great job on your avi!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 21, 2015)

Not necessarily a wallpaper request, but I'm looking for a talented artsy Temper to make a sort of "Please Wait" image for our GBATemp Twitch channel. This will be an image that I and maybe others will plan on using when starting up the stream and setting up various things.

I'll try and explain what I'd like here, and then I'll add a shitty stick figure image at the bottom so you have a better idea of what I'd like.

What I'd like to see is a 1920x1080p image of Tempy, our mascot, sitting on the floor (give him some sort of body, of course) playing an OG GBA in a bedroom type setting, with various posters and junk in the background etc. I'd like to see a computer desk in the background with a monitor displaying some mockup or whatever of the GBATemp homepage, and I'd like there to be text in the GBATemp logo font that simply says "Setting up".

Here's a shitty mockup image:



Spoiler


----------



## azure0wind (Feb 26, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Not necessarily a wallpaper request, but I'm looking for a talented artsy Temper to make a sort of "Please Wait" image for our GBATemp Twitch channel. This will be an image that I and maybe others will plan on using when starting up the stream and setting up various things.
> 
> I'll try and explain what I'd like here, and then I'll add a shitty stick figure image at the bottom so you have a better idea of what I'd like.
> 
> ...


 
I know that this pictures I made are _waaaay_ than what you asked, but whatever I was bored.


Spoiler: Light bar:













Spoiler: Dark bar:













Spoiler: Bar with border:










Just PM me if you want to use it, and I'll get the watermark removed.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 26, 2015)

Holy shit, those are really nice! I will definitely grab these and distribute them to the rest of the streamers! Thanks!  


EDIT: We're going to keep the watermark, so we can give proper credit to the artist


----------



## azure0wind (Feb 26, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Holy shit, those are really nice! I will definitely grab these and distribute them to the rest of the streamers! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: We're going to keep the watermark, so we can give proper credit to the artist


Thanks! Btw I'm going to make some small changes.
Just realized that it is GBAtemp, instead of GBATemp 

The newer ones are up, check the original post.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 26, 2015)

Okay, since Tom is doing non-wallpaper requests in the wallpaper request thread, I'm going to go one step further and also make a semi-official announcement while I'm at it.

March 05 through the entire weekend I will be in Boston, MA with a friend helping run the booth at PAX East for two indie game developers (you've heard of their games but I'm not going to say anything just yet...).  While I'm there I'd like to have the opportunity to network with the people I'll be working with and other people in the industry there, primarily for the sake of providing more news and content for our site here.

I'd like to be able to hand out business cards to people that I talk with that are related to gbatemp.

If anyone can design a card that I can get printed off, that would be so awesome.  I'd appreciate no kind of watermarks on it for the sake of professionalism but if someone is able to help me out I would be extremely grateful.

I'm looking for it to have the following text:



Spoiler



*GBAtemp.net*
_Independent Gaming Community_

Nick Riddle
Site Moderator, Reviewer
_[email protected]_





I'm looking for the following other specifications:


Spoiler



-Tempy mascot
-Use of site colors (preferably light theme)


 
It doesn't need to have that exact formatting, so feel free to use your imagination, but I would like that exact text unless you have something better in mind.

If someone is able to make something that I decide to use (PNG and also whatever the GIMP equivalent of a PSD is so I can adjust it in the future if need be) I'd be more than happy to toss a few bucks for beers or coffees your way via paypal.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 27, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Okay, since Tom is doing non-wallpaper requests in the wallpaper request thread, I'm going to go one step further and also make a semi-official announcement while I'm at it.
> 
> March 05 through the entire weekend I will be in Boston, MA with a friend helping run the booth at PAX East for two indie game developers (you've heard of their games but I'm not going to say anything just yet...).  While I'm there I'd like to have the opportunity to network with the people I'll be working with and other people in the industry there, primarily for the sake of providing more news and content for our site here.
> 
> ...


I made this using the GBA temp logo plus the blue color and added texture so it wouldn't look flat. Also they are png format and have a 3.5 by 2 ratio . Hope you like


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 27, 2015)

Hmmm, this is a more than convenient time to start with a request of my own as well. Looking to have a business card created, with dark blue and maybe white accents. Looking for the following:



Spoiler



Brandon Bui
*Site Editor and Reviewer*
GBAtemp Networks
[email protected]

Needs to include the GBAtemp Mascot. Font wise, I'd love it to probably be something standard, something that looks professional.


 
Let's see what you guys are able to come up with.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 27, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> Hmmm, this is a more than convenient time to start with a request of my own as well. Looking to have a business card created, with dark blue and maybe white accents. Looking for the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

What I'm actually hoping for is something really, really solid as a template that we can edit on a per-member basis and use as a standard format business card since you're basically looking for the same thing as me.

RevPokemon thank you!  Unfortunately that's not entirely what I'm looking for at the moment. I might try my hand at it too over the weekend to see what I can come up with as well even though graphic design is not my strong point.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 27, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> What I'm actually hoping for is something really, really solid as a template that we can edit on a per-member basis and use as a standard format business card since you're basically looking for the same thing as me.
> 
> RevPokemon thank you! Unfortunately that's not entirely what I'm looking for at the moment. I might try my hand at it too over the weekend to see what I can come up with as well even though graphic design is not my strong point.


 

My aim with this is a bit... bigger, to say the least.  But yeah, a template would be fantastic. Maybe I should go bug one of my photoshop master contacts.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 27, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> What I'm actually hoping for is something really, really solid as a template that we can edit on a per-member basis and use as a standard format business card since you're basically looking for the same thing as me.
> 
> RevPokemon thank you!  Unfortunately that's not entirely what I'm looking for at the moment. I might try my hand at it too over the weekend to see what I can come up with as well even though graphic design is not my strong point.


OK thanks still I'll help if there is anything I can do to support the site


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 27, 2015)

Ryukouki said:


> My aim with this is a bit... bigger, to say the least.  But yeah, a template would be fantastic. Maybe I should go bug one of my photoshop master contacts.


 

I'm talking design wise, not goal wise. Text based at least you're looking for almost an identical card to mine just with your info instead.

Layout wise I'm looking for more or less what my personal business card is, but on a line by line basis:

GBAtemp.net
Independent Gaming Community
<blank>
<blank>
Nick Riddle
Site Moderator, Reviewer
[email protected]

Things bolded and italicized as they are on my card, tempy mascot in place of the generic computer clipart. Then some use of the forum colors in the background (I'd love to have it look like an entry on the portal in GBAtemp TempStyle Light Theme)


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 27, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm talking design wise, not goal wise. Text based at least you're looking for almost an identical card to mine just with your info instead.
> 
> Layout wise I'm looking for more or less what my personal business card is, but on a line by line basis:
> 
> ...



Worked on another draft based on you card


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 27, 2015)

I might look into that card business later.


----------



## loco365 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm not much for graphics design, but I'll toss something together using Publisher and see how it turns out, Sicklyboy.

Edit: Got this so far, I just need a better background for it since white is boring as hell. I might also up the size of the font as it seems slightly too small:






Of course you won't have the watermark, but I decided to brush up on my Publisher skills. It's been some time since I've used it, plus I need to put my Office '13 to use since I don't use it as much as I should be.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 27, 2015)

It's a bit different from what you've asked for, but I made this.



Spoiler










I repurposed a GBA wallpaper that I made not too long ago. I wish I still had the stand-alone graphic but it wouldn't be too hard to remake it.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 27, 2015)

So, I've had too much time on my hands while at work, so I gave it a shot for both of you, Ryukouki and Sicklyboy.
I just went with the design that Sickly suggested, making it resemble a post on the front page. (Hope it's enough dark blue and white for you, Ryu. )
I also saved the template as PSD, so it can be customised even further. I might look into making the file GIMP-compatible, so Sickly might edit it himself.



Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 27, 2015)

MegaAce™ said:


> So, I've had too much time on my hands while at work, so I gave it a shot for both of you, Ryukouki and Sicklyboy.
> I just went with the design that Sickly suggested, making it resemble a post on the front page. (Hope it's enough dark blue and white for you, Ryu. )
> I also saved the template as PSD, so it can be customised even further. I might look into making the file GIMP-compatible, so Sickly might edit it himself.
> 
> -snip-


 
I love you. PM me your Paypal if you want, I'd love to buy you a beer or two 

Edit - actually, could I bother you to adjust the "Independent Gaming Community" and "Site Moderator, Reviewer / [email protected]" lines down by one or two font sizes? I'd like just a slight touch less emphasis on them. 

Edit 2 - actually it looks like "Independent Gaming Community" is already a size or two smaller if my eyes are correct.  If it is then the last two lines could be adjusted down to that, if not then could you just adjust the three lines down by a size or two?  Also I would take the PSD too if possible, I can get my hands on photoshop if need be


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 27, 2015)

MegaAce™ said:


> So, I've had too much time on my hands while at work, so I gave it a shot for both of you, Ryukouki and Sicklyboy.
> I just went with the design that Sickly suggested, making it resemble a post on the front page. (Hope it's enough dark blue and white for you, Ryu. )
> I also saved the template as PSD, so it can be customised even further. I might look into making the file GIMP-compatible, so Sickly might edit it himself.
> 
> ...


 

That looks really legit.  I'll be happy to take on the .PSD files, as I have photoshop (as of last week!) Thank you very very much again!


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 27, 2015)

MegaAce™ said:


> So, I've had too much time on my hands while at work, so I gave it a shot for both of you, Ryukouki and Sicklyboy.
> I just went with the design that Sickly suggested, making it resemble a post on the front page. (Hope it's enough dark blue and white for you, Ryu. )
> I also saved the template as PSD, so it can be customised even further. I might look into making the file GIMP-compatible, so Sickly might edit it himself.
> 
> ...


Wow I really love it!
Glad to see the temp having something so professional looking.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 27, 2015)

Team Fail and _Chaz_ I love both of yours too.  Very professional looking and _Chaz_ yours has a bit of a Windows MetroUI look to it in my opinion which looks pretty neat to me.  Thank you all to everyone so much for your contributions!


----------



## azure0wind (Feb 27, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Team Fail and _Chaz_ I love both of yours too. Very professional looking and _Chaz_ yours has a bit of a Windows MetroUI look to it in my opinion which looks pretty neat to me. Thank you all to everyone so much for your contributions!


 
Oh sh*t, hope I'm not too late! Here are mine:


Spoiler: Style 0:













Spoiler: Style 1:













Spoiler: Style 2:













Spoiler: Style 3:













Spoiler: Style 4:


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 27, 2015)

Seems to me like gbatemp should stop the video games and go into the business card game


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll send the .PSD to both of you guys.  I'm glad to have been of some help.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 28, 2015)

MegaAce™ said:


> I'll send the .PSD to both of you guys.  I'm glad to have been of some help.


 






Edit - Staples doesn't know how to cut cards to save their lives.  Oh well.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 28, 2015)

Those of you who have helped out in this, you guys really have my thanks. This will definitely be useful in the process that I'm trying to get in through.  Thanks very very much for your time and efforts!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh well  Still looking nice.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 28, 2015)

Ryukouki order yours through vistaprint. My personal cards came out a lot better, manufacturing wise, than these did being printed at staples


----------



## Wolvenreign (Mar 2, 2015)

Gratz on the cards, Sickly!

I was wondering if anyone could do me a favor and apply black over the left side of my avatar, replacing the lines with white on that side?

That'd be cool, thanks.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 2, 2015)

Wolvenreign said:


> Gratz on the cards, Sickly!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could do me a favor and apply black over the left side of my avatar, replacing the lines with white on that side?
> 
> That'd be cool, thanks.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks, Rev! I appreciate it.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 2, 2015)

Wolvenreign said:


> Thanks, Rev! I appreciate it.


Your welcome!


----------



## jDSX (Aug 5, 2015)

I'd like a custom sig of the NOD logo black background, red logo from command and conquer with my name in the lower left corner, looking for a medium tohma (sp?) front. Anyone up for it?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 5, 2015)

How about this?


----------



## jDSX (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks dude you rock


----------



## nxwing (Aug 20, 2015)

I would like an avatar which has Google's Material Design look. I want it to have a letter R in it.

EDIT: 200 x 200 would be nice for the avatar and if possible, a matching signature to go with it. The signature would hopefully look something like this:

A*R*NODORIAN

The R shouldn't also be alligned with the other letters.


----------



## andreiwow2 (Aug 21, 2015)

I would like a signature, something about GTA San Andreas county side, dillimore and write andrei on it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 21, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I would like an avatar which has Google's Material Design look. I want it to have a letter R in it.
> 
> EDIT: 200 x 200 would be nice for the avatar and if possible, a matching signature to go with it. The signature would hopefully look something like this:
> 
> ...


Sig:




Ava:


----------



## nxwing (Aug 22, 2015)

AlanJohn said:


> Sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your time!


----------



## DarkRioru (Dec 28, 2015)

a durarara!! dollars website style riolu profile picture


----------



## raystriker (Jan 24, 2016)

Someone pls make me a new avatar too? Something related to Deadpool


----------



## Monado_III (Feb 20, 2016)

Since I'm too lazy to learn gimp or photoshop, does anyone want to make me a sig/avatar? I'd probably use anything that has the actual Third Monado in it


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 6, 2016)

Requesting a signature with my name, the American flag, looking very colorful and bright. Please! thx lol


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 15, 2016)

‍


----------



## AlanJohn (May 15, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Requesting a signature with my name, the American flag, looking very colorful and bright. Please! thx lol


You still want the signarture? I can make it if you really want it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 15, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> You still want the signarture? I can make it if you really want it.


YES! Gotta make my account more Obama-y.


----------



## Blue (May 15, 2016)

Could someone please make me a avatar with fan art of the Pokèmon Sun and Moon starters.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 15, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> YES! Gotta make my account more Obama-y.


Enjoy!


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 15, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> Enjoy!


PERFECT! OH MY GOD THANK YOU SO MUCH I LOVE YOU. IF Donald Trump is elected (hopefully not), I'm gonna need you to replace Obama with Trump in that signature


----------



## mgrev (May 15, 2016)

(FE)IF (Pun intended lol) someone could draw Nishiki/Kaden, from Fire emblem fates, that'd be great


----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2016)

I have a request for signature. I'd like this as a source image. I want it to be a cut out of nxwing, similar to AlanJohn's signature. It also should be just a bit elow the limit as I want to include a few text in my sig too


----------



## BORTZ (May 19, 2016)

@nxwing 



-Good? Its 500x100 so you have a few lines of tiny text if yuou want.


----------



## nxwing (May 19, 2016)

Bortz said:


> @nxwing
> View attachment 49919
> -Good? Its 500x100 so you have a few lines of tiny text if yuou want.


Thanks Bortz! Much appreciared!


----------



## VinsCool (May 19, 2016)

@WeedZ made my sig and I fucking love it!


----------



## WeedZ (May 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> @WeedZ made my sig and I fucking love it!


I think it was @Muffins that gave me the idea. He was talking about @p1ngpong standing on the side of a mountain defending gbatemp from a dark cloud of invading children.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 19, 2016)

Could someone make a sig in the same style for me? They are awesome!


----------



## Zan' (May 30, 2016)

I guess I do need some kind of Avatar to add to my profile?


----------



## GreenStone99 (May 30, 2016)

Maybe I could do requests to?
Here are some emoji I made


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 30, 2016)

What is the signature for?


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What is the signature for?


It's whatever you want to add under your posts, like a mark of your presence.

A signature basically.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 30, 2016)

So we are allowed to request like pictures for one here?


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So we are allowed to request like pictures for one here?


Sure, why not!


----------



## GreenStone99 (May 30, 2016)

Anyone want one like it?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 30, 2016)

Well I'm no artist and I'm also broke so.... if those aren't major conserns, is good to know.


----------



## GreenStone99 (May 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well I'm no artist and I'm also broke so.... if those aren't major conserns, is good to know.


A little sloppy but I think it will work


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 30, 2016)

Hoo said:


> A little sloppy but I think it will work
> View attachment 51195


Ummm thanks for righting my name, did you use a mouse or a touch pad, or one of those drawing devices for pc?


----------



## GreenStone99 (May 30, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Ummm thanks for righting my name, did you use a mouse or a touch pad, or one of those drawing devices for pc?


I used my dads Wacom Graphics Tablet


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 30, 2016)

Okay, must be nice if it has drawing features, my sheild tablet has drawing apps and comes with a pen stylus, but i never use it, im no artist.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jun 24, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Okay, must be nice if it has drawing features, my sheild tablet has drawing apps and comes with a pen stylus, but i never use it, im no artist.


Sorry if its not what u wanted, took just about 5 minutes to do this. also im at work so cant be lazy to much time lol.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 25, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Sorry if its not what u wanted, took just about 5 minutes to do this. also im at work so cant be lazy to much time lol.


MS.Scarlet Dreams 
HOW DID YOU DO THAT!? 

I didn't expect anyone to do this for me. Thank you!


----------



## googie (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey, so I need something to draw attention to my thread here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/googies-sm4sh-mod-pack.432557/#post-6489054

I want a logo that says "Googie's Sm4sh Mod Pack". For reference, it'd go at the top of the thread, so something eye-pleasing and eye-catching. If possible, a size greater-than or equal to 1000px big so I can use it in a few other spots, if needed (such as GameBanana) or if I decide to build a landing page for it on one of my domains.

Style-wise, I'll leave it open to the designer. Obviously, something fitting to the fact that it's a Smash Bros Mod Pack, but other than that I'm open-minded. Anything's better than plain text at this point.

Anyone who can help me out with this will be credited both on the page above as well as within the mod pack itself.


----------



## richardparker (Jun 30, 2016)

can anyone make me a cool fire emblem avatar?. and a witty signature if possible ?
thanks in advance !


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jun 30, 2016)

googie said:


> Hey, so I need something to draw attention to my thread here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/googies-sm4sh-mod-pack.432557/#post-6489054
> 
> I want a logo that says "Googie's Sm4sh Mod Pack". For reference, it'd go at the top of the thread, so something eye-pleasing and eye-catching. If possible, a size greater-than or equal to 1000px big so I can use it in a few other spots, if needed (such as GameBanana) or if I decide to build a landing page for it on one of my domains.
> 
> ...









2700px x 919px.
Credits and a beer would be cool , lolz


----------



## googie (Jun 30, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> 2700px x 919px.
> Credits and a beer would be cool , lolz



Dude that is SUPER RAD! Thank you so much. I'll be sure to get you into the credits when I make some updates later today!


----------



## Kinqdra (Jun 30, 2016)

I'd love a goofy cartoony version of the pokemon Kingdra for my avatar. Background can be blank, colored or even contain a certain pattern, I don't mind. Be creative and have fun with it. Thanks!


----------



## Pteren (Jul 8, 2016)

Here you go! It's a bit hard drawing straight onto a 96 x 96 canvas but it's fun because you don't feel like you have to agonize over it for hours ahaha.

Edit: I assumed uploading a file would do something like ScarletDreamz' post! Do I just have to upload my image on an external site?

E2:
Thank you! Here we go:


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 8, 2016)

Pteren said:


> Here you go! It's a bit hard drawing straight onto a 96 x 96 canvas but it's fun because you don't feel like you have to agonize over it for hours ahaha.
> 
> Edit: I assumed uploading a file would do something like ScarletDreamz' post! Do I just have to upload my image on an external site?


Since im proxied at work, i awalys upload to a third party host, always upload to https://postimage.org/, since there´s not bandwidth, nor limit.


----------



## Kinqdra (Jul 8, 2016)

Pteren said:


> Here you go! It's a bit hard drawing straight onto a 96 x 96 canvas but it's fun because you don't feel like you have to agonize over it for hours ahaha.
> 
> Edit: I assumed uploading a file would do something like ScarletDreamz' post! Do I just have to upload my image on an external site?


Thank youuuuuu, it's beautiful


----------



## Scarecrow B (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello,
I don't know if this is the right place to ask for this but I'd like a banner for my thread (to make it look prettier and more "official"). The thread is about a kind of index compilation for WiiU saves so I'd like the banner to be made using the WiiU colors and font and making reference to the topic of being for sharing WiiU Saves (but anything would work, I encourage creativity). For its size something bigger than 1000px so it'd look nice on any screen.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Sep 21, 2016)

newdoria88 said:


> Hello,
> I don't know if this is the right place to ask for this but I'd like a banner for my thread (to make it look prettier and more "official"). The thread is about a kind of index compilation for WiiU saves so I'd like the banner to be made using the WiiU colors and font and making reference to the topic of being for sharing WiiU Saves (but anything would work, I encourage creativity). For its size something bigger than 1000px so it'd look nice on any screen.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 21, 2016)

Could you draw me as in avatar like a skeleton inside a astronaught suit with like blood stains?


----------



## Scarecrow B (Sep 21, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


>



That was fast! Thank you very much. I'll take the second one.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello, could someone draw a profile pic for me please?
if you accept, I would like a rotting body (Mostly Bone)
 inside a torn astronaught-like suit with like blood stains with a redish orange backround?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2016)

DeoNaught said:


> Hello, could someone draw a profile pic for me please?
> if you accept, I would like a rotting body (Mostly Bone)
> inside a torn astronaught-like suit with like blood stains with a redish orange backround?


I could try some photoshop trickery tonight, unless someone else beats me to it.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Oct 17, 2016)

@DeoNaught I just made this, since i got nothing better to do, took about 10 minutes.. not sure if you will like it.

Since i don't use Photoshop, im kinda limited don the stuff that i can do.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 17, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Since i don't use Photoshop, im kinda limited don the stuff that i can do.


What did you use to make it if you don't use photo shop? Is paint shop pro still popular?


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Oct 17, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What did you use to make it if you don't use photo shop? Is paint shop pro still popular?


Indeed, i use Paint with plugins ;D


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 18, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> @DeoNaught I just made this, since i got nothing better to do, took about 10 minutes.. not sure if you will like it.
> 
> Since i don't use Photoshop, im kinda limited don the stuff that i can do.


Thank you ill put it up when I have the chance... You wanna draw a version of it?


----------



## Pokem (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello, is it possible for someone to make me a signature with this picture?
I don't know how I want the final product to be, but I just want it to be pretty. My definition of pretty is something that sticks out. 
Beautiful, and aesthetic.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 29, 2016)

Pokem said:


> Hello, is it possible for someone to make me a signature with this picture?
> I don't know how I want the final product to be, but I just want it to be pretty. My definition of pretty is something that sticks out.
> Beautiful, and aesthetic.
> 
> ...



Made this. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Pokem (Oct 29, 2016)

AlanJohn said:


> Made this. Hope you enjoy it!



Omg, I love that. Thank you so much.


----------



## Froster (Oct 31, 2016)

Woah, didn't know about this!
Heyo,
Could someone make me a profile pic mixing AW symbol (that one down here) and a Gamuto (from the Monster Hunter series)?
That'd be cool


----------



## Pokem (Dec 30, 2016)

If possible, can someone please make me a signature using this image: 
Thank you for your time


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Jan 6, 2017)

can i please request a white rabbit but doing one of these faces (if the face has an action then could you please draw the rabbit doing the action.)

⚆ _ ⚆
〆(・∀・＠)
(✿╹◡╹) (would this be a rabbit smiling with red eyes and a flower or something.)
(￣￢￣)
（ ÒㅅÓ)

thank you so much!!!❤

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

wait I meant as an avatar.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jan 6, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> can i please request a white rabbit but doing one of these faces (if the face has an action then could you please draw the rabbit doing the action.)
> （ ÒㅅÓ)
> thank you so much!!!❤
> wait I meant as an avatar.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Jan 6, 2017)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!❤


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jan 6, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!❤


No worries, just a bunny i found on google and edited it a little.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 21, 2017)

Requesting an Otter barfing a rainbow over a pink Cherry Coke can in a background of static

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vipera (Mar 8, 2017)

bump


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 8, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Requesting an Otter barfing a rainbow over a pink Cherry Coke can in a background of static
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vipera (Mar 8, 2017)

AlanJohn said:


>


Dude.

I love you.

Will put it when I'm home <3

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## HamBone41801 (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm not terrible with this stuff. Throw me on the list and we'll see what happens.


----------



## SamTheSaminator (Apr 8, 2017)

tinymonkeyt said:


> I think it's probably easier if we make one huge thread for all the avatar requests
> so if you have any requests. post them here (i couldnt find the old ones)
> 
> And also, i think it'd help the avatar maker people if you were more specific
> ...



I can't make any images, but I'm able to vectorise some images.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 8, 2017)

Can someone make me a new Skiddo profile please?


----------



## DarkRioru (Jun 1, 2017)

@BiscuitBee can you make me a profile picture of a sassy male riolu in the art style of your current profile picture?


----------



## Chary (Jun 7, 2017)

Is it possible for someone to make a signature (the same size of my game tag currently) for me using either of the images below?  Cuz that would be amazing.



Spoiler: Images


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> Is it possible for someone to make a signature (the same size of my game tag currently) for me using either of the images below?  Cuz that would be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images


yea. on it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Is it possible for someone to make a signature (the same size of my game tag currently) for me using either of the images below?  Cuz that would be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images


The second one doesn't line up real well. the first works great. you want that white border like in the original?


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 8, 2017)

Chary said:


> Is it possible for someone to make a signature (the same size of my game tag currently) for me using either of the images below?  Cuz that would be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images


here's a few quick ones. 


Spoiler


----------



## Chary (Jun 8, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> here's a few quick ones.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ooh, wow, thank you!  the bottom left one looks sweeeeet!


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Hey, can someone make me an avatar based on litten? I would like one like my current avatar. Also I would like my username somewhere on it  thanks anyone


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Hey, can someone make me an avatar based on litten? I would like one like my current avatar. Also I would like my username somewhere on it  thanks anyone


hey there. i gave it a go. What about this? If you need anything changed, feel free to ask


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jun 11, 2017)

Will somebody remake my Trump profile picture? However you want to do it! This Trump's getting a little old!


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> hey there. i gave it a go. What about this? If you need anything changed, feel free to ask
> 
> View attachment 89764


Looks good, thanks vin


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Looks good, thanks vin


Welcome buddy 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Boogieboo6 said:


> Will somebody remake my Trump profile picture? However you want to do it! This Trump's getting a little old!


I could maybe attempt a thing. Could you be any more specific? is it something drawn? Or do you want Lenny Trumpoto and dollar bills flying around?


----------



## JFlare (Jun 11, 2017)

Hmmm... my avatar is of my friends creation... it's already a drawing... so... hows about you just draw something stupid-funny that looks sorta like my current avatar? I would love to see what you can come up with


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

Can someone make this pic fit into my sig, 
And possibly put my username in it


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 24, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Can someone make this pic fit into my sig,
> And possibly put my username in it
> View attachment 91315


What font would you like for your name?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> What font would you like for your name?


Times New Roman, possibly


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 24, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Times New Roman, possibly





this good?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 91316
> this good?


Can you do "System" ?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 24, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Can you do "System" ?


I don't seem to have that font


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 24, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I don't seem to have that font


Okay, I'll try it, Can i have the fitted image though?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 24, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Okay, I'll try it, Can i have the fitted image though?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 91317


Okay thank you, 
Here is it now


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 11, 2017)

Bored, I would gladly make someone a ava/sig combo or whatever.


----------



## whateverg1012 (Jul 11, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Bored, I would gladly make someone a ava/sig combo or whatever.



Can you make a sig that goes with the theme of my avatar?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2017)

If somebody would create me a fitting signature, it would be great.
bonus points for Satanichia


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 13, 2017)

whateverg1012 said:


> Can you make a sig that goes with the theme of my avatar?


I kinda got carried away


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 13, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I kinda got carried away
> View attachment 92749


Can you do one for mine?


----------



## whateverg1012 (Jul 13, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> I kinda got carried away
> View attachment 92749



That's absolutely incredible!!! Thanks!


----------



## azure0wind (Jul 20, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> If somebody would create me a fitting signature, it would be great.
> bonus points for Satanichia


Haven't done signature request for like years, I hope I still know how to do signature design (lol)!
-
Anyway,


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2017)

azure0wind said:


> Haven't done signature request for like years, I hope I still know how to do signature design (lol)!
> -
> Anyway,
> View attachment 93328


Gorgeous! Thank you! <3


----------



## vinstage (Jul 26, 2017)

/snip 
I stopped. LOL.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 27, 2017)

Is it okay to request layouts here for maybe a twitch channel perhaps, or should I create a new thread for it?


----------



## x65943 (Aug 14, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Will somebody remake my Trump profile picture? However you want to do it! This Trump's getting a little old!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2017)

Would somebody be able to create a fitting signature preferably with D.Va? A vaporwave themed D.Va one would be even better. Thanks!


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Aug 14, 2017)

Beautiful Trump, thanks @x65943 !


----------



## x65943 (Aug 14, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Would somebody be able to create a fitting signature preferably with D.Va? A vaporwave themed D.Va one would be even better. Thanks!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2017)

x65943 said:


>


Damn thanks so much!


----------



## ViolentRockstar (Aug 22, 2017)

I really want Kirby with a V-Guitar as my ava but the best I've got is a screenshot from a GBA game he features in in which he has a mohawk. Would someone be willing to draw me Kirby with a V-shaped guitar?


----------



## MyDePain (Aug 28, 2017)

Edit: no longer needed 
Delete this comment if you want


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

I would like a signature that goes with my pfp please, anyone.


----------



## kobayashi90 (Sep 17, 2017)

if someone can make me an Anime styled Avatar of myself, i offering 10$/€ via PayPal!
i am on Discord or just pm me here i guess?

Me on Discord: SinonX3#4707


----------



## callmeHUNTER (Sep 20, 2017)

I would like a signature of mudkip playing a 3ds with a mudkip skin and also my name in it. XD is it too much to ask? Thank You


----------



## x65943 (Dec 18, 2017)

SinonX3 said:


> if someone can make me an Anime styled Avatar of myself, i offering 10$/€ via PayPal!
> i am on Discord or just pm me here i guess?
> 
> Me on Discord: SinonX3#4707


----------



## x65943 (Dec 19, 2017)

ViolentRockstar said:


> I really want Kirby with a V-Guitar as my ava but the best I've got is a screenshot from a GBA game he features in in which he has a mohawk. Would someone be willing to draw me Kirby with a V-shaped guitar?


----------



## Kingy (Dec 19, 2017)

Huh, this seems cool. Didn't know this thread existed.

Anyways, may I request a new sig for myself? Will do with one with a similar 'theme' as mine, or if you want, completely different. Doesn't matter, lol.


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 29, 2017)

The new season of 7DS is about to drop, so could I please request a drawing of Escanor pointing Rhitta towards the viewer and holding Cruel Sun in his other hand? I’d like to use it as my avatar.


----------



## SarCATstic (Dec 29, 2017)

If this is still active, maybe a better drawing of my shitty cat avatar

It doesn't have to look like it, just something that would seem fitting to my name, if that makes any sense


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 29, 2017)

Could someone someone make me a signature? One that is colourful and is pixel art? (Feel free to draw it and just pixelate it if you can't do pixel art.)


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Could someone someone make me a signature? One that is colourful and is pixel art? (Feel free to draw it and just pixelate it if you can't do pixel art.)


Any specific thing? I could give it a try tonight if you want.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Any specific thing? I could give it a try tonight if you want.


I'm thinking of a signature that would grab someones attention, having it be colourful using the colours red, green, blue and a not eye-killing yellow.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 29, 2017)

interesting


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> I'm thinking of a signature that would grab someones attention, having it be colourful using the colours red, green, blue and a not eye-killing yellow.


What do you think of this?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> View attachment 109650


Scramble the colours up and make the font pixelated too. Although it's looking really good!


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Scramble the colours up and make the font pixelated too. Although it's looking really good!


What about this one?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> What about this one?
> 
> View attachment 109651


Not what I mean't by scramble the colours up but I actually like the wave effect, can you make it so it's half of the wave on top and bottom, so it shows the same amount of yellow and red? Also by scramble the colours up I mean't instead of having a gradient have it just be random order.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Not what I mean't by scramble the colours up but I actually like the wave effect, can you make it so it's half of the wave on top and bottom, so it shows the same amount of yellow and red? Also by scramble the colours up I mean't instead of having a gradient have it just be random order.


Ahhh I see now.
I will change that tonight once I could use my pc.
What about the name? Is this pixelated enough?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Ahhh I see now.
> I will change that tonight once I could use my pc.
> What about the name? Is this pixelated enough?


Could you perhaps change it to this?

It's looking great so far, i'll credit you at the bottom of the pic. 
"Credit to Vinscool for making my sig. "


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Could you perhaps change it to this?
> 
> It's looking great so far, i'll credit you at the bottom of the pic.
> "Credit to Vinscool for making my sig. "


Got it.
So scramble colours order, make bottom and top colours equal, and wavy effect, along with the font.
I'll do that as soon as I get the chance to


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Got it.
> So scramble colours order, make bottom and top colours equal, and wavy effect, along with the font.
> I'll do that as soon as I get the chance to


Well by equal I mean like make the top and bottom waves equal.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Well by equal I mean like make the top and bottom waves equal.
> View attachment 109716


Yeah I understood what you meant there haha.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2017)

Alright @Jacklack3 so I finally had some time tonight.
What do you think of this one?



 

I also felt like replicating the look on CRT tv, and I personally like this one better


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 31, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Alright @Jacklack3 so I finally had some time tonight.
> What do you think of this one?
> 
> View attachment 109748
> ...


Awesome! Could you make a version of the CRT tv where it doesn't do it for the text? If you're too lazy to do it I can just use the first option.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> Awesome! Could you make a version of the CRT tv where it doesn't do it for the text? If you're too lazy to do it I can just use the first option.


Sure!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 31, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Sure!
> 
> View attachment 109763


Perfect, thanks so much (for being my temporary slave lol)!


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 4, 2018)

So, I was ultimately forwarded here.
Can someone draw this for me?
"A guy with white shoes with a black bottom, light blue jeans, a black belt, a red shirt tucked in that says CHILL with snoopy under it, a black very long jacket unzipped and being blown by the wind, with Teddie's human face smiling. I want the background something like my current profile pic's background.
I want it to be a full body portrait, and two of them.
One with glasses, one without glasses."


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 5, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> So, I was ultimately forwarded here.
> Can someone draw this for me?
> "A guy with white shoes with a black bottom, light blue jeans, a black belt, a red shirt tucked in that says CHILL with snoopy under it, a black very long jacket unzipped and being blown by the wind, with Teddie's human face smiling. I want the background something like my current profile pic's background.
> I want it to be a full body portrait, and two of them.
> One with glasses, one without glasses."


Ahem...
Anyone?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jan 5, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Ahem...
> Anyone?


Would you like some wine in a gold cup with your order?
that's a hint of why nobodys doing it


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 5, 2018)

Jacklack3 said:


> Would you like some wine in a gold cup with your order?
> that's a hint of why nobodys doing it


I'm sorry.
I know it's time-consuming.


----------



## Old (Mar 14, 2018)

Although the whole 'signature' thing strikes me as a bit inane, I could maybe see myself enjoying something done with *this* guy, my favorite toy ever....


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 19, 2018)

Old said:


> Although the whole 'signature' thing strikes me as a bit inane, I could maybe see myself enjoying something done with *this* guy, my favorite toy ever....
> 
> View attachment 117545


I promise I will do this for you once I find a high quality image off the ooze-it artwork.
If you happen have the original packaging, could you be kind enough to scan the artwork for me? That would make things a lot easier.


----------



## Old (Mar 20, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> I promise I will do this for you once I find a high quality image off the ooze-it artwork.
> If you happen have the original packaging, could you be kind enough to scan the artwork for me? That would make things a lot easier.



Oh, thank you so much!  I dunno anything about the 'signatures', but here are a few more images that might be useful:


Spoiler

















Also, associated blurbs:  'Ooze-It or Looze It!'   'Squeeze Me!'


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 21, 2018)

Old said:


> Oh, thank you so much!  I dunno anything about the 'signatures', but here are a few more images that might be useful:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Done. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2018)

@AlanJohn I don't know if that would be too much to ask, but if you could make me a sig (500x60) in your style, with something pixelated/retro/glitchy (for example, RF noise or CRT scanlines) I would really appreciate.
My username and a transparent background, nothing really big.
Thanks in advance, if you have some spare time for it


----------



## Old (Mar 21, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Done. Hope you enjoy it!



Dude, that's the coolest fucking thing I've ever seen.  I can't thank you enough.  I owe you one.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hmmm, it seems I screwed up putting it in (imgur site and 'copy', yeah?) and now it won't let me erase/move the mistake....


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 22, 2018)

Old said:


> Dude, that's the coolest fucking thing I've ever seen.  I can't thank you enough.  I owe you one.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Hmmm, it seems I screwed up putting it in (imgur site and 'copy', yeah?) and now it won't let me erase/move the mistake....


You right click on the image, copy the *image address *and use the "image" function to paste the image url in your signature.


----------



## Old (Mar 22, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> You right click on the image, copy the *image address *and use the "image" function to paste the image url in your signature.



BANG!  Thanks!



_"What's that _*SMELL* ??"


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2018)

Can someone make a Kanye/Supreme sig that looks dope, maybe even some aesthetics incorporated? Thanks!


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 30, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> Can someone make a Kanye/Supreme sig that looks dope, maybe even some aesthetics incorporated? Thanks!


Hmm, what exactly do you mean by Supreme/Kanye? Something like the supreme logo with Kanye instead of supreme?

EDIT: Couldn't wait for your reply. Hopefully, you'll enjoy what I've made. If you desire something else or wish to add something for improvement, feel free to ask!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 30, 2018)

AlanJohn said:


> Hmm, what exactly do you mean by Supreme/Kanye? Something like the supreme logo with Kanye instead of supreme?
> 
> EDIT: Couldn't wait for your reply. Hopefully, you'll enjoy what I've made. If you desire something else or wish to add something for improvement, feel free to ask!


HOLY SHIT THAT IS AMAZING


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)

Can someone make me a signature? Thanks.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 7, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Can someone make me a signature? Thanks.


Sure. What do you want in it?


----------



## vinstage (Jul 12, 2018)

Does someone know a good tutorial for signature making since I feel bad at how indecisive I am w/ signatures and constantly wanting to change so I thought i'd just make my own.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 12, 2018)

vinstage said:


> Does someone know a good tutorial for signature making since I feel bad at how indecisive I am w/ signatures and constantly wanting to change so I thought i'd just make my own.


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=signature+forum+tutorial


----------



## vinstage (Jul 12, 2018)

ScarletDreamz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=signature+forum+tutorial






But I'll probably re watch a lot of these.


----------



## Chary (Jul 12, 2018)

ScarletDreamz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=signature+forum+tutorial


Narrowing this down to the probably two best or most helpful from there. 1 / 2

Messing around in GIMP is a kinda good tutorial in and of itself, too.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 12, 2018)

vinstage said:


> View attachment 135489
> 
> But I'll probably re watch a lot of these.


Then you pretty much already watched the basic, just keep practicing ;D


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 12, 2018)

I know this may be reach, but would someone be able to make me a new banner that is vaporware themed with perhaps Mr Robot and Elliot? Thanks!


----------



## AdenTheThird (Sep 28, 2018)

SIG REQUEST:

Could someone make something like a forest frame surrounding a forest with Weedles decorating the border with 'Weedle Fanatic' in the middle? I don't care how it's done, I just want it to look pretty (:


----------



## Teslas Fate (Mar 10, 2019)

Ey I got a double request for an avatar and sig. Can someone take my already existing avatar and put the new linus tech tips logo behind it and for the sig have the old ltt logo with different pictures of linus around it and have it say LTT Fanboy


----------



## AdenTheThird (Mar 15, 2019)

Could someone make a signature for me that has a border made of leaves, at least one Weedle, and 'AdenTheThird' in the center?


----------



## Superbronx (May 2, 2019)

Hey guys just wanted to ask if anyone still does avatars. I've got this great avatar I like but don't know how to make it look right. Right now it chops my head and feet off. Lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now my background is transparent. I would like it to be megaman blue. Thank you guys.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Superbronx (May 2, 2019)

Scarlet. I am speechless! Those avvys are so awesome, I don't know how to thank you. You are so talented I'm surprised you are not an artist. If you aren't, you are at the very least a technical wizard with photoshop or gimp or something. 
Wow! Now I don't which one to try first!


----------



## ScarletDreamz (May 2, 2019)

Ssuperbronx said:


> Scarlet. I am speechless! Those avvys are so awesome, I don't know how to thank you. You are so talented I'm surprised you are not an artist. If you aren't, you are at the very least a technical wizard with photoshop or gimp or something.
> Wow! Now I don't which one to try first!


Its really nothing compared to what real artist here can do, its just a background layer, using paint   hope it helps somehow.


----------



## Superbronx (May 2, 2019)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Its really nothing compared to what real artist here can do, its just a background layer, using paint   hope it helps somehow.


Yes ma'am already using it. Very grateful!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 2, 2019)

Ssuperbronx said:


> Scarlet. I am speechless! Those avvys are so awesome, I don't know how to thank you. You are so talented I'm surprised you are not an artist. If you aren't, you are at the very least a technical wizard with photoshop or gimp or something.
> Wow! Now I don't which one to try first!


Googling "blue background", downloading a bunch and then pasting the character on top of them isn't hard


----------



## Superbronx (May 2, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Googling "blue background", downloading a bunch and then pasting the character on top of them isn't hard


Lol when you put it that way it does sound simple. Not really my area of expertise. I have much to learn. But I am truly thankful we have such knowledgeable members here. ScarletDreamz rocks!


----------



## migles (May 17, 2019)

Can i request good MEI wallpapers for my phone?
currently have a dva bunny icon wallpaper, but i want to change it
i searched but i can't seem to find something pleasing or that are good to crop into a mobile wallpaper and there are some wallpapers that feel too "lacking"
I have preference that she is smilling\happy, and that it was taken from the game or movie, i found plenty of art that makes her look totally different person


----------



## DeoNaught (May 17, 2019)

migles said:


> Can i request good MEI wallpapers for my phone?
> currently have a dva bunny icon wallpaper, but i want to change it
> i searched but i can't seem to find something pleasing or that are good to crop into a mobile wallpaper and there are some wallpapers that feel too "lacking"
> I have preference that she is smilling\happy, and that it was taken from the game or movie, i found plenty of art that makes her look totally different person


Do you have some art to go off of?
that I can snip off of, and what kind of background do you want? any specific color? also what's your resolution preference?


----------



## migles (May 17, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> Do you have some art to go off of?
> that I can snip off of, and what kind of background do you want? any specific color? also what's your resolution preference?


maybe something like the anexed picture, it'st just an example on what i am looking for
(her smile is soothing)
i took the screenshot from the rise and shine short in youtube, however my clock widget in the phone covers her hair :C
the clock takes the top 429 pixeis, its a bit transparent but i would like to see her head
phone resolution is 1080 x 1920 pixels, 16:9 ratio

sorry it took to long to answer, i got lost with all the NFSW stuff :c


----------



## peteruk (Sep 15, 2020)

Was scared to post among so many talented individuals, was wondering what you think of my new self created avatar ?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 1, 2021)

Can somebody create a nice looking My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy signature that says GhostLatte? Would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Annastique (Jan 3, 2021)

I used to make sigs my self on a different site so a list is always defiantly helpful of ppl who can make em.... unfortunately I don't do them any more LOL


----------



## ThanosGameFreak (Mar 28, 2021)

Can anyone create an avatar for me? If it contains my username and something Nintendo related it would be nice


----------



## Lord M (Dec 9, 2021)

Its possible to ask 2 Renders?


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)

If anyone wants an EMF-awarness avatar, I can help.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 15, 2022)

Creamu said:


> If anyone wants an EMF-awarness avatar, I can help.



Please get one while you're here. You need one BADLY. yuk. lol


----------

